# Alphaload



## Raik (5 Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin völlig am Ende - ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll . . . 

Ich hatte mich vor 14 Tagen bei w*w.alphaload.de registriert und habe die Software heruntergeladen um die 14 Tage Testphase auszuprobieren.

Ich hatte ein Lied gesucht aber nicht gefunden, weil mir die Software zu kompliziert war.

Also hatte ich am selben Tag noch gekündigt.

Worauf man mir nicht geantwortet hat. Zusätzlich habe ich erneut per email gekündigt , es kam wieder keine Reaktion.

Nach 14 Tagen kam dann per e-Mail eine Rechnung über 95,- Euro
von einer Firma in der SCHWEIZ welche die Kosten für den alphaload-service in Rechnung stellt.

Auf jeden FAll habe ich im Kleingedruckten der AGB's nun entdeckt, dass man eine etwaige Kündigung an eine dritte Firma in Berlin einreichen muß.

Alphaload ist der Anbieter Scriptpower in Zweibruecken
Kündigung geht nur über Mainpean GmbH in Berlin
und die Rechnung kommt von Payment International aus der Schweiz.

Das ist doch völlig irreführend - das kann doch nicht rechtmäßig sein.

Kann mir hier jemand bitte helfen ? Muß ich bezahlen ?


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

So geht das hier nicht. Das Forum dient zur Mitteilung und zum Austausch von Erfahrungen technischer und rechtlicher Art sowie zur Erörterung allgemeiner Rechtsfragen.

Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist aufgrund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen oder an einen Anwalt wenden.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).


Kannst Du die Vertragsbedingungen und AGB mal hier posten?

Selbst gemacht:



> 3.2. Der Vertrag wird befristet geschlossen. Die Mindestlaufzeit beträgt:
> 
> * für das 10-GB-Paket 12 Monate
> * für das 20-GB-Paket 9 Monate
> ...


----------



## Raik (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> So geht das hier nicht. Das Forum dient zur Mitteilung und zum Austausch von Erfahrungen technischer und rechtlicher Art sowie zur Erörterung allgemeiner Rechtsfragen



Sorry - da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. 

Ich war der Meinung, dass man hier Hilfe bekommen kann.

Nix für ungut. Trotzdem vielen Dank

@Admin : bitte Thread löschen - DANKE


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> > So geht das hier nicht. Das Forum dient zur Mitteilung und zum Austausch von Erfahrungen technischer und rechtlicher Art sowie zur Erörterung allgemeiner Rechtsfragen
> 
> 
> Sorry - da hab ich mich wohl geirrt.
> Ich war der Meinung, dass man hier Hilfe bekommen kann.


Kriegst Du - aber eben nur so, dass niemand dem Forum Böses tun kann. Denn das wollen viele... Von Aachen bis... Zweibrücken


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alphaload.de, eine Kopie von Usenext (Aviteo Ltd.) und Firstload (Verimount FZE LLC)





> Wir bieten einen *sehr schnellen, anonymen, unzensierten und einzigartig einfachen Zugang* ins Usenet an


Die 14tägige Testphase ist wohl allen gemein. Und das Problem mit der Kündigung in dieser Zeit auch. Wohl dem, der eine Kopie der Kündigung im E-Mail-Ausgang gespeichert hat.


----------



## Raik (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe meine emails alle noch gespeichert.

und eine Rechtsschutzversicherung habe ich auch.

ich lasse es drauf ankommen.



> Kriegst Du - aber eben nur so, dass niemand dem Forum Böses tun kann. Denn das wollen viele... Von Aachen bis... Zweibrücken



Das wußte ich auch nicht !

Ich kann mich also nur entschuldigen.
Ich möchte selbstverständlich dem Forum keinen Schaden zufügen. Sorry.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Lies noch einmal, was Dir rolf76 schon empfohlen hat:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## rolf76 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich finde, dass die Sache mit dem Kündigungsrecht für den Testzeitraum in den AGBs sehr interessant gestaltet ist.



> 3.1. Ein Vertrag kommt zustande, wenn der Anbieter die Annahme der Anmeldung elektronisch bestätigt und Benutzernamen und Kennwort zur Nutzung unseres Services per E-Mail und Link an den Kunden mitteilt.
> 
> 3.2 ...
> Wurde der Testzeitraum gewählt, beginnt der Vertrag nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes von 14 Tagen oder vorher nach Überschreiten des freien Testvolumens von 2 GB, sofern nicht innerhalb des vereinbarten Testzeitraumes oder vor Ablauf des Testvolumens von 2 GB fristgerecht gekündigt wird. Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Werktage vor Ablauf der Testphase bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels.
> ...



*Nach diesen AGBs ist es sehr schwer, in Übereinstimmung mit den AGB den Vertrag rechtzeitig zu kündigen:*

1. Die 14-Tagesfrist beginnt ab Bestätigung der Anmeldung und Mitteilung der Zugangsdaten.

2. Die 14-Tagesfrist endet schon vor Ablauf von 14 Tagen, wenn 2 GB überschritten werden. Eine Kündigung soll dann nicht mehr möglich sein.

3. Überschreitet man 2 GB nicht, so muss man nach den AGB was tun, um rechtzeitig zu kündigen? Das ist etwas unklar:



> Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Werktage vor Ablauf der Testphase bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels.



Aha. Eigentlich heißt das, dass die Kündigung vier Tage vor Ablauf der Testphase, also bereits am 10. Tag ab der Anmeldung beim Anbieter ankommen muss? Der Hinweis auf das Datum des Poststempels soll wohl aber bedeuten, dass die Kündigung am 4. Tag vor Ablauf der Testphase einen Stempel der Post erhalten muss. Hier verbleiben Unklarheiten.

Für die Kündigung erfordert der Anbieter, dass sie durch einen Brief erfolgt und nicht an ihn, sondern an eine andere Firma geschickt werden soll. 

*Was ist nun, wenn ich nicht an diese andere Firma, sondern an die im Impressum angegebene Postadresse des Anbieters oder per email/Support-mail an den Anbieter die Kündigung geschickt habe?*

1. Diese Kündigung wäre unwirksam, wenn die Regelung in den AGBs wirksam ist. Dazu muss geprüft werden, ob im Verlauf der Anmeldung die AGBs wirksam Bestandteil des Vertrages wurden. Auch wenn die AGBs wirksam Bestandteil des Vertrages wurden, könnte die betreffende Regelung unwirksam sein, wenn sie gegen folgende Bestimmungen des BGB verstößt:



> *§ 305c BGB Überraschende und mehrdeutige Klauseln*
> (1) Bestimmungen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen, insbesondere nach dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Vertrags, so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil.
> 
> (2) Zweifel bei der Auslegung Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen gehen zu Lasten des Verwenders.
> ...



2. Selbst wenn die Bestimmung in den AGB wirksam sein sollte, stellt sich die Frage, ob der Anbieter auf an ihn gerichtete Kündigungen per email schlicht gar nicht reagieren darf oder ob er zumindest auf die in den AGBs vorgesehene Kündigungsmöglichkeit hinweisen muss.


----------



## christian in wien (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

gibt es nicht ein gerichtsurteil das besagt das das datum des poststempels hinfällig ist?


----------



## rolf76 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				christian in wien schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es nicht ein gerichtsurteil das besagt das das datum des poststempels hinfällig ist?



Ich kenne das Urteil Oberlandesgericht Oldenburg (Urteil vom 09.03.2006; Az.: 1 U 134/05), das bezieht sich aber auf die Unwirksamkeit einer Widerrufsbelehrung, die auf das Datum des Poststempels abstellt. Denn wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung besagt, dass es für die Rechtzeitigkeit des Widerrufs auf den Poststempel ankomme, könnten die Verbraucher irrtümlich annehmen, dass ein Einwurf bis 24 Uhr in den Briefkasten des Anbieters nicht möglich sei. 

Um das Widerrufsrecht geht es hier aber nicht, sondern um das Kündigungsrecht innerhalb des Testzeitraums.

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei Download-Abos möglicherweise bereits durch die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung innerhalb des Testzeitraums.


----------



## Wembley (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

In den AGB steht ja:


> Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Werktage vor Ablauf der Testphase bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels.


Im Anmeldungsvorgang beim Schritt 2 (siehe Screenshot), wo man dann auch die Kontodaten haben will, steht folgender Text:


> Sobald Ihr Testzeitraum abgelaufen ist, wird Ihre Mitgliedschaft automatisch erweitert, sodass Sie unseren Service ganz bequem und ohne Unterbrechung nutzen können. Sie können im Testzeitraum ganz einfach kündigen, wenn Sie mit unserem Service nicht zufrieden sind.
> 
> Warum soll ich meine Kontodaten eingeben, wenn der Test doch kostenlos ist?
> 
> ...


Dort steht also: "Sie können im Testzeitraum ganz einfach kündigen" und dieser wird mit 14 Tagen angegeben. Also nicht "vier Werktage" zuvor oder ähnliches. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Raik (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> 2. Selbst wenn die Bestimmung in den AGB wirksam sein sollte, stellt sich die Frage, ob der Anbieter auf an ihn gerichtete Kündigungen per email schlicht gar nicht reagieren darf oder ob er zumindest auf die in den AGBs vorgesehene Kündigungsmöglichkeit hinweisen muss.



*Das wird wohl nur das Gericht entscheiden können !*


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> *Das wird wohl nur das Gericht entscheiden können !*


Nach unseren Kenntnisssen hat  noch keins dieser Untenehmen die gerichtliche Überprüfung der Geschäftsmethoden  vornehmen lassen.
Warum wohl...

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Nach unseren Kenntnisssen hat  noch keins dieser Untenehmen die gerichtliche Überprüfung der Geschäftsmethoden  vornehmen lassen.
> Warum wohl...


Weil bisher noch kein Rechnungsempfänger eine diesbezügliche Negative-Feststellungsklage in Stellung gebracht hat.

MfG
L.


----------



## Raik (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Was bedeutet denn *Negative Feststellungsklage *?

bzw wie ist das gemeint.


----------



## Wembley (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet denn *Negative Feststellungsklage *?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feststellungsklage


> Eine Feststellungsklage dient dazu, das Bestehen oder Nichtbestehen eines Rechtsverhältnisses feststellen zu lassen, beispielsweise eines Vertrages. Dementsprechend unterscheidet man zwischer *negativer Feststellungsklage* um *das Nichtbestehen feststellen zu lassen* und positiver Feststellungsklage für das Gegenteil.



Gruß
Wembley


----------



## ca65 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo miteinander,

offensichtlich ist uns zeitgleich das selbe passiert.
bei mir war es so:
vertrag am 21.4. geschlossen 
am 24.4. per mail gekündigt weil nichts funktioniert, ausserdem sind 100% tig einige illegale downloads auf dem server ( neue filme etc)
dann urlaub
am 4.5. zurückgekommen, mail von a. vorgefunden und noch nachts schriftliche kündigung in den briefkasten geworfen.
5.5 rechnung von a. in der mail
ich habe mein konto gesperrt
mal schaun was passiert

vielleicht macht es sinn gemeinsam etwas gegen die kameraden zu unternehmen ?


----------



## Raik (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nun macht sich endlich auch mal meine Rechtsschutzversicherung bezahlt.

Zum Glück habe ich da das Rund um Sorglos PAket.

Die sollen nur kommen.

Habe meinen Anwalt schon darauf vorbereitet, dass seine Kanzlei wieder Arbeit bekommt.

Mein Konto habe ich auch sperren lassen.

Wenn es dann vor Gericht geht, machen wir eine Doppel Klage

und bis dahin haben wir noch mehr Geschädigte ausfindig gemacht.

Gerwerbeaufsichtsamt und irgendeine Bundes Aufsichts Behörde möchte mein Anwalt noch mit einbeziehen. An den Verbracherschutz soll ich selber schreiben. 

Unabhängig davon überlege ich mir ob ich nicht noch eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug oder Unlauteren Wettbewerb machen soll ?


----------



## ca65 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo raik,

lass uns das machen. meine rechtschutz packt das auch.
*[...]*

ich versuche es jetzt nochmal mit dieser info bei dem support ( dei sagen ja es ei alles legal)

wenns klappt sag ich bescheid

tschau

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## dwoolf (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich hatte mich auch bei alphaload angemeldet. nachdem ich bemerkt habe das dies eine ganz normale filesharing software ist, *[...]* habe ich die software sofort gelöscht und eine kündigung per email geschrieben.
daraufhin bekam ich antwort mit der bitte um schriftlicher kündigung bzw. fax (kostet knapp 10€ pro einwahl :scherzkeks: )
ich dann eine kündigung in schriflicher form geschrieben und per einschreiben rausgeschickt.
bekam auch sofort antwort per email mit dem vermerk: "wir bestätigen kündigung..." und das fand ich witzig: "... es werden keine beträge von ihrem konto abgebucht werden..."
also ich finde die ganze prozedur nicht sehr seriös und kann nur davon abraten !!!

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Raik (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

naja die *[...]* Inhalte bietet A. ja nicht an die stellen ja nur die Software zur Verfügung !

Bei mir tun die so, als hätten sie meine schriftliche Kündigung nie bekommen.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## ca65 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo nochmal,

das ist schon richtig, aber dann darf ich auf mein firmenlogo nicht "legal" schreiben, ob das ganze " anonym" ist bezweifle ich auch.

oder ?


----------



## dwoolf (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

naja, ich denke auch dass eine logfile geführt wird...

das mit dem legal in der werbung kann man aber schon falsch auffassen!

@raik
deshalb am besten per einschreiben !


----------



## rolf76 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das Argument der Anbieter dafür das ihre Leistung legal ist, beruht im Wesentlichen auf einem Vergleich mit Internet-Providern, deren Leistung ja auch nicht dadurch illegal werde, dass einzelne Internetnutzer im Netz illegale Handlungen vornehmen könnten. Man könnte es auch mit dem Verkauf von CD-Brennern vergleichen, die ja auch zu legalen und illegalen Kopien verwendet werden können. Fraglich ist dabei, ob diese Vergleiche hinken, sofern die Download-Angebote vorrangig illegalem Download dienen sollen oder eine solche illegale Nutzung offensichtlich beworben wird.

Auf die einzelnen Verträge mit den Kunden könnte sich diese Frage nur insoweit auswirken, dass der Vertrag mit Download-Anbietern möglicherweise sittenwidrig und damit nichtig sein könnte, wenn er illegalen Download zum Gegenstand hat. Dazu habe ich mir noch keine abschließende Meinung gebildet, momentan halte ich das aber eher für fernliegend.

Das werden wir hier auch nicht abschließend klären können. Darum sollen sich die Anbieter und die Rechteinhaber der zum Download verfügbaren Filme, Software etc. kümmern. Für die Nutzer ist wichtig, dass sie sich bei einem Download urheberrechtlich geschützter Produkte strafbar und schadensersatzpflichtig machen können.



			
				dwoolf schrieb:
			
		

> [bzgl. Werbung mit anonym] ich denke auch dass eine logfile geführt wird...
> 
> das mit dem legal in der werbung kann man aber schon falsch auffassen!


Das sind schon eher Aspekte, die bei der Prüfung, ob eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums oder Täuschung  möglich ist, und ob die Werbung möglicherweise irreführend ist und daher abgemahnt werden kann, zu berücksichtigen sind.


----------



## ca65 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo rolf76,

danke für die info. ich habe jetzt von dem angebot ein gutes dutzend seiten ausgedruckt *[...]*.

ich geh davon aus, dass wenn ich eine gebühr zahle ( siehe i-tunes usw), dass ich auch ein kontrolliertes legales angebot bekomme. *[...]* um den vergleich mit dem cd-brenner aufzunehmen, wenn der nur mit einer software läuft, die einen kopierschutz knackt dürfte das auch nicht in ordnung sein. der anbieter a. kann doch nicht verlangen, dass man zahlt und dann auch noch in hohem masse das risiko eingeht eine strafbare handlung zu begehen. *[...]* und den nachweis- oder auch nur die möglichkeit sich zu informieren - ob etwas legal oder illegal ist bleibt der anbieter a. schuldig.

ich nehme an das eben genau dieses angebot für manche die sache erst attraktiv macht.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				ca65 schrieb:
			
		

> .... dass ich auch ein kontrolliertes legales angebot bekomme.


Im Usenet? Ich glaube du träumst. Der Anbieter für den Zugang (wie auch seine zahlreichen Mitbewerber) stellt offensichtlich lediglich den Zugang zum Usenet her. Vom Inhalt distanziert man sich in den AGB, obwohl mit diesem gerade geworben wird - tolle klicki-bunti Welt!


----------



## martroth1 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen!
Auch ich gehöre zum Kreis der Alphalo_d geschädigten!
Habe heute von einem Inkassobüro meine neue Alphal_ad rechnung bekommen!!!
erst 94 Euro und nun...177

Wäre an gemeinsamen aktivitäten interessiert!
Gruß


----------



## DasSchaaf (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo alle Zusammen,

ich möchte mich zu den Kreis der [ edit]  stellen.

Also, ich habe angeblich die 2 GB-Grenze überschritten und bekam daraufhin die Rechnung. (Gestern = 7-Tage nach dem Zustandekommen des Vertrages). Ich habe gleich reagiert und ein Widerruf des Vertrages in Form eines „Einschreibens mit Rückschein“ zu der Berliner-Adresse geschickt. Darin habe ich auch klar gemacht, dass ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde, da ich die Leistung nicht in Anspruch nehmen werde. Außerdem habe ich freundlich daraufhingewiesen, dass Teile der AGB nicht dem deutschen Recht entsprechen. So weit ich weiß, sind die Bestimmungen des deutschen Verbraucher-Privat-Rechts nicht zum Nachteil des Verbrauchers abänderbar. Und ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Verbraucherprivatrechts ist die Widerrufsmöglichkeit bei sog. Fernabsatz-Verträgen. Die Widerrufsfrist beträgt nach Regelungen des BGB immer mindestens 14 Tage (nach ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung – findet diese nicht statt, dann erhöht sich die Widerrufszeit).

Somit entspricht eine Widerrufszeit von 10 Tagen nicht den Regelungen des BGB.

Das Ergebnis meines Briefes war, dass Alphaload mir heute eine mail, geschickt haben, in dem sie meinen Vertrag zum 3.5.2007 gekündigt haben. Das heißt klar Text, dass sie nicht auf meinen Widerruf reagiert haben. Wahrscheinlich haben sie den gar nicht gelesen.

So das erstmal zu meiner Situation.

Da ich denke, dass sich hier noch einige [ edit]  dazu Gesellen werden, möchte ich denen noch ein paar Tipps geben.

Leider bin ich kein Anwalt und kann daher keine rechtsverbindlichen Aussagen treffen, dennoch denke ich, dass der Besuch des Einführungs-Kurses in das Bürgerliche Recht + der Beratung meines Jura-Professors in einem ähnlichen Fall mich zumindest dazu befähigt euch Tipps zu Geben, die euch auf jeden Fall nicht schaden können.

1.	Wichtig ist immer,  wenn ihr euch von dem Vertrag lösen wollt, dass ihr einen schriftlichen Widerruf ( Keine Kündigung!!! ) an die, dafür in den AGB’s angegebenen Adresse sendet.
2.	dies muss innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach dem Abschluss des Vertrages geschehen
3.	die sicherste Form des Widerrufs ist das sog. „Einschreiben mit Rückschein“.  Dieses hat auch rechtsverbindlichen Charakter, wenn der Empfänger den Brief nicht annehmen will, kann, oder ähnliches. (das ist eine Versand-Art der deutschen Post und kostet  4,40 euro )
4.	auch klar sollte sein, dass ihr auf eine Rechnung reagieren müsst, also wenn noch möglich (die 14 Tage noch nicht vergangen sind) einen Widerruf an alphaload schicken.

Zur Bezahlung der Rechnung kann ich euch leider keinen Tipp geben, da dies bestimmt rechtliche Konsequenzen für euch und dann somit auch für mich als Tipp-Geber haben kann.

Ich sag’s mal so, ich werde die Rechnung nicht bezahlen, da ich innerhalb der durch das BGB vorgegeben Zeit meinen Fernabsatz-Vertrag widerrufen habe und ich die anderen Leistungen nicht in Anspruch nehmen werde.

So das war’s erstmal ich hoffe, ich konnte euch weiterhelfen..

Lieben Gruß

DasSchaaf.


----------



## Fipps (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi DasSchaaf,

ich glaube, dass das Widerrufsrecht den meisten Usern nichts bringen dürfte, wenn sie das Download-Angebot schon in Anspruch genommen haben:



> *§ 312d BGB Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen*
> 
> (1) Dem Verbraucher steht bei einem Fernabsatzvertrag ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 zu. ...
> 
> ...



Durch das Nutzen des Angebots erlischt meiner Meinung nach das Widerrufsrecht. Deshalb dürfte es zumeist eben doch auf das Sonderkündigungsrecht innerhalb der 14tägigen Testphase ankommen, sofern der Vertrag nicht durch sonstige Erklärungen (Anfechtung etc., s.o.) zu Fall gebracht werden kann.


----------



## nkler (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Sonderkündigungsrecht?


----------



## rolf76 (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				nkler schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Sonderkündigungsrecht?


So wie es die AGB des Anbieters regeln (sofern wirksam):

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145956#post145956


----------



## ohjeAlphaload:( (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen....
mir ging es genauso...angemeldet, gleich gekündigt per email, 
und gestern ne rechnung per email erhalten....
wäre nett, wenn ihr mir schreibne würdet, was nun sache ist...

wie die gesetzlage ausschaut...weiß´nicht mal, ob ich die email noch irgendwo habe...
mfg
[]
*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Raik (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bei Alphaload ist es immer das selbe.

Kündigung wird nicht akzeptiert - aus unterschiedlichen Gründen

Du erhältst eine Rechnung und wenn Du nicht bezahlst bekommst Du Post von einem Inkassobüro, was dann widerum mit Mehrkosten verbunden ist.

Ich selbst nehme meine Rechtsschutzversicherung in Anspruch.

[........]
Alphaload selbst gibt es als Firma gar nicht. Die teilen sich das Geschäft in drei Unterfirmen auf. 
[........]
Übrigens mit welchem Recht dürfen die per email korrespondieren und dem Kunden wird das untersagt.
Bsp.: Kündigung muß der Kunde schriftlich einreichen und die selber antworten darauf per email - 

das ist
für dem Verbraucher nach meiner Rechtsauffassung nicht zuzumuten und somit sittenwidrig und nicht rechtmäßig. 

_Zwei rechtlich bedenkliche Aussagen gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Biene (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

also ich bin mit alphalod zufrieden haben abgebucht und ich konnt laden


----------



## Raik (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Biene:

na dann - viel Spaß !


----------



## Biene (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

nächstes jahr meld ich mich in den fristen einfach ab 
wenn illegal warum dann de und bei denic drin 
wenn illegal dan seite von alphload in deutschland nicht möglich oder


----------



## Raik (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

das war interessant zu lesen:

_kommerziellen Link entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_

und guckst Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40365&goto=newpost


----------



## BenTigger (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Biene schrieb:
			
		

> wenn illegal warum dann de und bei denic drin
> wenn illegal dan seite von alphload in deutschland nicht möglich oder



Ach, ich dachte immer das .de ist ne Länderkennung   und nicht ein Qualitätsmerkmal und Seriösitätsgarantie :wall:


----------



## Wembley (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Biene schrieb:
			
		

> wenn illegal warum dann de und bei denic drin


Ohne jetzt in irgendeiner Weise einen Zusammenhang mit Alphaload herstellen zu wollen: Was hat denn die Registrierung bei der Denic mit der Frage der "Legalität" eines Angebots zu tun? Die Denic ist nun wirklich nicht für die Überprüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit von Internetauftritten mit einer de-Domain zuständig.


			
				Biene schrieb:
			
		

> wenn illegal dan seite von alphload in deutschland nicht möglich oder


Wieder ganz allgemein gesprochen ohne mich auf den hier diskutierten Anbieter zu beziehen: Legalität oder Illegalität wird man in den seltensten Fällen im Schnellverfahren schwarz auf weiß attestieren können. Weiters muss man unterscheiden, auf welchen Bereich sich mangelnde Rechtmäßigkeit bezieht: Impressum, Vertragsabschluss, angebotene Inhalte usw. Oder anders gefragt: Geht es um wettbewerbsrechtliche, vertragsrechtliche oder gar strafrechtliche Dinge.

BTW: @Raik
Wohin willst du eigentlich verlinken?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Raik (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also wenn ich die AGB von alpha... mit den §§ 305 ff vergleiche, dann komme ich zu dem Schluß, 
dass die AGB' mit dem BGB nicht konform sind.


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich die AGB von alpha... mit den §§ 305 ff vergleiche, dann komme ich zu dem Schluß,
> dass die AGB' mit dem BGB nicht konform sind.



Das berührt dann jeweils nur die gültigkeit der betroffenen AGB-Punkte.
Der Rest der AGB bleibt trotzdem gültig und eine Aussage über die legalität des gesamten Geschäftsmodells lässt sich daraus auch nicht ableiten.

MfG
L.


----------



## Raik (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Von einem Geschäftsfreund von mir, dessen Schwager ist Staatsanwalt, dem hatte ich heute die AGB's von Alphaload vorgelegt und meinen Fall dargelegt. Und er war auch zuversichtlich was die Wirksamkeit bzw. Rechtmäßigkeit betrifft. Aufgrund seiner Aussagen bin ich jetzt sehr beruhigt und gelassen, was Alphaload betrifft. :-D

Zum Glück habe ich den Vollschutz in meiner Rechtsschutz Versicherung. 

Selbst wenn die Anspruch auf Zahlung haben sollten, was ich bezweifle, so wird das sehr lange dauern bis die ihr Geld haben, denn bis es schließlich zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommt können viele Monate vergehen....und zahlen werde ich erst, wenn das Gericht es so entscheidet.


----------



## cousini (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Habe ähnliche Probleme mit einem usenet Anbieter.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken restliches Posting editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Keine Aufrufe zu strafbaren Handlungen!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Vitti2 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich kann mich auch zum Kreis der ALphaload-Opfer zählen.

- am 30.04. angemeldet
- am 10.05. per Webformular im Supportbereich der Seite gekündigt
- am 12.05. eine Mail bekommen mit dem Hinweis auf die schriftliche Kündigung an Mainpean GmbH, darauf am Freitag die Kündigung per Post an Mainpean gesendet
- am 14.05. kommt per Mail die Rechnung von PIN über 95,40€
- am 14.05. habe ich bei allen beteiligten Unternehmen (Mainpean, Scriptpower.net und Payment-networks.ch) den Vertrag per Email widerrufen.
- am 15.05. antowrtet Mainpean auf meinen *Widerruf*: 





> Um Ihren Vertrag zu kündigen (Innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung sofort, sofern nicht mehr als 2 GB Transfer verbraucht wurden oder danach zum Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit), gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor:
> 
> Schicken Sie einen Brief per Post an die deutsche Partnerfirma unseres Zahlungsdienstleistungspartners (PIN AG, Schweiz), die aus technischen Gründen die Kündigungen in Berlin bearbeitet:
> 
> ...


 
und auch Alphaload antwortet auf den *Widerruf*:



> wir bedauern Ihren Kündigungswunsch!
> 
> Um Ihren Vertrag zu kündigen, senden Sie uns bitte Ihre Kündigung per Post an:
> 
> ...



Beide Unternehmen habe ich dann per Email darauf Hingewiesen, das ich in den Emails den Vertrag nicht gekündigt, sondern widerrufen habe nach §312d BGB i.v.m. §355 BGB und das für den Widerruf ist die Schriftform (§127 Abs. 2 BGB) ausreicht.

Ach und die Kündigung wurde mir per Mail auch bestätigt...zum 14.05.200*7*

Mal sehen was jetzt passiert. Leider habe ich keine Rechtschutz im Rücken...

Grüße
der_vitti

Nachtrag:

Mainpean kennt die eigenen AGBs scheinbar nicht - in Ihrer Mail heißt es: 





> Um Ihren Vertrag zu kündigen (Innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung sofort [...]



die AGBs sagen: 


> Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen *vier Tage vor Ablauf des Testzeitraumes* bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen.


----------



## Raik (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

ich glaube´lt. Gesetzgeber muß das Widerufsrecht seperat dem Verbraucher schriftlich mitgeteilt werden. 

Dieses unterlässt die Firma ****** vor, während und nach der Anmeldung. 

Somit verlängert sich die gesetzliche Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen auf "weiß ich nicht mehr" ich glaube mehrere Monate. Es reicht nicht die Widerrufsfrist in den AGB's zu verstecken.


----------



## martroth1 (16 Mai 2006)

*Gemeinsam gegen Alphalo*d*

Hallo ,
bekomme mittlerweile alle 2 Tage Mitteilungen von dem Inkassobüro!Mittlerweile wollen die *[...]* ja ........177 !!!!!!! € von mir haben.
Habe nicht einmal eine Mahnung von Alphaload bekommen.
Habe Geld zurückgeholt über die Bank, und dann kam 2-3 Tage später gleich die Mail vom Inkassobüro!:scherzkeks: 
Hatte vorher gekündigt und gleichzeitig wiedersprochen! Sicher ist sicher!!! 
Setze gerade erneut Briefe an Alphaload und das Inkassobüro auf!
Erwäge rechtliche Schritte!!!:sun: 
Dafür brauche ich aber EUCH! 

Jeder alleine kommt nicht weit!! 

Laßt uns gemeinsam gegen solche Machenschaften vorgehen! :help: :ritter: 

martroth1

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Gemeinsam gegen Alphalo*d*



			
				martroth1 schrieb:
			
		

> Erwäge rechtliche Schritte!!!:sun:
> Dafür brauche ich aber EUCH!
> 
> Jeder alleine kommt nicht weit!!


Dafür brauchst du (falls ahnungslos) eher einen Anwalt.


----------



## martroth1 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Natürlich braucht man dafür einen Anwalt!!

Aber 10 Personen die gemeinsam mit ggf 10 Anwälten etwas dagegen tun haben erheblich mehr Chancen etwas zu bewirken!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

...jaja und nicht vergessen, vorher das Taschengeld zusammen zu legen! Das ist ein seriöses Forum hier, nix für :scherzkeks:


----------



## rolf76 (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Vitti2 schrieb:
			
		

> Beide Unternehmen habe ich dann per Email darauf Hingewiesen, das ich in den Emails den Vertrag nicht gekündigt, sondern widerrufen habe nach §312d BGB i.v.m. §355 BGB und das für den Widerruf ist die Schriftform (§127 Abs. 2 BGB) ausreicht.



Hattest Du eigentlich schon was heruntergeladen? Meiner Meinung nach (aber es gibt auch andere Auffassungen) erlischt das Widerrufsrecht, wenn man die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat.


----------



## marde (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du eigentlich schon was heruntergeladen? Meiner Meinung nach (aber es gibt auch andere Auffassungen) erlischt das Widerrufsrecht, wenn man die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat.


hallo,
habe gesten eine Mahnung der Fa. "Proinkasso" erhalten.

Inhalt: wäre seit xxx unter Nr. xxxx bei "alphaload" gemeldet und hätte nicht bezahlt. Soll jetzt 177 Eur schicken sonst .....!!!!

Bis gestern war mit "alphaload" unbekannt!! War nie auf deren Seite und habe nie was von denen heruntergeladen. Vermutlich greifen die jetzt zu neuen Tricks und machen bei der Abzocke weiter. Werde eine Info an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden schicken die in Sachen Proinkasso bereits tätig ist.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				marde schrieb:
			
		

> Werde eine Info an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden schicken die in Sachen Proinkasso bereits tätig ist.


Was heißt hier Info? Entweder du erstattest eine Anzeige (auch eine Info wird als solche behandelt) oder du lässt es sein. Wenn du niemals auf der Seite gewesen bist, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass jemand missbräuchlich deine Daten verwendet hat und in diesem Fall ist es opportun, dass der geprellte Anbieter Anzeige erstattet. Auch wenn es in der Vergangenheit Probleme um die Proinkasso gab, so tut das hier wohl kaum was zur Sache.


----------



## marde (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke für die Belehrung, Herr Oberlehrer.

Gruss
Marde


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				marde schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Belehrung, Herr Oberlehrer.
> Gruss
> Marde


@ Marde,
bitte beachte die Netiquette. Wir sind hier einen höflicheren Ton gewohnt.


----------



## Raik (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Werde eine Info an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden schicken die in Sachen Proinkasso bereits tätig ist.



Sollte die StA den verdacht einer strafbaren Handlung erkennen oder durch Deine "Info" für den Sachverhalt öffentliches Interesse begründen können wird die Strafverfolgung von Staatswegen eingeleitet.

zivilrechtliche Ansprüche bleiben jedoch unberührt


----------



## Bestius (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> > Werde eine Info an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wiesbaden schicken die in Sachen Proinkasso bereits tätig ist.
> 
> 
> Sollte die StA den verdacht einer strafbaren Handlung erkennen oder durch Deine "Info" für den Sachverhalt öffentliches Interesse begründen können wird die Strafverfolgung von Staatswegen eingeleitet.


Hi Leute,

aber bitte, seid doch nicht so streng mit *...LOAD* !  Es ist doch erst nur ein *ALPHA*... (!) also voll mit Bugs. Bevor es daraus ein *FINAL*... wird, kommt noch ein *BETA*... (mit etwas weniger Bugs) usw. :vlol: 
Spaß beiseite...

Ich beobachte die Diskussion seit ein paar Tagen und will mich jetzt offiziel als
ein weiterer Betroffener dazu anschliessen. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit schildere
etwas genauer meinen "Fall". Zuerst wollte ich nur Eure "Gemeinschaft" mit meiner "Mitgliedschaft" stützen :thumb: .

Bis dann
Grüße
Bestius


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Bestius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beobachte die Diskussion seit ein paar Tagen und will mich jetzt offiziel als
> ein weiterer Betroffener dazu anschliessen. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit schildere
> etwas genauer meinen "Fall".


Für einen Betroffenen bist du ja sehr heiter und ausgelassen.  Es steht zu hoffen, dass
du nicht in Versuchung geräts, hier unerlaubte Rechtsberatung zu betreiben.

cp


----------



## Klaus Kinski (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
bei mir gibt es das selbe Problem:
habe heute eine Rechnung von 177 Euro von ProInkasso erhalten.
Von Alphaload habe ich noch nie eine Rechnung bekommen, auch nicht die, auf welche in der Inkasso Rechnung verwiesen wird.
Die Bestätigungsemail von Alphaload, dass der Probevertrag nicht verlängert wird ist aber bei mir 2 Wochen vorher eingeflattert.
Ausserdem habe ich keine einzige Datei runtergeladen, da ich gleich am anfang nix von dem Sharingprogramm hielt.
Bitte kontaktiert mich falls Ihr irgendwelche rechtlichen Schritte einleitet oder sonstige Lösungen des Problems habt!!!
Danke,
Jannis


----------



## Bestius (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute,

noch eine Ergänzung zu meinem „heiteren“ Beitrag.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem seriösen Usenet - Provider mit dem Zugang zu Binaries, der zu meinen Ansprüchen am besten passt.
Ich habe mir bis jetzt verschiedene Angebote angeguckt und getestet, unter anderem Exxxxxxxx und Uyyyyyyy. Nirgendwo sonst gibt es solche Probleme, so ein Theater mit der Kündigung nach der Testphase wie bei dem ALPHA… Innerhalb von 14 Tagen – schnell und unkompliziert per E-Mail, mit der sofortigen Bestätigung.

Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein – ich wollte das nur bei der Gelegenheit loswerden.


*Also liebe Leser/innen – fasst nie irgendwelche Alphas an und macht einen weiten Bogen um alles, was sich noch im Alphastadium befindet. :abgelehnt: 
*

Gruß
Bestius

P.S. Das war jetzt keine Rechtsberatung, oder? Eher so eine Art Linksberatung, aber die ist doch nicht verboten...  

Mod-Edit: Aber Werbung ist verboten.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Bestius schrieb:
			
		

> . Nirgendwo sonst gibt es solche Probleme, so ein Theater mit der Kündigung nach der Testphase wie bei dem ALPHA… Innerhalb von 14 Tagen – schnell und unkompliziert per E-Mail, mit der sofortigen Bestätigung.
> 
> Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein – ich wollte das nur bei der Gelegenheit loswerden.
> 
> ...




Das liest sich im Netz aber deutlich anders.
Was sind denn das überhaupt für Ansprüche, die Du nicht im Usenet, Web, Uni-Servern etc. befriedigen kannst?


----------



## Bestius (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn das überhaupt für Ansprüche, die Du nicht im Usenet, Web, Uni-Servern etc. befriedigen kannst?



Du hast mich nicht so ganz verstanden, glaube ich... Die von mir erwähnten Provider bieten den Zugang zum USENET an. Das ist doch USENET! Genauer gesagt, ein Teil des USENETs mit BINARIES Groups. Da die Binaries viel größeren Server-Kapazitäten erfordern - ist ein vernünftiger Zugang zu denen auch Kostenpflichtig.Trotzdem gehören sie auch zum USENET.
Wonach ich Suche? Ansprüche? Z.B. monatliche Zahlungsmöglichkeit, in einer variablen Höhe, je nach verbrauchtem Traffic und nicht für ein Jahr im Voraus...Eine mindestens 30-tägige Aufbewahrunszeit für die Dateien,u.a.

Nein, ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von denen und das war nicht als Werbung gemeint, wirklich nicht.  DAS WAR NUR EINE LAUTE WARNUNG mit der Einschränkung, dass nicht alle unter einen Kamm gehören. 8) 

Gruß
Bestius


----------



## Vitti2 (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

@rolf76: Nein, ich habe nichts über deren Software heruntergeladen.
Die Frage ist nur ob, und wenn ja wie, ich das beweisen soll/kann.

Am 18.05. kam wieder eine Mail von Alphaload



> Hallo,
> 
> wir möchten Ihnen nochmals mitteilen, dass Sie die Nutzungs- bzw.
> Vertragsbedingungen den AGB's entnehmen können, welche jederzeit unter w*w.alphaload.de abrufbar sind. Diese sind ausschlaggebend und verbindlich.
> ...



Einen Download über die Software habe ich nicht duchgeführt, aber am Portal habe ich mich angemeldet, auf der Suche nach einem Link zur Kündigung in meinem Profil. 

Sicher kann der Anbieter seinen LOGs entnehmen, dass ca. 5 minuten nach meiner ersten Anmeldung am Portal eine Mitteilung über das Supportformular abgesendet wurde, welche meinen ersten Kündigungsversuch enthält.
Dieser Versuch wurde mir auch per Mail bestätigt. (Mit dem Hinweis, dass man  nur schriftlich kündigen kann)

Hat man damit nun sein Widerrufsrecht verwirkt? 
Geld eingezogen haben Sie übrigens noch nicht. Ist das ein Hoffungszeichen, dass sie erstmal abwarten wie lange man sich Ihren Mails widersetzt?

Gruß
der_vitti


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Vitti2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitteilung über das Supportformular abgesendet wurde, welche meinen ersten Kündigungsversuch enthält. Dieser Versuch wurde mir auch per Mail bestätigt. (Mit dem Hinweis, dass man  nur schriftlich kündigen kann)


Na das ist doch prima, damit wurde Dein Versuch der Kündigung beim Empfänger zur Kenntnis genommen und bestätigt.


----------



## Suchender (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Vitti2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bleibt doch noch die Frage, wie genau die "Kündigung" formuliert war. D.h. darf Alphaload dieses als ordentliche Kündigung (zum Ende der Mindestlaufzeit) verstehen oder muss es als Widerruf gemäß § 312d BGB verstanden werden?


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

...stimmt! :lupe:


----------



## Wyden (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

nun möchte ich auch nochmal meine Erfahrungen zu Alphaload loswerden.

Ich habe mich letzte Woche am 19.05. für den Testzeitraum angemeldet, Client installiert ein bischen was heruntergeladen...alles prima soweit.
"Ein bischen was heruntergeladen" soll heissen deutlich weniger als 2GB! 
Am darauffolgenden Tag trudelt eine Email mit einer Rechnungsbenachrichtigung bei mir ein, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich die 2 GB Grenze überschritten habe und mein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag nun greift.

Darüber zutiefst verärgert habe ich sogleich eine Kündigung an die in der AGB angebebenen Adresse aufgesetzt. Inhaltlich habe ich auf mein Kündigungsrecht gemäß 3.3 hingewiesen und darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das angezeigte Transfervolumen falsch sei und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht, falls mir die Kündigung verweigert wird.

Das ganze ging per Einschreiben mit Rückschrift raus. Heute (23.05) wurde mir ohne Widerede die Kündigung zum 20.05. bestätigt.

Ich bin zwar zurfrieden, dass ich doch so glimpflich aus der Sache rausgekommen bin, aber ärgere mich noch immer maßlos über diese unverschämten Machenschaften.


----------



## Geronimo (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit Interesse die Ausführungen in diesem forum gelesen und sehe mich ebenfalls als Betroffener wieder.

Bei mit begann der Testzeitraum am 11.04. Kündigung am 23.04.06 per E-Mail. 

Anschließend ebenfalls der Hinweis der Fa Alphaload der schriftlichen Kündigung am 26.04.06.

Gestern Eingang der Mahnung des Inkassobüros aus Hanau über 177,64 €.

Nach einem gestern geführten Gespräch mit der Fa Mainpean besteht man auf eine schriftliche Kündigung mit Poststempel vom 21.04.06, diese Vorgehensweise halte ich für rechtlich äusserst zweifelhaft. 

Aber dies haben hier ja auch schon andere erkannt.

Aus meiner Sicht bleibt wohl auch in diesem Fall nur der Gang vor Gericht - bin froh das ich eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung habe. 

P.S.: Bei anderen anbietern ging die Kündigung wirklich problemlos und per Mausklick - für mich sieht es so aus als wenn Alphload mit dieser "Fallenstellerei" Geld eintreiben will.


----------



## Vitti (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

meine Kündigung per Mail 10 tage nach der Anmeldung und die nachgereichte Kündigung am 12. Tag abgesendet wurde mittlerweile akzeptiert.

Für weitere Informationen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## zammler (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, hier meine Erfahrungen:
Testzugang 16.4; Kündigung ohne Volumen per Mail am 23.4.;
Anwort von Alphaload am 25.4. mit Hinweis, Brief an Mainpean zu senden;
Brief am 27.4. versandt, ebenfalls Rechnung  über 177 Euro erhalten.
Habe Mail an Alphaload wie folgt versandt:

Hallo und guten Tag,
nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherberatung und einem befreundeten Rechtsanwalt bestehe ich auf meiner fristgerechten Kündigung zum 30.04.2006 wie folgt:
Zwar sind die von ihnen genannten AGB´s wirksamer Bestandteil des Vertrages geworden; der Hinweis in den AGB bzgl. Des notwendigen Kündigungsschreibens 4 Tage vor Ablauf der Testphase verstößt eindeutige gegen die Bestimmungen der §§ 305c BGB, 307 BGB und 309 BGB.
Weitere Ungereimheiten werden in den widersprüchlichen Aussagen zwischen AGB und Anmeldevorgang gesehen.

Sollten sie anderer Ansicht sein, sehe ich mich gezwungen mit Hilfe meines Anwaltes sofort eine negative Feststellungsklage erheben.

Ferner bitte ich mir folgende Dinge offen zu legen:

a) Beleg, dass der Poststempel das Datum 1.5.trägt.

b) Nachweis welche 17,1 KB am 16.4.2006 und welche 33,25 KB am 23.4.2006 verbraucht wurden.

Ich habe kein Traffic heruntergeladen, sondern nur die Support Seiten besucht, insbesondere um zu kündigen.

Ihrer Antwort sehe ich mit Interesse entgegen.

Mir ist auch bekannt, dass ich mit der dargelegten Praxis kein Einzelfall bin, entsprechenden Diskussionen im Internetforum Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz belegen meine negativen Erfahrungen in gleicher Weise.

Bin mal gespannt, wie die reagieren;
Auf alle Fälle sollten wir diese [ edit] nicht hinnehmen.
Zammler

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Vitti (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass bei mir keine 2 Mails über eine Stornierung der Rechnung eingegangen sind...




> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe Ihnen nun  schon zweimal geschrieben, dass die Rechnung storniert wurde ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nasreddin (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dem Thema kann ich mich nur anschließen und dabei denkt man immer das passiert nur anderen, weil man selber ja normalerweise die wichtigen Punkte in den AGB ansieht:

Am 17.04 angemeldet und nichts böses dabei gedacht, ein paar Tage rumprobiert und sogar 2x 700 MB download gemacht, dann kam der gedanke kündigen, natürlich nirgends auf der Seite was gefunden und natürlich gedacht was solls, du hast ja noch Zeit.
Dann über das Kontaktformular des Supports gekündigt, dort dann am 28.04 die Standart-Meldung gekriegt Kündigung binnen 14 Tagen sofort aber nur postalisch bei ... also gut, Abends noch zum Briefkasten gedappt und das Ding eingeworfen.

Am 01.05 nicht schlecht gestaunt als ne Rechnung im Postfach lag, dieser natürlich gleich per E-Mail widersprochen und angekündigt, jeder Cent der von meinem Konto abgebucht wird, geht sofort auf dieses zurück und sämtliche Kosten trägt Alphaload selber. Antwort schon wider die Standart-E-Mail - Äh hallo?

Ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt als dann plötzlich das Geld auf dem Konto gefehlt hat, aber ab zur Bank Abbuchung widersprochen, Geld zurück auf Konto und wieder Beschwerde-E-Mail an Alphaload!

Dann wirklich schön, kommt auch gleich die Mahnung, also wieder E-mail an Alphaload Mitteilung das kein Vertrag besteht und über die mangelnde Kommunikation beschwert.

Heute dann das böse Erwachen, entlich mal ne vernünftige E-Mail die mir aber die Augen über den Schmuh in den AGB öffnet. Meine Kündigung (postalisch) wäre mit Poststempel 1.5. eingegangen, Vertrag wäre geschlossen ich müsste zahlen.
Erboste E-Mail zurück, von wegen Vertrag und gekündigt habe ich nicht am 1.5 sondern vorher - die Bestätigung über den Eingang hab ich indirekt ja am 28.4 gekriegt (ich kann nur leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen wann ich das Kontaktformular abgeschickt habe) und überhaupt Wiederufsrechte nach Fernabsatgesetz, was man halt so schreibt wenn man etwas angefressen ist.

Naja, bin mal gespannt was jetzt kommt - ansonsten bin ich momentan felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass ich nur bei vorliegendem Gerichtsbeschluss bezahle, wie lang ich bei dieser Meinung bleibe weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich harre der Dinge die da kommen.


----------



## Raik (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Denkt darüber mal nach:

*1*. Darf eine Firma mit AGB's das BGB außer Kraft setzen ?

*2.* verliert das Widerrufsrecht seine Wirkung aufgrund der AGB's ?

*3.* Können gesetzliche Formvorschriften durch AGB's unwirksam werden ?

Allerdings kann es passieren das ein Unternehmen wegen nicht Bezahlung Euch einen negativen Eintrag in der Schufa verpasst. 
*
Tipp:* wenn man nach usenet / usenext etwas googelt erfährt man so manche interessante Dinge die den einen oder anderen unter Euch weiterhelfen könnten.

Bei mir hat sich die ganze Sache nun Gott sei Dank erledigt.:-D


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kann es passieren das ein Unternehmen wegen nicht Bezahlung Euch einen negativen Eintrag in der Schufa verpasst.


 Was allerdings einen richterlichen Einlauf der herzhafteren Art wegen Kreditgefährdung zur Folge haben kann...
Wer bestrittene Forderungen bei der Schufa eintütet, handelt gesetzwidrig.

MfG
L.


----------



## Nasreddin (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> Denkt darüber mal nach:
> 
> *1*. Darf eine Firma mit AGB's das BGB außer Kraft setzen ?



Außer Kraft setzen wohl nicht, aber zu ihrem Vorteil abändern. Ich hab noch keine AGB gesehen, die nicht das Recht auf Schadensersatz aussetzen und erstmal das Recht auf Nachbesserung einsetzen. Wobei ich diese dann entsprechenden Urteilen nach nur zweimal ??? hinnehmen muss, egal was in den AGB steht.
Die Frage ist lediglich, darf ich in meine AGB Regelungen aufnehmen, die dem anzunehmenden normalen Geschäftsablauf, also die Vorschrift bei einer 14 tägigen Probezeit, nach spätestens 10 Tagen zu kündigen, entgegenwirken. Hier seh ich schon massive Ansatzpunkte.


----------



## Stalker2002 (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Nasreddin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist lediglich, darf ich in meine AGB Regelungen aufnehmen, die dem anzunehmenden normalen Geschäftsablauf, also die Vorschrift bei einer 14 tägigen Probezeit, nach spätestens 10 Tagen zu kündigen, entgegenwirken. Hier seh ich schon massive Ansatzpunkte.


Das wäre (IMHO und IANAL) eine sog. "Überraschende Klausel" und somit laut BGB unwirksam.

MfG
L.


----------



## Raik (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> Denkt darüber mal nach:
> 
> *1*. Darf eine Firma mit AGB's das BGB außer Kraft setzen ?
> 
> ...




Meine Aussage ist ironisch gemeint und bewußt als Frage formuliert, weil Rechtsberatung hier im Forum nicht gestattet ist. Aber die Antworten liegen ja auf der Hand


----------



## ca65 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo alle miteinander,

wie auch viele andere hier die gekündigt haben habe ich heute einen brief von einem inkassobüro erhalten - die wollen auch die 177,- Euro.
da wir mittlerweile sehr viele sind die hier in der dikussion sind - und sicher noch viel mehr leute die alphaload geschädigt sind , die sich nicht melden- wäre mein vorschlag, dass wir uns gemeinsam an die medien wenden. ich habe in einem anderen fall da schon sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. diese aktion kann ein sehr wirksames druckmittel sein. vielleicht teilt ihr mir kurz mit ob ihr mitziehen würdet. dann könnten wir unsere maiadressen austauschen. um den rets kümmere ich mich.

freue mich auf eure reaktionen


----------



## ca65 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo nochmal,

in diesem augenblick erhalte ich eine mail von dem inkasssobüro in hanau. darin sind meine downloads aufgelistet. jetzt fällt mir erstens auf, dass dort eine menge downloads sind, die ich gar nicht getätigt habe. und zweitens habe ich doch bei alphaload einen  anonymen zugang. wie kann es dann sein, dass ein inkassobüro meine daten erhält ? 

ich habe bei dieser firma ein immer schlechteres gefühl.


----------



## pasmaster (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

und zweitens habe ich doch bei alphaload einen anonymen zugang. wie kann es dann sein, dass ein inkassobüro meine daten erhält ?
___________________________________________________________________


Aufgelistet wird nur die Menge der Downloads (in GB) und wohl nicht was du heruntergeladen hast. Das ist aber bei jedem Usenet Provider so, da er ja die Menge zu Abrechnungszwecken benötigt.


----------



## ca65 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo,

danke für die antwort, aber anonym bin ich doch nur wenn keiner weiss dass ich überhaupt etwas heruntergeladen habe- was ich da runtergeladen habe ist doch irrelevant.
ich bin als kunde von alphaload anonym- so habe ich das werbeversprechen verstanden. oder liege ich da falsch ?
zumindesr bei der inkassofirma ist das schon nicht so. beim staatsanwalt - siehe e-donkey- wäre das dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht so.
also gerate ich - im fall der fälle- als registrierter alphaload-nutzer- egal was ich mache-ins visier der ermittler, [.....]

_Letzten Halbsatz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## forest1181 (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich Idiot habe mich gestern auch bei alphaload angemeldet, ohne mir vorher genauere Informationen darüber zu holen.

Nachdem ich mir dann die dazugehörige Software heruntergeladen habe,
musste ich feststellen, dass das usenet für einen Laien wie mich total
unübersichtlich und viel zu kompliziert ist. Ich habe nach einigen MP3's, Filmen usw gesucht, abe aber wirklich überhaupt NICHTS gefunden.

Daraufhin habe ich einige Foren durchforstet und musste feststellen, dass das
alles nur [....] ist.

Ich würde jetzt gerne meinen Vertrag mit dieser [......] kündigen.
*Ich muss anmerken, dass ich kein einziges Byte downgeloaded habe.*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen, an wen ich meine Kündigung schreiben muss und was síe beinhalten sollte.

Ich bin Schüler, wenn die mir 95€ abbuchen, dann...muss ich Insolvenz beantragen :-(

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Raik (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Schreibe Deine Kündigung an die Firma 


> Mainpean GmbH
> Kündigung Alphaload
> Scharnweber Straße 69
> 12587 Berlin


... so wie es in den AGB's steht.
Ich denke auf der sicheren Seite bist Du per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort.


----------



## Fifty (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				forest1181 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich Idiot habe mich gestern auch bei alphaload angemeldet, ohne mir vorher genauere Informationen darüber zu holen.
> 
> ...




Hey

bist du denn schon 18 ????
Warum kündigen und nicht *widerrufen*...???!!!
Les dich doch mal hier gründlich durch!!!
Du findest alles was du wissen musst

Gruß
Karin


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Les dich doch mal hier gründlich durch!!!
> Du findest alles was du wissen musst


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

cp


----------



## greatzickezacke (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich selbst bin zwar nicht betroffen, aber den Freund meiner Tochter hat es erwischt und zwar ebenso wie Euch mit Alphaload.
Am 17. April hat er sich dort registriert, jedoch keine Mail mit Zugang etc erhalten. Folglich auch nichts heruntergeladen und den ganzen Schmonsenz vergessen. Mit Schreiben datierend vom Donnerstag, Himmelfahrt 25. Mai! kommt am vergangenen Samstag plötzlich ein Inkassoschreiben ins Haus. Kosten... genau, die inzwischen wohlbekannten 177 €. 
Heute haben wir das Inkassoschreiben einem befreundetem RA, bei dem ich selbst auch mal tätig war, übergeben. Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft geht jetzt raus, ebenso Mitteilung bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Gezahlt wird jedenfalls nichts,sollte MB ins Haus flattern machen wir sofort Widerspruch, sollen die doch vor Gericht erstmal ihre Forderung durchsetzen.


----------



## roby123 (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

:wall: Hallo, auch ich habe heute von Proinkasso eine Rechnung über 177.- bekommen.
Die hatten mir zwar eine Kündigungsbestätigung per mail geschickt doch die war für den 27.4 2007 ,also die weiterführeung des Vetrages wurde da gekündigt.Leider dachte ich das war die Bestätigung für meinen Testzugang .
Mir haben sie dann 95 € vom konto abgebucht ,ich hatte die dann angeschrieben das ich per Post auch gekündigt habe innerhalb der 14-Tage Widerrufsrecht und das sie mir das Geld wieder zurück überweisen sollten doch es rührte sich nichts .
Ich habe dann von mir aus eine Rückbuchung gemacht ,daraufhin kam ein Mahnschreiben von Alpaload mit über ca. 107 € und heute die dicke Rechnung über 177 € .
Leute ,ich zahl es einfach nicht weil mir die Sache irgendwie nicht ganz geheuer vorkommt . Alles geht über Internet und email (anmeldung -Rechnung-Mahnung),nur wenn man Kündigen will muss das per Post gehen . NEEEEEE ,solln doch die alles per Post machen ich habe Zeit 
Ich steh bereit zum Kampf -wer macht mit oder hat schon was unternommen ?


----------



## Fifty (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Roby

bin auch relativ neu hier, habe mich aber inzwischen in fast allen Threads durchgelesen.Ist ja meist dasselbe "System"...
Für mich sind Widerruf und Kündigung zwei paar Stiefel.(dazu gelernt)
Bei Kündigung kündigst du doch einen bestehenden Vertrag.
Bei Widerspruch bestreitest du dass ein solcher überhaupt zustande gekommen ist.Also ob das mit der Kündigung richtig war..?

Hoffe du bekommst hier eine weitere Antwort, falls ich daneben liege.
LG Karin


----------



## forest1181 (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Hey
> 
> bist du denn schon 18 ????
> Warum kündigen und nicht *widerrufen*...???!!!
> ...



Ja klar bin ich 18, bin sogar schon 24 :-D 

Was soll ich denn eurer Meinung nach machen,

kündigen oder widerrufen?


----------



## SEP (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				forest1181 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich denn eurer Meinung nach machen,
> 
> kündigen oder widerrufen?


Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## roby123 (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ist klar ,ich hatte es auch so formuliert: 
Ich mache von meinen Widerrufsrecht gebrauch und kündige meinen derzeit bestehenden Testzugang innerhalb der geseztlichen frist. usw.
das hatte ich ja  per Post geschrieben ,nur leider auch nicht per einschreiben.
Ich dachte es geht so einfach und unkompliziert wie bei anderen Anbietern.
Doch hatte ich leider die AGB von Alphaload erst 3 Tage vor ablauf der Frist durchgelesen (nachdem sich auf meine zig emails keiner gemeldet hat) und entdeckt das die *4 Tage* vor der Frist eine kündigung wollen und das ist meiner Meinung nach ungesetzlich und darauf stütze ich mich.
Gruß roby



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roby
> 
> bin auch relativ neu hier, habe mich aber inzwischen in fast allen Threads durchgelesen.Ist ja meist dasselbe "System"...
> Für mich sind Widerruf und Kündigung zwei paar Stiefel.(dazu gelernt)
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich sind Widerruf und Kündigung zwei paar Stiefel.(dazu gelernt)
> Bei Kündigung kündigst du doch einen bestehenden Vertrag.
> Bei Widerspruch bestreitest du dass ein solcher überhaupt zustande gekommen ist.Also ob das mit der Kündigung richtig war..?


Hier ist aber Fiftys Auskunft auch nicht richtig (zumindest im deutschen Recht):
*Kündigung*
Eine Kündigung ist die Erklärung, einen bestehenden Vertrag zum nächsten zulässigen Zeitpunkt (ggf. unverzüglich) beenden zu wollen. Eine Kündigung muss übrigens nicht "akzeptiert" werden, sondern nur zugehen - ob sie zulässig (und zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt wirksam) ist, wird rechtlich geprüft, nicht vom Kündigungsempfänger "hoheitlich bestimmt".
*Widerruf*
Ein Widerruf ist eine besondere Art der "zulässigen Vertragsreueerklärung" - im Fernabsatzrecht z.B. gesetzlich geregelt, aber auch freiwillig vereinbarungsfähig. Ein Widerruf beendet einen erst vor kurzem geschlossenen Vertrag wieder - die Leistungspflicht des anderen entfällt hierdurch, bevor sie begonnen hat. Und somit natürlich auch die Gegenleistungspflicht (Bezahlung).
Ohne eigene Bezeichnung ist die Behauptung, es gebe gar keinen rechtskräftigen Vertrag. Warum sollte der Gesetzgeber auch ein Wort normieren für eine Privatbeziehung, die eben nicht besteht? Die Behauptung, dass kein Vertrag besteht, ist eine "Einrede" (ok, das Wort gibt's juristisch) und sagt eben, dass weder eine Kündigung noch ein Widerruf erfolgen müssen, da ja der dort jeweils vorausgesetzte Vertrag gar nicht besteht.

Deshalb werden Kündigungen und Widerrufe oft "hilfsweise" erklärt, also erst für den Fall, dass die Einrede "Nix Vertrach!" nicht greift: Sollte doch (wie auch immer) ein Vertrag geschlossen sein, möchte man diesen vorsorglich dann doch für die Zukunft beenden - durch Widerruf und/oder Kündigung.


----------



## wunderschlegl (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mir ging es wie vielen von euch. Ich hab mich angemeldet, etwas gesucht und nichts gefunden. Am Tag drauf nen Brief per Einschreiben an die in den AGB genannte Adresse geschickt und gekündigt. 2 Tage später kam dann die Bestätigung per Mail in der auch stand, dass ich innerhalb der Testphase gekündigt habe und keine Beträge abgebucht werden. Jetzt warte ich mal die zwei Wochen ab. Buchen die wirklich nichts ab, fällt mir ein Stein von Herzen. Falls doch ist ja klar was dann passiert ...


----------



## TTFRAENK (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Moin MOinich bin auch Opfer von Alphaload geworden! Son shit! Jetzt will ich so schnell wie es geht aus der Testphase wieder raus! Ich habe gerade eine Widerrufsschreiben verfasst , mich würde mal interessieren ob da noch fehler drin sind oder ob ich das morgen abschicken kann??!! 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit widerrufe ich, Frank XXXX, meinen Testzugang bei Alphaload!

Meine Accountdaten lauten:

Beginn des Testzugangs: 1.06.06 
Login-Name  : XXXX
Ihr Passwort: XXXXX
Emailadresse: XXXX

Ich habe jetzt 1,71 Gb Daten von der 2 Gb - Testphase in Anspruch genommen. 
Ich bin mit den Leistungen nicht zufrieden und möchte deshalb den Testzugang vorzeitig widerrufen!
Ich möchte nicht, dass der Testzugang zu einem Vertrag wird und für mich Kosten anfallen! 

Bitte senden sie mir eine Bestätigung dieser Widerrufung zu!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Wäree nett wenn ihr mir sagt ob das so klar geht,,,und nicht das die dann mir schrieben das es zum 1.6.*07* gekündigt wird oder son sHIt!

Danke für eure Hilfe schon mal im vorraus!!!


----------



## Wyden (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				roby123 schrieb:
			
		

> :wall: Hallo, auch ich habe heute von Proinkasso eine Rechnung über 177.- bekommen.
> Die hatten mir zwar eine Kündigungsbestätigung per mail geschickt doch die war für den 27.4 2007 ,also die weiterführeung des Vetrages wurde da gekündigt.Leider dachte ich das war die Bestätigung für meinen Testzugang .
> Mir haben sie dann 95 € vom konto abgebucht ,ich hatte die dann angeschrieben das ich per Post auch gekündigt habe innerhalb der 14-Tage Widerrufsrecht und das sie mir das Geld wieder zurück überweisen sollten doch es rührte sich nichts .
> Ich habe dann von mir aus eine Rückbuchung gemacht ,daraufhin kam ein Mahnschreiben von Alpaload mit über ca. 107 € und heute die dicke Rechnung über 177 € .
> ...



Hatte neulich schon von meinem Fall berichtet und dachte ich gut rausgekommen. Jetzt habe ich Blindfisch auch übersehen, dass meine Kündigung auch erst zum 20.05.2007 betsätigt wurde.

Werde Montag gleich die Abbuchung stornieren und dasdann genauso halten wie du - nicht zahlen! egal was kommt.[.....]
[....]
Ich sitz das ganz hier aus....die Idee mit der Einschaltung der Medien fand ich übrigens sehr gut. Ich sag nur "Fass ohne Boden".....die haben das eigentlich ganz gut drauf bei BIZZ...

Ich werde mal ne Mail aufsetzen und schauen ob die den Fall interessant finden. 

Wäre das in Ordnung, wenn ich für mehr Infos auf dieses Forum verweise?

_Zwei Sätze wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## SEP (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				TTFRAENK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade eine Widerrufsschreiben verfasst , mich würde mal interessieren ob da noch fehler drin sind oder ob ich das morgen abschicken kann??!!
> (...)
> Wäree nett wenn ihr mir sagt ob das so klar geht,,,und nicht das die dann mir schrieben das es zum 1.6.*07* gekündigt wird oder son sHIt!
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe schon mal im vorraus!!!


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Siggi (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Auch ich bin [...] von Alphaload geworden. So wie viele andere auch.

Testzugang, [...] usw.

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Nun hat Alphaload bzw, das Inkassounternehmen geantwortet. Sie schreiben, auf ihrer Seite würde gar kein Gratistest angeboten.

Wie dem auch sei, mein Anwalt meint, ich kann es auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung ankommen lassen. Die Chancen für mich stehen gut.

[...]. Wie soll man denn wissen, wann man 2 GB voll hat, oder falls man doch einen Vertrag eingeht, wann man sein monatliches Volumen voll hat?

Auch die Sache mit den AGB´s erscheint ihm nicht ganz korrekt.

Er meint, er kann es sich nur schwer vorstellen, das ein richter solcher Argumentation folgen würde.

Übrigens denke ich, [...].

Ist nur eine Theorie von mir. [...].

Und für alle, die noch betroffen sind und bisher nichts unternommen haben: Denkt an den hier schon zitierten Unterschied zwischen Kündigung und Widerruf!

Kündigen kann ich nur etwas, was ich auch eingegangen bin.

Sollte jemand schon einen Erfolg seitens Alphaload verbucht haben, wäre es hilfreich für alle anderen, wenn er es dann auch mitteilt.

[...]

_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen und Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## huschel (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hi leute!
mir geht es genauso wie vielen anderen hier!
habe am 28.04 ein testabo abgeschlossen und weil mir alles zu kompliziert war
nichts ausser der zugangs software runtergeladen! habs dann sein lassen und am 05.05 (also 6 tage nach vertragsabschluss) ne mail geschrieben um zu erfahren wie ich kündigen kann! jedoc wurde ich wiedereinmal nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich 10 tage nach abschluss schon kündigen muss!

am 11 erst das schreiben an Main**** GmbH rausgeschickt und dachte der poststempel zählt vor ablauf der 14tage!
gut dann rechnung bekommen, sofort geschrieben warum ich bezahlen soll und natürlich keine antwort erhalten!

dann mahnung und rechnung über 107€ erhalten und nun proinkasso mit 177€

habe nun ungefähr schon 9mal geschrieben aber immer nur standart oder gar keine antwort bekommen!

bin nur ein armes schülerlein und kann es mir garantiert nicht leisten so viel geld zu bezahlen! (bin aber schon 18)

weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll......:cry:


----------



## Siggi (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mach das was die anderen auch machen. [...]. Und spätestens wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt zu einem Rechtsanwalt.

Falls Du nicht genug Einkommen hast, gibt es eine Rechtshilfe beim Amtsgericht. Wie genau das heißt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ein anruf dort bringt Dir Klarheit.

Ich hoffe, Du hast die Kündigung per einschreiben geschickt.

Lass Dich nicht einschüchtern. [...]

_[Einige Sätze entfernt. Bitte die NUBs und das geltende Recht beachten. Eine qualifizierte Beratung im Einzelfall leisten die Verbraucherberatungen oder ein Anwalt. (bh)]_


----------



## Zerokool (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi bin auch auf Alphaload reingefallen!Hab jetzt die letzte Mahnung von dennen bekommen bin mal gespannt! Was bei Rauskommt haben ja nur meine IP Adresse
vlt sollte alle einfach mal abwarten bis Post nach Hause kommt.
Mfg


----------



## huschel (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

leider hab ich das natürlich nicht per einschreiben geschickt!!

hab den jetzt noch 2 mal geschrieben und werd sehen was passiert! 
hab ja schon ne mahnung und das schreiben von der inkasso firma!!

hoff mal das geht noch irgendwie gut aus!!


----------



## Lars123 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo.

Mir ist es im Prinzip ergangen wie allen Anderen hier...
Ich hätte da nur eine Frage, was passiert wenn man
auf das auf das Inkassoschreiben (mit der Rechnung von 177€) überhaupt nich reagiert?

mit freundlichen Grüßen 
                Lars H.


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Lars123 schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert wenn man
> auf das auf das Inkassoschreiben (mit der Rechnung von 177€) überhaupt nich reagiert?



Dann düfte nichts wesentlich Anderes[tm] passieren, als wenn du mit etwas anderem als dem bezahlen der Rechnung reagierst.
Alles außer Zahlungseingängen wird von denen ja auch (zumindest inhaltlich) ignoriert. Bestenfalls gibt's eine Baukastenantwort, die nicht im geringsten auf die gestellten Fragen eingeht.

MfG
L.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi Leute,
Hab echt ein schlimmes Problem.
Hab mich vor ca. 2 Wochen bei Alphaload angemaldet, um die 2GB zu nutzen, hab aber grad mal 10MB benutzt, oder gar nichts.
Jetzt hab ich ne Email bekommen

-----
Hallo XXXXXXXX,

im Anhang finden Sie Ihre aktuelle Rechnung.

Wir werden den fälligen Betrag in den nächsten Tage von Ihrem Konto einziehen. Sollte Ihr Konto nicht gedeckt sein, kontaktieren Sie bitte umgehend unsere Buchhaltung ([email protected]) und vermeiden Sie so unnötige Rücklastschriften, die zu unerwünschten Kosten führen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen!

Falls Sie Anregungen haben, wie wir unseren Service noch weiter verbessern können, zögern Sie nicht, uns zu kontaktieren.

--
Herzliche Gruesse,

Ihr

AlphaLoad Team

-----

Jetzt hab ich schon relativ viel rumgeschrieben, dass ich auch noch erst 15 Jahre alt bin, und noch gar nicht vertragsfähig bin.
Ich hab gesagt, dass jemand meine Kontonummer benutzt hätte und sich in meine Email Account reingehackt hätte.

Dann schrieben sie, dass ich eine Kündigung per Post schreiben müsse.
Jetzt dachte ich, Puh nochmal Glück gehabt, doch dann die Message:

------

An: XXXXXX

Hallo,

es ist ein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen wordem, der Betrag von 95,40 Euro
bleibt fällig.

Wir bedauern es, Ihnen hier keine andere Auskunft geben zu können.

------

Jetzt siehts echt negativ aus.
Dann hab ich geschrieben, dass ich ja noch wiederrufen kann.
Wie ist das denn mit dem Wiederrufungsrecht?
Ich hab einen Brief geschrieben in dem steht, dass ich den Vertrag kündigen bzw. widerrufen möchte.

Hier hab ich auch noch was in den AGB gefunden.

Zu meinen 15 Jahren.

3.2. Minderjährigen (unter 18 Jahren) ist eine Anmeldung bei alphaload.de ausdrücklich untersagt. Der Kunde versichert und bestätigt bei seiner Anmeldung, mindestens 18 Jahre alt zu sein.

Zum Widerrufungsrecht.

3.6. Widerrufsbelehrung

Widerrufsrecht
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist schriftlich an den Anbieter zu richten oder an:

mainpean GmbH, Widerruf Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin


Bitte helft mir, ich will jetzt keine 96€ zahlen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Sprich sofort mit deinen Eltern darüber und zeige denen das Forum hier, damit sie sich informieren können.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Besser nicht.
Ich geh daheim "illegal" ins Internet. Mein Vater darf das ja nich spitz bekommen. Was soll ich machen? [...] eh!

Ich brauch Hilfe!!!
Haben Briefe denn keine Wirkung irgendwie?
Voll der Dreck... Bin so am Ende (

Bitte ich brauch Hilfe, kann ich denn irgendwo anrufen bei denen?
Der Vertrag is doch ungültig, geht nicht.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die einzigen, die dir wirklich helfen können, sind deine Eltern.
Dein Vater wird dir schon nicht den Kopf abreissen.
Das wird er eher dann tun, wenn du ihm NICHTS sagst und er irgendwann Post vom Gericht bekommt, weil du ihm NICHTS gesagt hast.

Für ihn ist es ein Klacks, dagegen anzugehen, da du erst 15 bist.

Briefe können und dürfen wir dir hier nicht schreiben, da es auch durch das Rechtsberautungsgesetz verboten ist.

Also: Mut zusammen nehmen und dem Papi gestehen, dass du doch mal "illegal" im Internet warst und die Schimpkannonade reumütig über dich ergehen lassen.

So würde ich es jedenfalls bei meiner Tochter machen und ihr dann aus der Patsche helfen.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ja ne du verstehst das nicht.
Hmm...Wie soll ichs erklären?
Naja egal. Zahl ich halt 100€ 

Dann kann ich im Monat 10GB ziehen, obwohls scheiße ist.
Mann VERDAMMT!


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Naja, wenn du soviel Taschengeld bekommst...
Viel Spass dann beim saugen.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

haste icq oder sowas?
Dann kannste mit mir reden, OK?

Meine ICQ nummer ist: [......]

Bitte add mich
_
ICQ-Nummer zum Schutz des Users entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nö, kein ICQ interesse. Alles wichtige ist gesagt.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bitte, oder Skype irgendwas. Du musst mir helfen!
Ich komm nie mehr raus sonst!


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, oder Skype irgendwas. Du musst mir helfen!
> Ich komm nie mehr raus sonst!


Da können dir nur noch deine Eltern raushelfen.
Glaube mir, wenn erst die Post von Inkasso oder Gericht im Briefkasten liegt, dann kennt deine Erklärungsnot keine Grenzen mehr.

Beichte lieber jetzt.

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst mir helfen!
> Ich komm nie mehr raus sonst!


Sorry, ich kann dir nicht helfen, da alleine deine Eltern dich rechtlich vertreten können. Alles was ich machen würde, wäre nicht von belang, da ich nicht dein Erziehungsberechtigter bin.
Wenn ich dürfte, würde ich dir gerne helfen wollen, aber so nützt es nichts.
Es sei denn, deine Eltern geben dich zur Adoption frei


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Da kommt doch keine Post, oder?
Das wird jetzt von meinem GiroKonto abgebucht.
Warum sollte dann noch Post kommen?

PS: Mein Vater ist bis Mittwoch im Urlaub.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Was kann außerdem mein Vater bzw. Mutter machen?


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei denn, deine Eltern geben dich zur Adoption frei


Genau das scheint er ja zu befürchten, für den Fall das die Sache rauskommt...:scherzkeks: 

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Eltern können  Zustimmung zu einem Vertrag verweigern, wenn dazu die Erlaubniss eines Erziehungsberechtigten nötig ist.

Siehe Jugendschutzgesetz


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das scheint er ja zu befürchten, für den Fall das die Sache rauskommt...:scherzkeks:
> 
> MfG
> L.



Naja vielleicht ist er dann tatsächlich besser bei mir aufgehoben  ich wollte immer schon auch einen Sohn haben und in dem Alter hätte ich dann die 3 Monatskoliken und das Windelnwechseln umgangen


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke sehr, wo kann ich das Jugendschutzgesetz und §7 sehen?
Dann sag ich es meiner Mutter.
Was muss die dann machen? Die hat keine Ahnung von dem Zeug.

Ich hoffe es klappt./

Danke.


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann außerdem mein Vater bzw. Mutter machen?



Die könnten den Vertrag für nichtig erklären, in dem sie die Zustimmung verweigern. Da greift der sogenannte "Taschengeld-Paragraph" des Bürgerlichen-Gesetzbuches.

Außerdem können sich deine Eltern hier erstmal schlau lesen und feststellen, das die Situation doch nicht sooo schlimm und aussichtslos ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Danke sehr, wo kann ich das Jugendschutzgesetz sehen?



Sorry, BGB meinte ich auch.. bin etwas durcheinander.

Siehe §110 BGB
http://www.ratgeberrecht.de/index/is03890.html
und
http://www.ratgeberrecht.de/normen/BGB/norm/P110.html
oder 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taschengeldparagraf


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke. Kannst du mir vielleicht noch eine Anleitung für meine Mutter geben?
Also, wo sie anrufen muss und so. Aber irgendwie hab ich doch rechtswidrig gehandelt, als ich den Button (Ich bin volljährig) angeklickt habe.
Muss ich da Strafgeld zahlen?

Bitte gebt mir eine Komplettanleitung(Telefonnummern, ...)
Vielen Dank noch an euch 2 für eure freundliche Hilfe, ihr habt was gut bei mir 

Nochmal...Danke


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Kannst du mir vielleicht noch eine Anleitung für meine Mutter geben?
> Also, wo sie anrufen muss und so. Aber irgendwie hab ich doch rechtswidrig gehandelt, als ich den Button (Ich bin volljährig) angeklickt habe.
> Muss ich da Strafgeld zahlen?
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber eine solche Anleitung kannst Du hier nicht bekommen, weil das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre.
Gehe zu einer Verbraucherberatung oder zu einem Rechtsanwalt, wenn Du mit den Informationen hier nicht in der Lage bist Deine Lage einzuschätzen und Deine Rechte zu wahren.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Könnt ihr mir dann wenigstens sagen, wo sich meine mutter hinwenden muss?
Also Telefonnummer. Ist ja keine Beratung.

Nur die Nummer. Danke.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also ICH wende mich immer an den, der Geld von mir haben möchte. Nur mit dem kann ich das klären. Was nützt es, wenn ich mit meiner Oma rumdiskutiere, wenn der Gemüsehändler Geld von mir haben möchte??
Telefonnummern kann man übrigens z.B. via Telefonbuch.de oder der Auskunft in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ja, Problem ist nur, dass die Telefonnummer von Alphaload 49ct in der Minute kostet. Meine Frage wär dann, ob der Vertrag durch eltern 100% gekündigt werden kann?
Kann jemand mal den Gesetzesabschnitt zitieren?
Ich hoffe echt, dass es klappt, bevor mein Vater ausm Urlaub kommt.

Wisst ihr meine Eltern sind geschieden, und meine Mutter is eh cooler drauf.


----------



## Fifty (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Problem ist nur, dass die Telefonnummer von Alphaload 49ct in der Minute kostet. Meine Frage wär dann, ob der Vertrag durch eltern 100% gekündigt werden kann?
> Kann jemand mal den Gesetzesabschnitt zitieren?
> Ich hoffe echt, dass es klappt, bevor mein Vater ausm Urlaub kommt.
> 
> Wisst ihr meine Eltern sind geschieden, und meine Mutter is eh cooler drauf.


:roll: 
Deine Mama soll mal hier lesen. Steht hier geschrieben.[.......]

keine panik
karin

_Passage wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Smith64FX (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe aber die Kontonummer angegeben, soll ich es sperren lassen?
(Falls es nicht schon zu spät ist)


----------



## Wembley (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber die Kontonummer angegeben, soll ich es sperren lassen?
> (Falls es nicht schon zu spät ist)


Mein Gott, das wird dir im Endeffekt sicher nicht weiterhelfen. Es geht doch um ganz was anderes: Anbieter sagt: "Du hast Vertrag". Du siehst es eben nicht so. Daher sollte man darüber informiert sein, unter welchen Bedingungen überhaupt Verträge bzw. Abos im Internet abgeschlossen werden können oder eben nicht bzw. unter welchen Voraussetzungen Verträge unwirksam sind oder angefochten werden können uvm. Da gibt es eine hervorragende Informationsquelle in diesem Forum:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Diesen Link deiner Mutter zeigen und diesen gemeinsam durchlesen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Fifty (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
> 
> Diesen Link deiner Mutter zeigen und diesen gemeinsam durchlesen.
> 
> ...



Genau, Mama soll lesen und du sparen....:-p 

LG
Karin


----------



## Siggi (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Besser nicht.
> Ich geh daheim "illegal" ins Internet. Mein Vater darf das ja nich spitz bekommen. Was soll ich machen? [...] eh!
> 
> Ich brauch Hilfe!!!
> ...




Du wirst nicht drum herumkommen, es Deinen Eltern zu erklären. Das ist dann aber wohl der einzigste Ärger, der zu erwarten ist.

Auf jeden Fall sind Geschäfte dieser Größenordnung bei einem 15 jährigen von den Eltern abhängig.

Wenn mein Sohn, 9 Jahre alt, zum Beispiel los geht und sich für 40 Teuro etwas kauft kann ich das rückgängig machen. So können Deine Eltern auch hier etwas unternehmen. Ganz einfach. Vieleicht weiß Dein Vater darüber bescheid. Die meisten Eltern kennen das.

Ich denke mal, wenn Dein Vater oder Deine Mutter weiß, worum es geht und ein entsprechendes Schreiben aufsetzt mit der Erklärung, das Du minderjährig bist wird es keine weitere Forderung geben.

Und wenn doch: Im letzten Gang entscheidet dann ein Richter.

Aber bedenke: Wenn Geld erst einmal geflossen ist, ist der Rückweg schwer.


----------



## Nasreddin (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Siggi schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst nicht drum herumkommen, es Deinen Eltern zu erklären. Das ist dann aber wohl der einzigste Ärger, der zu erwarten ist.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall sind Geschäfte dieser Größenordnung bei einem 15 jährigen von den Eltern abhängig.
> 
> ...


Der Paragraph 110 BGB ist hier wenig aussagekräftig, es geht vielmehr um die laufende Rechtsprechung die den Paragraphen mit Leben gefüllt hat.

D.h. Beschränkt Geschäftsfähige also normalerweise alls zwischen 7 (??) und 18 dürfen Geld, dass sie zur freien Verwendung erhalten haben (Taschengeld, Geldgeschenke etc.) beliebig aussgeben. Soweit der Paragraph selbst, die lfd. Rechtsprechung hat dies nun eingeschränkt:
 Ausgeben darfst du max. 130 EUR auf einmal 
 und du darfst keine Geschäfte mit Folgezahlung, also Abos, Webspacemiete, Internet oder auch Usenet Zugänge ohne Zustimmung der Eltern abschließen. Diese Geschäfte sind solange "schwebend Unwirksam" das ist der Fachausdruck, bis deine Eltern zugestimmt haben, wenn sie dies nicht tun, sind die Geschäfte unwirksam.
Kannst du in jedem *kommentierten* BGB nachlesen

Bei nicht geschäftsfähigen Kindern also unter 7 (??) ist es sogar so, dass die überhaupt keine Rechtsgeschäfte ausüben dürfen, die einen Nachteil für sie bringen und Geld ausgeben ist ein Nachteil, d.h. die kleine Anna (7 Jahre) läuft ihren Eltern voraus, geht zum Eisstand kauft sich eine Waffel und futtert die auf. Die Eltern kommen dazu und sagen das hat sie jetzt aber nicht gedurft. Nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes muss der liebe Eisverkäufer jetzt das Geld sogar wieder rausrücken, da nie ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Kann man auch im kommentierten BGB nachlesen.


----------



## raphigcw (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

HI

Ich bin auch geschädigt und minderjährig

ich hab heut meine E-mails gelesen und Buff ) ausm urlaub zurüch 95€ für alphaload, hab leider die 4 tage vor dem ende der testphase übersehen! :wall: 

dann heut morgen da hin geschrieben und dann nochmal in neiner tobenden Verzweiflung / Wut geschrieben dass ich minderjährig bin :wall: 
und somit der vertrag nichtig ist. Hab nicht wirklich das porblem dass ich nicht mit meiner mutter darüber reden will nur sie ist noch weg und das geld ist schon abgebucht werd die buchung erstmal nicht stoppen dafür bleiben mir noch 5 wochen oder so?
meine frage ist ob ich dafür ne anzeige bekommen kann dass ich die AGB trotz:


> 3.2. Minderjährigen (unter 18 Jahren) ist eine Anmeldung bei alphaload.de ausdrücklich untersagt. Der Kunde versichert und bestätigt bei seiner Anmeldung, mindestens 18 Jahre alt zu sein.


akzeptiert hab

könnt ihr mir dass beantworten oder wär das unerlaubte rechtsberatung?


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

womit wir antworten können ist:

Lies mal im folgenden Link die zweite Nachricht und die darin enthaltene Verlinkung :

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Dann musst du nur noch selbst entscheiden, wes für dich zutreffend ist oder sein könnte.


----------



## Bestius (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute,

obwohl ich schon ziemlich lange diesen Thread verfolge, habe ich das mehrmals
erwähnte Inkasso-Schreiben (177,61 €) erst vor kurzem erhalten. Kann mir  jemand vielleicht den nächsten Schritt der Inkasso-Firma verraten? Weiß jemand
vielleicht schon konkret, was die Firma als nächstes macht? Haben die sich schon bei jemandem nach diesem Schreiben gemeldet? 
Das wäre eine Hilfe für mich und wir sollten uns in diesem Fall gegeneinander helfen, zusammen halten,oder? 

Schöne Grüße
Bestius


----------



## Smith64FX (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Bestius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> obwohl ich schon ziemlich lange diesen Thread verfolge, habe ich das mehrmals
> erwähnte Inkasso-Schreiben (177,61 €) erst vor kurzem erhalten. Kann mir  jemand vielleicht den nächsten Schritt der Inkasso-Firma verraten? Weiß jemand
> ...



Was genau ist denn dieses Inkasso?
Zusammenhalten, da hast Recht. [........] Also wenn man nochmal so was macht dann [.......]
Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Die haben einen Knopf zum kündigen, und hab mich ja schon mal angemeldet und vergessen abzumelden, da haben die trotzdem nicht automatisch verlängert! Echt korrekt!!

 :dafuer: [........] :dafuer:

(Geht jetz aber nicht in die Schublade Schleichwerbung ^^)

[.........]

_Werbung für anderen Dienst und Aufrufe entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nasreddin (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich hab Ihnen auf das erste Schreiben mitgeteilt, dass ich nach meiner Auffassung fristgerecht gekündigt habe, binnen 4 Std. hatte ich eine E-Mail in der ich aufgefordert wurde Beweise vorzulegen, also hab ich schön geantwortet und eine Kopie meiner damaligen Kündigung via Kontakformular angehängt, seither Schweigen im Walde!


----------



## Smith64FX (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				raphigcw schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Ich bin auch geschädigt und minderjährig
> 
> ...



Bin auch minderjährig, [..........] Mutter schreiben, [.......]
Ich schick es vermutlich heut noch los.
[........]
Auf meine selbstgeschriebene Nachricht haben dir nur 2007 gekündigt.

Habt ihr eventuell einen Rechtsanwalt?

_Passagen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Verstöße gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ein Erfahrungsbericht mit Abos bei Minderjährigen findet sich bei Heise.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## marde (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Bestius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> obwohl ich schon ziemlich lange diesen Thread verfolge, habe ich das mehrmals
> erwähnte Inkasso-Schreiben (177,61 €) erst vor kurzem erhalten. Kann mir  jemand vielleicht den nächsten Schritt der Inkasso-Firma verraten? Weiß jemand
> ...




Würde mich auch interessieren was passiert. Habe die 177 auch bekommen aber seither nicht darauf reagiert (ausgen. Polizei). Habe weder bezahlt noch was geschrieben. Termin zur Begleichung war der 25.05.06. Vielleicht habens die nur probiert?
Grüsse
M.


----------



## Siggi (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Habe die 177 auch bekommen ..
> M.



Oh, von mir wollten sie 177 Teuro haben. Schön, wenn Du es bekommen hast 

Im Ernst, bei mir haben sie sich nicht wieder gemeldet. Aber erst mal abwarten.

Würde mich aber auch interessieren: Hat schon jemand irgend etwas nach dem Inkassoschreiben bekommen?


----------



## raphigcw (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

ja würd mich auch interresieren!

Es könnt natürlich sein das man nen Eintrag bei der Schufa bekommt wegen nicht bezahlter Rechnung oder?


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Es könnt natürlich sein das man nen Eintrag bei der Schufa bekommt wegen nicht bezahlter Rechnung oder?



Lesen hilft: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997


----------



## marde (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

.... Habe die 177 auch bekommen ......

Sorry, meine Aussage war nicht ganz korrekt!!

Habe das Inkassoschreiben mit der Forderung über 177 bekommen - nicht das Geld.

Gruss
M.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

@marde,

das wurde schon so verstanden, aber einige können nicht umhin, auf solch eine Kurzinfo dann mit ironie zu antworten 

Siehe den nächsten Satz, im Ernst,....


----------



## Siggi (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Sorry, aber manchmal bin ich ein kleiner Schelm 

Aber bislang sieht es ja gut aus. Scheint ja noch kein weiterer Schritt eingeleitet worden zu sein. Aber ich bin noch skeptisch.


----------



## terrymacher (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				raphigcw schrieb:
			
		

> ja würd mich auch interresieren!
> 
> Es könnt natürlich sein das man nen Eintrag bei der Schufa bekommt wegen nicht bezahlter Rechnung oder?



Ich habe schon einmal einen schufaeintrag gehabt, wegen einer 50Euro Rechnung. Danach habe ich nicht mal mehr einen Handyvertrag bekommen. Darf denn jeder in die Schufa eintragen? diese proinkasso doch bestimmt nicht? werden die nicht stutzig, wenn da hunderte leute neu eingetragen werden. alle von der gleichen firma?

terry


----------



## Hellraiser2607 (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hatte mich dort auch angemeldet und die kündigung rechtzeitig abgeschickt.habe auch eine bestätigung per email erhalten das es gekündigt worden ist.die wollen jetzt von mir um die 180€ haben.[] :wall:

*[Virenscanner: Satz entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Hellraiser2607 schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch eine bestätigung per email erhalten das es gekündigt worden ist.


...aber zu welchem Termin?


----------



## wunderschlegl (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				wunderschlegl schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es wie vielen von euch. Ich hab mich angemeldet, etwas gesucht und nichts gefunden. Am Tag drauf nen Brief per Einschreiben an die in den AGB genannte Adresse geschickt und gekündigt. 2 Tage später kam dann die Bestätigung per Mail in der auch stand, dass ich innerhalb der Testphase gekündigt habe und keine Beträge abgebucht werden. Jetzt warte ich mal die zwei Wochen ab. Buchen die wirklich nichts ab, fällt mir ein Stein von Herzen. Falls doch ist ja klar was dann passiert ...




also es ist jetzt eine woche her, dass die zwei wochen testphase rum sind. mir wurde wirklich nichts abgebucht. ich denke da bin ich einer der wenigen die nochmal glück gehabt haben ...


----------



## neuhier (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute auch Post von PROINKASSO bekommen und soll 177,61 € zahlen.
Habe aber bis heute weder von der Firma Alphaload etwas gehört, noch etwas heruntergeladen.
Habe mich selbstverständlich auch NICHT angemeldet und auch bis zum heutigen Tag keine Mahnung erhalten.
Bin schon etwas überrascht gewesen heute!!! Was nun?? Muß Alphaload mir nachweisen, das ich mich angemeldet habe? Wie kann ich beweisen, das ich NICHTS mit dieser Firma zu tun habe??


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				neuhier schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich beweisen, das ich NICHTS mit dieser Firma zu tun habe??


Wozu und warum?  Wer Geld von mir haben will, muß  beweisen wofür, das ist deutsches Recht.

cp


----------



## Nasreddin (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Naja wenn ich mein eigenes ProInkasso Schreiben anschaue, wirst du da vermutlich IP-Logs und ähnliches finden, dazu wird man dir vermutlich das Datum deiner "Anmeldung" mitteilen. 
Schau also erstmal nach ob jemand zu dem Zeitpunkt an deinem Rechner gewesen sein kann oder ob es ein reiner Schuß ins Blaue war. Es gibt in einem anderen Board nämlich den Bericht, dass bei einer Anmeldung mit falschen Daten die IP zurückverfolgt worden sei. Wie das mit dem Datenschutzrecht in Deutschland funktioniert haben soll entzieht sich zwar meiner Kenntnis, aber da man es offensichtlich auf jede erdenkliche Weise versucht, gilt in meinen Augen SICHER ist SICHER!
Ansonsten das Ansinnen vehement zurückweisen und es gilt was Captain Picard gesagt hat, Beweise verlangen.


----------



## neuhier (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> neuhier schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst, ich soll die Mahnung ignorieren??


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				neuhier schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst, ich soll die Mahnung ignorieren??


 Die Schlüsse mußt du schon selbst ziehen,   sonst wäre es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.

cp


----------



## greatzickezacke (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie ich eben beim Googeln gelesen habe, ist die Proinkasso aus dem Bundesverband geflogen.

Hier nachzulesen:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73093-unregelmaessigkeiten-probinoinkasso-fliegt-aus-bundesverband.html


Was das für unseren Fall speziell bedeutet, muss ich mit unserem befreundeten RA nochmal durchsprechen.
Jedenfalls hat die Proinkasso nach dem Schreiben unseres RA an sie mit einer Standardmail geantwortet. Gleiche Mail haben auch schon Leute bekommen, die auf die Masche von Probino reingefallen sind. Unter anderem wird darin mit Hausdurchsuchung, Einschaltung der StA, Rückverfolgung der IP usw. gedroht und eine eidesstattliche Versicherung verlangt, dass man sich bei Alphaload nicht angemeldet hätte.
Wie gesagt, mal sehen, was der RA dazu sagt.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				greatzickezacke schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich eben beim Googeln gelesen habe, ist die Proinkasso aus dem Bundesverband geflogen.
> (...)
> Was das für unseren Fall speziell bedeutet, muss ich mit unserem befreundeten RA nochmal durchsprechen.


Ja und?

Der Inkassoverband ist weder für Inkassoerlaubnisse noch sonst berufsrechtlich zuständig - ich sehe keine Folgen für deren Inkassomandate.

Wir sind hier nicht bei der Fifa ...


----------



## greatzickezacke (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?
> 
> Der Inkassoverband ist weder für Inkassoerlaubnisse noch sonst berufsrechtlich zuständig - ich sehe keine Folgen für deren Inkassomandate.


Und das habe ich nun genau wo behauptet? Ich schrieb lediglich, dass ich diesen Aspekt mit unserem RA besprechen werde. 
Die Folgen für die Inkassomandate werden spätestens dann ersichtlich, wenn gegen evtl. Mahnbescheide Widerspruch eingelegt wird und ins streitige Verfahren übergehen.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				greatzickezacke schrieb:
			
		

> Die Folgen für die Inkassomandate werden spätestens dann ersichtlich, wenn gegen evtl. Mahnbescheide Widerspruch eingelegt wird und ins streitige Verfahren übergehen.


Das verstehe ich (immer noch) nicht. Was hat das mit der Mitgliedschaft im Verband zu tun?


----------



## greatzickezacke (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> greatzickezacke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dass die Proinkasso trotz Rausschmiss weiterhin tätig sein darf, habe ich ja nicht bestritten, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch:

"*Was das für unseren Fall speziell bedeutet*, muss ich mit unserem befreundeten RA nochmal durchsprechen."


M. E. wird im Falle eines streitigen Verfahrens das Gericht aus der Tatsache des Ausschlusses seine Schlüsse ziehen, spätestens, wenn diese von der Beklagtenseite ins Feld geführt wird. Relevant dürfte für das Gericht in dem Fall der Grund des Ausschlusses sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				greatzickezacke schrieb:
			
		

> M. E. wird im Falle eines streitigen Verfahrens das Gericht aus der Tatsache des Ausschlusses seine Schlüsse ziehen, spätestens, wenn diese von der Beklagtenseite ins Feld geführt wird. Relevant dürfte für das Gericht in dem Fall der Grund des Ausschlusses sein.


Möglicherweise im Zusammenhang mit dem Auftraggeber, der auch vom Verband genannt wurde. Alphaload (um die es hier geht) ist das ja nicht.
Ob deshalb alle Mandanten des Inkassobüros mit den behaupteten Forderungen vor Gericht zweifelhaft werden (dürfen/können), halte ich aber für ziemlich wilde Spekulation.
Aber versuch's ruhig ...


----------



## greatzickezacke (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Möglicherweise im Zusammenhang mit dem Auftraggeber, der auch vom Verband genannt wurde. Alphaload (um die es hier geht) ist das ja nicht.
> Ob deshalb alle Mandanten des Inkassobüros mit den behaupteten Forderungen vor Gericht zweifelhaft werden (dürfen/können), halte ich aber für ziemlich wilde Spekulation.
> Aber versuch's ruhig ...





Fakt ist, dass von Proinkasso turnusmäßig an die Schuldner der verschiedenen Mandantschaft der gleiche Schrieb versendet wird. Man beachte das 3. Posting auf dieser Seite:

*[...]*

Hier ging es um das Unternehmen Probino, für das Proinkasso tätig war/ist. Wir haben gestern eine Mail mit exakt gleichem Laut für die Alphaloadsache bekommen. Aufgrund der wiederholten *[...]* Einforderungen wurde Proinkasso ausgeschlossen. Für das Gericht dürfte im Falle eines Verfahrens in Sachen Alphaload interessant sein, dass genau die gleiche *[...]* für die der Auschluss erfolgte, weiterhin abgezogen wird.

Wie gesagt, das ist zunächst erstmal meine Einschätzung der Sachlage. Näheres werde ich vom RA erfahren.

*[Unzulässige URL gelöscht. Weiterhin wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				greatzickezacke schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, dass von Proinkasso turnusmäßig an die Schuldner der verschiedenen Mandantschaft der gleiche Schrieb versendet wird.
> (...)
> Wir haben gestern eine Mail mit exakt gleichem Laut für die Alphaloadsache bekommen. Aufgrund der wiederholten *[...]* Einforderungen wurde Proinkasso ausgeschlossen. Für das Gericht dürfte im Falle eines Verfahrens in Sachen Alphaload interessant sein, dass genau die gleiche *[...]* für die der Auschluss erfolgte, weiterhin abgezogen wird.


Laut Netzwelt erfolgte der Ausschluss: "_Der Ausschluss fand statt, da die Proinkasso GmbH ihren Prüfpflichten hinsichtlich der Legitimation der übernommenen Forderungen ihres Mandanten nur ungenügend nachkam._"

Das ist als solches schon mal ein interessanter Grund, da eine solche Prüfpflicht rechtlich gar nicht besteht.

Würden wir sonst Gerichte brauchen?

Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich finde die Vorgehensweise auch nicht ok - aber man muss differenzieren, was womit wie etwas zu tun hat.


----------



## SEP (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Kommt ihr zwei mal zum Thema zurück?

Sonst wird hieraus ein eigener Thread. _ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe gesagt, was ich sagen wollte.

EOextraT


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Gelb, wegen Maulens...


----------



## terrymacher (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> neuhier schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich musste damals selber beweisen, das ich die Rechnung über 50Euro schon lange bazahlt hatte. Dieser Schufaeintrag war absolut falsch. Trotzdem habe ich keinen Handyvertrag mehr bekommen. Das ganze hat fast 6 Monate gedauert. Recht hin Recht her. Recht haben ist das eine, es zu bekommen kann dauern. Man sollte dieser Inkassofirma verbieten sowas zu machen. Aber scheinbar kommen die damit ja immer durch. 
Wenn die Rechnung berechtigt ist (muss ja jeder selber wissen) würde ich zahlen. Wenn man sich selber nicht angemeldet hat und die die Daten haben, muss ja jemand die Daten dort eingegeben haben. Das wäre ja auf jeden Fall Betrug. Und damit sollte man aus dem Schneider sein. Und mit einer Betrugsanzeige in der Hinterhand sowieso.

Terry


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Herrschaften ihr "Geschäftsmodell"  schufamäßig überprüfen lassen wollen. 
Das könnte ins Auge gehen...


cp


----------



## Opel GSI MAUS (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi
nun verfolge ich das Thema schon eine ganze Zeit lang und wollte auch mal meine erfahrung Preis geben...
im grossen und ganzen wars bei mir das selbe :angemeldet, und in der testphase festgestellt das sowas nix für mich ist...also per email vorab gekündigt und Post abgeschickt....dann nach dem testzeitraum die rechnung...sofort gemailt das ich per email sowie postalisch gekündigt habe....standartantworten.....dann die mahnung.....wieder eine hin und her diskussion per email....dann der Inkassodienst mit seinen 177 euro....dort auch gesagt das ich gekündigt habe.....dann bei Alphaload angerufen...EIN WITZ : man sagte mir ZITAT: " Bei Hunderten posteingängen pro tag komme es schonmal vor das der ein oder andere Brief verschwindet" da ich mir keinen negativen schufaeintrag leisten kann haben wir uns dann geeinigt das ich die gebühren an alphaload zahlen soll , aber die gebühren vom inkassodienst würden sie mir schenken, sowie das verfahren einstellen.
jetzt muss ich den zugang halt ein jahr nutzen , werde nächstes mal aber per einschreiben mit rückschein kündigen...wer weiss wieviel post bei denen so verschwindet
Leider ist aber nicht nur Alphaload so gerissen: vor genau einem jahr  hatte ich es mal bei firstload probiert, dort auch gleich per email in der testphase wieder gekündigt.....und diese woche wollten die von meinem konto abbuchen , sowie heute hatte ich eine mahnung von denen ....gott sei dank hatte ich die kündigung noch auf dem rechner gespeichert....mal gespannt wie das bei denen jetzt wieder ausgeht
Fazit: am besten testet man sowas gar nicht mehr, wenn man nur ärger mit den kündigungen hat
Gruss
Opel GSI Maus


----------



## Smith64FX (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo liebe Helferlein 
Mann, hab jetzt auch 177Euro Inkassodings bekommen.
Meine Mutter hat auch einen Brief geschrieben, dass ich minderjährig bin und so weiter. Und auf Emails wird erst gar nicht reagiert.

Der Vertrag ist doch ungültig!?!?
Keiner meiner Eltern hatte zugestimmt. [ edit] 

Soll mein Vater da jetzt bei Inkasso oder bei Alphaload anrufen?
Oder soll das etwa vor Gericht gehen?

Bitte helft mir, egal auch via PN!
Danke...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## PremKavi (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Echte Hilfe kannst Du in einem Board einfach deshalb nicht erwarten, weil jegliche Rechtberatung nicht erlaubt ist. Aber Du kannst dich an eine Verbraucherzentrale oder an einen Anwalt wenden. Sollten deine Eltern nicht genügend verdienen, um sich einen Prozess leisten zu können, können sie Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen. Kostenlose Auskunft dazu kann auch ein Rechtspfleger am zuständigen Amtsgericht erteilen.

Gegen Dich selbst kann das Inkassobüro vermutlich nicht vorgehen, da ein Vertrag mit Dir garnicht zustande kommen konnte. Taschengeld-Paragraph. Gegen Deine Eltern können sie nur aus Verletzung der Aufsichtsplicht vorgehen, was vermutlich auch nicht zu einem Vertrag, sondern wenn, dann eher zu einer Schadenersatz-Forderung führen könnte. Aber ich halte eine Verletzung der Aufsichtsplicht für weitgehend ausgeschlossen, denn dann dürften Eltern Kinder ganz generell nicht unbeaufsichtigt ins Internet lassen.

Je nachdem, wie das Ganze gelaufen ist, kann auch eine Strafanzeige sowohl gegen alphaload als auch gegen das Inkassobüro Sinn machen.
Auch hierzu erteilen Dir Verbraucherzentralen oder Anwälte verbindlichen Rat.


Inwieweit auch das Jugendschutz Gesetz hier hereinspielt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn im Usenet gibt es auch Terabytes an nicht jugendfreien Pornos. Ob sich ein Provider strafbar macht, wenn er einem Jugendlichen Zugang zu den Erotic-Binaries des Usenet verschafft, ist vermutlich noch nie von einem Gericht geprüft worden. Vielleicht wäre auch diesbezüglich eine Strafanzeige zu erwägen.

Ich halte das Usenet für eine feine Sache, aber bei Providern wie Alphaload, (...), firstload und easyload geht mir die Hutschnur hoch. Seriöse Provider lassen es erst garnicht soweit kommen. Usebin und Aeton prüfen sogar telefonisch einen beantragten Vertrag.

Im Zuge meiner Recherchen für meinen Usenet-Guide hatte ich auch einen Testaccount bei alphaload. Leichtsinnigerweise hatte auch ich nicht die AGB gelesen und per E-Mail gekündigt. Obwohl der Erhalt meinen Kündigung sogar bestätigt wurde, kam nach 2 Wochen eine Rechnung und der Hinweis auf § 3 der AGB. Die kurz darauf erfolgte Abbuchung ließ ich stornieren, was zu einem Brief durch das ominöse Inkassobüro führte. Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch keine 2 GB heruntergeladen. Das Angebot von Alphaload ist so miserabel, dass ich bereits nach einem Tag die Nase voll hatte. Ich warte mal ab, was weiter geschieht. Sollte es zu einem Mahnbescheid kommen, werde ich dagegen Widerspruch einlegen. Außerdem würde ich in diesem Fall die AGB von Alphaload anfechten und wohl auch einen Strafantrag  stellen. Auf meiner Webseite berichte ich auch aktuell über den Fortgang dieses Verfahrens.

Ich kann mir übrigens nicht vorstellen, dass bereits die Abgabe einer Forderung an ein Inkassobüro zu einem berechtigten Schufa-Eintrag führen kann. Soweit mir bekannt ist, können in die Schufa nur rechtskräftige Eintragungen aufgenommen werden. Gegen die Schufa besteht sowohl ein Auskunftrecht über eventuelle Einträge als auch das Recht, falsche Einträge löschen zu lassen. Näheres hierzu auf der Webseite der Schufa https://www.meineschufa.de/ 


Mein Rat an Dich wie auch an alle anderen alphaload Geschädigten. Lasst euch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, sondern werdet selbst aktiv:
Verbraucherzentrale, Anwalt, eventuell mit Prozesskostenhilfe, vielleicht auch Strafanzeige, je nachdem, wozu diese Stellen raten.
Das gilt auch für die 3 anderen Provider (die eigentlich alle 4 keine Provider sind, sondern Reseller für andere echte Provider), die mit ähnlichen Maschen versuchen, Unbedarfte zu ködern...), firstload und easyload.

Gute Provider haben das nicht nötig.

Die meisten Abschlüsse, die über meine Webseite zustande kommen, macht ein Provider, bei dem der Testaccount automatisch nach 3 Tagen endet. Der ist eben so gut, dass die Leute anschliessend von sich aus dort einen Vertrag abschliessen, den sie auch monatlich wieder kündigen können.

Das Usenet besteht glücklicherweise nicht nur aus alphaload & Co. sowie Webseiten, die für diese 4 Provider werben, nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil gerade diese 4 Reseller []

Das Usenet ist ja viel älter als das WWW und wird wohl auch diese speziellen Provider überleben.

Übrigens ist das Usenet keine Grauzone oder gar illegal, aber auch kein rechtsfreier Raum. Mit dem Download bestimmter Dateien macht man sich auch im Usenet strafbar.

*[Virenscanner: Aussage entfernt, da vom Betreiber nicht beweisbar]*


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> Echte Hilfe kannst Du in einem Board einfach deshalb nicht erwarten, weil jegliche Rechtberatung nicht erlaubt ist.


Alles was du schreibst, ist als Grundsatzpostings im Rechtsforum bereits ausführlichst erklärt und beschrieben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=37

Was nicht möglich ist, ist auf individuelle Fragen  einzugehen, was auch leichtfertig  wäre, da die  Probleme der Fragesteller 
in aller Regel nicht ausreichend beschrieben sind, um konkrete Ratschläge zu erteilen.

auch der Ratschlag  VZetten oder Anwälte aufzusuchen, wird hier ständig im Forum gegeben z.B:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

das Forum existiert nicht erst seit den Zeiten der Aboabzocke: Die Dialerzeiten waren erheblich härter. 

cp


----------



## PremKavi (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand, der konkret Hilfe sucht, die Grundsatzpostings des Forums durchsucht. Bezeichnenderweise ist nach "usenet" der Suchbegriff "alpaload kündigen" der zweithäufigste Suchbegriff, mit dem meine Webseite per Google  gefunden wird. Inzwischen kommt als dritthäufigster Suchbegriff "(...) kündigen" dazu.

Die Leute suchen nun mal zunächst im WWW nach Rat, ohne sich deswegen durch Hunderte Forenbeitäge wühlen zu wollen. Okay, jetzt gibt es durch Deine antwort auch mal Links zu diesen Beitägen.


----------



## technofreak (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

falls Bedarf nach Diskussion besteht,  wo Grundsatzbeiträge stehen sollten, kann das gerne abgetrennt werden.

tf


----------



## PremKavi (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Eben habe ich mit Interesse die neuen AGB von Alphaload gelesen. Inzwischen lassen die AGB auch eine postalische Kündigung direkt an den Anbieter zu. Eine Kündigung per E-Mail ist nach wie vor nicht vorgesehen.

Zitat: "Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Tage vor Ablauf des Testzeitraumes bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels. Die Kündigung ist an den Anbieter zu richten oder an:

mainpean GmbH, Kündigung Alphaload, Scharnweberstraße 69, 12587 Berlin"

Nun ist auch ein Widerrufsrecht eingeräumt. Der Widerruf kann sogar per E-Mail erfolgen. Jedoch erlischt das Widerrufsrecht im selben Moment, in dem von dem Testaccount in irgend einer Weise Gebrauch gemacht wurde.

Das ist besonders verklausuliert geschrieben. Zitat:

"Widerrufsrecht
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief, E-Mail, Fax) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist schriftlich an den Anbieter zu richten oder an:

mainpean GmbH, Widerruf Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin

Widerrufsfolgen
Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten.
Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn wir mit der Ausführung der Leistung mit der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat (z.B. durch Download oder tatsächliche Nutzung des Portals durch Verwendung der Zugangsdaten).

Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung"

und ein letztes Zitat:
"3.2. Minderjährigen (unter 18 Jahren) ist eine Anmeldung bei alphaload.de ausdrücklich untersagt. Der Kunde versichert und bestätigt bei seiner Anmeldung, mindestens 18 Jahre alt zu sein."

Zum Schluss eine interessante Meldung von tecchanel 
http://www.tecchannel.de/news/themen/business/442586/index.html
"Zudem müssen Kunden auf die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) hingewiesen werden - auch diese müssen nach höchstens zwei Mausklicks einsehbar sein. Vorgeschrieben ist ebenfalls, dass Kunden den AGB-Text herunterladen können."

Gerade letzteres wird bei fast allen IT-Unternehmen übersehen. Da das Abspeichern einer Webseite kein Beweis ist -der Code kann jederzeit verändert werden- und AGB, die lediglich als Webseite zur Verfügung stehen, ebenso einfach vom Betreiber beliebig verändert werden können, hat man überhaupt keinen Beweis für die zum Vertragsschluss gültigen AGB. Der könnte nur mit einem PDF erbracht werden, dass per Passwort gegen Veränderungen geschüzt ist.

Stellt sich ganz allgemein die Frage nach der Rechtsgültigkeit nur online einsehbarer AGB.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> ....kann auch eine Strafanzeige sowohl gegen alphaload als auch gegen das Inkassobüro Sinn machen.


Nach welchem Tatbestand bitte steht dir der Sinn?


----------



## PremKavi (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Möglicherweise stellt bereits die in der alten Fassung der AGB enthaltene Klausel, die eine Kündigung ausschließlich an eine Drittfirma zuließ, [.......]

Zum Zweiten weiß ich natürlich nicht, was im Einzelnen an Korrespondenz im Falle von Smith64FX zwischen alphaload und ihm, respektive seinen Eltern gelaufen ist. Aber das Beharren-Wollen auf einem nicht zulässigen Vertrag mit einem Minderjährigen kann weitere Strafvorschriften verletzen.

Eventuelle Drohungen mit negativen Schufa-Einträgen wären ebenso klar eine [.......].

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken vorsichtshalber entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## PremKavi (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

noch ein Nachtrag zur Schufa.
In Eurem Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997
geht Ihr zwar auf die Löschungspflicht von Auskunfteien bei fehlerhaften Einträgen ein, der Link zum Urteil funktioniert jedoch leider nicht mehr. Als Anregung für die Zukunft: Die wichtigsten Passagen eines Urteils im Wortlaut zitieren statt lediglich darauf zu verlinken.

_Link korrigiert, danke  für den Hinweis modinfo _


----------



## PremKavi (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Frage von Reducal:
"Nach welchem Tatbestand bitte steht dir der Sinn?"

Meine Antwort wurde teilweise wegen rechtlicher Bedenken vorsichtshalber entfernt.

Meine Antwort bezüglich eventueller Drohung wegen eine Schufa-Eintrags bezieht sich auf den Beitrag von Opel GSI MAUS.

Und der mittlere Absatz auf die Anfrage von Smith64FX.



Die gesamte Handhabung der Kündigungsbearbeitung durch alphaload legt den Verdacht der vorsätzlichen Täuschung nahe. § 263 StGB. Ich selbst habe es ja miterlebt.

Ich zitiere die komplette Korrespondenz mit alphaload nach Ende des Testzugangs:
Beginn Zitat:

Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Diskussionen. Ich habe sehr wohl eine E-Mail erhalten, mit der meine per E-Mail erfolgte Kündigung bestätigt wurde. Somit haben Sie meine Willenserklärung rechtzeitig erhalten und den Erhalt bestätigt.

Nach Ablauf Ihrer Kündigungsfrist eine Rechnung zu senden und auf meinen Einspruch hin auf die speziellen Formvorschriften Ihrer AGB zu verweisen, legt den Verdacht des vorsätzlichen Betruges nahe.

Außerdem sind auch AGB durch die Gerichte überprüfbar.

Wenn Sie sich in eine Reihe mit firstload stellen möchten, dann nur zu. Allerdings haben Sie einen deutschen Firmensitz und sind damit, im Gegensatz zu firstload, auch für deutsche Gerichte erreichbar.

Das ist mein letztes außergerichtliches Schreiben an Sie.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

.......


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Alphaload Support [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 4. Mai 2006 13:49
An: Lindemann
Betreff: Re: [Ticket#200605021.....] Re:Mahnung

Sehr geehrte/r ....

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir tragen jede Kündigung, die an die in den AGB genannte Adresse geschickt wurde noch am Tag Ihrer Ankunft in das System ein. Der entsprechende Kunde erhält dann automatisch eine Kündigungsbestätigung per Email.

Wenn Sie eine solche Kündigungsbestätigung nicht erhalten haben, haben wir keine Kündigung von Ihnen erhalten.

Wenn Sie tatsächlich eine Kündigung geschickt haben, nennen Sie uns bitte das Datum an dem Sie den Brief abgeschickt haben und alle Einzelheiten, die seine Identifizierung erleichtern könnten, damit wir nochmal im Archiv nachsehen können.

Wenn Sie einen Rückschein haben, scannen Sie diesen bitte ein oder schicken Sie ihn mit dem Benutzernamen versehen per FAX an 06332 904429

Herzliche Grüße, Ihr Alphaload Support-Team

......


...... <[email protected]> schrieb:

> Wie ich Ihnen bereits geschrieben habe, erwarte ich mit Interesse eine 
> Gerichtsverhandlung mit entsprechender Publizität. Das wird wohl 
> tausende andere darüber nachdenken lassen, ob sie sich auf einen 
> Usenet Provider mit derart unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken einlassen wollen.
> 
> Sie haben hiermit letzte Gelegenheit, meine rechtzeitig per E-Mail 
> erfolgte Kündigung anzuerkennen. Rechnen Sie mal, was schlechte 
> Publizität kosten kann.
> 
> ....

......,

Es ist richtig, dass ich erst jetzt Punkt 3 Ihrer AGB durchgelesen habe. 

Ich kann keinen Hinweis in Ihren AGB entdecken, dass eine Kündigung per E-Mail nicht zulässig sein soll. Zwar heißt es da:

Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Werktage vor Ablauf der Testphase bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels.

(Die Kündigung ist zu richten an: Mainpean GmbH, Kündigung Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin. Bitte vergessen Sie Ihren Namen, Ihre Kundennummer, Das Anmeldedatum und Ihre Emailadresse nicht.)

Aber es dürfte gerade einer IT Firma schwer fallen, Argumente gegen eine Kündigung per E-Mail zu finden. Insoweit dürfte auch Ihre AGB anfechtbar sein.

Im Übrigen ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass Sie rechtzeitig eine Kündigung per E-Mail erhalten und deren Empfang bestätigt haben. Dass Sie erst nach Ablauf der 14tägigen Frist darauf hinweisen, dass diese Kündigung gemäß Ihrer AGB postalisch hätte erfolgen müssen, ist mindestens anrüchig. Letztendlich spielt es keine Rolle, auf welchem Weg Sie eine Kündigung erhalten haben und wie Sie davon Kenntnis erhielten. Maßgebend ist alleine, dass Sie rechtzeitig davon Kenntnis erhielten.

Ich freue mich bereits auf einen Rechtsstreit mit Ihrer Firma, der sicher ein breites Publikum finden wird, denn ich werde mich auf jeden Fall auch an die einschlägigen Medien wenden.

Wenn Ihnen die geringe Aussicht auf einen einjährigen Vertrag schlechte Presse wert ist, dann nur zu.

Sollte ich einen Anwalt in dieser Angelegenheit beauftragen müssen, wird der sicher auch prüfen, ob Ihr Verhalten nicht bereits strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

.....



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Alphaload Support [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Sonntag, 23. April 2006 19:41
An: .....
Betreff: Re: [Ticket#200604221....] Ihre Rechnung

Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

auch nach umfangreicher Suche habe ich keinerlei Schriftverkehr von Ihnen gefunden, der auf eine Kündigung hinweist. Kündigungen per Email sind lt.
unseren AGBs Punkt 3 nicht zulässig.

Sie haben sich am 08.04.2006 auf der Seite  w*w.alphaload.de angemeldet und die AGBs bestätigt.
Inhalt dieser AGBs ist u.a. Punkt 3, der besagt, dass sie einen Vertrag abschließen, den Sie schriftlich auf dem Postweg wieder kündigen können. 
Wir weisen Sie darauf hin, dass Sie verpflichtet sind, AGBs zu lesen, bevor Sie Verträge abschließen. 
Somit möchte ich Sie bitten, uns Ihre Kündigung postalisch zukommen zu lassen.

Unsere AGBs finden Sie zum Nachlesen jederzeit auf unserer Website w*w.alphaload.de 




Herzliche Grüße, Ihr Alphaload Support-Team

.....

.... <[email protected]> schrieb:

> Das ist doch schon ein recht eigentümliches Verhalten. Sie haben 
> bereits wenige Tage nach dem Testzugang eine Kündigung per E-Mail 
> erhalten. Eine Kündigung ist eine empfangsbedürftige Willenserklärung. 
> Sie hatten damals den Empfang bestätigt und mitnichten darauf 
> aufmerksam gemacht, dass Sie zusätzlich eine Kündigung per Brief 
> erwarten. Ich werde Ihnen keine weitere Kündigung per Brief senden. 
> Eine E-Mail ist im heutigen Rechtsverkehr ebenso verbindlich.
> Sollten Sie anderer Meinung sein, bin ich bereits gespannt, wie die 
> Gerichte die Angelegenheit sehen. Sollten Sie weiterhin der Meinung 
> sein, dass der Testzugang per Brief gekündigt werden muss und Sie 
> diesbezügliche E-Mails nicht beachten müssen, ist sicher auch ein 
> warnender Hinweis in einschlägigen Foren wie auch in meinem noch im 
> Entstehen begriffenen Usenet-Guide angebracht.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> .....
> 
> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: Alphaload Support [mailto:[email protected]]
> Gesendet: Samstag, 22. April 2006 21:02
> An: .......
> Betreff: Re: [Ticket#200604221000....] Ihre Rechnung
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r ....,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Leider konnten wir bis heute keinen Posteingang einer schriftlichen 
> Kündigung von Ihnen verbuchen.
> 
> Um Ihren Vertrag zu kündigen (Innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Anmeldung 
> sofort, sofern nicht mehr als 2 GB Transfer verbraucht wurden oder 
> danach zum Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit), gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor:
> 
> Schicken Sie einen Brief per Post an die deutsche Partnerfirma unseres 
> Zahlungsdienstleistungspartners (PIN AG, Schweiz), die aus technischen 
> Gründen die Kündigungen in Berlin bearbeitet:
> 
> Mainpean GmbH
> Kündigung Alphaload
> Scharnweber Straße 69
> 12587 Berlin
> 
> Bitte geben Sie unbedingt folgende Daten an:
> 
> Ihren Benutzernamen, Ihre Emailadresse, Ihren Namen und Ihr Anmeldedatum.
> 
> (Einen Widerruf können Sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach der Anmeldung 
> vornehmen, sofern Sie den Service nicht genutzt haben)
> 
> Maßgeblich ist der Poststempel. Wenn die Kündigung (oder der Widerruf) 
> dort eingegangen ist, wird sie sofort bearbeitet und Sie erhalten eine 
> entsprechende Bestätigung.
> 
> Schade, dass wir Sie mit unserem Angebot nicht überzeugen konnten. 
> Hatten Sie Probleme mit der Software?
> 
> Bitte teilen Sie uns den Grund Ihrer Kündigung mit - wir wollen 
> unseren Service stets verbessern und brauchen dazu Ihre Hilfe!
> 
> Herzliche Grüße, Ihr Alphaload Support-Team
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> .... <[email protected]> schrieb:
> 
> > Kundenummer: KD-0314...
> > 
> > Ich habe den Zugang rechtzeitig gekündigt. Daher weise ich Ihr 
> > Ansuchen,
> den
> > testzugang in einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag umzuwandeln, 
> > nachdrücklich zurück. Eventuelle Rücklastschrift Gebühren wollen sie 
> > mir bitte
> erstatten,
> > sollten Sie die Abbuchung nicht mehr verhindern können.
> > 
> > .....



Das raffinierte daran ist, dass erst nach Ablauf der Testphase auf die AGB mit der besonderen Vorschrift, Kündigungen auschließlich postalisch an Mainpean GmbH zuzulassen, hingewiesen wird. Zumindest war das der Stand der AGB bei Vertragsabschluss. 


Ich bin mal neugierig, wie sich die Angelegenheit weiter entwickelt. 

_*persönliche Daten gelöscht , kommerzielle URL deaktiviert/gelöscht modaction
Das Studium der NUB ist dringend empfohlen 
es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe zu prüfen, ob Namen echt oder gefakt sind 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php*_


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Der Versuch, mit dem Hinweis auf schlechte Presse irgendwas bei Mainpean erreichen zu wollen, ist meiner Meinung nach eher zum scheitern verurteilt.
Deren Geschäftsführung ist diesbezüglich komplett schmerzbefreit und hatte auch schon damals, zu Zeiten der Wildwest-Dialerei, auf das schlechtes Presseecho geschi**en.
Du kennst ja den Spruch: Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...

MfG
L.


----------



## PremKavi (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Glücklicherweise bekam ich die Mail mit Deinem Beitrag, bevor der Link aus Deinem Posting entfernt wurde. Einige der Links, die Du da zusammen gestellt hast, finde ich so gut, dass ich sie gleich in den Usenet-Guide übernommen habe.
Dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt, setze ich diese Links auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.mdr.de/escher/2962476.html
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=38634
http://www.juraforum.de/forum/p125296

Das dürfte manchem, der hier nach Hilfe sucht, zusätzliche wichtige Informationen geben. Die Infos zum Thema Inkassobüro waren auch mir neu.


----------



## Siggi (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

War nun schon eine Zeit nicht mehr hier. Hat nun schon irgend jemand Schritte seitens Alphaload, die über das Androhen hinaus gehen, gehabt?

Bei mir ist seit dem Schreiben meines Anwalts nichts mehr passiert. Leider haben die ja eine sehr lange Zeit um zu reagieren.

Hat also schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht bekommen oder gar schon gerichtliche Schritte gehabt?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Siggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat also schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht bekommen oder gar schon gerichtliche Schritte gehabt?


Diesseitig nichts bekannt und soweit bekannt auch nicht in anderen Foren.
Würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn was käme.


----------



## Nasreddin (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Seit dem Schreiben des Inkassobüros mit Frist zum 8.6. (??) hab ich persönlich nichts mehr gehört !
und wie Captain Picard schon gesagt hat, auch in anderen Foren nichts zu dem Thema gelesen!


----------



## Smith64FX (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bekomm jetz immer automatisierte Emails vom Inkasso Büro, in denen Mahnungen im Titel verzeichnet sind, der Inhalt fehlt jedoch :-D

Naja, ich wart mal ab, aber zahlen wed ich *NIE*


----------



## PremKavi (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich würde sagen, das dies der letze Beitrag war, den ich in Eurem Forum veröffentlicht habe. Ihr streicht einfach etwas zuviel. Über kurz oder lang werde ich auch die Links auf Euch aus dem Usenet-Guide entfernen und mich mal umsehen, ob es nicht Foren gibt, in denen diese Themen weniger restriktiv behandelt werden.
Denn informieren möchte ich weiterhin.


----------



## Wembley (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, das dies der letze Beitrag war, den ich in Eurem Forum veröffentlicht habe. Ihr streicht einfach etwas zuviel. Über kurz oder lang werde ich auch die Links auf Euch aus dem Usenet-Guide entfernen und mich mal umsehen, ob es nicht Foren gibt, in denen diese Themen weniger restriktiv behandelt werden.
> Denn informieren möchte ich weiterhin.


Warum installierst du nicht ein Forum auf deiner eigenen Seite? Ach so, Entschuldigung, du willst keines und erklärst das ja lang und breit. Z.B. weil du als Forenbetreiber Angst hast, für alles haften zu müssen. Na, schau. Aber andere sollen das für dich tun? Also bitte nicht Wasser predigen und .........

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, das dies der letze Beitrag war, den ich in Eurem Forum veröffentlicht habe.


Hoffentlich


----------



## Geronimo (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Auf ein Schreiben meiner Rechtsanwältin, an das Inkassobüro,  mit dem Hinweis der nicht rechtskonformen AGB´s von Alphaload,
(So ist lt. deutscher Rechtsprechung, sehr wohl eine Kündigung per E-Mail vom Vertragspartner anzuerkennen.) 
wurde die Forderung vom Inkassobüro an Alphaload zurückgegeben, weitere Forderungen erhielt ich seit dem nicht mehr.

_[Abwegige Wertung ohne Sachbezug entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

...außerdem dürfte die nur für den Einzelfall gelten. Man kann sich nicht ständig auf die Bewältigung der Probleme anderer berufen.


----------



## K.Toffel (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand die Frage beantworten:

Ich war gestern so dumm, mich bei a.load anzumelden, und mich anschließend erst [...] zu informieren, allerdings ist es doch so, das eine Anmeldung und damit der Vertrag erst zu Stande kommt, wenn der User sich erstmalig mit seinem Usernamen bzw. Passwort auf der HP des Anbieters einloggt, oder ?? Denn das habe ich nicht gemacht, weder auf der HP noch mit irgend einer Grab-Software. Allerdings vermute ich mal, [...]
Würde mir nämlich gerne den Widerruf per Einschreiben/Rückschein sparen und das Geld statt dessen für'n Big Mäc u. ne Cola verbraten  

THX

K.Toffel

_[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## PremKavi (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

3.6. Widerrufsbelehrung

Widerrufsrecht
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief, E-Mail, Fax) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist schriftlich an den Anbieter zu richten oder an:

mainpean GmbH, Widerruf Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin

Widerrufsfolgen
Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten.
Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn wir mit der Ausführung der Leistung mit der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat (z.B. durch Download oder tatsächliche Nutzung des Portals durch Verwendung der Zugangsdaten).

Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung

Wird der Widerruf bestätigt, dann sollte es damit erledigt sein.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				K.Toffel schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings ist es doch so, das eine Anmeldung und damit der Vertrag erst zu Stande kommt, wenn der User sich erstmalig mit seinem Usernamen bzw. Passwort auf der HP des Anbieters einloggt, oder ??



Lies´ dir mal Punkt 3.1 der bestätigten AGB durch: 





> 3.1. Ein Vertrag kommt zustande, wenn der Anbieter die Annahme der Anmeldung elektronisch     bestätigt, Benutzernamen und Kennwort zur Nutzung unseres Services per E-Mail und Link an     den Kunden mitteilt und der Kunde diese Daten zur Nutzung des Dienstes verwendet.


...ich interprätiere das so, dass der Dienst auch genutzt sein muss. Wie ich den Anbieter allerdings einschätze, ist allein die bestätigte Anmeldung gemeint und womöglich werden die AGB an dieser Stelle noch optimiert.

Du hast dich dort angemeldet und bist Ü18. Innerhalb des Testzeitraumes kannst du die Anmeldung widerrufen. Da per E-Mail der Nachweis des fristgerechten Widerrufs nicht gelingt, würde ich in diesem Fall die in den AGB gewünschte Form der Zusendung wählen und lieber mal auf ´nen Mäcki verzichten - macht weniger fett und ist streßärmer.


----------



## K.Toffel (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Reducal,

mein Gedanke war einfach der, das die Anmeldung generell hinfällig ist, wenn sie eben nicht durch den letzten Schritt, nämlich das anklicken des Aktivierungs-Links, abgeschlossen wird. Ich weiß, das ist jetzt wieder formuliert wie eine Mutmaßung, aber das liegt nun mal in der Natur einer Frage.

Ausser der Support-Adresse ist mir keine andere von Alphaload bekannt, sollte man den Widerruf an diese senden ( wills erst mal Nicht-postalisch versuchen, und schauen, was passiert) ?
Ich habe diese Frage wegen der (Nicht)aktivierung übrigens mittlerweile drei mal
an den Support gerichtet, ohne Ressonanz.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

In den AGB steht alles drin, was du als Vertragspartner brauchst. Wenn du dich streiten willst, dann soll das nicht unser Problem hier sein. Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt sicher bei dir, wenn du unbeirrt andere Wege beschreiten magst, als es in deinem Vertrag vorgegeben ist.


----------



## PremKavi (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich würde mich bei alphaload nicht darauf verlassen, dass ein nie genutzter Testzugang tatsächlich einfach wieder stillgelegt wird.
Deswegen gibt es ja die Widerrufsbelehrung.
Allerdings konnte ich eben auf deren Webseite auch nur die Support e-Mail Adresse als einzige E-mail Adresse entdecken. Ansonsten gibt es noch das Kontaktfeld.
Bleiben Deine E-Mails ohne Antwort, wird Dir im Zweifelsfall der Beweis für einen erfolgten Widerruf schwerfallen. Dann ist ein Widerruf per Einschreiben auf jeden Fall sicherer.
[.....]

_Nicht beweisbare Behauptungen und Spekulationen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## PremKavi (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das entfernte war auch eher als Info für Euch gedacht. Bitte entferne nach kenntnisnahme auch diesen Beitrag.


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich lese und schreibe in diesem Forum schon ein Weilchen, aber diese Anhäufung von Zufällen und Merkwürdigkeiten ist außergewöhnlich.

Es gibt offensichtlich ein persönliches Interesse, diesen Thread für plumpe Eigenwerbung zu nutzen. Kein Problem, wenn die Mods das Thema im Griff haben.

Nachdem klar war, dass das hier so nicht läuft, sollte es auch der letzte Beitrag gewesen sein, vor einer Woche. Soweit, so gut.

Dann taucht 12 Stunden später die gleiche Geschichte unter einem neuen Namen auf. Schon merkwürdig.

Heute kreuzt jemand auf, der erst ganz ahnungslos ist und urplötzlich ganz viel Hintergrundwissen und Problembewusstsein entwickelt. Er hat eigentlich kein Problem, will aber wissen, ob es nicht eines werden könnte.

Der Abschied vor einer Woche ist auch keiner mehr. Mit der passenden Vorlage geht es gleich wieder los, die Diskussion in Abwege zu lenken. Hier geht es um schlechtes Theater, aber keine realen Fälle, soweit ich es sehen kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## einermussesjatun (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi,

auch ich bin in die Fänge von Alphaload, respektive Fa. ScriptPower oHG, gegangen. 
Gegen diese Fa. liegt nun eine Anzeige wg. Betruges vor. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, *wenn Ihr Eure Erfahrungn bzgl Alphaload mit dem Betreff Aktenzeichen xxx.xxxx  / 06 der Staatsanwaltschaft schreibt, faxt oder mailt*:

Staatsanwaltschaft Zweibrücken
Goetheplatz 2, 66482 Zweibrücken
Postfach 1461, 66464 Zweibrücken	
Telefon:	06332/8050	
Telefax:	06332/805250	
E-Mail:	


Regards,

in hope for a better web..

smood


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wieso in Zweibrücken? Sind die etwa für die angezeigten Geschäftsleute zuständig oder ist das allein deine Intervention?

Ich persönlich rate von diesem Aufruf ab, da der mit der StA Zweibrücken sicher nicht abgesprochen ist.


----------



## einermussesjatun (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso in Zweibrücken? Sind die etwa für die angezeigten Geschäftsleute zuständig oder ist das allein deine Intervention?
> 
> Ich persönlich rate von diesem Aufruf ab, da der mit der StA Zweibrücken sicher nicht abgesprochen ist.


Weil in Zweibrücken der Geschäftssitz der betreibenden Firma von Alphaload.de ist. Stimmt, abgesprochen ist das nicht, von daher vermutlich eine blödsinnige Idee..


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dein Problem ist so komplex, da kann nur ein Anwalt helfen. Wenn du doch Rechtsschutz hast, lass dich dort beraten!


----------



## Opel GSI MAUS (1 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

hi ich nochmal......wollte euch mal auf den neusten stand der dinge bringen und vielleicht weiss einer einen rat???
also, wie in einem vorherigen beitrag bereits erwähnt hatte ich mich mit alphaload geeinigt den zugang zu zahlen , im gegenzug wollten sie das inkassoverfahren einstellen und den zugang wieder freischalten...bezahlt hatte ich bereits 27.06...bis zum heutigen tag bekomme ich kein Login , die zugangsdaten würden nicht stimmen...also ist der zugang bei alphaload immernoch gesperrt.....mittlerweile hab ich zig-emails geschrieben , wie der stand der dinge sei....ob das verfahren beim inkassodienst zurück gezogen sei und was nun mit meinem zugang ist....wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt , bekomme ich keinerlei reaktionen und antworten.....normal müsste ich doch , mangels fehlenden zugangs nun eine ausserordentliche Kündigung aussprechen und mein geld zurück verlangen können???.....schade das sich dieser ganze aufwand nicht lohnt und ich mir die rennerei zum anwalt ersparen möchte..
gruss
eure opel gsi maus


----------



## PremKavi (1 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Obwohl man in diesem Board etwas dagegen hat, dass effektive Nachrichten pepostet werden, wiederhole ich noch mal für Dich, was ich in einem mittlerweile bereits wieder gelöschten Beitrag geschrieben hatte.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft München sieht in einem Testzugang, der sich automatisch in einen Vertrag verlängert, dann vorsätzlichen Betrug, wenn nicht deutlich auf diese Tatsache hingewiesen wird. Ein Verweis auf die AGB reicht nicht.

Die Ansicht einer Staatsanwaltschaft ist natürlich noch kein rechtskräftiges Urteil, weist aber deutlich eine Richtung. Den Link auf die Quelle findest Du im Usenet Guide.

Vielleicht lassen die Moderatoren wenigstens dieses Posting stehen. denn jetzt gibt es eine echte Chance, (...).

Womit dann natürlich dieser Thread auch erledigt wäre.


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				PremKavi schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl man in diesem Board etwas dagegen hat, dass effektive Nachrichten pepostet werden,


Es gibt hier eindeutige Nutzungsregeln.

Wenn die Dir nicht passen dann schreib einen Zettel und häng ihn ans schwarze Brett im Supermarkt.
Zudem brauchst Du uns nichts über "effektive" Nachrichten erzählen.
Die hatten wir zur Genüge. Herzlichen Dank auch. Der einzige Ort, wo Deine Nachrichten effektiv wirken, ist am Geldbeutel der Rechtsanwälte.


----------



## karsten38100 (2 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

die Inkassofirma:

Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
63457 Hanau

Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV
Zugelassenes Inkasso-Unternehmen nach Art.1 § 1 Abs. 2 des RBerG

Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
D-63457 Hanau
HR Hanau HRB 7142  
Geschäftsführer: *[ edit] *
Amtsgericht Hanau HRB 7142, Steuernr.: 35 241 40105


"
In meinen Augen eine *[ edit] *(alphaload) und nicht nur in meinen. Es gab vor kurzem im MDR-Fernsehen "Ein Fall für Escher" ein ähnliches Beispiel. 

Mein Schwiegersohn hat jetzt die Damen und Herren von alphaload "am Hals" und ein Inkassounternehmen (siehe oben).

Mein Rat: Widerspruch einlegen mit Einschreiben/Rückschein, sonst hat man keine Beweismittel an der Hand. 

In unserem Fall ist die Vorgehensweise wie folgt: *[ edit] *

ACHTUNG: Noch was ganz Wichtiges:  Sollte ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht eingehen, sofort antworten!!! Innerhalb von 14 Tagen. Sonst wird das Inkassoverfahren rechtsgültig und ihr müsst bezahlen!!!

Nicht wegschmeißen so einen Brief sondern antworten und *[ edit] *

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte gerne kontaktieren:*edit * @yahoo.de[/email]





			
				Opel GSI MAUS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> nun verfolge ich das Thema schon eine ganze Zeit lang und wollte auch mal meine erfahrung Preis geben...
> im grossen und ganzen wars bei mir das selbe :angemeldet, und in der testphase festgestellt das sowas nix für mich ist...also per email vorab gekündigt und Post abgeschickt....dann nach dem testzeitraum die rechnung...sofort gemailt das ich per email sowie postalisch gekündigt habe....standartantworten.....dann die mahnung.....wieder eine hin und her diskussion per email....dann der Inkassodienst mit seinen 177 euro....dort auch gesagt das ich gekündigt habe.....dann bei Alphaload angerufen...EIN WITZ : man sagte mir ZITAT: " Bei Hunderten posteingängen pro tag komme es schonmal vor das der ein oder andere Brief verschwindet" da ich mir keinen negativen schufaeintrag leisten kann haben wir uns dann geeinigt das ich die gebühren an alphaload zahlen soll , aber die gebühren vom inkassodienst würden sie mir schenken, sowie das verfahren einstellen.
> jetzt muss ich den zugang halt ein jahr nutzen , werde nächstes mal aber per einschreiben mit rückschein kündigen...wer weiss wieviel post bei denen so verschwindet
> ...



_mehrfach wegen Verstöße  gegen die NUB editiert modaction 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
im Wiederholungsfall erfolgt Sperre des Accounts _


----------



## SCHMUSEBOY (8 August 2006)

*Alphaload  HILFE*

Hallo habe auch Probleme mit Alphaload!

Habe in der testphase nichts runtergeladen und habe rechtzeitig eine E-Mail geschreiben das ich meine 14 tage testphase wiederrufen möchte!

Nun kam heute ne rechnung was soll ich tun damit ich keine inkasso bekomme und nicht zahlen muss?! Weil habe doch rechtzeitig ne E.Mail geschrieben!

Wer mir helfen kann

bitte melden  

_[Maildresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11

DANKE
Chris


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Es spielt keine Rolle, ob du über den Anbieter das Usenet genutzt hast oder nicht. Für dich wäre die rechtzeitige Kündigung entscheidend und die wünscht der Anbieter per Briefpost und nicht per E-Mail. Eine Bestätigung hast du ja auch nicht bekommen, oder?

Hilfsweise kannst du dich mal am Anfang des Threads informieren, so ab > HIER < etwa.


----------



## SCHMUSEBOY (8 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

kann ich jetzt nichts mehr tun mus sich einfach jetzt bezahlen?!


----------



## Wembley (8 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Lies dir dieses Kapitel über Online-Abos durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Schau dir dabei das Kapitel über das Widerrufsrecht an. Ob dieses für dich Anwendung findet oder nicht, wirst du selbst herausfinden. Es steht jedem zu, allerdings gibt es Ausnahmen. Allgemein gesagt: Nicht ganz unwichtig dabei ist, ob jemand eine Leistung schon in Anspruch genommen hat oder nicht. Vergleiche dies auch mit den AGB des Anbieters. 

Merke: 
1) Widerruf ist nicht Kündigung.
2) Keine AGB steht über dem Gesetz.

Aber wie vorhin schon empfohlen: Lies dir den Thread durch, da erfährst du auch einiges.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## SEP (9 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload  HILFE*



			
				SCHMUSEBOY schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich tun damit ich keine inkasso bekomme und nicht zahlen muss?!


... _nicht zahlen muss_: Wie die Zwischenpostings schon sagen: * meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage: Lesen!*
... _keine inkasso bekomme_: Auswandern oder Briefkasten entfernen. Ansonsten gibt's keine Maßnahme, die Inkassoversuche (Mahnschreiben etc.) wirksam verhindert. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass Inkassoversuche berechtigt oder im Ergebnis erfolgreich sind - mitnichten. Aber die Belästigung kann man kaum/nicht verhindern.


----------



## lisa (9 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smith64FX schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> Hab echt ein schlimmes Problem.
> Hab mich vor ca. 2 Wochen bei Alphaload angemaldet, um die 2GB zu nutzen, hab aber grad mal 10MB benutzt, oder gar nichts.
> Jetzt hab ich ne Email bekommen
> ...


Und wie schaut es jetzt bei dir aus bin auch erst 17


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ Lisa und Smith64FX, leider ist die Anwendung deutschen Rechts (wie auch anderswo) nicht so einfach. Smith64FX gibt dann auch noch eine Schutzbehauptung ab, dass sein E-Mail-Account gehackt worden sein soll -tst,tst,tst. Lest euch das > HIER < mal durch, wo es heißt:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Können Dritte **mich wirksam **für einen Dienst anmelden?*
> Anders ist es, wenn nicht ich die Anmeldung selbst vorgenommen oder konkret veranlasst habe, sondern ein Dritter in meinem Namen als Vertreter gehandelt hat. Ein Vertragsschluss durch einen Vertreter erfordert - zusätzlich zu den oben skizzierten übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen - eine im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilte Vollmacht. Wenn also ein Dritter ohne mein Wissen in meinem Namen einen Vertrag geschlossen hat, kann ich entscheiden, ob ich den Vertrag genehmige. Bis zur Genehmigung kann auch der Anbieter den Vertrag widerrufen. Erteile ich keine Vollmacht, kann sich der Anbieter an den vollmachtlosen Vertreter wenden, aber regelmäßig nicht an mich.​
> *Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*
> 
> ...


Wenn noch was unklar ist, dann befragt euch bei eurer örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt. Das Austauschen von Informationen unter ahnungslosen Nutzern ist nicht gerade gewinnbringend für das Forum hier und das Darlegen von abenteuerlichen Strategien noch dazu schädlich.

Wie weit der Anbieter gehen wird, wann das Forderungsmanagement endet oder ob es über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid sogar zu einer Klage kommt, weiß hier niemand, denn diese Informationen bringt erst die Zukunft mit sich.
Die jenigen, die sich allen Ernstes angemeldet haben, sollten entweder zahlen oder sich gut beraten lassen, wenn sie dem Folgestress entgehen wollen. Bei den Rechnungsempfängern, deren Daten durch einen Dritten missbraucht wurden, reicht ein einfacher, ausführlicher Widerspruch zum Sachverhalt und dann liegt es an dem Anbieter den Vertragsschluss nachzuweisen. In diesem Fall sollte man konsequent bei seiner Meinung bleiben und sich nicht auf unsinnige Diskussionen einlassen.


----------



## Smithschlem (12 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso in Zweibrücken? Sind die etwa für die angezeigten Geschäftsleute zuständig oder ist das allein deine Intervention?
> 
> Ich persönlich rate von diesem Aufruf ab, da der mit der StA Zweibrücken sicher nicht abgesprochen ist.


Hallo bin neu hier und habe auch Probleme mit Alphaload und mich hier ein bisschen kundig gemacht.
Rüdiger Kunze schrieb:


> Ich persönlich rate von diesem Aufruf ab, da der mit der StA Zweibrücken sicher nicht abgesprochen ist.


Ich wollte dazu nur loswerden, dass dies auch gar nicht abgesprochen sein muss, den nachdem ich bei meiner zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft eine Einreichung wegen Verdachts auf Betrug tätigen wollte, sagte mir ein zuständiger Anwalt nachdem ich den Namen Alphaload nur erwähnt hatte, ich solle mich an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Zweibrücken wenden. Dies sieht seiner Auskunft nach eine Vereinbarung der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft vor. Es ist also schon geregelt wohin man sich wenden sollte, dies bedarf keiner Absprache


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smithschlem schrieb:
			
		

> Dies sieht seiner Auskunft nach eine Vereinbarung der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft vor.


Der meint damit die Zuständigkeitsregelung der Generalstaatsanwälte vom Mai 2002. Da ist das Tatortprinzip abschließend geregelt - die zuständigen Behörden am Ort des vermeintlichen Täters oder (falls dieser unbekannt) am Ort des geschädigten Anzeigenerstatters. OK, die angeblich Alphaload betreibende ScriptPower OHG hat ihren Sitz in Zweibrücken. Aber wer ist diese OHG überhaupt und sitzt sie wirklich dort? Wo stehen die Technologien, wer ist tatsächlich der Betreiber?

Darüber zu diskutieren ist mühsig, zumal hier offen keine Spekulationen zugelassen sind (auch wenn sie womöglich den Tatsachen entsprechen). Zeigt halt alles mögliche und unmögliche an, wo immer ihr wollt - zur Anzeigenannahme sind alle Polizeien und StAs verpflichtet. Besonders prickelnd empfinde ich dabei Onlineanzeigen.


----------



## A John (13 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> OK, die angeblich Alphaload betreibende ScriptPower OHG hat ihren Sitz in Zweibrücken. Aber wer ist diese OHG überhaupt und sitzt sie wirklich dort? Wo stehen die Technologien, wer ist tatsächlich der Betreiber?


Gucke hier: *ww.alphaload.de/webmaster/

Gruß A. Aohn


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Pyth** schrieb:
			
		

> Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass *wir* aufgrund des enormen Webmasteransturmes und den dadurch verbundenen Erfolg, das Projekt Alphaload auch weiterhin ausbauen und verfeinern werden.


soso.


> http://www.alphal***.de/webmaster/
> Gruss A***
> ________________
> http://www.mpn-gr***.com


Aha

"You don't speak Englisch, I don't know Chinese" (Fischer-Z)


> Anonymität und Meinungsfreiheit sind die Punkte, die das Internet zu einer der bedeutensten Entwicklungen der Menschheit gemacht haben. Leider werden genau diese Positiva in jüngster Zeit immer mehr eingeschränkt und der Staat übernimmt die Kontrolle. Firmen aus der ganzen Welt verklagen Tauschbörsennutzer, der Staat überwacht die Aktivitäten seiner Bürger im Internet. Damit muss Schluss sein! Bei uns wird der Zugang nicht überwacht! Wir messen nur wie viel Sie downloaden - was Sie downloaden wissen wir nicht. Unsere Siteserver stehen in Amsterdam - der deutsche Staat oder neugierige Firmen haben keine Möglichkeit, auf Ihre Daten zuzugreifen. Uns selbst wenn Sie diese Möglichkeit hätten, könnte man nichts vorwerfen, da wir nur die Daten speichern, die wir zur Abrechnung benötigen! Ein 300 Terabyte großes Archiv und täglich neue 200 Gigabyte stehen für Sie bereit! Worauf warten Sie noch?



Das ist Dir aber doch nicht _wirklich_ neu !?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

dbLwe


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was steht da?


> Ein Tochterunternehmen der Mainpean Gruppe.


 - Zweibrücken - Berlin (Entfernung 711 km (ca. 9 Stunden, 7 Minuten))


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zweibrücken - Berlin (Entfernung 711 km (ca. 9 Stunden, 7 Minuten))


Mit dem Fuhrpark der Würgeschlange? Eher 5 Stunden, 8 Punkte


----------



## dvill (14 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hier sprießen Spekulationen ins Kraut.

Bekannt ist, dass im August 2003 ein führender Dialeranbieter feststellen musste, dass in einigen Projekten mit "Spam-Endverbraucheraktionen" geworben wurde. Man verweist auf einen Wettbewerber namens IBS AG.

Dieser Wettbewerber, von dem der Vertriebsleiter so recht nichts wissen wollte, nutzte tatsächlich zufälligerweise weiter die Einwahltechnik des führenden Dialeranbieters. Das kann der Vertriebsleiter natürlich nicht ahnen, wie auch?

Dieser Wettbewerber mit der tollen Einwahltechnik machte gute Geschäfte und sich allerorten einschlägig beliebt. Auch Heise würdigte das geschäftliche Wirken.

Der entfernte Wettbewerber mutierte dann zu einem neuen, schönen Namen und gehört nun zum Netzwerk. So knüpft man Bekanntschaften. Natürlich gab es die "Spam-Endverbraucheraktionen" nur zu einer Zeit, als man sich noch nicht kannte.

Am neuen Stammsitz des ehemaligen entfernten Wettbewerbers taucht nun ein Paymentunternehmen auf, welches auch zum Netzwerk gehört.

Dorthin mag es eine Tochterbeziehung geben. Ich kenne keine Quelle, die diese zum Projektbetreiber behauptet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Ich kenne keine Quelle, die diese zum Projektbetreiber behauptet.


Nein, aber dass eine Nähe besteht, die über das normale (Dienstleistungs-)Verhältnis Paymentanbieter/Inhaltsanbieter hinaus geht, das legen Formulierungen aus Berlin nahe wie


> Alphaload und Mainpean haben noch was  besseres in der Hinterhand.


 und auch die Tatsache, dass auf der (oben wiederholt angegebenen) alphaload-Seite als e-mail-Kontakt Mainpean angegeben ist. Nicht mehr. Nicht weniger.

Da ich wiederholt gebeten wurde, mich nicht um dieses Thema zu kümmern, möchte ich dem geneigten Leser nur noch die Seite www.hr-monitor.ch ans Herz legen, mit der sich (nach kostenloser Anmeldung) richtige Mega-Spekulationskrautköpfe ausdenken lassen. Ganz nach meinem Geschmack, aber: :stumm:


----------



## dvill (15 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Nähe im Geiste stellt man bei Wettbewerbern, die gemeinsame Geschäfte machen, zufälligerweise schon mal fest.

Der Dialeranbieter hatte gelegentlich das Problem, die Daten von Projektbetreibern nachvollziehen zu können, wenn das Projekt mit Werbemüll beworben wurde.

Das war zu Beginn 2002. Dann kam §13a TKV, der Werbemüll für Dialerangebote in Deutschland wirksam unterbinden konnte.

Durch günstige Fügung trat rechtzeitig ein Wettbewerber in der Schweiz in Erscheinung, der die Projekte nahtlos weiterführen konnte.

In der Schweiz gibt es keinen §13a TKV. Außerdem juckt dort niemanden, was hier bei uns passiert.

Dieser Wettbewerber konnte die Textbausteine mit den nicht nachvollziehbaren Projektdaten dann Ende 2002 passend weiterverwenden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## xartec (17 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alos ich hatte keine Probleme,  

Also mit diesem Brief bekam ich 1 tag nach dem ich ihn abgeschickt habe eine mail von Alphaload, das sie meinen acc gekündigt haben und sie danke für meine verbesserungsvorschläge, welche auch immer die gemeint haben ...

XxxxxXXxxxXxxxx                                                                 200X-XX-XX
XxxxxX
XxxxxXXxxxX 
XxxxxXXxxx 





Mainpean GmbH
Schnarnweber Straße 69
12587 Berlin



Betreff: Widerruf Alphaload

Seht geehrte Damen und Herren,
Ich ging am XX.XX.0X um XX:XX:XX einen Vertrag mit Alphaload.de ein.
Diesen würde ich gerne mit diesem Schreiben kündigen.

Kundennummer: XxxxxXXxxxXxxxx
Anmeldedatum: XX.XX.200X
Emailadresse:  XxxxxXXxxxXxxxx

Da ich mit ihrem Service nicht zufrieden bin d.h der Support antwortet nicht auf meine Emails und ihre Software ist mir zu kompliziert im übrigen finde ich das Usenet schlecht!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


__________________________
XxxxxXXxxxXxxxx
Hoffe ich konnte jemandem Helfen
Mfg
0Xartec0
_
Kommerzielle URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Siggi (19 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				SCHMUSEBOY schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich jetzt nichts mehr tun mus sich einfach jetzt bezahlen?!



Zahlen muss man erst, wenn es ein gericht entschieden hat. Fordern kann jeder. 

Sogar Du könntest von Deinem Nachbarn mal eben 5000 Teuro fordern. Ob er dann zahlt ist eine andere Sache.

Jeder der eine Forderung erhält muss für den Einzelfall prüfen, ob diese seiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Wenn er dann zu einem Nein kommt, dann muss der, der die Forderung stellt, sie notfalls gerichtlich durchsetzen.

Egal was man Dir schreibt oder androht. Nur ein ordentliches Gericht kann letztendlich eine Schuld bestätigen oder verwerfen. Und nur solche Entscheidung ist bindend.

Aber man aufpassen, weil es dabei unter anderem um Fristen geht. Die sollte man unbedingt einhalten.

Und last, but not least, kann man im Zweifelsfall auch einen Rechtsanwalt fragen. Ob man danach lieber zahlt oder es auf ein Verfahren ankommen lässt, kann man immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## nielk (21 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, ich bin auch mit der Sache Alphaload besser wie ich meine mit ScriptPower OHG befaßt, dies aber nicht freiwillig.

Ich habe erfahren, dass die Bundes-Verbraucherzentrale in Berlin (http://www.vzbv.de), Kochstraße 22 mit der dortigen Juristin, sich wohl sehr gut auskennt mit dem Machenschaften der jeweiligen Fimen.

 Desweiteren habe ich mit Google die ScriptPower OHG gefunden und dort dann auch das Impressum und einen Namen (für den Rechtsanwalt).

Unter www.denic.de findet man auch Namen, sofern es sich um eine deutsche Seite handelt. Für nicht deutsche Seiten gibt es auch einen gesonderten Zugriff auf die Personendaten der Internetseitenbetreiber, über einen anderen Zugang ,den man bei Denic erfragen kann.
Wenn ich den Betrag zahle, dann nur mit dem Vermerk auf den Überweisungsträger ?Zahlung nur unter Vorbehalt?

Zitat aus der E-Mail von mail.alphaload.de ( 87.248.197.116) vom 18.08.2006 08:05:08 an mich:

 " Wenn Sie die Zahlungsfrist furchtlos verstreichen lassen, werden wir die Forderung an ein Inkassobüro weitergeben, was hohe Gebühren und ggf. sogar eine Schufa-Eintragung für Sie zur Folge haben kann."

Erstens: *[...]* Wenn ich etwas zu fürchten haben soll, so geht es wohl um alles, was man ich vorstellen kann, oder? *[...]*

Zweitens: Es wird keine Leistung beschrieben, wofür ich 108,9 Euro zu zahlen habe.

Drittens: Dies dürfte Quatsch sein, ich werde als Berliner die Schufa in Berlin befragen.

Über die Angabe aus dieser Mail : "Hypo Vereinsbank AG Konto 354 966 182 BLZ 100 208 90", dürfte der Name des Kontoinhabers zu finden sein.
Die Firma nennt sich wie folgt:  "Alphaload ist ein Angebot der ScriptPower OHG , Alte Ixheimer Straße 9, 66482 Zweibrücken, Deutschland"

Über www.denic.de findet man den Namen des Seitenbetreibers alphaload.de. 

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Menschen hiervon betroffen sind, deshalb sind Anzeigen bei der Polizei ganz wichtig. *[...]*



			
				Raik schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin völlig am Ende - ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll . . .
> 
> Ich hatte mich vor 14 Tagen bei w*w.alphaload.de registriert und habe die Software heruntergeladen um die 14 Tage Testphase auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...



*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Du schießt dich in deinem Gedenke auf die hinter dem anbietenden Unternehmen stehenden Namen ein, die Forderung stellt aber das Unternehmen auf - das solltest du nicht aus den Augen verlieren, denn die Namen sind nebensächlich.

Wegen was soll deiner Meinung nach eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wichtig sein? Der wohl einzige verfolgungswürdige Sachverhalt wäre der, wenn du dich gar nicht angemeldet hast, jedoch der Rechnungsempfänger bist. Dann aber ist der Anbieter geschädigt, da jemd. die Daten für das Angebot missbraucht hätte. Ihm obliegt es dann auch Anzeige zu erstatten, zumal nur er wg. des Missbrauchs strafantragberechtigt ist. Falls du dich jedoch selbst angemeldet hast und dich nun durch irgend einen Umstand betrogen fühlst, dann steht es dir zwar frei eine Anzeige zu erstatten, doch die ist womöglich das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie steht.

Schreibe doch mal, was nun genau dein Problem ist.


----------



## technofreak (21 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				nielk schrieb:
			
		

> Unter www.denic.de findet man auch Namen, sofern es sich um eine deutsche Seite handelt. Für nicht deutsche Seiten gibt es auch einen gesonderten Zugriff auf die Personendaten der Internetseitenbetreiber, über einen anderen Zugang ,den man bei Denic erfragen kann.


warum so umständlich? 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php

tf


----------



## marde (21 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen was soll deiner Meinung nach eine Anzeige bei der Polizei wichtig sein? Der wohl einzige verfolgungswürdige Sachverhalt wäre der, wenn du dich gar nicht angemeldet hast, jedoch der Rechnungsempfänger bist.



Meine Erfahrung: auch ich habe Zahlungsbefehl bekommen. IP Adresse und meine Anschrift waren nicht richtig. Bei mir kam die Vermutrung auf, dass diese Fa. es halt mal probiert - es werden schon einige bezahlen! Dies ist reine Spekulation von mir und wird nicht als Tatsache behauptet!!


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				marde schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch ich habe Zahlungsbefehl bekommen.


Du hast nichts weiter als eine Rechnung oder ggf. Mahnung bekommen. Ein Zahlungsbefehl ist die überholte Bezeichnung für einen Mahnbescheid. Deine Vermutung, dass die Firmen eine Rechnung einfach so probieren würden ist abenteuerlich, wenn auch nicht undenkbar. Aber Spekulationen führen auf dem Gebiet in der Regel ins Nirwana. Wenn eine Straftat angezeigt wird, sollte eigentlich schon mehr da sein als nur ein vager Verdacht.


----------



## nielk (21 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke für den Rat Reducal, ich bin auch dankbar, dass eine Reduzierung des Textes von mir gab, weil mir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist "fuchtlos" war falsch "fruchtlos" wäre richtig gewesen. Ja, die Aufregung ...
Ich habe heute eine Anzeige (Betrug) bei der Polizei gemacht. Es ist wichtig wer alles eine Anzeige wegen Alphaload /ScriptPower OHG gemacht hat.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				nielk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute eine Anzeige (Betrug) bei der Polizei gemacht.


Nach dem du meine erste Frage nicht beantwortet hast, hier trotzdem nochmal zwei weitere: _*weshalb fühlst du dich betrogen und was ist der Grund deiner Anzeige?*_


----------



## nielk (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> nielk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Firma drohte mit dem Inkassobüro, weil ich das von meinem Konto abgebuchte Geld zurückholte. Da ich nach Aussage der Polizei auf jeden Fall die Kosten für das Inkassobüro übernehmen muß und ich mich bedroht fühle, auch wenn ich das Wort im Zitat (siehe oben)"fruchtlos" mit "furchtlos" verwechselt habe, finde ich die Art und Weise der AGB dieser Firma  mit dem Gesetz nicht im Einklang stehend. Außerdem sind die Kündigungsrituale der Firma äußerst fragwürdig 14 Tage aber 4 Tage vorher muß man per Post die Kündigung an die Berliner Firma  senden. Die Kündigungen werden dort nicht beantwortet. Jetzt gibt es diese per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. 
Außerdem finde ich die Angabe hier im Forum"*ww.alphaload.de/webmaster" äußerst aufschlußreich, weil auch hier dann Namen, Firmen und ein Marketinghinweis zum Geldverdienen  auftauchen. Dies scheint ja ein Spinnennetz zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				nielk schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nach Aussage der Polizei auf jeden Fall die Kosten für das Inkassobüro übernehmen muß


Wer das auch immer das gesagt haben sollte, sollte sich mit solchen Äußerungen zurückhalten. 
Es ist  schlicht falsch und peinlich.

j.


----------



## nielk (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> marde schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wie ich gestern 21.08.06 erfahren habe, muß das Anliegen eines Bügers hinsichtlich einer möglich Straftat erst einmal untersucht werden. Ich möchte keinen Menschen und keine Firma zu unrecht - auch in diesem Forum nicht - belasten. Es wird sich durch die Staatsanwaltschaft, wenn sie sich der Angelegenheit annimmt, herausstellen lassen, ob m/ein Verdacht rechtmäßig oder unrechtmäßig ist. Das Internet darf nach meiner Aufassung kein rechtsfreier Raum sein.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ nielk, also Anzeige wegen Bedrohung, oder? Ein Fall für den Schredder!

Ansonsten kann ich jupp nur beipflichten, was sich manche Beamten erlauben, ist schon merkbefreit.

Wenn du dich selbst nicht bei Alphaload angemeldet hast, ist dir in den Sinn gekommen, dass ein (nehmen wir mal an) Scherzkeks deine Daten missbräuchlich verwendet haben könnte? In dem Fall wäre dann sogar der Anbieter als Geschädigter zu bewerten, da dem durch die Nichtzahlung von Vergütungen für erbrachte Leistungen womöglich ein Schaden entstanden ist. 

Überlege mal, wo man deine Daten überall findet. Womöglich gibt es z. B. eBay-Kontakte oder eine Website von dir. Eventuell (und das ist nicht selten) hast du auch nicht nur Freunde, die mal eben Schindluder mit dem bekannten Datensatz getrieben haben (früher hat man für sowas den Pizzadienst bemüht). Der Phantasie sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt aber wilde Spekulationen führen uns hier auch nicht weiter.


----------



## DNA2 (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				nielk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wie ich gestern 21.08.06 erfahren habe, muß das Anliegen eines Bügers hinsichtlich einer möglich Straftat erst einmal untersucht werden.


Oh, Danke. So habe ich heute 22.08. auch noch was dazu gelernt.


----------



## nielk (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ nielk, also Anzeige wegen Bedrohung, oder? Ein Fall für den Schredder!
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich jupp nur beipflichten, was sich manche Beamten erlauben, ist schon merkbefreit.
> 
> ...



Um einmal klar zustellen, kein Mensch kann alles wissen, aber in meinen Fall geht es mir, wie im Forum an verschieden Stellen zu verfolgen, um die Art und Weise wie Menschen in Firmen  mit Menschen umgehen. Rechtmäßig oder unrechtmäßig. Also sind die Namen doch wichtig.  Ich weiß in meinem Fall genau, wie der Ablauf bei alphaload war.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				nielk schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber in meinen Fall geht es mir, wie im Forum an verschieden Stellen zu verfolgen, um die Art und Weise wie Menschen in Firmen  mit Menschen umgehen.


...und, ist das strafrechtlich irgendie relevant?



			
				nielk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß in meinem Fall genau, wie der Ablauf bei alphaload war.


Das hast uns nun leider immer noch nicht berichtet.:lupe:


----------



## nielk (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> nielk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht um die AGB´s (nach dem Gesetz) und um die AGB´s des Anbieters. Was rechtmäßig ist und was nicht rechtmäßig ist. Außerdem gibt es das Wettbewerbsrecht (wie man mir sagte die §§2 und 3 des UWG) Ich schau da auch einmal hinein. Also dies keine Rechtsberatung hier sondern nur ein Tipp.
Also das AGB- und UWG-Gesetz lesen und ggf. von einer sachkundigen Stelle sich beraten lassen.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

...also heißt das im Klartext (du verstehst es anscheinend gut um den heißen Brei zu schreiben), dass du dich bei Alphaload angemeldet hast und nun im Nachhinein mit den Geschäftsbedingungen nicht einverstanden bist. Deshalb erstattest du eine Anzeige, um dich von einer sachkundigen Stelle (ich nehme an StA) beraten zu lassen.

Du weißt aber schon, dass es von Zivilgerichten zu klären gilt, ob eine jeweils geltend gemachte zivile Forderung tatsächlich besteht und die Abwehr zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist, oder?


----------



## nielk (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...also heißt das im Klartext (du verstehst es anscheinend gut um den heißen Brei zu schreiben), dass du dich bei Alphaload angemeldet hast und nun im Nachhinein mit den Geschäftsbedingungen nicht einverstanden bist. Deshalb erstattest du eine Anzeige, um dich von einer sachkundigen Stelle (ich nehme an StA) beraten zu lassen.
> 
> Du weißt aber schon, dass es von Zivilgerichten zu klären gilt, ob eine jeweils geltend gemachte zivile Forderung tatsächlich besteht und die Abwehr zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist, oder?



Ja , das ist mir klar. Danke für die Bemerkung. Nun zum Vorgang auf der Internetseite mit der Anmeldung kann jeder sehen, wie die Programmierung vorgenommen wurde. Siehe den Link AGB (der Firma) und das Kästchen vor der  Angabe "über 18 Jahre". Auf jeden Fall ist es immer richtig zuerst die AGB der Firmen auszudrucken und diese zu lesen  (dies tat ich nicht, dies wolltest du endlich wissen Reducal). Zweifelhaft sind m. E. mindestens die  Angaben zur Kündigungsfrist. Alles andere wird sich zeigen. Übrigens kann jeder beim Handeslregister mit einem berechtigten Interesse die Firmendaten beim Amtsgericht Charlottenburg ermitteln. Also Firma,GF , Prokurist, ...
Vielleicht treffen wir uns dort Reducal?


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

...nein, und damit beende ich vorerst den Support für Alphaload. :sun:


----------



## nielk (22 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...nein, und damit beende ich vorerst den Support für Alphaload. :sun:



Ich habe um keinen Support für alphaload gebeten Reducal und werde diese Forum aber weiter im Auge behalten.


----------



## nielk (23 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Sende mir Deinen vollständigen Namen und Vornamen und die Adressanschrift und Handytelefonnummer zu, weil ich im Forum mindestens eine Person gefunden habe die mit Alphaload zusammen arbeitet. Also Vorsicht ist geboten.

Gruß nielk


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

...nehem an du meinst mich. Entschuldige bitte, dass ich die Ironietags vergaß. Aber an dieser Stelle können wir in der Tat schließen.

+++​


----------



## nielk (23 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...nehem an du meinst mich. Entschuldige bitte, dass ich die Ironietags vergaß. Aber an dieser Stelle können wir in der Tat schließen.
> 
> +++​


Wenn Du wirklich im Forum helfen willst, dann tue dies auch so wie es wirklich abläuft bei Aplpaload usw. Mir ist ja auch ein Fehler unterlaufen. In diesem Forum würde ich überhaupt keine ironischen Bemerkungen machen und dies auch nicht empfehlen. Da wir alle voneinander zu wenig wissen, aber uns ergänzen können zu helfen.


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nun mal ganz sachte, wer Reducal und Katzenhai sind, weiß ich und was sie für´s Forum 
und damit für die Hilfesuchenden geleistet haben.
Von dir kann ich das bisher nicht beurteilen. Also Contenance bitte 

tf 
moderator


----------



## nielk (23 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich kann nur das beurteilen was ich lesen kann und werde mich im Forum sachlich äußern, denn es gibt ja immer einen Bezug zu meinem Kommentar.
Weiterhin ist doch die Meinungsfreiheit eines jeden Menschen in Deutschland statthaft. Persönliche Befindlichkeiten verstehe ich immer.


----------



## Siggi (23 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich muss mich mal anschliessen: Wenn es denn einen vernünftigen Grund zu einer Strafanzeige gäbe und diese sogar bewiesen werden könnte würde vielen geholfen sein.

Bisher ist auch mir aber keine Straftat bekannt. Die Firma macht, sicher auf [......] Art und Weise, aber nichts weiter als etwas zu fordern. Und das kann sie nur auf zivilrechtlichem Weg über ein Gericht durchsetzen.

Eine Forderung, die irgend jemand an mich stellt, ist erst einmal nichts als heiße Luft. Erst wenn der Forderer ein Gericht einschaltet muss ich reagieren.

Aber selbst wenn die Forderung absolut aus der Luft gegriffen sein sollte stellt die Forderung an sich keine Straftat dar. Es ist und bleibt nur der zivilrechtliche Weg.

Zu der Aussage des Polizisten (man müsse die Inkassokosten auf jeden Fall übernehmen) eine Frage: Weißt Du noch wer genau das gesagt hat? 

Wenn ja mache bitte eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde. Solche Aussagen dürfen Polizeibeamte überhaupt nicht treffen. Das verunsichert nur die Bürger und erspart dem Beamten eventuell Arbeit bei der Anzeigenaufnahme, mehr aber nicht.

Und hat er es wirklich so gesagt oder doch eher "Meiner Meinung nach..."?  Das wiederum darf er, so glaube ich wenigstens.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## nielk (23 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke für den Rat, leider kam er für mich zu spät


----------



## wiriwa (27 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Auch ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter durchstehen müssen.
Diese habe ich auf meiner Homepage aufgelistet. Wer Interesse an diesen hat, kann per Mail (****@arcor.de) meine Internetadressen erfragen.
WIRIWA

_emailaddi gelöscht siehe  NUB modaction
dafür gibt es den Weg per PN  _


----------



## Smithschlem (27 August 2006)

Ich habe mal eine Frage?:
Dass Alphaload wohl nicht zu den seriösesten, hat man ja schon gelernt. Scheinbar bin ich nun wohl wider erwarten doch von meinem Widerrufsrecht zurückgetreten und werde wohl erst mal zahlen. Habe aber totzdem noch den Drang dazu Nachforschungen betreffend dem Angebot anzustellen. Was mir  aufgefallen ist: Wenn man eine Datei heruntergeladen hat wurden gleich mehrere Teile von Archiven geladen die ich aber irgendwie nicht öffnen konnte. Inwiefern habt ihr damit Probleme gehabt?
Und wie ist es möglich sich an Klagen anzuhängen?


----------



## Nasreddin (27 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Smithschlem schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Frage?:
> Dass Alphaload wohl nicht zu den seriösesten, hat man ja schon gelernt. Scheinbar bin ich nun wohl wider erwarten doch von meinem Widerrufsrecht zurückgetreten und werde wohl erst mal zahlen. Habe aber totzdem noch den Drang dazu Nachforschungen betreffend dem Angebot anzustellen. Was mir  aufgefallen ist: Wenn man eine Datei heruntergeladen hat wurden gleich mehrere Teile von Archiven geladen die ich aber irgendwie nicht öffnen konnte. Inwiefern habt ihr damit Probleme gehabt?
> Und wie ist es möglich sich an Klagen anzuhängen?





> Und wie ist es möglich sich an Klagen anzuhängen?


Sammelklagen gibt es mWn in Deutschland nicht. Es wäre also mMn lediglich möglich ein erstrittenes Urteil als Präzedenzfall für das eigene Verfahren zu nutzen. Das jetzt ganz Unabhängig von Alphaload. Falls es nicht stimmt, bitte korrigiert mich.

Dein Problem mit den Dateiarchiven, ist ganz normal für das Usenet, die Einzeldateien werden oft in RAR-Archive gepackt und diese dann in 15 MB große Teile gesplittet. Bei der Dateiübertragung gibts dann öfters mal fehlerhafte Archivteile. Gibt ein paar Programme mit denen man eine Reparatur versuchen kann, frag mich aber nicht welche, google hilft weiter!


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Nasreddin schrieb:
			
		

> Sammelklagen gibt es mWn in Deutschland nicht


es gibt sie grundsätzlich nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## tinowittig (28 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, ich habe mich leider dort auch angemeldet, das ist totaler mist dort, aber wohin muss ich meine Kündigung nun schicken, hat jemand eine Adresse, wo die Kündigung dann auch bearbeitet wird?


----------



## Don Pablo (28 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				tinowittig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe mich leider dort auch angemeldet, das ist totaler mist dort, aber wohin muss ich meine Kündigung nun schicken, hat jemand eine Adresse, wo die Kündigung dann auch bearbeitet wird?


Erstmal, willst Du kündigen oder deine Anmeldung widerrufen?
Sieh dir doch mal die Seite an, ganz unten steht Impressum.
Da ist auch die entsprechende Anschrift.


----------



## Tomaute (29 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
habe das gleiche Problem. am 03.08.02 angemeldet, Testaccount bekommen, hat nicht gefallen und per Mail gekündigt. Datenvolumen beim Testaccount nicht überschritten. Hingeschrieben wohin die Kündigung gehen sollen. Antwort:
Hallo,

wir bedauern Ihren Kündigungswunsch!

Um Ihren Vertrag/Testzeitraum zu kündigen, senden Sie bitte Ihre Kündigung per Post an:

Mainpean GmbH
Kündigung Alphaload
Scharnweberstraße 69
12587 Berlin
Deutschland 

Folgende Daten benötigen wir in Ihrem Schreiben: 

 - Ihren Benutzernamen (Bps: AL123456)
 - Ihre Emailadresse
 - Ihren Vor- und Nachnamen 

Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir derzeit Ihre Kündigung nur per Post annehmen und bearbeiten können.
*Zitat Ende*

Dann per Einschreiben am 09.08.2006 gekündigt. Keine Reaktion. Stattdessen ne Rechnung online ohne Certifikat bekommen. 95 Euro weil mein Testaccount automatisch in einen 10 Gig Account übergegangen ist.

Wieder hingeschrieben. Dann ne Antwort per Mail:
*Zitat*
Hallo,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum *18.08.2007*.

Wir werden Ihren Vertrag nicht automatisch verlängern.

--
Herzliche Gruesse,

Ihr 

AlphaLoad Team

w*w.alphaload.de 

Diese E-Mail wurde automatisch generiert. Bitte anworten Sie nicht direkt auf diese E-Mail.

------------------
*Zitat Ende:*

Wohlbemerkt, das Datenvolumen ist nicht überschritten gewesen und innerhalb von 14 Tagen gekündigt.
Anwat eingeschaltet weil immer wieder neue Rechnungen mit gleicher Forderung kamen.
Poststempel gilt. Aussedem habe ich den Abschnitt des Einschreibens. Also Rechnungen nicht berechtigt.
Warte nun was kommt.

Doch dann: Zitat

Hallo,
wir konnten bisher keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Da Sie uns die Einzugsermächtigung für Ihr Konto entzogen haben, werden wir den fälligen Betrag nicht von Ihrem Konto einziehen, sondern bitte Sie, ihn selbst an uns zu überweisen.

Wir geben Ihnen hiermit letztmalig Gelegenheit, den offenen Betrag (95,4 Euro) bis zum 28.08.2006 zu überweisen.

Wenn Sie die Zahlungsfrist fruchtlos verstreichen lassen, werden wir die Forderung an ein Inkassobüro weitergeben, was hohe Gebühren und ggf. sogar eine Schufa-Eintragung für Sie zur Folge haben kann.

Bitte benutzen Sie dazu folgende Kontoverbindung:

Hypo Vereinsbank AG - Konto 354 966 182 BLZ 100 208 90

Bitte geben Sie Ihre Kundennummer (KD-0xxxxxxxx) und Ihre Rechnungsnummer (RE-0xxxxxxx) unbedingt im Verwendungszweck an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können!

Falls Sie den offenen Betrag schon überwiesen haben, aber wir aufgrund von zeitlichen Verzögerungen noch keinen Geldeingang verbuchten konnten, betrachten Sie diese E-Mail bitte als gegenstandslos.

--
Ihr 

AlphaLoad Team


*Zitat Ende*:
(Kunden/Rechnungsnummer habe ich rausgexxxxt)

Hääää
moment, wieder zum Rechtanwalt gefaxt.
Füsse ruhig halten und warten, weil rechtzeitig gekündit und das Volumen nicht überschritten wurde. (Kann man nachweisen, wenn man sich schnell dort einlogt und die komplette Seite ausdruckt wo das verbrauchte Volumen steht.) hehe

Dann weitere Mail von Alphaload:
*Zitat:*
Hallo,

bei Ihrer Registrierung am 03.08.06 haben Sie die AGB akzeptiert. Dort ist unter dem Punkt 3. "Vertragsbedingungen" unter anderem folgendes festgehalten
worden:

Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes von 14 Tagen oder vorher nach Überschreiten des freien Testvolumens von 2 GB = 2048 MB, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes oder vor Ablauf des Testvolumens von 2 GB fristgerecht kündigt. Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Tage vor Ablauf des Testzeitraumes bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen.
Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels.

Der Poststempel Ihres Schreibens weist ein späteres Datum auf, von daher hat sich Ihr Testpaket auf das Alphaload 10 GB Paket gewandelt. Die Vertragslaufzeit jenes Pakets beläuft sich auf 12 Monate beginnend ab dem 18.08.06.

Ihre Kündigung wurde zum 18.08.07 im System erfasst.

*Zitat Ende.*

Also wieder zum Anwalt. Blödsin, 6 Tage nach dem Anmelden gekündigt. Alles OK. Anwalt schreibt nun mal einen Brief hin. Nun heisst es wieder warten.

Melde mich dann mal wieder.
by Tomaute

Für Schreibfehler kann ich nix, liegt an der Tasterur (*gg)


----------



## Tomaute (29 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Sorry , Nachtrag:


			
				Tomaute schrieb:
			
		

> habe das gleiche Problem. am 03.08.02 angemeldet,



*Natürlich angemeldet am 03.08.06*

By By


----------



## Siggi (30 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich denke Du hast den richtigen Weg gewählt. Mit dem Anwalt im Rücken wirst Du dann auch nichts mehr hören.

Wenn Deine Angaben richtig sind und Du die Fristen eingehalten hast können die ja Klagen bis sie schwarz werden.

Aber was mich interssiert, ist das Du scheinbar kein Schreiben von einem Inkassounternehmen bekommen hast.

Die meisten hier haben das sofort erhalten und sollten dann erheblich mehr zahlen. Haben die ihre Taktik geändert?


----------



## Tomaute (30 August 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
Nein ich habe bisher kein Inkassoschreiben bekommen. Nur die Mail mit dem: "Hallo,
wir konnten bisher keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen...."

Aber Du siehst, obwohl man es so gemacht hat wie die es wünschen, kommen die mit Forderungen und wollen Knete und lassen auch so schnell nicht wieder los. [.........]


Aber noch ist ka nicht aller Tage Abend. 
Mal sehen was kommt wenn die den Brief vom Ra. bekommen. 
Bis dann, Tomaute

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht beweisbare Vermutungen) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Siggi (4 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Tomaute schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Du siehst, obwohl man es so gemacht hat wie die es wünschen, kommen die mit Forderungen und wollen Knete und lassen auch so schnell nicht wieder los. [.........]



Das Problem haben viele. Aber das  echte Problem haben im Endeffekt die, weil die auch die Richtigkeit der Forderung beweisen müssen.


----------



## Aly As Dex (7 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe ebenfalls das gleiche problem wie Ihr alle, was ich fragen wollte:

Alles was ich bis jetzt bei Alphaload geladen habe is Fehlerhaft!

[...]

_[Falsche Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## KatzenHai (7 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Aly As Dex schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was ich bis jetzt bei Alphaload geladen habe is Fehlerhaft!


Hast du deine PC-Einstellungen geprüft, das der Fehler sicher bei denen liegt. Ist ja schon sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass nicht ein einziger Download klappen soll ...



			
				Aly As Dex schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht eine fristlose Kündigung stellen, wenn der Vertragspartner seinen Teil des Vertrags nicht erfüllt?
> 
> Da die Downloads alle fehlerhaft sind, ist das doch nichterfüllung des Vertrags von Seiten Alphaload!


1. Zunächst ist das mal Schlechterfüllung.  Vorerst, denn ...
2. hast du bereits eine Nachfrist gesetzt unter Mängelanzeige? Solcherlei macht meistens Sinn, wenn schlecht erfüllt wird. Und ist hilfreicher als sofort zu kündigen!


----------



## dvill (7 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Aly As Dex schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was ich bis jetzt bei Alphaload geladen habe is Fehlerhaft!


In diesem Satz zeigt sich ein gravierendes Missverständnis, welches man auch in vielen anderen Beiträgen in diesem Zusammenhang findet.

Es gibt im Internet seit der Frühzeit Newsgruppen zu vielen Themenkreise. Für den Zugriff benötigt man ein geeignetes Zugangsprogramm und einen Server, der die Newsgruppen verwaltet.

Es gibt frei zugängliche Server und welche, die zugangsbeschränkt sind. Viele Internet-Zugangsprovider bieten ihren Kunden eigene News-Server an. Hierbei beschränken sie die Auswahl der Newsgruppen.

Per Browser sind viele Newsgruppen zugänglich über http://groups.google.de/?hl=de .

Newsgruppen, die spezielle Inhalte bieten, die entweder nicht jugendfrei oder rechtlich fragwürdig sind, lassen sich aus guten Gründen nicht einfach öffentlich aufrufen.

Es gibt Zugangsprovider, die gegen Bezahlung den Zugang zu weiteren Newsgruppen im Usenet bieten. Die vertragliche Leistung ist dann nur, den Zugriff technisch herzustellen. Wenn der Zugriff technisch erfolgen kann, wird die vertragliche Leistung vollständig erfüllt.

Ob das im Usenet auffindbare Informationsangebot den Erwartungen eines Kunden entspricht und ob dieser tatsächlich etwas Sinnvolles findet, was seinem Suchwunsch entspricht, ist nicht Sache des Zugangsproviders.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (7 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aly As Dex schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor diesem Hintergrund gilt natürlich mein letztes Posting in Bezug auf Nachfristsetzung bzw. Schlechterfüllung nicht mehr.


----------



## PremKavi (7 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt frei zugängliche Server und welche, die zugangsbeschränkt sind. Viele Internet-Zugangsprovider bieten ihren Kunden eigene News-Server an. Hierbei beschränken sie die Auswahl der Newsgruppen.
> 
> Per Browser sind viele Newsgruppen zugänglich über http://groups.google.de/?hl=de .
> 
> ...



Das stimmt und stimmt auch wieder nicht. Freie Newsserver bieten in der Regel nur Zugriff auf eine Auswahl der Textgruppen des Usenet. Die Gruppen der alt. Hierarchie mit den alt.binaries gibt es dort nicht.

Das hat nichts mit legalen oder illegalen Inhalten der Newsgroups zu tun, sondern mit dem durch Binaries verursachten Traffic. Der tägliche Upload in das Usenet beträgt etwa 2 Terabyte, weitgehend von Binaries verursacht. Würde ein Newsserver darauf einen kostenlosen Zugriff bieten, wäre der Betreiber schnell pleite. Bei der durchschnittlichen Retention der meisten kommerziellen Provider von etwa 30 Tagen sind also 60 Terabyte Daten ständig verfügbar. Davon machen die reinen Textgruppen nur wenige GB aus. Durch die Beschränkung auf solche Textgruppen, die einen Upload von Binaries aus technischen Gründen nicht zulassen, kann auch ein kostenloser Zugang zum Usenet geboten werden.
Eine aktuelle Liste freier Newsserver findest Du hier hier

Ach übrigens, im Usenet Guide gibt es inzwischen auch ein Forum.


----------



## PremKavi (7 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke für das Korrigieren.


----------



## drdet (9 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da bin ich nicht so sicher, ob es nicht lohnt, mal zu prozessieren.
Mir ging es genauso - 5 downloads, alle fehlerhaft.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich Herr [...] trotz seiner "wunderbaren"^AGB nicht so ohne  weiteres da herauswinden kann.

Aber- ich lasse das erstmal nen  Anwalt prüfen.
Ärgerlich, dass ich erst hier her gefunden habe, nachdem ich auf alphaload [...] bin (und der vertrag ist definitiv geschlossen...)

_[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## PremKavi (10 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ähnliches habe ich auch schon in anderen Boards gelesen und es deckt sich mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen. Der Newsreader von Alphaload [...]. Ich konnte während meines Tests ja immerhin mit meinem eigenen Newsreader auf deren Newsserver zugreifen, um dann schnell zu merken, [...]. Nur wenige Newsgroups (es gibt im Usenet mehr als 160000 Newsgroups, davon knapp 3000 alt.binaries) und eine sehr geringe Retention.
Immerhin bekam ich damals noch per E-Mail die Zugangsdaten zum Newsserver auf Anfrage, die normalerweise mitgeteilten Zugangsdaten funktionieren nur mit dem Newsreader von Alphaload.
Andererseits ist ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Postings im Usenet unvollständig oder beschädigt. Wenn, wie es das Tool von Alphaload nun mal macht, nur das eigentliche Posting ohne die dazugehörenden PAR Files geladen wird, hast Du auch keine Chance, das Posting mithilfe der PAR Files zu reparieren. Näheres zu PAR Dateien findest Du im Usenet-Guide oder Du googlest mal danach.

Sollte Alphaload Dir auf Anfrage nicht die Zugangsdaten zum Newsserver liefern, damit Du mit einem vernünftigen Newsreader laden kannst, kannst Du es ja mal mit einer Anfechtung wegen Nichterfüllung probieren.

Und in Zukunft vielleicht erst informieren und dann erst Verträge abschließen, vor allem, wenn man sich gleich für ein Jahr bindet.

_[2 Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## drdet (10 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke für den Tip,

recht hast du mit den Verträgen....
na ja, die Kohle bringt mich nicht um, es nervt nur ganz schön, auf so einen [...]. (Udn zwar aus plumper Naivität, denn man kann ja zB hier alles drüber lesen, was man wissen muß. ::wall: :wall: 


Gut, dieses Forum jetzht zu kennen!:-D

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## PremKavi (10 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				drdet schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip,



Gern geschehen.



> na ja, die Kohle bringt mich nicht um, es nervt nur ganz schön, auf so einen [...].



Von dieser Art zu denken, können solche Firmen sehr gut leben.


----------



## nielk (11 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alle ,die eine Registriernummer und einen unseriösen Text zur Zahlungsaufforderung haben und mit den Methoden nicht einverstanden sind, möchte sich bitte bei mir melden, damit ich den Verbraucherverband informieren kann


----------



## Smith64FX (12 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Jetzt hab ich nach rund 2 Monaten schon wieder 2 eMails mit leerem Inhalt bekommen, nur einen Titel tragen sie, und zwar.

7. September
XXXXX XXXXXXX bitte beachten Sie Ihr Zahlungsziel zum heutigen Tage.[XXXXX] 

8. September
Wir erwarten Ihre Zahlung zum morgigen Tage![XXXXX]

Was soll denn das schon wieder, ich glaub die landen noch in meinem Spam Ordner! Außerdem sind das sowieso automatisch generierte e-mails, [...] :wall: :wall: :wall:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## PremKavi (12 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

bezog sich auf eine entfernte Äußerung, daher auch von mir gelöscht


----------



## PremKavi (20 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Heute kam mal wieder Post von Proinkasso.
Fristsetzung: 2.10.2006
Androhung gerichtlicher Schritte.
Werde den Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft Zweibrücken weitersenden.


----------



## PremKavi (20 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alphaload hat einen neuen Firmensitz:
Walea GmbH
Hostattstraße 5
CH-6060 Sarnen

Telefonnummer 0900 5104261
(0,49€ / min - aus dem deutschen Festnetz)

Ansprechpartner: [...]

Der Name kommt mir doch bekannt vor.

Auch die AGB wurde erneut geändert:


> 3.3. Der Vertrag wird befristet geschlossen. Die Mindestlaufzeit beträgt:
> für das 10-GB-Paket 12 Monate
> für das 20-GB-Paket 9 Monate
> für das 50-GB-Paket 6 Monate.
> ...


[...]

_[Persönliche Daten und Spekulation entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs lesen und beachten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Alphaload hat einen neuen Firmensitz:
> Walea GmbH
> Hostattstraße 5
> CH-6060 Sarnen
> ...


Es macht es den nicht zuständigen Behörden von Zweibrücken leichter.


----------



## PremKavi (20 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wieso sind die eigentlich nicht zuständig?
Die Mahnung von Proinkasso bezeiht sich ja nach wie vor auf eine Forderung der ScriptPowerOHG.


----------



## PremKavi (20 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Reducal

Das waren Originaldaten von deren Webseite. Und meine Spekulation lediglich eine unschuldige Frage.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das ist schon klar aber wie schon hier im Thread erwähnt, ist nicht immer alles so, wie es aussieht. Mit diesem nebulösen Hinweis kann man zwar nicht viel anfangen aber man kann sich seinen Reim darauf machen, warum wohl da eine Stelle in Berlin beteiligt ist (siehe AGB).


----------



## SEP (20 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Hallo Reducal
> 
> Das waren Originaldaten von deren Webseite. Und meine Spekulation lediglich eine unschuldige Frage.


ad 1:
Nicht Reducal hatte moderiert, sondern bh. Reducal ist geschätztes Mitglied, aber kein Moderator.

ad 2:
Der Mod bh hat richtig moderiert, denn auch bei Originaldaten kann es sich um Angaben handeln, die den hiesigen NUBs unterliegen, z.B. bei Personenangaben. Das ist genau dann sogar immer der Fall, wenn ein ordnungsgemäßes Impressum vorliegt - dennoch werden hier keine Personendaten gewünscht und zugelassen.

Und deine Frage war nicht unschuldig, sondern provokant und "geeignet, das Ansehen der Person zu verunglimpfen" - also auch nicht erwünscht.

Wenn die Beachtung der NUBs Dir nicht gefällt - d'accord. Das Netz ist weit und groß.


----------



## Sardine (22 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo- noch eine Geschädigte: mein Sohnemann (17) hat sich letztens bei AL angemeldet: mit halbem Namen von mir (Vorname + Anfangsbuchstabe des Nachnamens).
Bekam dann erstaunterweise eine Rechnung am 03.09. und da mein Name - sowie die Kontodaten falsch waren, habe ich denen lediglich per e-mail geantwortet, dass da wohl ein Irrtum vorläge: habe mich weder angemeldet- noch je etwas runtergeladen (mein Sohn übrigens auch nicht, weil es zu kompliziert war u. nicht einmal funktionierte!!)
WIR wohnen in Italien. 
Jetzt bekomme ich - wie alle hier - dauernd Mahnungen u. Rechnungen mit Standardantworten, obwohl ich denen geschrieben habe, dass ich nichts bestellt oder runtergeladen habe...bevor ich jetzt noch eine Rechnung von 177 Euro vom Inkasso bekomme: was habt Ihr als Ergebnis? Ist ja schon einige Zeit vergangen.
Habe also NIE eine Kündigung zu denen geschickt, da ich denen geschrieben habe, dass ich dort nie bestellt habe UND sämtliche Anmeldedaten (Namen u. Bankverbindung) falsch sind.
Was soll ich jetzt noch tun??
Wäre nett, wenn einer antwortet, [...] :sun:

_[Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## PremKavi (22 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Man kann es ignorieren, man kann Strafanzeige stellen, wobei, nachdem der Firmensitz inzwischen im schönen Sarnen ist, sich die Frage stellt, wohin damit oder kann weiterhin E-Mails und Briefe schreiben, die ohne Antwort bleiben. 
Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass Usenet Provider Jugendlichen den Zugang zum Usenet nicht erlauben, von einigen dubiosen Firmen abgesehen.

Mich erstaunt der Wechsel des Firmensitzes insoweit, als nach Schweizer Recht der Usenet Provider sowohl für Uploads als auch für Downloads illegalen Materials (Urheberrecht) in Anspruch genommen werden kann, wenn der User nicht greifbar ist. Also fast eine Haftung als Content Provider.


----------



## Sardine (22 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo nochmal,
hab ganz frisch um 17.30 Uhr nochmals eine Mahnung von AL erhalten...
Hat eigentlich schon einer von Euch einfach nicht bezahlt und dann nach 2-3 Widerrufen den Mailkontakt eingestellt??
Ich hab jetzt stundenlang im Netz gelesen - bei google findet man ne Menge über diese [.....]: was machen die nach dem sie die Inkasso beauftragt haben? Noch eine letzte Frist - u. dann eine allerletzte...ja und dann? Stand bei irgendwem wirklich schonmal der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür u. wollte pfänden oder melden die sich irgendwann nicht mehr??
Bei mir ist es ja noch recht "frisch": erst im Sept. dort auf die Seite gelangt...was ist mit denen, die dort schon im Mai anfingen??
Soll man überhaupt noch antworten?? Mal hab ich gelesen man müßte einfach zahlen, mal hab ich gelesen, dass die zwar noch das Inkasso-büro beauftragen, aber danach nicht vor Gericht ziehen....
Haben die aufgegeben oder sitzt Ihr jetzt alle im Kitchen??


----------



## PremKavi (22 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sardine schrieb:


> Haben die aufgegeben oder sitzt Ihr jetzt alle im Kitchen??



Ich sitze noch an meinem PC in meiner eigenen Wohnung.:-p 

Bekanntlich ist man bei alphaload sehr hartnäckig mit dem Beitreiben angeblich berechtigter Forderungen. Im Zeitalter der Automatisierung und des E-Mail Versands entstehen damit ja auch keine weiteren Kosten. Nach der 1. Mahnung von Proinkasso vom 15.5.2006 war zunächst mal Ruhe. Gestern kam jedoch mal wieder ein Brief von diesem netten Inkassobüro. So schnell geben die dann doch nicht auf, obwohl nun immerhin Portokosten anfallen.

Nach Meinung eines im WWW nicht ganz unbekannten Rechtsanwalts zahlen erfahrungsgemäß 1-2% der so Angemahnten. Sieht man sich den Traffic von alphaload bei alexa.com an, kann man sich eine Vorstellung davon machen, was unterm Strich hängenbleibt. Auf jeden Fall genug für einen Ferrari vor der Tür.

In Deinem Fall ist die Angelegenheit ja noch besonders pikant. Nicht nur, dass Du in Italien lebst, wo Proinkasso gar nichts ausrichten kann, sondern dass Dein 17jähriger Sohn sich mit einer Fake Adresse angemeldet hat. Mit einem 17jährigen dürfen die keinen Vertrag abschließen. Sieh Dir mal speziell diesen Thread durch, da steht bereits Einiges zu schwebend unwirksamen Verträgen.
Ob man einem Jugendlichen überhaupt Zugang zum Usenet verschaffen darf, bleibt dabei offen. Die meisten Usenet Provider verbieten in Ihren AGB, den Zugang Jugendlichen nutzbar zu machen. Wenn ich an die Terabytes an Erotic Binaries denke, dann völlig zu Recht.

Aber konkret, was hat alphaload denn von Euch?
Eine echte E-Mail Adresse, einen falschen Namen und sonst nichts.
Was wollen die damit?
Die können Dir noch nicht mal was mit der Post schicken.
Ich würde mir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Man kann übrigens auch E-Mail Adressen still legen.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Bekanntlich ist man bei alphaload sehr hartnäckig mit dem Beitreiben angeblich berechtigter Forderungen.
> 
> Nach Meinung eines im WWW nicht ganz unbekannten Rechtsanwalts zahlen erfahrungsgemäß 1-2% der so Angemahnten.



Angstmachen gilt nicht, zumindest nicht hier! Hartäckigkeit mit Wattebäuschchen kann man noch durchgehen lassen aber wer soll denn dieser berüchtigte Anwalt sein (Stadt, Name (verkürzt), Land).


----------



## PremKavi (22 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Angst machen?
Das ist ja wohl ein grobes Missverständnis.
Wollte damit nur klarstellen, das die Masche Erfolg hat.
Der Anwalt. mit dem ich darüber sprach, ist gewiss über jeden Verdacht der Angstmache erhaben.
Du findest seinen Namen im Impressum des lawblog
Wir arbeiten im Usenet Bereich sehr eng zusammen. Es wird in diesem Bereich bald zu einigen positiven Änderungen kommen, aber es ist noch zu früh für Details.


----------



## sehcssaiter (25 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

zu der email hät ich da nochmal ne frage!
können web.de oder yahoo oder andere email anbieter deine daten rausgeben und wenn ja, ab wann, kann man theoretisch ein verfahren an den hals kriegen wenn die deine daten über deinen-email anbieter kriegen?


----------



## sasser (25 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Man man man,....

was eine sche*** auf was habe ich mich da eingelassen?

Hatte mich aus neugierde bei A. am 22.9.06 angemeldet und wollte heute den account löschemn (wie bei usenext) naja... und da ich keinen link gefunden hatte, habe ich nach alpahload kündigen gegoogelt und bin hier gelandet...
naja ma sehen wies weitergeht... werde erstma widerrufen!:wall:


----------



## PremKavi (25 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



sehcssaiter schrieb:


> zu der email hät ich da nochmal ne frage!
> können web.de oder yahoo oder andere email anbieter deine daten rausgeben und wenn ja, ab wann, kann man theoretisch ein verfahren an den hals kriegen wenn die deine daten über deinen-email anbieter kriegen?



Natürlich können die Deine Daten herausgeben. Selbst zu einer Fake E-Mail Adresse gibt es eine eindeutige IP.
Aber Sie dürfen Deine Daten nur auf richterlichen Beschluß herausgeben und halten sich wohl auch daran. Alles andere wäre ein grober Verstoß gegen die Datenschutzrichtlinien.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass [...]. Wobei es dann ohnehin im Ermessen des Staatsanwaltes liegt, ein öffentliches Interesse an der Strafverfolgung zu sehen und Ermittlungen aufzunehmen.

_[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## KatzenHai (25 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Natürlich können die Deine Daten herausgeben. Selbst zu einer Fake E-Mail Adresse gibt es eine eindeutige IP.


... was nichts sagt - die IP haben viele.

Fraglich ist, wer (welcher PC/User) zu dieser Zeit Inhaber dieser IP war. Und DAS ist's, was nicht ohne Weiteres zu erhalten ist. Wobei zusätzlich festzuhalten ist, dass auch zeitlich da Obergrenzen der Speicherung gelten - danach ist auch mit Richter Schluss ...


----------



## PremKavi (25 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ...  dass auch zeitlich da Obergrenzen der Speicherung gelten - danach ist auch mit Richter Schluss ...



Damit hast Du natürlich recht. Die IP wird jedoch nicht nur während der Anmeldung geloggt, sondern bei jeder neuen Benutzung des E-Mail Accounts. Fake E-Mail Adresssen sind daher nur aus Internet Cafes sicher.

Ich frage mich eh, was das soll? Wenn man sich über ein Angebot genau informiert, bevor man sich zu irgend Etwas anmeldet bzw. etwas bestellt, brauchts keine Fake Anmeldungen.

Wobei mir das Problem mit Jugendlichen, die ihren 18. Geburtstag nicht abwarten können, durchaus bewußt ist. Ich konnte es damals auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## SEP (26 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Die IP wird jedoch nicht nur während der Anmeldung geloggt, sondern bei jeder neuen Benutzung des E-Mail Accounts.


Das habe ich nie anders behauptet.

Aber was hilft's? Geloggt wird z.B. 84.163.154.32 - was kann man damit anfangen? Nichts, denn diese IP ist aus dem Nummernblock des unbedeutenden Hosts DTAG.

Vollkommen egal dabei ist, ob dies am Anfang, in der Mitte oder am Ende der Internetverbindung geloggt wird. Denn ohne die Mitwirkung der DTAG, wer z.B. am 26.09.2006 um 8:15 gerade von der DTAG diese IP erhalten hatte, ist der Userkreis recht unüberschaubar, die in Betracht kommen ...


----------



## einermussesjatun (28 September 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi, 
nachdem ich vorgegangen bin, wie in einigen Kochbüchern beschrieben, 
schriftlicher Widerruf, mit Hinweis auf den Verstoss geg. das dt. Verbraucherschutzgesetz, widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung meiner Bank habe ich seit Ende Juli nichts mehr von diesem tollen Unternehmen gehört..
eine Mahnung habe ich nie bekommen, da ich mich mit der Formulierung auf die eines Anwaltes gehalten habe: googlet nach "*****" auf der seite anwalt24
Falls ihr Geschädigte seid, googlet ,mal nach "Aktenzeichen: 163 C 13423/05".

Ich habe heute meine Anzeige gegen den Dienstleister der Kripo erläutert und der Kripobeamte hat mich darin bestärkt, dass dies die richtige Entscheidung sei, um es solchen Firmen nicht zu leicht zu machen. Auch wenn ich (noch) nicht geschädigter bin ...


----------



## Tomaute (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Moin Moin

So nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder in Sachen Alphaload.

Also nachdem mein R.A. mal nen nette Brief verfasst und dort hin geschickt hat, hat sich Alphaload nicht mehr gemeldet.
Weder bei mir per Mail noch beim R.A.
In dem Schreiben wurde auch mit einem Gerichtsverfahren gedroht, wenn  A.Load auf Ihre zu Unrecht Aufgeführte Forderung weiter besteht.

Nach dem nun keine Antwort kam, sieht mein R.A. die Angelegenheit als gegessen, da auch die angegebene Frist verstrichen ist.


Es ist einfach so, das A.Load nicht auf Schreiben reagiert, weder auf Kündigungen von mir oder sonstiges.
Somit kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das ich nicht der einzige bin und sein werde bei denen gleiches passiert.

Gruss Tomaute


----------



## Pr8 (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern leider ebenfalls den Fehler gemacht mich bei Alphaload anzumelden, nachdem ich Probleme mit der Nutzung hatte, bin ich zufällig über Google hier gelandet... Nachdem ich mir den Kompletten Thread durchgelesen hatte, habe ich eine Kündigung per Email an Alphaload verschickt da es für einen Widerruf schon zu spät war (hatte mich schon mit meinen Daten in das Programm eingeloggt)... Heute habe ich nun zu meinem Erstaunen folgende Antwort bekommen: 

_Hallo XXX ,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-xxxxxxxx) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.

--
Herzliche Gruesse,

Ihr 

AlphaLoad Team


Diese E-Mail wurde automatisch generiert. Bitte anworten Sie nicht direkt auf diese E-Mail.   _

Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich trotzdem noch eine Kündigung per Post mit Rückschein verschicke.. Oder wäre diese Email alleine schon Beweis genug, falls Alphaload später doch Geld fordern sollte. Mich wundert z.B., dass eine Kündigung durch eine automatisch generierte Email bestätigt wird... 
Ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen :-D


----------



## PremKavi (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Pr8 schrieb:


> Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich trotzdem noch eine Kündigung per Post mit Rückschein verschicke.. Oder wäre diese Email alleine schon Beweis genug, falls Alphaload später doch Geld fordern sollte. Mich wundert z.B., dass eine Kündigung durch eine automatisch generierte Email bestätigt wird...
> Ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen :-D



Auch eine automatisch generierte E-Mail sollte ein hinreichender Beweis sein. Ich bin überrascht, dass man sich bei Alphaload nicht mehr auf § 3 Abs. 3 der AGB beruft, den es ja immer noch gibt.


----------



## Tomaute (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Auch eine automatisch generierte E-Mail sollte ein hinreichender Beweis sein. Ich bin überrascht, dass man sich bei Alphaload nicht mehr auf § 3 Abs. 3 der AGB beruft, den es ja immer noch gibt.


Moin

Vorsicht:
Zitat aus den AGBS von Alphaload.
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief, E-Mail, Fax) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist schriftlich an den Anbieter zu richten oder an:

mainpean GmbH, Widerruf Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin


Naja eigentlich widersprechen die sich hier schon. Aber schicke besser einen Brief hinterher. 
Gruss
Tomaute


----------



## Tomaute (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Pr8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gestern leider ebenfalls den Fehler gemacht mich bei Alphaload anzumelden, nachdem ich Probleme mit der Nutzung hatte, bin ich zufällig über Google hier gelandet... Nachdem ich mir den Kompletten Thread durchgelesen hatte, habe ich eine Kündigung per Email an Alphaload verschickt da es für einen Widerruf schon zu spät war (hatte mich schon mit meinen Daten in das Programm eingeloggt)... Heute habe ich nun zu meinem Erstaunen folgende Antwort bekommen:
> 
> _Hallo XXX ,
> ...


Moin

Vorsicht:
Zitat aus den AGBS von Alphaload.
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief, E-Mail, Fax) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist schriftlich an den Anbieter zu richten oder an:

mainpean GmbH, Widerruf Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin


Naja eigentlich widersprechen die sich hier schon. Aber schicke besser einen Brief hinterher. 
Gruss
Tomaute


----------



## Tomaute (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nachtrag
Sorry Leuts:

Widerrufsfolgen
Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung ganz oder teilweise nicht oder nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren, müssen Sie uns insoweit ggf. Wertersatz leisten.
*Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn wir mit der Ausführung der Leistung mit der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat (z.B. durch Download oder tatsächliche Nutzung des Portals durch Verwendung der Zugangsdaten).*
Ende der Widerrufsbelehrung

Gruss
Tomaute[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tomaute (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Pr8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gestern leider ebenfalls den Fehler gemacht mich bei Alphaload anzumelden, nachdem ich Probleme mit der Nutzung hatte, bin ich zufällig über Google hier gelandet... Nachdem ich mir den Kompletten Thread durchgelesen hatte, habe ich eine Kündigung per Email an Alphaload verschickt da es für einen Widerruf schon zu spät war (hatte mich schon mit meinen Daten in das Programm eingeloggt)... Heute habe ich nun zu meinem Erstaunen folgende Antwort bekommen:
> 
> _Hallo XXX ,
> ...


Also Klartext.
Nachdem du Dich mit einem Newsreader eigelogt hast und hast dann nur 1KB von irgend einem Header geladen ist der Widerruf erlöscht.
Siehe die Mail von A.Load die ich bekommen habe nachdem ich mich eingelogt habe und danach umgehend den widerspruch per Mail geschrieben habe:

Hallo,

Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen, da Sie den angebotenen Dienst bereits genutzt haben. Die Dienstleistung (Download) ist von Ihnen selbst veranlasst worden. Wir verweisen insoweit auf § 312 d Abs. 3 BGB. 

Zudem weisen wir darauf hin, dass die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen Vertragsbestandteil sind. Diese sind demnach auch ausschlaggebend und verbindlich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Isaxxxxx xxxxx
*Name habe ich rausge xt*
-------------------------------
Alphaload Support
w*w.alphaload.de
Hotline: 0900 - 5 104 261
(0,49 EUR/Min aus dem Festnetz)

also nicht einlogen, nichts dowloaden, dann ist alles gut. So ein Blödsinn habe ich noch nie gelesen wie die AGBs von A.Load.
Wie soll man bitte ne Testphase durchführen ohne etwas down zu loaden??

Gruss Tomaute


----------



## PremKavi (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Widerruf und Kündigung sind 2 Paar Stiefel.
Im Widerrufsrecht befindet man sich nur solange, wie man noch keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat.
Da die Bestellung eines Testzugangs der Bestellung eines Jahresvertrages gleichkommt, mit dem Unterschied, das der Testzugang vor Ablauf der Testphase kündbar ist und damit auch die Bestellung des Jahresvertrages hinfällig macht, gelten hier die ganz normalen Vorschriften des BGB zur Kündigung.
Nach Meinung meines Anwalts kann sich eine Firma dann nicht mehr auf besondere Formvorschriften (hier postalische Kündigung an a oder m) der Kündigung berufen, wenn eine nicht der Form entsprechende Kündigung (hier E-Mail) bestätigt wird.
Denn damit würde bekundet, dass man die Willenserklärung des Vertragspartners rechtzeitig erhalten habe.

Dennoch ist ein eingeschriebener Brief der sicherste Weg, wenn man noch nicht einmal mit einer Kündigungsbestätigung einer Firma über den Weg trauen kann.

Im rechtlichen Bereich ist vieles Vermutung und nur wenig gesichertes Wissen. Nur eines ist im Rechtswesen sicher: Das es keine Sicherheit gibt.


----------



## Pr8 (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alles klar, dann werd ich wohl lieber den sicheren Weg gehen und nochmal per  Einschreiben mit Rückschein kündigen, sicher ist sicher... Hat mich aber wie gesagt auch gewundert das die die Kündigung per Email angeblich akzeptiert haben, war ja bisher noch bei keinem hier so oder? Vielleicht auch nur wieder n Trick von denen...


----------



## Oleander (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

*Hallo zusammen,

habe mich am 02.10.06 ca. 00:30 Uhr bei Alphaload angemeldet, den Account aktiviert, die Software installiert und ca. 1GB heruntergeladen.
Durch Zufall fand ich dieses Forum, war ziemlich von der Rolle wie ich so dumm sein konnte und verfasste am selben Nachmittag eine schriftliche Kündigung (per Einschreiben) welche ich ca. 15:30 Uhr im Postamt aufgab.
Dann 2 Tage angespanntes warten, am 05.10.06 ca 00:30 Uhr eMail`s gecheckt und das war in meinem Postfach :
*
Hallo XXXXXX XXXXXX,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-XXXXXXXX) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.

--
Herzliche Gruesse,

Ihr 

AlphaLoad Team

w*w.alphaload.de - forget the rest!

Diese E-Mail wurde automatisch generiert. Bitte anworten Sie nicht direkt auf diese E-Mail.   
Die Emailadresse noreply @ alphaload.de wird nicht abgefragt sondern dient nur zum Versand. Bitte benutzen Sie stets support @ alphamailbox.de

Um Kontakt mit uns aufzunehmen, besuchen Sie bitte
ht*p://w*w.alphaload.de/support.html

------------------------------------------------------------

AlphaLoad ist ein Angebot der

Walea GmbH
Hostattstraße 5
6060 Sarnen
Schweiz

support @ alphamailbox.de



*Meine Freude war groß und ich bin geheilt von solchem Mist.

MfG Oleander
*


----------



## Gandalf1975 (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bin leider auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Ich hatte nur den Testdownload von genutzt. Als ich den letzten Download getätigt hatte, war der Stand 1,94 GB. Nächsten Tag bekam ich eine Rechnung, weil ich angeblich 2,04 GB verbraucht hatte und deshalb ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei. Als ich verlangte, dass Sie mir diese 2,04 GB Download zu beweisen, kommt immer nur die gleiche Mail mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung:wall:Ich habe denen Auf jeden Fall mal die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen. Jetzt drohen die mit Inkasso und Mahnbescheide. 

Alles was ich rfuntergeladen hatte, war totaler schrott. Fast alles war unbrauchbar. 

Ist das eigendlich Legal was die Firma da betreibt? Ich meine das die so die Leute blenden. Ich kenne mich da zu wenig aus. 

Ich werde Euch mal auf den laufenden halten was mein Fall angeht:-p


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Gandalf1975 schrieb:


> Ist das eigendlich Legal was die Firma da betreibt? Ich meine das die so die Leute blenden.


Legal ist das mEn schon. Die stellen einen Zugang zum Usenet bereit, mehr nicht. Was ein Nutzer dann downloadet ist nicht deren Sache. Du aber solltest dich auch mal fragen, ob deine Downloads legal waren (Richtung Verletzung des Urheberrecht), da die Vervielfältigung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke aus einer anonymen Quelle strafbar ist.

Den Unterschied bei den Volumina würde ich mir u. a. mit den zusätzlichen Portierungsgrößen erklären, die neben dem eigentlichen Volumen als Transport, Login oder sonstwas anfallen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du aber solltest dich auch mal fragen, ob deine Downloads legal waren (Richtung Verletzung des Urheberrecht), da die Vervielfältigung urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke aus einer anonymen Quelle strafbar ist.


Der Ärger könnte noch aus einer  ganz anderen Ecke kommen, und zwar noch viel heftiger 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43626


advisor schrieb:


> http://www.de.internet.com/index.php?id=2045112
> 
> Für die Schar der Kunden dieser Videohoster dürfte sich -wie schon bei Kazaa etc.- die Frage stellen, ob der Download der Werke gegen das UrhG verstößt (wobei es sich im Unterschied zu Kazaa um einen reinen Download handelt) und ggfs. strafbar ist.


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Richtig! Und wie man gerade unschwer erkennt, wurde von der Musik- und Filmindustrie in diesem Jahr ein Feldzug gegen die Downloader gestartet, was die Vermutung zulässt, dass Portlale wie Alphaload, Usenext, Firstload, Usepirat usw. auch in baldiger Zukunft auf den Prüfstand der Legalität geraten werden. Immerhin wird dort reißerisch mit genau den strafbewährten Handlungen der (zumeist unerfahrenen oder merkbefreiten) Nutzer geworben, was man durchaus auch als Anstiftung bewerten könnte.


----------



## Tomaute (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Moin

Wenn es mal .. vor Gericht gehen sollte weil einer der Kunden in einer Testphase was geladen hat, ist die beweispflicht bei dem Dienstanbieter, das der Kunde was illegales geladen hat. Er könnte ja auch nur mal einen Testbericht oder einen Schaltplan für ... wat weis ich gesucht haben weil er sowas als Hobbie mach und sich was bastelt. Dafür lang ein Testaccount

auch wird sich ein solcher.. selbst damit ins Aus setzen weil man über diesen Dienst illegales beziehen kann. Ich habe bisher noch nichts gelesen wo es zu einem Verfahren zwischen Kunden und einem solchen Dienst kam. Denn ich denke , die wissen das sich solche Dienste in einer Grauzone  und mit einem fuss in der Illegalität stehen. Man wird ja gerade auf solchen Seiten dazu aufgefordert sich sowas zu laden. Ausserdem werben die doch gross damit. Dürfte dann auch nicht sein.

Also so einfach kommen die aus einer Verhandlung nicht raus und auch nicht billig weg.


Muss ja nicht immer Film und Musik sein was interessan ist.
Nicht der Kunde muss es beweisen sondern der der Anschuldigt. Ist ein bisle schwer sowas nachzuvollziehen.


By Tomaute
Schreibfehler sind geschenkt, Linke Hand in Gips


----------



## PremKavi (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ihr habt ja Recht, aber mit Einschränkungen.
Gerade Firmen, die die Binaries des Usenet mit "alles legal" oder ähnlich bewerben, erwecken bei unbedarften Newbies den Eindruck, dass im Usenet die deutschen Gesetze aufgehoben seien. Man kann sich über das Urheberrecht an sich streiten, aber im Moment ist es mal gültiges Recht.

Andererseits entsteht durch Eure Stellungnahmen der falsche Eindruck, dass in den Usenet Binary Groups nur und ausschließlich illegales Zeug zu haben wäre. Das entspricht weder historisch noch faktisch den Gegebenheiten. Das Usenet wurde um Binaries erweitert, weil mit zunehmender Serverkapazität und Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit der Austausch von Binaries überhaupt ermöglicht wurde, nachdem entsprechende Codierungen und Newsreader, die damit umgehen können, entwickelt wurden. (Das Usenet arbeitet mit 7 Bits und kann eigentlich gar keine Binaries transportieren.) In zahllosen Newsgroups der alt. und der alt.binaries Hierarchie werden nach wie vor völlig legale Inhalte gepostet. 

Dass das Usenet wegen seiner Anonymität, die jedoch nur den Download, nicht den Upload, betrifft, auch zur weltweiten Verbreitung urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials mißbraucht wird, ist unbestritten. Wobei man sich auch darüber klar sein muss, dass nicht überall auf der Welt das sehr srikte, den Interessen der Industrie dienende Urheberecht Deutschlands gilt. Bereits in unseren deutschsprachigen Nachbarländern Österreich und Schweiz sieht man das wesentlich lockerer.

Wenn ich Eure Antworten lese, gewinne ich fast den Eindruck, als ob das, was Abzocker Firmen mit Usenet Newbies anstellen, letztendlich in Ordung sei, weil die Newbies ja schließlich und endlich auch nur deshalb auf das Usenet scharf sind, weil es dort unter anderem nach deutschem Recht illegale Inhalte gibt.

Für mich hören sich Eure Postings gerade so an wie: Geschieht Euch recht, dass Ihr auf solche Angebote hereinfallt.


----------



## Tomaute (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Jupp stimmt. 
Früher gab es das alles nicht. Im Usenet wurden z.B. Fragen gestellt auf die man dann ein Antwort erhielt. Mal ne Anleitung für dies oder das........
Es war eine Infoplattform die weltweit funkste. Alles andere kamm erst vor ein paar Jahren dazu.

Auch war das Usenet früher kostenlos. Es gibt zwar heute noch frei Newsserver aber nur Infos wollen die wenigsten.

Ich wollte damit nicht ausdrücken das alles Legal ist was man / der Kunde da macht. Es ging mir um die Beweiskraft wenn man mal mit so einem Dienst vor Gericht zieht.
Hier muss sich zunächst einmal der Anbieter rechtfertigen das er von Illegalen Sachen nichts weiss. Schwer, wenn man damit dicke Werbung macht um Kunden zu locken. Auch wenn er sich von solchen Sachen distanziert, ist das wissen das man über seinen Dienst Illegales bekommt , ich denke, auch schon strafbar. Deshalb "Grauzone". 


By Tomaute


----------



## technofreak (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Für mich hören sich Eure Postings gerade so an wie: Geschieht Euch recht, dass Ihr auf solche Angebote hereinfallt.


Wer ist euch?   Die Unterstellung kann ich nicht sehen. Bitte sachlich  bleiben und nichts  
hineininterpretieren


----------



## PremKavi (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Tomaute schrieb:


> Früher gab es das alles nicht. Im Usenet wurden z.B. Fragen gestellt auf die man dann ein Antwort erhielt. Mal ne Anleitung für dies oder das........
> Es war eine Infoplattform die weltweit funkste. Alles andere kamm erst vor ein paar Jahren dazu.
> 
> Auch war das Usenet früher kostenlos. Es gibt zwar heute noch frei Newsserver aber nur Infos wollen die wenigsten.



Das trifft auf das Usenet immer noch zu. Es gibt auch immer noch kostenlose public Newsserver. Praktisch jeder Internet Provider betreibt auch eigene, für Kunden kostenlose Newsserver. Allerdings mit Einschränkungen.

Arcor, mein Internet Provider, bietet kostenlosen Zugang zu lediglich ca. 28 000 der über 160 000 verfügbaren Newsgroups.

Dass es immer weniger freie Newsserver gibt, liegt einfach an der Zunahme des Traffics. Bereits 1998, da gab es noch keine Binaries im Usenet, überstieg der tägliche Upload in des Usenet bereits 1 GB, nur von Textbeiträgen verursacht. Inzwischen ist alleine der Traffic aus Textgruppen so groß, dass kaum noch jemand die dafür erforderlichen Kapazitäten kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt.

In das Usenet insgesamt werden inzwischen deutlich über 2 Terabyte pro Tag hochgeladen. Die dafür erforderlichen Kapazitäten kosten immens viel Geld. Ein bedeutender deutscher Usenet Provider zahlt alleine für die Standleitung EUR 20 000 monatlich.

Ich meine Captain Picard und Reducal. Das Usenet ist keine Grauzone. Wenn schon, dann ist das Internet insgesamt eine Grauzone, da über alle Dienste des Internets u.a. auch illegales Material verbreitet wird.

Da werden dann auch gleich alle Usenet Provider in einen Topf geworfen, auch wenn lediglich die als unseriös bekannten mit Namen genannt werden.



> dass Portlale wie Alphaload, Usenext, Firstload, Usepirat usw.


Das usw. legt nahe, dass die Aussage auch auf alle anderen zutrifft. Im Klartext heißt das doch, lasst die Finger vom Usenet. Heißt es weiter, auch die stockseriösen Provider sind letztendlich Gauner, die geschickt in einer Grauzone agieren.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, darauf zu verweisen, dass es auch seriöse Usenet Provider gibt und wie man die findet?

Ich neige manchmal zu überspitzen Äußerungen. Ich möchte weder beleidigen noch gar verletzen.
Mir persönlich liegt das Usenet sehr am Herzen und ich habe bereits einiges in Bewegung gebracht, was zu einem zukünftigen seriösen Usenet führen kann. Schwarze Schafe kann niemand verhindern, aber man kann den Korb möglichst hoch hängen und ansonsten informieren.

Deshalb fühle ich mich auch persönlich betroffen, wenn die Binary Groups sowie alle Provider, die Zugang dazu bieten, pauschal als Grauzone tituliert werden.

Sinn dieses Threads ist es doch, Betroffenen auch, soweit es die deutschen Gesetze zulassen, zu helfen, sich darüber auszutauschen, wie weit alphaload geht mit der Beitreibung seiner Forderungen etc.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Ich meine Captain Picard .....


Das ist eine  lächerliche Unterstellung. 

EOT


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Das usw. legt nahe, dass die Aussage auch auf alle anderen zutrifft....


So war das nicht gemeint. Du weißt am besten, wer  mit usw. gemeint ist, wenn man das in einem Atemzug mit den anderen Beispielen erwähnt. Lies´ nochmal mein Posting zuvor - da steht was von Werbung und wer die so aggressiv einsetzt, wie die erwähnten Portale, ist mit drin in dem Topf.



PremKavi schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr, mit diesem Board das Usenet einstampfen zu können? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, darauf zu verweisen, dass es auch seriöse Usenet Provider gibt und wie man die findet?


Das stimmt, lege dir doch eine entsprechende Signatur zu, dann kann man ja darauf verweisen. Ansonsten will niemand hier das Usenet einstampfen. Es ist eher so, dass sich hier im Board kaum jemand ernsthaft dafür interessiert. Die Probleme, die hier behandelt werde, stammen mehr aus der Klicki-Bunti-Internet-Welt.


----------



## PremKavi (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Gandalf1975 schrieb:


> Ich bin leider auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Ich hatte nur den Testdownload von genutzt. Als ich den letzten Download getätigt hatte, war der Stand 1,94 GB. Nächsten Tag bekam ich eine Rechnung, weil ich angeblich 2,04 GB verbraucht hatte und deshalb ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei. Als ich verlangte, dass Sie mir diese 2,04 GB Download zu beweisen, kommt immer nur die gleiche Mail mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung:



Normalerweise ist es gerade umgekehrt. Der Newsreader zeigt das gesamte Traffic Volumen an, wenn er sauber programmiert ist. Auch den Header Download, der bei seriösen Usenet Providern nicht berechnet wird. Deshalb differieren bei seriösen Usenet Providern die Verbrauchsangaben auf der Webseite und im Newsreader teilweise erheblich, je nachdem, ob man eher mit einer Suchmaschine auf das Usenet zugreift oder sich die Header seiner Lieblings Newsgroups vom Server holt. Da glaubt man manchmal, das Limit sei doch eigentlich schon längst erschöpft, wieso lädt der denn immer noch und ein Blick auf die Webseite zeigt, dass da einige Gigabyte nicht berechneter Header dabei sind.

Die Differenzen zwischen dem von Alphaload behaupteten Traffic und dem von deren Newsreader angezeigten Traffic lassen sich, will man nicht etwas anderes unterstellen, nur mit mangelhafter Programmierung des Newsreaders erklären.



> Alles was ich rfuntergeladen hatte, war totaler schrott. Fast alles war unbrauchbar.



Um mit dem Usenet zurecht zu kommen, braucht es schon gewisse Grundkenntnisse. Ganz ohne geht es nun mal nicht. Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert, als ich feststellte, dass es aus dem Forum von firstload inzwischen Links auf meine Webseite gibt, weil sich dort das nötige Knowhow findet. Ausgerechnet von firstload.


----------



## PremKavi (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das stimmt, lege dir doch eine entsprechende Signatur zu, dann kann man ja darauf verweisen. Ansonsten will niemand hier das Usenet einstampfen. Es ist eher so, dass sich hier im Board kaum jemand ernsthaft dafür interessiert. Die Probleme, die hier behandelt werde, stammen mehr aus der Klicki-Bunti-Internet-Welt.



Sorry, Reducal, deswegen war ich ja auch über Dein usw. etwas pikiert. Meinst Du, man würde eine Änderung meiner Signatur in "Usenet Guide", möglichst noch gleich mit Link, hier akzeptieren und nicht als unerwünschte Werbung auffassen?

Die Klicki-Bunti-Internet-Welt trifft ja nun mal auch auf die Werbung einiger Usenet Provider zu. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass vielen, die sich auf einen Testaccount der erwähnten Firmen einlassen, noch nicht einmal bewußt ist, dass es sich dabei um einen Zugang zum Usenet handelt.

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Methoden von Buchclub Drückerkolonnen aus den 70iger und 80iger Jahren.



> Zitat von PremKavi :Ich meine Captain Picard .....
> 
> Das ist eine lächerliche Unterstellung.



Sorry, wenn ich Dich falsch interpretiert habe.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Diskussion hier ist ebenso ärgerlich wie falsch und sinnlos.

Ein Provider, der Zugang zum Usenet nach Volumenabrechnung anbietet, ist sicherlich nicht gehindert, darüber Rechnungen zu erstellen, weil ein Kunde meint, dass es dort ungesetzliche Inhalte gibt.

Bei Trafficvolumenabrechnungen ist immer die Frage, ob das Volumen richtig erfasst wird. Wer darüber mit seinem Provider streiten will, soll das tun.

Das eignet sich nicht für öffentliche Debatten, ist nicht von allgemeinerem Interesse und für dieses Forum nicht weiter von Interesse.

Am besten schließen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## PremKavi (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hier ist ebenso ärgerlich wie falsch und sinnlos.
> Bei Trafficvolumenabrechnungen ist immer die Frage, ob das Volumen richtig erfasst wird. Wer darüber mit seinem Provider streiten will, soll das tun.



Würde es lediglich um eine andere Sicht des Volumens gehen, hättest Du recht mit Deiner Einschätzung. Aber bei einigen Providern, so auch alphaload, geht es um eine magische Grenze des während des Testzugangs freien Downloadvolumens. Gemäß der AGB dieser Provider wird automatisch ein Jahresvertrag abgeschlossen, wenn diese Grenze überschritten wird.
Eigentlich fällt es ja in die Verantwortung des Providers, das freie Volumen eines Testzugangs automatisch zu begrenzen. Tut er das nicht und nutzt die Überschreitungsmöglichkeit, um User zu einem Jahresvertrag zu zwingen, dann ...

Damit wären wir wieder beim Thema Abofalle.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



PremKavi schrieb:


> Würde es lediglich um eine andere Sicht des Volumens gehen, hättest Du recht mit Deiner Einschätzung.


Genau so ist das. Der Rest ist Quark.

Wer nach dem Download von 1 GB nicht merkt, ob er ein kostenpflichtiges Abo will, muss hier wenigstens nicht rumheulen.

Die Konditionen sind jedenfalls klar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## PremKavi (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich denke, dann könnt Ihr alle Foren zu Abofallen schliessen. Wenn nur jemand, der AGB liest und versteht sowie mit der Technik umgehen kann, Anspruch auf Euren Schutz hat, sind solche Foren wohl überflüssig.

Blieben dann nur noch Abofallen, deren Betreiber zu dumm sind für juristisch einwandfreie AGB und Webseiten.


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dann also mal langsam und deutlich.

Dieses Forum kümmert sich seit Jahren sehr erfolgreich um Menschen, die unbewusst in Dialerüberfälle geraten oder in Abofallen tappen. Das bleibt auch so.

Wer aber die ABGs liest, alles versteht und ein kostenloses Volumen bewusst bis 1,94 GB ausschöpft, wenn bei 2 GB die Bezahlgrenze liegt, handelt nicht unwissend.

Der wesentliche Unterschied aber ist: Das Usenet ist frei zugänglich in dem Bereich, der unstrittig legal ist, z.B. über Google Groups.

Der hier angezettelte Diskussionsbedarf wird aber verursacht durch den Teil des Usenets, der aus guten Gründen zugangsbeschränkt ist.

Wer Zugang zu zugangsbeschränktem Material sucht, soll sich die Hilfe holen, wo er mag. Dieses Forum leistet nach meiner Einschätzung keine Hilfestellung für den Zugang zu rechtlich oder sonstwie problematischen Inhalten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## PremKavi (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

In dem speziellen Fall gebe ich Dir Recht. Wer in Kenntnis der Folgen des Überschreitens des freien Downloadvolumens sich bis knapp an die Grenze herantastet, tut dies im Bewußtsein der damit verbundenen Gefahr.

Ob solche AGB zulässig sind, darüber werden wohl mal die Gerichte verhandeln, sollte es deswegen jemals zu einem Prozess kommen.



> Dieses Forum kümmert sich seit Jahren sehr erfolgreich um Menschen, die unbewusst in Dialerüberfälle geraten oder in Abofallen tappen. Das bleibt auch so.



Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde ich hier nichts posten. Diese Absicht unterstütze ich voll und ganz.



> Der wesentliche Unterschied aber ist: Das Usenet ist frei zugänglich in dem Bereich, der unstrittig legal ist, z.B. über Google Groups.



Google Poster sind im Usenet denkbar unbeliebt. Aus gutem Grund.
Ansonsten sehe ich schon wieder die Andeutung, alles was auch nur entfernt nach Binary riecht, sei dann eben nicht legal. Außerdem gibt es massig illegale Textpostings, die auch per Google Groups erreichbar sind, es sei denn, Google Groups hätte saumäßig gute Filter. Gesetze werden nicht nur per Urheberschutz verletzt.



> durch den Teil des Usenets, der aus guten Gründen zugangsbeschränkt ist.



Ich dachte, es wäre mir gelungen, deutlich zu machen, warum dieser Bereich des Usenets zugangsbeschränkt ist. Das hat nichts mit dem Inhalt der Newsgroups zu tun, sondern mit dem durch Binaries verursachten Traffic und den dadurch verursachten Kosten.

Newsserver Betreiber und kommerzielle Usenet Provider sind nach deutschem Recht Access Provider. Zugansbeschränkungen beruhen auf §§ 107 ff. BGB. Nur und ausschließlich!

Du tust den Millionen Usenet Usern, die sich auch per Binaries über Ihre Hobbies austauschen, einfach Unrecht.



> Wer Zugang zu zugangsbeschränktem Material sucht, soll sich die Hilfe holen, wo er mag. Dieses Forum leistet nach meiner Einschätzung keine Hilfestellung für den Zugang zu rechtlich oder sonstwie problematischen Inhalten.



Dann sollten folgerichtig alle Threads zu Usenet Providern geschlossen werden. Natürlich mit der Unterstellung, dass es sich bei allen Inhalten des Usenet, die nicht per Google Groups oder über freie Newsserver erreichbar sind, um solche Inhalte handelt.

Zumindest von Deiner Seite sehe ich das als einen Freibrief für alle Firmen, Interessenten über den Tisch zu ziehen, sobald auch fragwürdige Inhalte angeboten werden. Denk mal weiter. Welche Threads in diesem Forum hätten dann überhaupt noch eine Berechtigung?


----------



## tanja (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

also habe mal eine frage.da diese geschichte auch meinem bruder passiert ist werd ich auf alle fälle eure tips probieren.worüber ich mir nicht sicher bin. durfte die firma mit meinem bruder der noch nicht volljährig ist überhaupt einen vertrag abschliesen???bitte um antwort...dankeee


----------



## PremKavi (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



tanja schrieb:


> durfte die firma mit meinem bruder der noch nicht volljährig ist überhaupt einen vertrag abschliesen???bitte um antwort...dankeee


Diese Frage ist doch schon oft genug in diesem Thread gestellt und beantwortet worden.

_[Unerlaubte Rechtsberatung entfernt.
Im Wiederholungsfall steht die Sperre des Benutzerprofils an. (bh)]_


----------



## tanja (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

also ich hab mich hier angemeldet weil ich freundlich um hilfe gebeten habe.ich habe mir nicht alle einträge durch gelesen.un da ich schon ne zeit lang hier am suchen bin war ich so frei zu fragen.es gibt viele seiten die darüber berichten.da kann man mal den überblich verlieren.trotzdem danke:wall:


----------



## vital (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich habe auch das problem wie alle anderen hier mit der Firma A.....d.
Der Ablauf bei mir ist wie folgt:
Angemeldet am 3.09.06 gesamt 1,64 verbraucht und dann schnell per Email am 14.09.06 gekündigt. Am 15.09.06 per Einschreiben Widerrufen. Habe auch die Bestätigung der Post mit Unterschrift.
Aber .... ich war doch nicht schnell genug.
Erste Email:


> Hallo xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum 18.09.2007.
> 
> ...


Dann:



> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen, da Sie den angebotenen Dienst bereits genutzt haben. Die Dienstleistung (Download) ist von Ihnen selbst veranlasst worden. Wir verweisen insoweit auf § 312 d Abs. 3 BGB.
> 
> ...



Dann:

Rechnung für die 12 Monate Vertrag in einer Summe.

Ich habe im Kündigungsschreiben die Einzugsermächtigung gekündigt.
Abbuchung erfolgte trotzdem. ...Rückbuchung veranlasst!!

Dann email:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sie haben innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage der Testzeit ein Gratis 2GB Downloadpack von uns erhalten. Dies wandelte sich nach der Testzeit um, wenn innerhalb der ersten 10 Tagen keine schriftl. Kündigung im System ersichtlich ist. Somit ist der Vertrag rechtskräftig.


 Dann email:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email.
> Generell unterscheidet man zwischen einer Kündigung und einem Widerruf.
> ...



Dann Erinnerung und Mahnung!

Jetzt Inkasso Weiterleitung Drohung.
Ich hab versuch mal die hinzuhalten mit Email:

Mit der Bitte um eine Gemeisame Lösung für Problem.
Weil diese Email kam:


> Hallo ,
> 
> wir konnten leider bisher keinen Zahlungseingang trotz wiederholter Mahnungen feststellen. Sie haben sich nicht um eine Lösung mit uns bemüht, weshalb wir die Forderung jetzt mit allen aufgezeichneten Informationen an ein Inkassobüro übertragen werden.
> 
> Folgende Informationen werden wir an das Inkassobüro weitergeben:


dann folgten meine log in daten.


Mal gucken was kommt, als Antwort??? Oder garnichts und der brief vom Inkasso ist in den Nächsten Tagen da??

Ich habe auch in Erfahrung bringen können das gegen die Fa. A.. ein Verfahren wegen unauteren wettbeweb läuft.
siehe email von (vzbv) :



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Zuschrift!
> Es ist für unsere Arbeit äußerst wichtig, über Unregelmäßigkeiten bzw. Geschäftspraktiken zum Nachteil der Verbraucher frühzeitig Kenntnis zu erhalten. Leider können wir wegen der Vielzahl der bei uns eingehenden Anfragen und begrenzter Kapazitäten nicht jedem Einzelfall nachgehen. Zum Teil ist es erforderlich, weitere Verbraucherbeschwerden abzuwarten, um gegen betroffene Unternehmen Unterlassungsverfahren einleiten zu können.
> Ihre Beschwerde haben wir registriert und werden sie in geeigneter Weise entsprechend unseren satzungsmäßigen Aufgaben verwenden.
> Gegen die oben genannte Firma läuft bereits ein Verfahren von unserer Seite wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs.




Wer kann mir Tipps und Lösungen vorschlagen??


----------



## cannacity (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich habe mich vor mehr als 14 Tagen bei Alphaload angemeldet. Ich habe es vergessen und die 2 Wochen verstrichen und ich hatte die 96 Eur Rechnung. Meine Erfahrungen mit Alphaload sind bisher nicht so schlecht. Ich habe bisher alles gefunden was ich runterladen wollte und es funktioniert auch. Irgendwie fehlt mir aber die Einsicht für eine Leistung zu bezahlen die eigentlich nur darin besteht vorhandene Usenet-Links zu vermitteln. Besonders fehlt mir diese Einsicht wenn es sich bei Alphaload (bzw. das Unternehmen das dahinter steht) um eine _(...) _Firma handelt. Haltet ihr es für gangbar einfach weiter runterzuladen ohne auch nur einen Pfennig zu zahlen? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie einfach nur meinen Account irgendwann sperren. Ich denke nicht, dass Sie versuchen würden einen Prozess zu führen, einfach auch angesichts der Leistung _(....) _die sie zur Verfügung stellen. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Teleton (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



cannacity schrieb:


> Haltet ihr es für gangbar einfach weiter runterzuladen ohne auch nur einen Pfennig zu zahlen?


 Sorry, Tipps zum Zechprellen bekommst Du hier nicht, selbst wenn es um einen Anbieter wie Deinen Vertragspartner geht.
Sofern Du bei Anmeldung die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebotes nicht erkannt hast findest Du im Thread ausreichend Infos.


----------



## vital (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Zusammen,

die jenigen die noch nicht Post vom Inkasso von A...d bekommen haben.
Habe ich einen Tipp .........
.
.
.
.


----------



## peter77 (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

gabs jetzt jetzt schon fälle wo was andres außer nur emails kamen?

kommen die an die ip adresse dran?? ist sowas schonmal vorgekommen?

was passiert wenn man einfahc das email konto löscht? dann könne ndie doch keine emails mehr einem senden?


----------



## Wembley (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				peter77 schrieb:
			
		

> gabs jetzt jetzt schon fälle wo was andres außer nur emails kamen?


Man kann auch Briefe schicken. Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, ist dies bei diesem Anbieter auch schon passiert bzw. die Inkassofirma tat dies. Benutze die Forumssuche und gib die Begriffe "Brief" und "Alphaload" ein, dann wirst du mehr erfahren. Wie ich dir überhaupt den Rat geben kann, diesen Thread genau durchzulesen.


			
				peter77 schrieb:
			
		

> kommen die an die ip adresse dran?? ist sowas schonmal vorgekommen?
> was passiert wenn man einfahc das email konto löscht? dann könne ndie doch keine emails mehr einem senden?


Ja, und wenn du deinen eigenen Tod inszenierst und derweil dich jahrelang in irgendeinem Kasten versteckst oder gar in Namibia ein neues Leben mit einem anderen Namen beginnst, wirst du die Rechnung auch nicht bezahlen müssen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wir hier gehen der Frage nach, ob es bindende Verträge gibt oder nicht.
Da gibt es hier ein hervorragendes Nachschlagewerk:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Wie es aber im jeweiligen Einzelfall aussieht, lässt sich oft schwer sagen und es ist wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes auch nicht erlaubt, da konkrete Tipps zu geben.
Ratschläge, wie man sich "verstecken" bzw. "unsichtbar" machen kann, gibt es natürlich keine. Abgesehen davon, dass es dafür kaum Garantien geben kann, dass dies so, wie man es möchte, funktioniert. Da ist es doch besser, man informiert sich über die rechtlichen Hintergründe und weiß dann, warum man diese oder jene Handlung setzt. Lässt einen auch ruhiger schlafen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## wyred (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi! Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ist jemandem bekannt ob Alphaload bzw. die Inkasso Firma schonmal jemanden einen richterlichen Mahnbescheid geschickt haben und wenn ja ob die bei Wiederuf vor Gericht gegangen sind?
Achso und dürfen Inkasso Firmen überhaupt mit Maanbescheiden drohen weil, diese dürfen ja eigentlich nichts in richtung Gericht etc. unternehmen. Oder irre ich mich jetzt?


----------



## therealredzac (19 Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus meinem Schriftverkehr.
Diese Firma ist leider wie viele heute darauf aus durch das Schuldgefühl der  Benutzer, Gled einzutreiben  


Hallo Hans Meiser,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung bei Alphaload!
Mit dieser Email erhalten Sie Ihre Zugangsdaten zum Mitgliederbereich und
der Software, die Sie sich im Mitgliederbereich herunterladen können.
Das Login-Feld zum Mitgliederbereich finden Sie auf der Seite:

ht*p://w*w.alphaload.de

Herzliche Gruesse,
Ihr AlphaLoad Team

************************************

	Betreff: Abmeldung

	Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

	hiermit mache ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch, und kündige hiermit
	meinen Vertag / Testphase bei "Alphaload".

	Desweiteren untersage ich die Weitergabe meiner E-Mail Adresse an Dritte

	mfg 


************************************

	Betreff: Abmeldung die 2te

	Ich bitte um kurze Bestätigung der Abmeldung.
	Sollte ich dennoch nichts von Ihnen hören, 
	sehe ich die Abmeldung als erledigt an.

	mfg 


************************************

Hallo Hans Meiser,

im Anhang finden Sie Ihre aktuelle Rechnung...
Vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen!
Herzliche Gruesse

************************************

	Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
	wie bereits mehrfach, schriftlich Ihnen mitgeteilt, habe ich die
	"Probephase" zum Vertrag, termingerecht widerrufen.
	Schade das dies Ihrerseits nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wurde.
	Eine Abbuchung von meinem Konto werde ich daher stornieren.

	Mit freundlichen Grüßen

************************************

Hallo,

Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen, da Sie den angebotenen Dienst bereits
genutzt haben. Die Dienstleistung (Download) ist von Ihnen selbst
veranlasst worden. Wir verweisen insoweit auf § 312 d Abs. 3 BGB. 

Zudem weisen wir darauf hin, dass die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen
Vertragsbestandteil sind. Diese sind demnach auch ausschlaggebend und
verbindlich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

************************************


	Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

	mein Widerruf erfolgte am selben Tag wie die Anmeldung.
	Und ist daher nach geltendem deutschen Recht rechtens.

	Wie bittesehr soll man eine Testphase nutzen, wenn man nichts downloaden darf/kann, 
	bzw. für was soll die Testphase dann sein ?

	Im Anhang finden Sie Ihr Angebot wo eindeutig von 
	"2 Gigabyte Gratis Downloaden" die Rede ist. Dieses hätte nach Ihren Angaben 
	mit einem * und den tatsächlichen Kosten dargestellt sein müssen.
	Weiterhin enthält der Anhang eine weiter für Sie interessante PDF Datei

	Ich werde daher den von Ihnen angegeben Betrag nicht zahlen 
	und behalte mir rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie, wegen unlauterem Wettbewerb, vor.
	Unseren Schriftverkehr werde ich der deutschen Verbraucherzentrale, 
	mit der bitte um Prüfung, vorlegen.

	Mit freundlichen Grüßen


************************************


Hallo

Ihre Kündigung wurde anerkannt, es werden keine Kosten auf Sie zukommen.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Alphaload Team


----------



## seekuh19 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Servus erstmal,

beobachte dieses Forum schon länger. Ich habe mich am 01.08.2006 bei A....load angemeldet, warum, keine Ahnung. Sei es drum. Widerruf per Mail am 01.08.2006, ca. 2 Stunden nach Anmeldung. Eine Abschrift dieses Widerrufes wurde auch an meine E-Mail Adresse versandt. Lustig daran ist nur, Absender der Mail: meine E-Mail Adresse, Empfänger der Mail: meine E-Mailadresse. 

Da wurde ich das erste Mal stutzig und studierte nochmals die AGB`s, ohne fündig zu werder. Also, Testvertrag nicht gekündigt, weiter ging`s wie üblich. Rechnung, Abbuchung, zurück buchen, Mahnung von A....load. Damals noch Reaktionen meinerseits in Form von Beschwichtigungs - und Erklärungsmails. Keine oder lediglich Standardreaktion. Widerrufsrecht erloschen und so.

Am 13.09.2006 dann der erste große Auftritt von ProInkasso. E-Mail und einen Tag später als Brief im Kasten. Super! Erste Ängste meinerseits, Zweifeln bis hin zu der Überlegung zu zahlen. Aber, nein. Das will und werde ich nicht, ich sehe mich ja im Recht (denke ich zumindest). Danach habe ich meinen, bis dahin noch bestehenden!!!!, Vertrag bei Alphaload gekündigt (Einschreiben mit Rückschein). Das wurde von Alphaload bestätigt.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Hallo Sxxxxx Kxxxxxx,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum *16.08.2007*.

Wir werden Ihren Vertrag nicht automatisch verlängern.

--
Herzliche Gruesse,_

Ihr 

AlphaLoad Team
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wie schön, der Vertrag wird nicht verlängert. Nun komme ich zum eigentlichen Grund meines heutigen Eintrages in dieses Forum. Heute kam wieder eine Mail von ProInkasso.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Sehr geehrte/r Sxxxxx Kxxxxx,


Sie haben Einwendungen gegen die vorbezeichnete Mahnung erhoben und dabei vorgetragen, dass Sie sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt bei Scriptpower OHG (w*w.alphaload.de) angemeldet haben, um eine kostenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wir bedauern sehr, dass es Unstimmigkeiten bei Ihrem Vertragsverhältnis gibt und sind bemüht, alles Notwendige zu veranlassen, um den Sachverhalt aufzuklären.

Es ist Teil des Rechtsverkehrs im Internet, dass die handelnden Personen gelegentlich nicht ohne weiteren Aufwand eindeutig identifiziert werden können. Dies führt dazu, dass regelmäßig Bestellungen mit fremden Namen aufgegeben werden oder aber auch die eigene Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen nachträglich geleugnet wird. Wir möchten daher jedem Anhaltspunkt für eine missbräuchliche Nutzung unseres Systems nachgehen und bitten Sie hierzu um Ihre Mithilfe.

Zunächst sollte jedoch kla rgestellt werden, ob Ihre Einwendung rechtlicher oder tatsächlicher Natur ist. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit festgestellt, dass Nutzer, die sich zunächst selbst bei w*w.alphaload.de angemeldet haben, dabei jedoch die Vertragsbedingungen, insbesondere die Entgeltlichkeit der Leistung übersehen haben, die Anmeldung insgesamt bestritten haben, was erst in dem daraufhin eingeleiteten Ermittlungsverfahren aufgedeckt werden konnte. Sofern Sie also Einwendungen gegen den Vertragsinhalt, beispielsweise die Höhe der Gebühren, Laufzeit, Widerrufsrechte o. ä. haben, die eigentliche Anmeldung jedoch nicht bestreiten wollen, sollten Sie uns dies rechtzeitig mitteilen.

Wenn Sie weiterhin davon ausgehen, dass ein Dritter unter missbräuchlicher Nutzung Ihres Namens, Adresse und/oder Bankverbindung eine Anmeldung bei w*w.alphaload.de durchgeführt haben sollte, werden wir hierzu weitere Ermittlungen einleiten.

Die Inanspruchnahme von Dienstleistungen im Internet unter Angabe eines falschen Namens stellt regelmäßig einen versuchten oder vollendeten Betrug gemäß § 263 StGB dar, der bei Ermittlung der Täter mit Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 5 Jahren geahndet werden kann.

Wir erstatten daher in den Fällen eines begründeten Verdachtes Strafanzeige durch unsere Vertragsanwälte gegen unbekannt, wobei wir alle uns vorliegenden Daten aus dem Anmeldeprozess an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeben. Für Ihren Fall liegen uns die folgenden Informationen vor:

Vorname: Stefan, Nachname: Kxxxxxx, Strasse: Sxxxxxxxxxx, PLZ: xxxxxx, Ort: Sangerhausen, Land: , AnmeldeIP: 84.183.81.162, Anmeldezeitpunkt: ##AnemldeDateTime##, >>Aktiviert<< am 01.08.2006 13:59:02 über Host 84.183.81.162 (p54B751A2.dip.t-dialin.net) >>Login in Kundenbereich<< am 01.08.2006 13:59:35 über Host 84.183.81.162 (p54B751A2.dip.t-dialin.net) >>Software Login<< am 01.08.2006 14:02:06 über Host 84.183.81.162 >>Software Login<< am 01.08.2006 15:11:36 über Host 84.183.81.162 >>830,22 MB verbraucht<< am 01.08.2006


Die Erfahrung zeigte, dass anhand dieser Daten zumindest ermittelt werden kann, von welchem Computer die Anmeldung durchgeführt wurde. Soweit der Anschlussinhaber bei einer polizeilichen Vorladung keine Angaben zur Täterschaft macht, können je nach Gerichtsbezirk auch Hausdurchsuchungen angeordnet werden. Im Anbetracht dieser für den Betroffenen sehr einschneidenden Maßnahmen und zur Vermeidung von Überraschungen im Ermittlungsverfahren möchten wir Sie erneut bitten, genau zu prüfen, ob die Anmeldung möglicherweise von Ihrem eigenen Computeranschluss  möglicherweise durch einen Familienangehörigen oder Bekannten  ausgeführt wurde.

Anschließend möchten wir Sie bitten, Ihre Angaben zu dem Sachverhalt zur Weiterleitung an die Staatsanwaltschaft an Eides Statt zu erklären. Wir müssen Sie darauf hinweisen, dass eine falsche Angabe an Eides Statt auch bei fahrlässiger Tatbegehun g mit erheblicher Strafe bedroht ist. Wir benötigen Ihre Erklärung, bei der Sie sich des beigefügten (siehe unten) Formulars bedienen können, im unterschriebenen Original.

Sofern wir innerhalb von 7 Tagen keine Erklärung erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Sachverhalt in Ihrer Sphäre geklärt werden konnte und die zunächst bestrittene Forderung ausgeglichen wird. Sicherlich können wir Ihnen in diesem Fall mit einer Ratenzahlung weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Proinkasso Team

Sie teilten uns am mit, dass Sie sich nicht bei Scriptpower OHG w*w.alphaload.de angemeldet haben.

Sollten Sie sich nicht erklären können, wer Ihre Daten verwendet hat, werden wir wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs die uns vorliegenden Daten an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft übermitteln.

Sofern wir innerhalb von 7 Werktagen keine unterschriebene Erklärung erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Sachverhalt in Ihrer Sphäre geklärt werden konnte und die zunächst bestrittene Forderung ausgeglichen wird.

Eidesstattliche Erklärung

Erklärender:               ASP-2-RE-0027XXXX

Vorname, Name       Sxxxxx Kxxxxxx

Straße                        XXXXXXXXXXX

PLZ, Ort                     XXXXX Sangerhausen

Ich wurde darüber belehrt, dass die nachfolgende Erklärung zur Vorlage bei einer zur Abnahme einer Versicherung an Eides Statt zuständigen Behörde dienen soll und dass eine falsche Versicherung an Eides Statt auch bei fahrlässiger Tatbegehung strafbar ist.

Ich mache daraufhin die folgenden Angaben:

Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass unter meinem Namen am 1.8.2006 um 13:57:16 Uhr 1.8.2006 ein Vertrag zur Nutzung von Leistungen des Internetportals w*w.alphaload.de abgeschlossen wurde.

(  )      bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft

Ich habe mich zwar bei w*w.alphaload.de angemeldet, wollte dabei jedoch keine entgeltliche Leistung in Anspruch nehmen.

(  )      bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft

Die Anmeldung wurde von mir nicht durchgeführt. Es ist zwar möglich, dass hierbei mein Computer verwendet wurde, die Anmeldung erfolgte jedoch durch einen Dritten, nämlich, (Name bitte eintragen)            .

(  )      bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft

Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Anmeldung auf dem Portal w*w.alphaload.de durchgeführt. Ich kann ausschließen, dass zu der angegebenen Zeit eine Andere Person meines Haushaltes die Anmeldung über meinen Computeranschluss ausgeführt hat.

Dies versichere ich an Eides Statt.

Ort, Datum

Unterschrift: Sxxxxx Kxxxxxx





Proinkasso GmbH
Rodenbacher Chaussee 6
63457 Hanau
Tel.: 0180-5090516 (12cent/min)
Fax  06181-90601028


Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV
Zugelassenes Inkasso-Unternehmen nach Art.1 § 1 Abs. 2 des RBerG

Proinkasso GmbH| Rodenbacher Chaussee 6 | D-63457 Hanau | HR Hanau HRB 7142
Geschäftsführer: [...] | | ht*p://w*w.proinkasso.de | Bankverbindung: Frankfurter Volksbank Hanau | BLZ 501 900 00 | Kontonummer [...] zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz durch den Gerichtspräsidenten
_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe für mich entschieden, auf diesen Brief nicht zu reagieren, weder ihn zurück schicken, noch ausfüllen. Nun zum Grund meines Beitrages. Jeder, der solch einen Brief bekommt, rate ich aufs Schärfste davon ab, eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung abzugeben. Ihr schießt euch damit selbst ins Aus, sollte es zu einem Zivilverfahren kommen. Ihr könnt dann nämlich nicht mehr andere Gründe nennen, wie ihr sie auf der Versicherung angegeben habt. Dieser gesamte Brief ist darauf ausgelegt, später eine gute Argumentationsbasis für das Inkassobüro zu bieten. Sollten nämlich falsche Angaben gemacht werden, z.B. mein Hund hat sich bei A....load von meinem Rechner aus angemeldet, kann dies eventuell einen Straftatbestand erfüllen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_§ 156 StGB ( Strafgesetzbuch )

Falsche Versicherung an Eides Statt

Wer vor einer zur Abnahme einer Versicherung an Eides Statt zuständigen Behörde eine solche Versicherung falsch abgibt oder unter Berufung auf eine solche Versicherung falsch aussagt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ob ProInkasso zur Abnahme einer solchen Versicherung berechtigt ist, weiß ich nicht, kann es aber auch im Moment nicht verneinen. Werde versuchen es heraus zu bekommen. Ich habe auf diesen Brief nicht reagiert, denke das ist im Moment das beste. Ich warte auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dies ist ein Verwaltungsakt und somit widerspruchsfähig. Zum Glück bedarf es im deutschen Verwaltungsrecht beim Widerspruch nicht sofort einer Begründung. Diese kann über einen Anwalt nachgereicht werden. So, dass wars von mir. Hoffe ich konnte vielleicht auch jemanden helfen. 
Musste ich mal alles los werden.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



seekuh19 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dies ist ein Verwaltungsakt und somit widerspruchsfähig.


Genau, nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist an dieser Stelle zu tun. Alle weiteren Mühen sind es nicht wert, dass man sich Gedanken darum macht.

Die Darstellung der strafrechtlichen Schiene von Proinkasso hinkt nicht unerheblich. Das fängt schon mit dem Straftatbestand, der hier schlichtweg nicht erfüllt ist, wenn ein Dritter die Daten missbräuchlich verwendet hätte.
In deinem Fall hast du dich angemeldet und (nehme ich mal an) deine echten Daten in Sangerhausen verwendet. Somit scheidet selbst im ungünstigsten Fall der Verdacht eines Betruges gegen dich aus - du willst offensichtlich lediglich nicht bezahlen, da du du fristgerecht gekündigt hast. Nun hast du auch die Kündigungsmail vorliegen und das dürfte als beweisfähiger Rechtfertigungsgrund hinreichend sein. Damit ist die Angelegenheit zu einer rein zivilen Sache qualifiziert und die Strafverfolger haben in dieser Angelegenheit nichts zu tun. Selbst die Ermittlung der Verbindungsdaten wäre somit unrechtmäßig.


----------



## wyred (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi. Könnte vieleicht nochmal jemand auf meine Fragen eingehen? Ich habe eine mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte/r *****,
> 
> wir geben Ihnen hiermit nochmals die Gelegenheit, die offene Forderung zu begleichen. Wir weisen vorsorglich darauf hin, dass bei Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens durch unsere Vertragsanwälte weitere Kosten anfallen, die zu Ihren Lasten gehen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen:
1. ob jemanden hier bekannt ist ob die schonmal ein gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens eingeleitet haben.
2. und wenn ja ob es schonmal zu einer gerichtlichen Verhandlung kahm.
3. und wie weit das übrhaupt rechtens ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

zu 1.) nein, zumindest nicht hier bekannt
zu 2.) nein, zumindest nicht hier bekannt
zu 3.) ja, das kann jeder (unter gewissen Voraussetzungen) machen wie er will



_(Schade, dass es den Spendenbutton des Forum hier nicht mehr gibt. Einige User haben schon ein eigenartiges Auskunftsbedürfnis.)_


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Seekuh19 - 

lange nicht mehr so einen Quatsch gelesen:


seekuh19 schrieb:


> Danach habe ich meinen, bis dahin noch bestehenden!!!!, Vertrag bei Alphaload gekündigt (Einschreiben mit Rückschein). Das wurde von Alphaload bestätigt.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Hallo Sxxxxx Kxxxxxx,
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch - der Vertrag läuft also nur noch knapp 9 Monate. Sehr geschickt gemacht, zu kündigen, was niemals bestand, echt ...
Ich hoffe, dass nicht allzu viele dies als Tipp verstehen, was Seekuh19 hier gemacht hat ...



seekuh19 schrieb:


> Ich habe für mich entschieden, auf diesen Brief nicht zu reagieren, weder ihn zurück schicken, noch ausfüllen. Nun zum Grund meines Beitrages. Jeder, der solch einen Brief bekommt, rate ich aufs Schärfste davon ab, eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung abzugeben. Ihr schießt euch damit selbst ins Aus, sollte es zu einem Zivilverfahren kommen. Ihr könnt dann nämlich nicht mehr andere Gründe nennen, wie ihr sie auf der Versicherung angegeben habt. Dieser gesamte Brief ist darauf ausgelegt, später eine gute Argumentationsbasis für das Inkassobüro zu bieten. Sollten nämlich falsche Angaben gemacht werden, z.B. mein Hund hat sich bei A....load von meinem Rechner aus angemeldet, kann dies eventuell einen Straftatbestand erfüllen.


Blödsinn.

Natürlich kann ich jederzeit weitere, ggf. zusätzliche Gründe angeben. Nur ganz in Widerspruch setzen sollte man sich nicht.



seekuh19 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dies ist ein Verwaltungsakt und somit widerspruchsfähig. Zum Glück bedarf es im deutschen Verwaltungsrecht beim Widerspruch nicht sofort einer Begründung.


Jetzt wird's kriminell - bitte nicht Verwaltungsrecht und Zivilrecht vermengen, das hat sowas von nix miteinander zu tun.

2. Semester Jura?

Dann lieber erst noch ein wenig zuhören und lesen, bevor die nächsten Tipps abgelassen werden. So wird das nämlich nix - auch nicht mit dem Examen übrigens.



seekuh19 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich konnte vielleicht auch jemanden helfen.
> Musste ich mal alles los werden.


Ich denke, du hast höchstens dir geholfen, wenn du gelernt hast, zukünftig erst zu prüfen und dann zu schreiben.

Gruß.


----------



## hexina74 (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



vital schrieb:


> _[Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo du,druck dir die email mit der kündigungsbestädigung aus und geh zum anwalt und las dich beraten.das erste beratungsgespräch ist normalerweise kostenlos!ich hab jetzt auch die kündigungsbestädigung bekommen und werde im notfall auch zum anwalt gehen!gruss hexina74


----------



## Smith64FX (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

OMG, nach den abertausenden von Inhaltslosen emails(nur titel) bekomm ich jetzt auch wieder einen brief, in dem *GENAU* das gleiche wie im letzten steht, der aber auch schon 6 monate her ist ^^

WAS sind denn das für [...]??

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## sOuLsTaR187 (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

So bin neu hier.. ich ahbe mir auch alles durchgelesen.
ich ahbe auch alles versucht. aber die sind hartnäckig.
[...]
hier miene letze email von alphaload
die haben miene telefonnr heruasbekomen was mich total schokiert und glaube mir das ich den betrag zaheln müsste....was sagt ihr dazu?

Hallo [...] Tel xxxxxxxx,

wir konnten bisher keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Da Sie uns die Einzugsermächtigung für Ihr Konto entzogen haben, werden wir den fälligen Betrag nicht von Ihrem Konto einziehen, sondern bitte Sie, ihn selbst an uns zu überweisen.

Wir geben Ihnen hiermit letztmalig Gelegenheit, den offenen Betrag (95,4 Euro) bis zum 04.11.2006 zu überweisen.

Wenn Sie die Zahlungsfrist fruchtlos verstreichen lassen, werden wir die Forderung an ein Inkassobüro weitergeben, was hohe Gebühren und ggf. sogar eine Schufa-Eintragung für Sie zur Folge haben kann.

Bitte benutzen Sie dazu folgende Kontoverbindung:

Hypo Vereinsbank AG - Konto xxx xxx xxx BLZ 100 208 90

Bitte geben Sie Ihre Kundennummer (KD-0xxxxxxx) und Ihre Rechnungsnummer (RE-00xxxxxx) unbedingt im Verwendungszweck an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können!

Falls Sie den offenen Betrag schon überwiesen haben, aber wir aufgrund von zeitlichen Verzögerungen noch keinen Geldeingang verbuchten konnten, betrachten Sie diese E-Mail bitte als gegenstandslos.

_[Persönliche oder identifizierbare Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



sOuLsTaR187 schrieb:


> So bin neu hier.


Neu und falsch sortiert, wie es scheint.

Wer bewusst falsche Daten in Anmeldeformulare zu kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistungen eingibt, handelt aus meiner Sicht kriminell. Wenn er zudem als eigene falsche Daten fremde Daten real existierende Personen verwendet, sogar in erschwerter Weise.

Eigentlich ein starkes Stück, sich in dieser Weise hier zur Schau stellen zu wollen. Hoffentlich hält das Leben die notwendige Lehre bereit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



sOuLsTaR187 schrieb:


> .... was sagt ihr dazu? ....


Du scheinst nicht besser zu sein, als alle gegen deren Pratiken wir uns hier wenden.


----------



## sOuLsTaR187 (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



dvill schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein starkes Stück, sich in dieser Weise hier zur Schau stellen zu wollen. Hoffentlich hält das Leben die notwendige Lehre bereit.



ja meine lehre ist es.. in dem ich noip programme nutze und demnöchst alles im internet cafe maceh wenn püerbhaut als ghost ins i ne gehe haha...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Na dann auch privat noch alles Gute.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Manchmal bedauere ich es ernsthaft, das moderne Computer auch ohne Kommandozeile nutzbar sind. Dieser Flachköpper hätte da exakt null Chance, mit seiner Rächtschraipungk...:-D 

MfG
L.


----------



## pesa1307 (6 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo an Euch,
natürlich bin ich durch Zufall auf diese Seite gekommen.Mein Mann war so schlau sich bei Alphaload anzumelden(14 Tage Testen) ohne sich zu informieren.Wer macht das auch schon? Ich hab dann Euer Forum hier entdeckt und es meinem Mann gezeigt.Dieser verdrehte die Augen und war baff, wer rechnet denn auch mit so etwas? 
Ich hab zuerst mal Alphaload per E-Mail und gleich darauf per Fax geschrieben,dass wir  nach Ablauf der Testzeit Alphaload nicht mehr nutzen möchten(29.10-12.11.06)und wir dieses auch noch per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort senden werden.Siehe da,es kam sofort per Mail ein Schreiben :
 ... hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KDxxxxx) 
innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto 
eingezogen werden.

Ich danke Euch und dieser Seite und gehe davon aus von Alphaload nichts mehr zu hören.  
Pesa1307


----------



## SEP (6 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Na, das ist doch mal schön, dass einfach akzeptiert wird.

Ihr hattet auch noch nichts herunter gesogen, gell? Sonst haben viele Anbieter doch immer argumentiert (Selbstveranlassung des Leistungsbeginns = Ende Test-/Widerrufsphase) ...

Wirklich, sehr motivierend, über Alphaload einmal solch Positives zu lesen ...


----------



## Falke11 (6 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo
Habe auch das Prob mit Alphaload. Nun ist es so, dass ich schon Ende Septmeber die letzet Nachricht erhalten habe, dass der Fall der Inkasso übergeben wurde (mit meinen Daten und so (die nicht meine echten sind bis auf die IP), jetzt ist es November und ich habe noch nicht wieder etwas gehört.
Als ich gestern Abend fast den ganzen Thread hier gelesen habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein groteil der Fälle ja schon vom Juli, August oder noch früher sind. Nun meine eigentliche Frage ist wie lange dauert es nach der letzten Nachricht, dass es über die Inkasso geht bis ich was von denen höre.
Und hat überhauot schon jemand mehr als diese allerletzte Warnung von Alphaload direkt hier jemand etwas bekommen? Oder ist das vielleicht alles doch nur Show? Muss ich jetzt Angst haben oder nicht? Ich habe im Netz auch schon nach anderen Foren gesucht und überall sieht es ähnlich aus wie hier, von Briefen einer Inkasso oder gar gerichtlichen Schritten, Hausdurchsuchen, Staatsanwaltschaft etc. habe ich bisher nirgends wirklich etwas konkretes finden können!
Hat jemand Neuigkeiten über den Verlauf?


----------



## goran (6 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

[...] Mal sehen was da rauskommt.

MfG Goran

_[Gerüchte aus anderen Foren entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## pesa1307 (7 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Sep...Doch wir hatten versucht was zu laden...ging aber nicht so ganz und war auch nicht sonderlich viel.Alphaload hat uns übrigens gleich nach unserem Schreiben die Seite verweigert. Also Testzeit vorab sogar gekündigt und gesperrt.Ich bin einfach nur froh Eure Seite gesehen zu haben um reagieren zu können.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen Eure Pesa1307


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



pesa1307 schrieb:


> Hallo Sep...Doch wir hatten versucht was zu laden...ging aber nicht so ganz und war auch nicht sonderlich viel.Alphaload hat uns übrigens gleich nach unserem Schreiben die Seite verweigert. Also Testzeit vorab sogar gekündigt und gesperrt.Ich bin einfach nur froh Eure Seite gesehen zu haben um reagieren zu können.
> 
> Mit herzlichen Grüßen Eure Pesa1307


Glückwunsch, offensichtlich Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Falke11 (7 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich wurde jetzt auch von der Inkasso abgemahnt. Will, kann und werde aber nicht bezahlen! Hat jemand jetzt mal rausgefunden was dann als nächstes passiert? Hat keiner News, ich hab n bisscken Schiss also sagt ma was Sache ist.


----------



## goran (7 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Falke11 schrieb:


> Ich wurde jetzt auch von der Inkasso abgemahnt. Will, kann und werde aber nicht bezahlen! Hat jemand jetzt mal rausgefunden was dann als nächstes passiert? Hat keiner News, ich hab n bisscken Schiss also sagt ma was Sache ist.




Ich habe ja bereits "News" dazu geschrieben. Aber die werden hier von den Admins immer wieder gelöscht. Weiss der Teufel, warum.

MfG Goran


----------



## goran (7 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich probiers nochmal: Ein Bekannter hat einen Mahnbescheid bekommen, er hat dagegen Einspruch eingelegt und hat nun einen Gerichtstermin. Sein Anwalt ist guter Dinge. Inwieweit die Gerichte hier schon irgendeine Entscheidung in anderen Fällen getroffen haben: Keine Ahnung.
Fakt ist nur eins: Es wird wohl in kürze solche Entscheidungen geben.


MfG Goran


----------



## dvill (7 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Weiss der Teufel, warum.


Der weiß es möglicherweise auch. Andere lesen einfach die NUBs, bevor sie hier das Maul aufreißen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## SEP (8 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Ich probiers nochmal: Ein Bekannter hat einen Mahnbescheid bekommen, er hat dagegen Einspruch eingelegt und hat nun einen Gerichtstermin. Sein Anwalt ist guter Dinge. Inwieweit die Gerichte hier schon irgendeine Entscheidung in anderen Fällen getroffen haben: Keine Ahnung.
> Fakt ist nur eins: Es wird wohl in kürze solche Entscheidungen geben.
> MfG Goran


Siehst du: Wenn du so schreibst, nämlich NUB-konform, bleibt's auch stehen. Ganz einfache Sache.


----------



## goran (8 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



dvill schrieb:


> Der weiß es möglicherweise auch. Andere lesen einfach die NUBs, bevor sie hier das Maul aufreißen.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Nette Antwort. Ich werde es mir merken (bevor ich wieder "das Maul aufreiße")

MfG Goran


----------



## dvill (8 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dann passt es ja. Leute, die gleich im drittem Beitrag gegen die Mods stänkern wollen, finde ich auch ganz "nett".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## albert07 (8 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Zitat von Seite 34   #346

"So bin neu hier.. ich ahbe mir auch alles durchgelesen.
ich ahbe auch alles versucht. aber die sind hartnäckig.
ich habe alles gefaked. kontonr blz. namen adr. alles. und emine emaila dr. die ich angegbene habe is auch eine faker adr.."

Ich bin auch auf meinem Konto fündig geworden habe eine Abbuchung dieser Firma gehabt.

Hat wohl jemand wie oben beschrieben meine Kontodaten benutzt
und ich bin jetzt der Geschädigte.

Jungs das ist illegal was ihr da macht

Bitte keine Fake Kontodaten nehmen den Ärger haben andere.


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



albert07 schrieb:


> Hat wohl jemand wie oben beschrieben meine Kontodaten benutzt und ich bin jetzt der Geschädigte.


Eben nicht! Du hast die Möglichkeit, den Betrag zurück buchen zu lassen und somit bleibt lediglich der Anbieter geschädigt, da dem die Vergütung für die erbrachte Leistung entgeht.


----------



## albert07 (8 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Richtig aber der Ärger kann noch kommen.
Habe mich bei der Kripo informiert, die sagen einfach erstmal weigern und die Klagen lassen. Eine Klage gab es aber bis jetzt nicht!


----------



## Reducal (8 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

...meinen die! :gruebel:   Das sind anscheinend Hellseher aber zumindest das Ergebnis der Rechtsberatung  mit dem Hinweis die Füße still zu halten ist in deinem Fall mEn brauchbar. Denn wenn einer schon eine falsche Kontoverbindung angibt ist es naheliegend, dass auch die Adresse nicht stimmt - es muss nicht zwangsläufig deine im Rechnungslauf stehen, womit sich dann der Fall erübrigt hätte.


----------



## Sardine (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Daemlicherweise hat sich mein Sohnemann (17) noch daemlicher unter meinen Namen im August dort angemeldet u. da das Runterladen nicht funktionierte und er natuerlich gar nicht erst das "Kleingedruckte" gelesen hat auch nicht gekuendigt. Hats einfach vergessen.
Im Sept. kam dann die Rechnung, die ich widerrufen habe. Ich schrieb denen, dass ich mich nie angemeldet haette u. Adresse u. Kontonummer eh falsch seien.
Als Antwort kam die Standardmail: "wir haetten uns angemeldet u. nun muessen wir zahlen"...
Dann kam die Mahnung u. nun per Brief an meine Eltern in Deutschland der Brief von der Inkasso ueber 177 Euro.
ICH wohne in Italien.
Soll ich da noch weiter reagieren? Was kommt nach dem Inkasso? Oder soll ich nicht reagieren, weil die das eh nicht bis nach Italien verfolgen??
Bin mir jetzt ganz unsicher u. habe schlaflose Naechte.
Was mache ich mit dem Mahnbescheid vom Inkasso? Wie gehen die weiter vor?
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus


----------



## SEP (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sardine schrieb:


> Daemlicherweise hat sich mein Sohnemann (17) noch daemlicher unter meinen Namen im August dort angemeldet (...)


Sohn = 17 bedeutet: Sardine > 18, also volljährig.
Was haben dann die Eltern rechtlich damit zu tun?



Sardine schrieb:


> Soll ich da noch weiter reagieren? Was kommt nach dem Inkasso? Oder soll ich nicht reagieren, weil die das eh nicht bis nach Italien verfolgen??
> Bin mir jetzt ganz unsicher u. habe schlaflose Naechte.
> Was mache ich mit dem Mahnbescheid vom Inkasso? Wie gehen die weiter vor?
> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Sardine (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

vielleicht darf ich doch nochmal genauer fragen: ich kann mir denken, dass es langsam nervt. 
Ich habe auch schon eine Stunde jetzt hier gelesen, aber die user haben halt alle gekuendigt - die meisten sogar fristgerecht und AL reagierte nicht.
Von uns aus ging ja keine Kuendigung los.
Wir wohnen in Italien. Verfolgen die uns bis hierher? Der Brief des Inkasso ging an meine Eltern in Deutschland- mein Daddy rief mich heute erstaunt an.
Daher meine Frage: leiten die alles weiter bis nach Italien? So dass ich am Ende evtl. 500 Euro Rechnung bezahlen muss. Oder soll ich alles ignorieren.
Immerhin sind die ja eigentlich im Recht, da sie keine Kuendigung erhalten haben...


----------



## SEP (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sardine schrieb:


> Verfolgen die uns bis hierher?
> Daher meine Frage: leiten die alles weiter bis nach Italien?


Sorry, unsere Glaskugeln sind gerade alle in der Inspektion. Wir können (noch) nicht wahrsagen ...


----------



## Sardine (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

danke fuer die antwort...
koennte ja sein, dass irgendwer etwas genaueres wuesste.
ist denn vielleicht ein fall bekannt, wo der gerichtsvollzieher wirklich vor der tuer stand? oder ein gerichtstermin von denen festgelegt wurde? Alle beitraege enden bei den briefen des inkasso...?


----------



## SEP (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sardine schrieb:


> Alle beitraege enden bei den briefen des inkasso...?


... was auch der hier bislang vorhandenen Erfahrung entspricht.

Ist jetzt aber klar geworden, oder?!?


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sardine schrieb:


> ist denn vielleicht ein fall bekannt, wo der gerichtsvollzieher wirklich vor der tuer stand? oder ein gerichtstermin von denen festgelegt wurde? Alle beitraege enden bei den briefen des inkasso...?


Bis heute nicht, ein Gerichtsvollzieher steht nur vor der Tür, wenn entweder einem 
*gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid *nicht widersprochen wurde und dann trotzdem nicht gezahlt wird 
oder ein für den Forderungssteller "positives" Urteil erfolgt ist. 
Von beidem ist noch nie etwas zu lesen gewesen.


----------



## Caesar (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute nachdem ich mich leider auch bei A load angemeldet habe bin ich nun durch diesen Thread ziemlich ängstlich vor Konsequenzen geworden.

Glücklicherweise habe ich aber am Tag der Anmeldung ohne mich einzuloggen oder etwas downzuloaden hiermit gekündigt:

Sehr geehrtes Alphaload-Team hiermit möchte ich Jakob xxxxx mein
14-Tägiges Testabo kündigen meine Zugangsdaten sind:
===================================================
Zugangsdaten: xxxxxxxx
                     xxxxxxxx

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,
Jakob xxxxx.

Das war ihre Antwort darauf:
Hallo Jakob xxxxx,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-xxxxxxxx) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.

--
Herzliche Gruesse,

Ihr 

AlphaLoad Team

Muss ich den jetzt noch mit Kosten rechnen ???
Auf weitere Emails haben sie mir nicht mehr geantwortet aber noch einmal meine Zugangsdaten geschickt :wall: 

Was soll ich jetzt tun ?
Thx im Voraus C.


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Warum unterhätst du dich mit dem Anbieter, der die Beendigung  des Vertragsverhältnis längst akzeptiert und bestätigt hat? Hebe die Mail auf und gut is - das Thema ist für dich erledigt.


----------



## albert07 (10 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Habe die Original Rechnung bekommen der Typ sitzt angeblich in Bayern die Bank in S-H  und er hat nur Kontonr. und BLZ benutzt nicht Kontoinhaber.
Bank hat schon ein auf den S... bekommen dürfen die gar nicht durchgehen lassen, da Name nicht übereinstimmt mit KtoNr.


----------



## Caesar (10 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Weil sie mir halt noch mal meine Zugangsdaten geschickt haben kann das den jemand bestätigen dass das ne Offiziele Kündigung ist ??

MFG C.


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Caesar schrieb:


> kann das den jemand bestätigen dass das ne Offiziele Kündigung ist?


Was willst du mehr, eine notarielle Bestätigung oder ein Schreiben von Amts wegen oder was? :wall: Du hast die Kündigungsbestätigung und nur weil es beim Anbieter etwas unrund läuft sollte dich das nicht beunruhigen.


----------



## Caesar (10 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Super danke war halt ne bischen in Sorge....:cry:


----------



## Caesar (10 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das haben sie mir jetzt noch geschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben Sie unter allen von Ihnen genannten Daten im System gesucht und
> nicht gefunden. Unsere Vermutung, Sie haben Ihren Testaccount nicht aktiviert
> ...



Denke ich bin jetzt endgültig aus dem Schneider :sun:


----------



## Sardine (10 November 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo SEP, danke erstmal. Wie heisst es doch so schoen: aus Schaden wird man klug: Hab heut wieder von AL (nach der letzten Aufforderung von gestern) die allerletzte Mahnung von Ihnen bekommen...wie viele allerletzte noch kommen bin gespannt. Meld mich dann wieder.
Danke fuer Deine Geduld mit uns "Eierkoeppen".
LG aus Bella Italia


----------



## Beiss80 (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Raik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin völlig am Ende - ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll . . .
> 
> Ich hatte mich vor 14 Tagen bei w*w.alphaload.de registriert und habe die Software heruntergeladen um die 14 Tage Testphase auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo!Ich habe gerade den o.g. beitrag gefunden und bin jetzt in genau der selben lage!nicht mit der software klargekommen, nichts genutzt, nicht nach 14 tagen gekündigt.
und der jetzige betrag ist schin bei ca.180€ :wall: mit mahngebühren usw.habe das ganze an meinen Anwalt weitergeleitet (ohne Rechtsschutz) deshalb würde mich interessieren wie dein fall ausgegangen ist.MfG Bastian


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Beiss80 schrieb:


> ...nicht mit der software klargekommen, nichts genutzt, nicht nach 14 tagen gekündigt.


...lt. AGB muss das heißen, innerhalb 14 Tagen kündigen. Warum hast du das nicht getan? Brauchte es erst den Übergang zu einem festen Vertrag und dem Mahnverfahren, damit du einen Anwalt mit deinem Fall belästigst? Warum wurde eigentlich nichts bezahlt - hast du etwa falsche Kontodaten, die eines ungedekten Kontos angegeben oder die Lastschrift zurück gehen lassen? Lies nochmal die AGB - da steht drin, dass allein die Verfügbarkeit des Dienstes, die Einrichtung des Accounts die Bereitstellung der Software und des Clients für den Zugang mit den eingerichteten Zugangsdaten den Vertragsschluss begründet. Ob du das alles auch nutzt, ist mEn unbedeutend.

_Denkbeispiel:_ du mietest ein Auto, widersprichst dem Vertrag innerhalb der möglichen Frist nicht und holst die Karre beim Händler nicht ab .....


----------



## Raik (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo

ich bin schon lange aus der Sache heraus 
*ohne Anwalt*. Ich hätte aber auch keine Probleme gehabt welche hinzuzuziehen und vor Gericht zu gehen.

Im Internet bin ich über die Namen der Geschäftsführer der Firmen gestoßen und habe dann über diese ein bissele gegugelt. Dabei erfährt man dann sehr interesante Dinge über die Herren und deren Geschäftsmodelle. Alle 3 Teilfirmen habe ich dann mit diesen Dingen konfrontiert. Außerdem hatte ich auch immer jede Kündigung und jedes Widerspruchschreiben an jede der 3 Teilfirmen versandt. Dabei bin ich immer höflich geblieben.

Aber viele verwechseln Höflichkeit mit Dummheit.  

Tja und dann wurde meine Kündigung plötzlich trotzdem anerkannt mit der Begründung, dass es ein Versehen war vom Unternehmen.

Ich möchte nicht weiter ins Detail gehen. Ansonsten findest Du alles aufschlußreiches und hilfreiches hier im Forum oder im Internet bei Suchmaschinen. Aber auch das BGB kann sehr hilfreich sein.

PS: deutsche Gerichte geben keiner Partei Recht - deutsche Gerichte sprechen Urteile. Allein der normale Menschenverstand genügt, man muß kein Jurist sein, beantwortet einem schon die eigenen Fragen . . .


----------



## wassermann (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, die Firma Alphaload hat ihre AGBs [...]

_[NUBs-widrige Teile entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## kalu012 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Einige Fragen betr. Alphaload.
Ich hatte mich am 13.8.06 bei Alphaload angemeldet, um zu testen.
Am 15. 8.06 habe ich per Mail gekündigt.
In Deutschland bin ich abgemeldet, da ich seit 05 in Griechenland wohne.
Es besteht nur noch meine Bankverbindung u. meine Mailadresse in Deutschland.
Am 25.11. 06 bekam ich die erste Mahnung über 118 Euro.
Man kenne meine IP Adresse usw. usv.
Wenn ich nicht zahle werde man ein Inkasso einschalten.
Per Mail machte ich Alphaload darauf aufmerksam, dass ich noch im Testzeit-
raum gekündigt habe (Kündigungsmail hatte ich beigefügt.)
Es kamen noch etliche Mahnungen.
Dann kam eine Mail:
Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum 25.8. 07!!!!   
wir werden Ihren Vertrag nicht verlängern.
Heute kam eine Mail, in der nichts geschrieben war, nur im Adresskopf eine
Mitteilung:
[email protected] proinkasso.de  Wir bitten um sofortige Begleichung.
Auch versucht Alpaload immer wieder das Geld ab zu buchen (bis her ohne
Erfolg,da kein Guthaben).
Da  aber ab 07 Rente meiner Gattin u. meine Rente auf das Konto gehen, habe ich Angst, das Alphaload doch einzieht.
Was kann man da tun?
Ich danke für Euere Hilfe.


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



kalu012 schrieb:


> Was kann man da tun?


Da das eine Lastschrift ist, bedarf es der Zustimmung des Kontoinhabers. Sollte was ohne Zustimmung abgebucht werden (z. B. weil kein Vertrag besteht) kann man die Buchung, mit Auftrag an die eigene Bank (telefonisch oder per E-Mail), problemlos rückgängig machen. Und was den gekündigten Vertrag betrifft, einfach alle Mails mit Header ausdrucken, aufheben und gut ists.


----------



## kalu012 (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle u. freundliche Hilfe.
Ich werde noch heute ein Enschreiben an Alphaload abschicken.
Habe im Bord etwas gelesen was ich etwa in der Art schreibe
(betr. Einzugsermächtigung), die ich wiederrufen werde.
Werde auch noch mal meine 5! Kündigungsmails beilegen.
Ich danke allen.
Kalu012


----------



## kalu012 (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



kalu012 schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle u. freundliche Hilfe.
> Ich werde noch heute ein Enschreiben an Alphaload abschicken.
> Habe im Bord etwas gelesen was ich etwa in der Art schreibe
> (betr. Einzugsermächtigung), die ich wiederrufen werde.
> ...


Ich bringe nun folgendes Einschreiben zur Post.
Müsste doch so in Ordnung sein ?


Kündigung Alphaload 



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,



Hallo,

Hiermit lege ich Widerspruch gegen Ihre Rechnung ein. Ich bin keinen
Vertrag mit Ihnen eingegangen
Noch im Testzeitraum kündigte ich per Mail am 15. 8. 06.
Wenn es auch in Ihrer AGB heisst, nur in schriftlicher Form, so haben Sie aber doch die
Kündigungsmail erhalten,sonst hätten Sie ja nicht darauf geantwortet.
Auch die weiteren Kündigungsmails, letzte am 9.12. 06 haben Sie erhalten, da Sie mir 
diese auch bestätigen, jedoch erst ab 07.
Ich möchte auch klar gestellt haben ,das ich in keinster weise bereit bin diese Rechnung zu 
zahlen, dies werde ich auch , wenn es nötig ist, vor Gericht mit Ihnen klären.

Zudem widerrufe ich meine Einzugsermächtigung meines Bankkontos.

Des weiteren fordere ich Sie auf ,meine gespeicherten Daten zu löschen und an keine 3. weiterzugeben.

Login:XXXX  Mail:[...]

Thassos, am 28. 12. 06

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



kalu012 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin keinen
> Vertrag mit Ihnen eingegangen. Noch im Testzeitraum kündigte ich per Mail


Also doch einen Vertrag eingegangen, sonst hättest du jetzt den Schlamassel ja nicht. Die Testzeit ist Bestandteil in dem Vertrag.


----------



## kalu012 (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also doch einen Vertrag eingegangen, sonst hättest du jetzt den Schlamassel ja nicht. Die Testzeit ist Bestandteil in dem Vertrag.


Stimmt ! Schei....
Aaaber es stand doch im Vertrag, dass man zu jeder Zeit kündigen kann!
Ich habe nur 10,5 MB downgeladen (da ich nicht zurecht kam).
Ich habe auf alle Fälle 2 Tage danach gekündigt, wenn auch nicht in schriftl.
Form.
Ich habe hier (Griechenland- Thassos) einen Anwalt eingeschalten.
Dieser Anwalt aber meint, ich solle es sein lassen (irgend etwas von zuständigen Gericht oder Gerichtsbarkeit).
Das wäre zu viel Aufwand u. Kosten.Wenn es hart auf hart kommt,solle ich lieber bezahlen,wäre billiger für mich.
In Deutschland hatte ich halt Rechtschutzversicherung.
Da ich in Deutschland abgemeldet bin,kann Alphaload ja auch kein deutsches
Gericht bemühen.
Ich hatte Proinkasso gedroht, einen Anwalt ein zuschalten, wenn sie mich weiter belästigen .Das geht ja jetzt 
aus genannten Gründen nicht mehr.
Unterschrieben hatte ich mit
[......]
Heute kamen gleich zwei  Mails von Proinkasso
1. Mail um 15Uhr  2. Mail um 17 Uhr.
"Wir erwarten Antwort Ihres Anwaltes in den nächsten 7 Tagen".
Ich lasse es jetzt wie es ist,Einzugsermächtigung habe ich  ja wiederrufen.
Müssen die halt nach Griechenland kommen u. dann fechten wir es halt hier aus.
Mir fällt gerade ein, es muss doch auch einen Gerichtsstand geben?
Danke
kalu012

_Teil sicherheitshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## emma (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Zusammen

Auch ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit alphaload

Mein Sohn ( über 18 ) hatte im November dort getestet und gekündigt - soweit ohne Probleme.

Nun habe ich am 30.Dez ebenfalls getestet und auch taggleich gekündigt und Einzugsermächtigung wiederrufen - nun aber Rechnung sowie Mahnung erhalten weil ich angeblich schon einmal getestet hätte und somit lt AGB Kunde wäre.

Auf meine Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass bereits im Nov Zugangsdaten an meine Mail-Adresse gesendet wurden (wohl die meines Sohnes - wir nutzen die Mail-Adresse gemeinsam)

Meines Erachtens können Verträge doch nur mit juristischen Personen (auf mich und meinen Sohn bezogen) geschlossen werden und nicht mit E-Mail-Adressen.

Was haltet Ihr davon ???


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



emma schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens können Verträge doch nur mit juristischen Personen (auf mich und meinen Sohn bezogen) geschlossen werden und nicht mit E-Mail-Adressen.


Verträge mit E-Mail-Adressen abzuschließen, wäre tatsächlich ziemlich schräg.  
Schauen wir uns mal den entsprechenden Punkt in den AGB an:


			
				AGB von Alphaload schrieb:
			
		

> 3.4. Meldet sich *ein Kunde* nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums erneut an, wird mit der Anmeldung ein Vertrag geschlossen, ohne dass der Kunde erneut einen Testzeitraum/Probeabonnement erhält.


Kunden sind nach allgemein gültiger Auffassung wohl Humanoide. Im Ernst: Dieser Punkt dürfte wohl eindeutig sein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## emma (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Da bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt wie sich Alphaload zu dieser Argumentation äußert !!!





Wembley schrieb:


> Verträge mit E-Mail-Adressen abzuschließen, wäre tatsächlich ziemlich schräg.
> Schauen wir uns mal den entsprechenden Punkt in den AGB an:
> 
> Kunden sind nach allgemein gültiger Auffassung wohl Humanoide. Im Ernst: Dieser Punkt dürfte wohl eindeutig sein.
> ...


----------



## dmuellerkandel (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich hatte auch erheblichen "Huddel" mit Alphaload und habe dann, mit Hilfe der Tips dieses Forums "um mich geschlagen": 
Widerruf an sämtliche mir bekannten Adressen per E-Mail (geht lt. AGB), Fax nach Berlin! (s.u.)

ht*p://w*w.mpn-group.com/?page=pin&lang=de

Unter dieser Adresse ist das ganze Sammelsurium von Firmen vertreten, die alle von einem GF vertreten werden, 2 i. d. Schweiz!

Heute kam ein E-Mail -> ... bestätigen Ihre Kündigung!

Geht doch!:smile: 

To: info#mainpean.de
Cc: buchhaltung#alphamailbox.de ; vertrag#alphamailbox.de ; info#payment-networks.ch 
Sent: Thursday, January 04, 2007 1:29 AM
Subject: Widerruf Alphaload AL3267283


Widerruf AL3267... 
Hiermit widerrufe ich die unter dem 2.1.07 bestätigte Mitgliedschaft  bei Alphaload. Gleichzeitig weise ich die Rechnung der "PIN" als ungerechtfertigt zurück!

Die erteilte Einzugsermächtigung wurde gegenüber Alphaload bereits widerrufen. Dieser Widerruf gilt auch gegenüber allen anderen an dem Testverfahren beteiligten oder von Alphaload beauftragten Unternehmen.



Ich bitte um Bestätigung


----------



## emma (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen !!!

Ich wollte Euch nur mal eben meine Mail an Alphaload zu allgemeinen Belustigung zum lesen geben - viel Freude damit !!!!!  :-p :-p :-p 


An: IsXXXX KlXXX

Sehr geehrte Frau KlXXX,

Müssen Sie einen Staubsauger kaufen nur weil Sie und Ihr Mann unabhängig voneinander zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten den Vertreter von Vorwerk zur Vorführung in die Wohnung gelassen haben und weil der Vertreter nun sagt er habe ja schließlich zwei Mal an der selben Tür geklingelt ???

Obwohl Sie diese Frage eindeutig mit NEIN beantworten werden vertreten Sie gleichzeitig die irrige Auffassung ich sei nun Ihr zahlungspflichtiger Kunde – was ich aber ebenfalls nur mit NEIN beantworte !!!

Ob und wie Kunden nun eine Mail-Adresse gemeinsam nutzen obliegt somit ihrem eigenen Ermessen – entsprechende Regelungen sind Ihren AGB´s nicht zu entnehmen und wären ohnehin rechtlich fragwürdig.

Ihre Vorgehensweise widerspricht somit nicht nur Ihren eigenen AGB´s, sondern verstösst auch gegen geltendes deutsches Recht.

Zitat AGB:

3.4. Meldet sich ein Kunde nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums erneut an, wird mit der Anmeldung ein Vertrag geschlossen, ohne dass der Kunde erneut einen Testzeitraum/Probeabonnement erhält.

Nach allgemein gültigem Recht und Ihren AGB´s werden rechtskräftige Verträge nur mit Kunden (natürliche Person – gemäss § 1 BGB) geschlossen und nicht mit Ihrerseits gespeicherten E-Mail-Adressen.

Umgangssprachlich nennt man ein solches Gebahren wohl Bauernfängerei – unter Juristen wird das dann schon als versuchter Betrug bezeichnet – so drückte sich zumindest mein Anwalt aus.

Aus oben genannten Gründen weise ich Ihre Forderung über 95,40 € daher als rechtlich unbegründet zurück und verlange die Annahme der bereits am 02.01.07 erfolgten Kündigung innerhalb des Testzeitraumes sowie der Bestätigung das keine Forderungen gegen mich bestehen.

Die von mir erteilte Einzugsermächtigung wurde gegenüber Alphaload bereits widerrufen. Dieser Widerruf gilt auch gegenüber allen anderen an dem Testverfahren beteiligten oder von Alphaload beauftragten Unternehmen.

Desweiteren behalte ich mir im Falle weiterer Mahnungen seitens der PIN-AG oder gar durch Ihr Inkassobüro PROINKASSO (welches vom Bundeverband der Inkasounternehmen bereits ausgeschlossenen wurde) alle erdenklichen rechtlichen Schritte gegen Alphaload und das damit verbundene Firmengeflecht vor, - wie z.Bsp. Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges sowie Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung zum Zwecke des Internetbetruges.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Bomb-Jack (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Zusammen:sun: ,

wollte mich soeben auch bei Alphaload anmelden.

Beim Ausfüllen der Anmeldeformalitäten fiel mir die Sache mit der sofortigen Angabe der Kontoverbindung auf.

Glücklicherwise bin ich mißstrauisch geworden (schlechte Erfahrung bei einer ebay Transaktion) und hab mal in Google die Begriffe "Alphaload kündigen" eingegeben und bin auf dieses Forum samt diesem Thread gestoßen.

Puuuuuhhhh da hab ich aber Glück gehabt.:-D 

Vielen Dank Jungs euer Forum ist Prima, weiter so!!!:-D


----------



## emma (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Bomb-Jack schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen:sun: ,
> 
> wollte mich soeben auch bei Alphaload anmelden.
> 
> ...


Da gibbet auch Mädels hier !!!

Gruß Emma


----------



## GT3000 (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Raik schrieb:


> ... Fullquote entfernt ...



Hallo.Habe zur Zeit das gleiche Problem hatte heute Post von der Proinkasso bekommen.Möchte nun eine Sammelklage an das Gericht von Wiesbaden einreichen.Wenn Du mehr Informationen dazu haben möchtest bzw. falls Du dich an dieser Sammelklage beteitigen möchtest dann schreibe eine Email an [...]

_[Mailadresse und Fullquote entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



GT3000 schrieb:


> .Möchte nun eine Sammelklage an das Gericht von Wiesbaden einreichen.Wenn Du mehr Informationen dazu haben möchtest bzw. falls Du dich an dieser Sammelklage beteitigen möchtest dann schreibe eine Email an [...]


Sammelklage gibt es nicht in D
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

...vor allem Wiesbaden, warum sollte gerade dort das Rad neu erfunden werden?


----------



## Bomb-Jack (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Upps sorry emma:scherzkeks:

Selbstverständlich meinte ich Jungs und Mädels:-D

Gruß, Bomb-Jack:sun: 



emma schrieb:


> Da gibbet auch Mädels hier !!!
> 
> Gruß Emma


----------



## Antagon (9 Januar 2007)

*Alphaload behauptet überzogenes Downloadvolumen*

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach Informationen über die Geschäftspraxis von Alphaload bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Auch ich habe, wie offenbar viele, derzeit Probleme mit diesem Unternehmen. Vielleicht helfen meine Erfahrungen anderen, die ähnliche Probleme haben. Offenbar nutzt Alphaload nämlich nicht nur die Dusseligkeit derjenigen, die nicht rechtzeitig kündigen, sondern versucht [........]

Ich habe am 5.1.2007 einen Testzugang angemeldet und nach dem Download von 1,78 GB (also UNTERHALB des Freikontingents!) am 8.1.2007 fristgerecht innerhalb der 14-Tage-Frist gekündigt. In der Kündigungsbestätigung hieß es: „hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum 08.01.2008(!)“ Da dachte ich noch, die falsche Jahreszahl wäre ein Versehen. Doch heute erhielt ich eine Rechnung über 95,40 Euro, da ich angeblich mehr als 2 GB geladen haben soll (nämlich einmal 2,09 GB, dann 2048 MB = 2,048GB). Diese Angabe entspricht NICHT den Tatsachen, da ich nur 1,78 GB geladen hatte, dennoch will mich Alphaload nun in diesen Vertrag hineinpressen.

Auf meinen Widerspruch erhielt ich erstmal nur eine Standardantwort:
„Ihr Vertrag ist nunmehr entgeltpflichtig, da Sie innerhalb des Testzeitraums von 14 Tagen, mehr als 2048 MB (2GB) des Gratistestvolumens verbraucht haben. Laut unseren AGB haben Sie dies mit Ihrer Anmeldung akzeptiert; der Vertrag ist somit wirksam und rechtskräftig. [...]“

Ich wies dann darauf hin, dass ich gekündigt hatte und das Datenvolumen nicht überschritten hätte, darauf teilte man mir  mit, dass  mein Widerrufsrecht erloschen sei. Dabei hatte ich nie behauptet, ich hätte von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht, vielmehr habe ich ja regulär gekündigt, was etwas ganz anderes ist!

Offenbar ist es deren Absicht, [........]. Erst präsentieren die mir ein [..........] Downloadvolumen, dann kennen sich die Supportmitarbeiter (offenbar unterzeichnet, wie ich aus anderen Foren entnahm, immer eine gewisse I. K.) nicht einmal in den eigenen AGBs aus.

Dennoch die Frage: wie sollte ich mich am Besten verhalten? Wer ist eigentlich in der Beweispflicht? Muss ich beweisen, dass ich nur 1,78 GB geladen habe, oder müssen die mir beweisen, dass es mehr gewesen sein soll? Am Ende [..........] die halt ein Downloadprotokoll, und ich bin der Depp, der den Gegenbeweis antreten muss...

Für Ratschläge und Tips ist dankbar: Thomas.

_Passagen mit nicht bewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert. Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## emma (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ANTAGON

Hallo Thomas !

ja, ja - das ewige Kreuz mit Alphaload.

[ edit] 
Dadurch rutscht Alphaload in die sogenannte Schadensminderungspflicht - Details hierzu findest du in Wikipedia.

Zum Thema Downloadvolumen:

Die Angaben zum bereits verbrauchten Volumen sind nicht immer up-to-date und werden je nach Anbieter in bestimmten Zeittakten oder gar erst nach erneutem Einloggen aktualisiert - inwieweit hier mit System vorgegangen wird mag sich jeder selbst beantworten.

In eigener Sache:
ich bin keine Anwältin und führe keine Rechtsberatung durch - Angaben daher ohne Gewähr
Zum Thema Downloadvolumen



> ich bin keine Anwältin und führe keine Rechtsberatung durch


_genau das war abmahnfähige Rechtsberatung _


----------



## Antagon (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@emma:
Danke für die Reaktion. Bezüglich der Angaben zum bereits verbrauchten Volumen: Vor meiner Kündigung betrug das abgerufene Volumen deutlich unter 2 GB (knapp 1,8 GB). Diese Zahl deckte sich auch mit der Datenmmenge im Alphaload-Download- sowie im Temp-Ordner. Nach meiner Kündigung habe ich mich natürlich nicht mehr eingeloggt (ich hatte ja schließlich gekündigt). Erst am folgenden Tag erhielt ich, ohne den Alphaload-Service noch einmal benutzt zu haben, die Info, ich hätte die 2 GB-Grenze überschritten.
Entweder liegt hier also ein technischer Fehler vor (für den ich nicht haftbar zu machen bin), oder [...]

_[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dmuellerkandel (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch erheblichen "Huddel" mit Alphaload und habe dann, mit Hilfe der Tips dieses Forums "um mich geschlagen":
> Widerruf an sämtliche mir bekannten Adressen per E-Mail (geht lt. AGB), Fax nach Berlin! (s.u.)
> 
> ht*p://w*w.mpn-group.com/?page=pin&lang=de
> ...


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich zur Rechtsprechung bei Dialer-Software ist sicherlich zulässig.


...womit sich der Anbieter ja bestens auskennt!


----------



## Antagon (11 Januar 2007)

*Alphaload will auch mit mir nicht mehr reden *

@dmuellerkandel:

Deine Erfahrungen decken sich in einem Punkt mit meinen: Nachdem mir Alphaload auf meine Einsprüche immer die gleichen, nicht auf meine konkreten Punkte eingehenden Standardmails schickte, habe ich mich erneut an den Alphaload-Support sowie an die Adressen der einzelnen Firmen gewandt, die über die "mpn-group" mit Alphaload verbunden sind, und habe dort massiv Druck gemacht, insbesondere mit einem Strafverfahren und zivilrechtlichen Schritten gedroht. 
Reaktion von Alphaload: 
"Da wir Ihnen nunmehr bzgl. Ihres Anliegens und der damit verbundenen Vertragsmodalitäten alle Informationen haben zukommen lassen, sehen wir zukünftig betreffend dieser Sache von weiterer Korrespondenz ab." - Gleiche Nachricht wie an "dmuellerkandel".

Bin nun gespannt, was weiter passiert...


----------



## Bomb-Jack (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alphaload???:wall: 

So langsam ist das doch was für:

"Das Faß ohne Boden!!!" von Pro 7 BIZZ, oder??? 

Gruß, Bomb-Jack:sun:


----------



## Bomb-Jack (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

_[Überflüssiges Eigenzitat entfernt. (bh)]_

Upps,:scherzkeks:  ich meinte natürlich Kabel Eins!!!

http://www.kabeleins.de/doku_reportage/bizz/themen/05659


oder direkt ne E-Mail

an:_[Fremde Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## MiniCrazy (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi,

hab hier leider erst jetzt voller Angst gelesen was Alphaload abzieht. Hab mich heute Mittag angemeldet und ca. 1,5 GB Daten geladen. Hab aber heute direkt gekündigt 2x per E-Mail. Zur Sicherheit hab ich auch noch dort angerufen, worauf ich diese E-Mail bekam:



> Hallo XXXXX,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-XXXXXXXX) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.
> 
> ...


FRAGE:

Kann ich darauf vertrauen oder kommt da noch das dicke Ende?

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß

MiniCrazy


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



MiniCrazy schrieb:


> Kann ich darauf vertrauen oder kommt da noch das dicke Ende?


Man könnte meinen JA! Hebe dir dennoch deine Mails und die Bestätigungnachricht (ausgedruckt) gut auf.


----------



## SuperTux (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Guten morgen,

ich habe hier so einiges über Alphaload gelesen und muss meinen Senf auch mal dazugeben:

Ich habe mich am 19.9.06 mal bei denen für die Testphase angemeldet. Downloadvolumen so ungefähr 1,3 GB.

Am 30.0.06 erfolgte schriftliche Kündigung an mainpean..............
Kündigungsbestätigung zum 4.10.2007 per Mail erhaltenam 4.10.06.........
Rechnung am 4.10.06 per Mail erhalten...........

Hier noch etwas zum Verständnis: Die Kündigung hätte in meinem Fall zum 3.10.06 erfolgen müssen. Dies ist aber bekanntlicherweise, der Wiedervereinigung sei dank, ein Feiertag!

So, und nun kommts: Habe gegen die Kündigungsbestätigung schriftlich protestiert mit folgendem Hinweis:

..........wie man aus dem § 196 BGB ohne Zweifel entnehmen kann verlängert sich die Frist der Willenserklärung (Kündigung) auf den nächsten Werktag.......
........ohne Zweifel steht in Ihren AGBs unter Punkt 3.3 das eine Kündigung 4 Werktage vor erreichen des Testzeitraumes bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens zu erfolgen hat. Doch leider lässt das Gesetz auch hier eine Beschneidung der Kündigungsfristen nicht zu. Damit würde die Kündigungsfrist lediglich 10 Tage betragen und nicht wie vom Gestzgeber gefordert 14 Tage......

Glaubt mir, dieser Brief hat Wunger gewirkt und seitdem ist Ruhe!

Allerdings ist der Account noch immer zugänglich, wird aber nicht mehr benutzt. Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt. Jedenfalls werde ich denen zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat ;o)

Gruß
SuperTux


----------



## die_everyday (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Widerrufsrecht
> 
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief, Email, Fax) widerrufen. *Die Frist beginnt beginnt einen Tag nachdem Sie den Aktivierungslink in der E-Mail vom Anbieter angeklickt haben*, in der Ihnen Ihre Zugangsdaten (Passwort und Username) übersandt worden sind.



Ich hatte Usenext schonmal getestet und das ging alles gut, also wollt ich die gratis GBs von anderen auch mitnehmen.
Nachdem ich mich also eben angemeldet habe, hab ich noch nicht den Aktivierungslink in der Email angeklickt, weil ich zuerst auf dieses Forum hier gestoßen bin. Heißt das, wenn ich diese (mittlerweile 2) Emails von [........] jetzt lösche ohne zu aktivieren, dann 100% mit diesem [............] nichts zu tun haben werde??

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## die_everyday (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

zum verständins: die mit [.......] rausgenommenen worte beziehen sich genauso wie mein beitrag nicht auf usenext sondern auf den threadtitel

bitte um kurze antwort, damit ich weiß, dass ich aus dem schneider bin.


----------



## haribo (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



die_everyday schrieb:


> zum verständins: die mit [.......] rausgenommenen worte beziehen sich genauso wie mein beitrag nicht auf usenext sondern auf den threadtitel
> 
> bitte um kurze antwort, damit ich weiß, dass ich aus dem schneider bin.


Hallo liebes Forum!
Ich bin leider auch so ein Depp.  Hatte mich bei alphaload angemeldet, anschließend per Rückantwortmail sofort gekündigt und nichts gedownloaded. Nun eine Rechnung über 95 Euros bekommen. Meinem Widerspruch wurde mitgeteilt, dass ich über Bestätigungsmail nicht antworten könne, meine Kündigung somit nicht eingegangen und somit der Vertrag zustande gekommen  wäre. Ohne einen einzigen Download. Kann ich da noch was machen, oder soll ich zahlen? Für einen kleinen Tip wäre ich dankbar.

Grüsse


----------



## sascha (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Für einen kleinen Tip wäre ich dankbar.



Lesen, was hier geschrieben wurde. Es ist genug da.


----------



## haribo (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Sorry, noch was vergessen. In meiner Anmeldung hatte ich versehendlich eine falsche Kontonummer angegeben.


----------



## haribo (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



sascha schrieb:


> Lesen, was hier geschrieben wurde. Es ist genug da.


Hallo Sacha, da sagst du was. Hab hier wirklich viel gelesen, aber fast alle haben zumindest die richtige Email-addy in ihrer Kündigung angegeben. Ich Depp hingegen hab auf die norepley-addy geantwortet und deshalb bin ich jetzt auch ziemlich unsicher. Allerdings hab ich kein Gramm gedownloaded.

Grüsse!

ps: übrigens, euer Forum ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## die_everyday (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Widerrufsrecht
> 
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (Brief, Email, Fax) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt beginnt einen Tag nachdem Sie den Aktivierungslink in der E-Mail vom Anbieter angeklickt haben, in der Ihnen Ihre Zugangsdaten (Passwort und Username) übersandt worden sind.




Also nochmal:
ich habe diesen Aktivierungslink NICHT angeklickt. bin ich damit nun wirklich KEIN Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen, oder können die mich trotzdem belangen und ich sollte eine Kündigung schreiben? 
Bitte sagt mal jemand wie das läuft.


----------



## hgh (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Warum läuft mein Alphaload nicht mehr. Ich zahl dafür und manchmal hört er einfach auf zu laden, woran könnte es liegen? Brauche dringend Hilfe... Gruß HGH


----------



## jupp11 (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hgh schrieb:


> Warum läuft mein Alphaload nicht mehr. Ich zahl dafür und manchmal hört er einfach auf zu laden, woran könnte es liegen? Brauche dringend Hilfe... Gruß HGH


Du bist im falschen Forum. Hier  ist kein Supportforum von Alphaload


----------



## Maik (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Guten Morgen,
mich hat es bezüglich des Vertrages auch erwischt. Allem Anschein nach [...] ohne Probleme. Wobei ich aber auch klarstellen wollte warum keine Limitierung des Datenvolumens automatisch erfolgt. Die Antwort war, dass dies technisch nicht vorgesehen sei, weil ja keine Unterbrechung des Downloads erfolgen sollte. Und da liegt der Fuchs im Pfeffer denn laut AGB Zitat: Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn wir mit der Ausführung unserer Leistung mit der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben - Zitat Ende.
Tja, ist das nicht der Fall wenn man über die 2GB hinwegschießt? Wie ist es denn mit der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung? Und warum erhält der Kunde keinen Hinweis auf das aufgebrauchte Limit. Das Widerrufsrecht widerspricht sich schon an sich selbst. Ich habe meine Stellung gegenüber alphaload klargestellt und sitz die Angelegenheit jetzt aus. Kommt jetzt was in Richtung Inkasso werde ich Anzeige erstatten und [...]. Die Staatsanwaltschaft muss aufmerksam gemacht werden und das geht nur so meiner Meinung nach.

_[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## cass lipter (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab' mich mit Interesse durch diesen Thread gelesen und bei mir sieht das Problem mit Alphaload wie folgt aus:
Hab' gestern per E-Mail eine Rechnung über 95,40 Euro erhalten. Rechnungsanschrift und Kontonummer scheinen fiktiv zu sein, zumindest sind sie mir nicht bekannt. Lediglich bei dem Namen, der sich auch in der benutzten E-Mail-Adresse widerspiegelt, handelt es sich um meinen "Ebay-Namen". 
Mittlerweile habe ich erfahren, dass die Anmeldung mit diesen fiktiven Daten, durch eine minderjährige Person aus meinem Haushalt am 29.01.07 stattgefunden hat. Das Testvolumen soll laut Rechnung überschritten worden sein (2,3 GB). 
Da es sich nicht um meine Kontonummer handelt, werde ich keine Geld verlieren, möchte aber auch nicht, dass jemand anderes zu Schaden kommt.
Ist der Vertrag gültig ? Wie soll ich mich hier verhalten?


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



cass lipter schrieb:


> Ist der Vertrag gültig ? Wie soll ich mich hier verhalten?


Lesen  und zwar hier, einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Ralf Vorndamme (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Raik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin völlig am Ende - ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll . . .
> 
> Ich hatte mich vor 14 Tagen bei w*w.alphaload.de registriert und habe die Software heruntergeladen um die 14 Tage Testphase auszuprobieren.
> 
> ...


Hallo Raik
ich bin leide genauso verfahren mit Alphaload wie Du auch, d.h. ich wollte testen ohne irgendetwas downzuladen habe ich dann das Programm wieder gelöscht un dann eine Mahnung erst über ca. 25,-- dann über 108,-- erhalten was kann ich tun? Vielleicht eine Gemeinschaftsklage?
Falls Du mir helfen kannst bedanke ich mich schon mal im voraus.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Ralf Vorndamme schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Gemeinschaftsklage?


Das gab´s hier noch nicht. Vermute mal, dass die berühmt berüchtigte  Sammelklage  gemeint ist 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## goran (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Im Chipforum gibt es auch darüber schon ein Mega-Artikel:

http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=957326&bwpage=10&bwsortorder=ascending

Neu ist sicher das hier:
http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/printposting.html?bwpostingid=5702381

goran


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Neu ist sicher das hier:
> http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/printposting.html?bwpostingid=5702381
> goran


Aha es werden angeblich massenhaft Mahnbescheide verschickt. Solange ich keinen sehe glaube ich das nicht, insbesondere  wenn der User Ullifaker heißt und es sein erstes und einziges Posting ist. Auch die Behauptung mit den 108,- die zu 300,- Euro geworden sind halte ich für Unsinn. So teuer ist ein Mahn und Vollstreckungsbescheidsverfahren nicht wobei allerdings manche Inkassobüros recht kreativ beim Erfinden neuer Gebühren sind.

Selbst wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (kostet den Antragsteller erstmal nur 23,- Euro Gerichtskosten) bedeutet das noch lange nicht das nach Widerspruch geklagt wird.


----------



## Antagon (2 Februar 2007)

*Post von Rechtsanwalt - geht Alphaload jetzt vor Gericht?*

Hallo an Alle!
Ich hatte am 9.1.2007 eine Rechnung von AL bekommen, weil ich angeblich während der fristgerecht vor Ablauf gekündigten Probephase das Testvolumen von 2GB überschritten haben soll. Ich habe sofort Widerspruch eingelegt, meine Kündigung wiederholt und die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen. Reaktion: Nur die üblichen Standardfloskeln. 
Jetzt, nach mehr als drei Wochen, hat Alphaload trotz Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung plötzlich 95,40 Euro abgebucht.

Daraufhin holte ich das Geld zurück und schrieb den Herrschaften:

===========================
„Da ich am 8. Januar 2007 meinen Probezugang zu dem unter dem Namen "Alphaload" angebotenen Usenet-Zugang der Walea AG fristgerecht gekündigt habe und eine Überschreitung des zulässigen Datentransfervolumens nicht stattgefunden hat, besteht nach eindeutiger Rechtslage seit dem 8.1.2007 kein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen mir und der Walea GmbH. Jegliche Zahlungsforderungen Ihrerseits sind damit hinfällig.

Es bleibt in diesem Zusammenhang zudem festzuhalten, dass eine Überschreitung des innerhalb der Testphase zulässigen Datentransfervolumens von 2 GB nicht stattgefunden hat. Anderweitige Aussagen Ihrerseits sehe ich als unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen an, aus denen sich keine Neubegründung des durch mich fristgerecht gekündigten Vertragsverhältnisses ergibt. Für die Tatsachenbehauptung, ich hätte das zulässige Datentransfervolumen überschritten, konnte die Walea GmbH im Übrigen auch auf mehrfache Nachfrage hin keinen wie immer gearteten Beleg vorbringen, der diese Behauptung untermauert hätte.

Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass die Walea GmbH von weiteren Zahlungsforderungen absehen und insbesondere weitere illegale Abbuchungen von meinem Konto unterlassen wird. Sollte die Walea GmbH bzw. die von ihr beauftragte Payment International Networks AG dennoch an ihrer Zahlungsforderung festhalten, so weise ich schon jetzt darauf hin, dass die Beauftragung eines Inkassounternehmens durch die Walea GmbH im vorliegenden Falle nicht statthaft ist. Ich habe mehrfach schriftlich meine vollständige Zahlungsunwilligkeit bekundet, da sämtliche Forderungen unbegründet sind. Es besteht also auch durch die Beauftragung eines Inkassounternehmens keinerlei Aussicht, die Zahlung der unberechtigt erhobenen Forderungen zu erwirken. Im Rahmen der allgemein anzuwendenden Schadensminderungspflicht ist die Verursachung weiterer Kosten durch die Walea GmbH damit alleiniges Risiko der Walea GmbH, ich werde weder die geforderte Rechnungssumme noch sonstige Kosten tragen. Ich verweise in diesem Zusammenhang auf die folgenden einschlägigen Urteile zur Schadensminderungspflicht im Zusammenhang mit Inkasso-Unternehmen: OLG Dresden 8. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 05.12.2001, Aktenzeichen 8 U 1616/01; OLG Köln, 19. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 12.01.2001, Aktenzeichen 19 U 85/00; AG Geldern, Urteil vom 03.12.1999, Aktenzeichen 3 C 337/96.

Für den Eingang Ihrer schriftlichen Stellungnahme habe ich mir den 13. Februar 2007 vorgemerkt. Nach Ablauf dieser Frist werde ich mir, ungeachtet weiterer zivilrechtlicher Schadensersatzansprüche gegenüber der Walea AG, die Einleitung strafrechtlicher Schritte wegen des Verdachst des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs vorbehalten. (Aufgrund der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft und des deutschen Wohnsitzes der Gesellschafter der Walea AG und weiterer unter dem Dach der Mainpean GmbH mit ihr verbundenen Unternehmen ist ungeachtet des schweizerischen Firmensitzes der Walea AG dennoch eine örtliche Zuständigkeit deutscher Strafverfolgungsbehörden gegeben).

Seien Sie im Übrigen versichert, [.......]
Ich verbleibe in Erwartung Ihrer Stellungnahme.
N.N.“
===========================

Man höre und staune, schon einen Tag später (!) kam Post von einem Rechtsanwalt A. P.  („Rechtsabteilung mainpean GmbH“), in der wiederholt wird, ich hätte das Transfervolumen überschritten. Als Beleg (immerhin!) wird eine Auflistung meines „Datenvolumenverbrauchs“ beigefügt, nach der ich noch am frühen Morgen unmittelbar vor meiner Kündigung über 600 MB heruntergeladen und so  über die 2 GB gekommen sein soll. 

Ich habe daraufhin dem werten Herrn P. folgendes geantwortet:

===========================
„Sehr geehrter Herr P. ,
ich nehme Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben vom 1. Februar 2007 unter dem Zeichen ALxxxxx. Ich stelle dazu fest, dass ich auch weiterhin davon ausgehe, dass meine vertragliche Vereinbarung mit der Walea GmbH unter Wahrung der diesbezüglich in den AGB vorgesehenen Bestimmungen fristgerecht mit Wirkung zum 8. Januar 2007 beendet worden ist und mithin keinerlei Zahlungsverpflichtung meinerseits besteht.

[......] Unabhängig von der strafrechtlich relevanten Frage, ob der Walea GmbH bzw. der von ihr beauftragten Mainpean GmbH ein solches vorsätzliches Handeln im Sinne des § 263 StGB nachzuweisen ist, muss ich ferner darauf verweisen, dass einem zivilrechtlichen Vorgehen Ihrerseits zur Beibringung der von Ihnen geforderten Summe schon deswegen der Erfolg versagt bleiben wird, als dass durch das vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig schuldhafte Unterlassen einer Information über das Erreichen des zulässigen Datentransfervolumens die entsprechende Regelung in Abs. 3.2. der AGB gemäß §§ 305c und 307 BGB als nichtig zu betrachten ist und sich somit aus dieser Bestimmung keine Verlängerung des Vertrages über den 8. Januar 2007 hinaus ergeben kann. 

Im Übrigen bleibt weiterhin festzuhalten, dass ungeachtet dieser Tatsache die von Ihnen behauptete Überschreitung des zulässigen Datentransfervolumens nicht stattgefunden hat. Der von Ihnen vorgelegte "Report zu Kunde KD-xxxxx" hat in diesem Zusammenhang keinerlei gerichtsfeste Beweiskraft.

Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass Sie von Ihrer Zahlungsforderung Abstand nehmen werden. Sollten Sie dennoch weiterhin Ihre Forderung aufrechterhalten, so werden Sie diese gerichtlich durchsetzen müssen. Da einem solchen Versuch kein Erfolg beschieden sein wird sehe ich einer solchen Auseinadersetzung zuversichtlich entgegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
N.N.“
===========================

Mal sehen, ob sich die Damen und Herren von Walea bzw. Mainpean trauen, vor Gericht zu ziehen. Ich werde jedenfalls auf KEINEN FALL zahlen, und das würde ich auch jedem anderen raten, der  wie ich rechtzeitig gekündigt und die 2 GB nicht überschritten hat. 

Herzlichen Gruß an alle, die sich mit Alphaload [......]
von
Antagon


----------



## Antagon (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Verehrter Moderator Brest!
Ich bin etwas irritiert, da ich die rechtlichen Bedenken nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, die zur Editierung meines Beitrag geführt haben.

Dass ich den Rechtswanwalt von Mainpean beim Namen nenne sehe ich als unproblematisch an, der besagte Herr [...] wird schließlich auch im Impressum der Mainpean Website namentlich aufgeführt: ht*p://impressum.mainpean.de

Dann haben Sie den folgenden Satz entfernt, den ich gegeüber der Mainpean geäußert habe: "[...]" 
Diese Aussage wäre [...]

Ist der Hintergrund der Editierung etwa die Sorge, von der Mainpean abgemahnt zu werden? Geht es schon soweit, dass es nicht möglich ist, die Praktiken einer solchen Firma sachbezogen und nüchtern zu dokumentieren und zu diskutieren, ohne beständig Selbstzensur zu üben?

Etwas ratlos grüßt,
Antagon.

_[Einige Textstellen entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs und gesetzlichen Grundlagen beachten.
Verdächtigungen jeder Art sowie unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen sind unzulässig. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
_Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist._


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ Antagon

Das Forum hat sich entschieden, bei der Berichterstattung so zu verfahren, wie in den NUB steht.
Die NUB sind bewußt restriktiv angelegt. Die Modes sind angehalten diese konsequent durchzusetzen.

Warum? 

Ganz einfach, bei dem Forum handelt es sich um ein durch und durch nicht-kommerzielles Projekt, ohne etwa ein Verlagshaus im Hintergrund.
Das Forum kann sich nicht leisten auch nur in einer Instanz einen Prozess zu verlieren. Aus diesem Grund ist eine Diskussion über Zulässiges, Noch-Zulässiges und Schon-Rechtswidriges müßig.

Dennoch.

Die grundlegenden Information, um sich zu wehren sind bislang immer noch rübergekommen. Das Forum erreicht also sein Ziel.
Weshalb sollten sich da Die Mods und die Freundes des Forums eine Kopf über eine andere Linie zu machen.

Wer eine risikoreicheren Weg gehen will, muss entweder eine eigene Plattform schaffen oder eine andere Plattform suchen.

Das ist die Lage hier. Da Du die rechtliche Seite wohl einzuschätzen weißt, vom Tendenzschutz des Publikationsmediums auch gedeckt.


----------



## Scrape (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem wie viele hier.

Mein kleiner Bruder der gerade mal 13 ist hat sich mit meinen Daten und meiner E-mail adresse zugang zum Usenet über Alphaload besorgt.

Er hat zwar früh genug gekündigt hat aber das Volumen um 13Mb überschritten.

Meine Frage an euch:

Ist der Vertrag rechtmäßig?

Wenn nein wie kann ich beweisen oder besser gesagt muss ich beweisen ds es mein Bruder war. 

Danke im vorraus

PS: Ich bin schon Ü 18


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dein Rechtfertigungsgrund ist im Streitfall mEn brauchbar. Der Anbieter hat jedoch den Nachweis zu führen, mit wem er einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und wenn er sich im Irrtum dir gegenüber befindet, dann beteht zumindest mit dir kein Vertrag. Ob der mit deinem Bruder wirksam ist, lässt sich prima hier nachlesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


----------



## Scrape (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Was meins du mit mEn?


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

...*m*einem *E*rachten *n*ach - und ich bin bestimmt nicht der Nabel der Weisheit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

[offtopic]
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/m.E.
Ich wollte mal den Reducal mit spitzer Feder darauf hinweisen, dass "meinem Erachten nach" meines Erachtens falsch sei. Da hätte ich mich aber blamiert


----------



## Scrape (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ich wollte mal wissen ob die Proinkasso schonmal jemanden vor Gericht geschleppt hat. Mein eindruck von dieser Firma ist große Töne nix dahinter!


----------



## coluche (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Allgemein ist hier kein Fall bekannt, wo sowas schon mal passiert sein sollte.
... Soweit es sich um unseriösen Anbietern handelt, die mit arglistiger Täuschung versuchen, den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Was Alphaload betrifft, habe ich jetzt nicht den thread durchgelesen (d.h. keine Ahnung)


----------



## dmuellerkandel (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das ist sicherlich im Zusammenhang mit Alphaload (u.a.) interessant
--> s. ganzen Text lt . Link


5. Verbraucherschutz geht gegen Vertragsfallen vor
==================================================
Ob SMS-Versand, Warenproben, Lebenserwartung oder Ahnenforschung: Immer mehr Themen werden von dubiosen Anbietern dazu missbraucht, Verbraucher im Internet in teure Vertraege zu locken. Die Masche: Die Anbieter verstecken die Preise im Kleingedruckten oder in den AGB - und fordern das Geld von ihren Opfern dann mit harschen Drohungen ein. Doch jetzt schlaegt der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) zurueck. Anette Marienberg vom vzbv berichtet im Interview mit Dialerschutz.de, gegen wen die Verbraucherschuetzer gerichtlich vorgehen, und warum dubiose Anbieter bald auch im Ausland nicht mehr sicher vor rechtlichen Schritten sind.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=410

gruß dm


----------



## coluche (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Dialerschutz.de: Gibt es für Sie auch Rückendeckung seitens des Gesetzgeber?
> 
> Marienberg: Bis zum Ende des Jahres muss das Verbraucherschutzdurchsetzungsgesetz umgesetzt sein. In dem Gesetz geht es etwa um die grenzüberschreitende Verfolgung von Wettbewerbsverstößen. Wir erhoffen uns daraus Verbesserungen im Hinblick auf die oben genannten Probleme bei der Rechtsverfolgung und Rechtsdurchsetzung.



das lässt ja hoffen... daß endlich mal was passiert!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Kann mir jemand sagen was die Tochter ALPHALOAD von Mainpean für 'ne Firma ist?
DIe ziehen laufend Geld von meinem Konto ein obwohl sie keine Ermächtigung dazu hat!

_Posting an bestehenden  Thread gehängt modinfo_


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Gehe halt mal auf deren Website, dann siehst du worum es geht. Wenn du dich mit deinen Daten dort nicht angemeldet hast, dann war es eben wer anders und die buchen in dem irrigen Glauben von deinem Konto ab, dass es das Konto ihres Kunden sei.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo erstmal, bin wie so viele leider erst zu spät auf diese seite gestossen.

zu meinem unglücl bin ich ebenfalls auf AL reingefallen, wobei reingefallen nicht ganz korrekt ist.
ich war mir ziemlich bewusst, dass die wahrscheinlich nicht seriös sind, war aber dennoch neugierig und dachte mir, dass ich es mal drauf ankommen lasse.
habe mich dort angemeldet, allerdings nur fiktive daten angegeben.
ich habe nach der anmeldung und deren aktivierungslink gemerkt, dass das ne miese tour werden könnte und habe daraufhin definitiv nicht ein kb daten heruntergeladen und ehrlich gesagt über dieses unternehmen nicht mehr nachgedacht.
was sie allerdings von mir haben, ist meine ip und die emailaddresse, hinter der sich sehr wohl meine wahre identität versteckt.
leider ist mir das erst eingefallen nachdem schon 3 wochen vergangen sind(ich nutze die emailadd. nicht oft)
ich weiss, dass ich hier keine rechtsberatung erwarten darf.
was ich aber gerne wissen würde:
haben die rechtl. gesehen die möglichkeit von meinem provider die reellen daten von mir zu bekommen?

ich wäre auch nicht so plump darauf hereingefallen, wenn die website von AL darauf hingewiesen hätte, dass ich sofort ein abo schliesse, das steht nämlich definitiv nur in den agb, wie ich im nachhinein gesehen hab. groß beworben wird hier nur "test" und "gratis"

meine einzige sorge besteht nur darin, dass ich wegen falschangaben doch drangekriegt werden könnte, sofern sie dies rausbekommen könnten.
hinter den von mir angegebenen daten wird wohl keine person zu finden sein, da sie wirklich "sehr" fiktiv waren

um eine halbwegs brauchbare antwort wäre ich schon dankbar.


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> um eine halbwegs brauchbare antwort wäre ich schon dankbar.



das sollte reichen: 
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

vor allem die Fragen 5 und 6


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ja das ist etwas greifbares und beruhigt mich auch ein wenig, vor allem weil ihr abonnement wirklich verschleiert dargestellt wird und mir definitiv kein vorsatz zum betrug ausgeht, sondern lediglich die angst, dass man mich mit forderungen und drohungen zumüllt, was wahrscheinlich bei meiner angegebenen email jetzt auch der fall sein wird 

liege ich falsch, dass es da nicht auch einen paragraphen dazu gibt, der es als rechts- oder sittenwidrig ansieht, wenn man solche anfallenden kosten derart vernebelt und diese auch nur in den agb angibt?


----------



## Dac-Ben (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die wirklich sehr hilfreichen Infos und Erfahrungen. Natürlich bin ich auch mit ihm "Club der Naiven" von dieser Firma.
Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass die ganze Geschichte schon eine ganze Zeit lang zurück liegt (Sommer 06) und die jetzt zu Jahresbeginn das Geld eingezogen haben, was mir eher zufällig auffiel. Jetzt werde ich mit Erinnerungen überschütet und das Inkassobüro wurde heute verständigt. Es kam sogar heute eine Auflistung wann ich was wann gelanden haben soll und wieso ich über die 2 GB komme (was definitiv nicht stimmt) Gleichzeitig kam heute die Mail, dass meine Kündigung zum 20.07.07 wirksam sei. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das doch wieder so ein Trick, um mich in Sicherheit zu wiegen bzw. zu verleiten zu bezahlen.
Der Link von Coluche stimmt mich da auch etwas ruhiger.


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> habe mich dort angemeldet, allerdings nur fiktive daten angegeben.



Was willst du eigentlich, willst du dich mit dem Anbeiter streiten oder ihn anschwärzen? Wer bei einem kostenpflichtigen Portal falsche Daten angibt, ist unter gewissen Umständen selbst nicht besser als ein unseriöser Anbieter. Dafür gibt es sogar einen Straftatbestand in D., den § 269 StGB.


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Dac-Ben schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig kam heute die Mail, dass meine Kündigung zum 20.07.07 wirksam sei. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das doch wieder so ein Trick, um mich in Sicherheit zu wiegen bzw. zu verleiten zu bezahlen.


Diese Masche haben andere (Miotipp, siehe Parallelthread) bei mir auch probiert. Hauptsache die kriegen ihr [........] für irgend eine Periode. 
Was aber nicht nötig ist.
Hast du den Einzug widerrufen?

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## coluche (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> liege ich falsch, dass es da nicht auch einen paragraphen dazu gibt, der es als rechts- oder sittenwidrig ansieht, wenn man solche anfallenden kosten derart vernebelt und diese auch nur in den agb angibt?



Auf die schnelle konnte ich jetzt nur das finden:


> In den übrigen Fällen haben die Betroffenen zwei Möglichkeiten: sie können die Anmeldung 1. gemäß § 312d BGB widerrufen und 2. gemäß § 119 BGB wegen Irrtums anfechten.



Quelle: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/.

Wo anders habe ich mal was von "arglistiger Täuschung" gelesen, weiss aber nicht mehr wo. 
Du kannst dich mal durch die threads kämpfen, ist fast überall dasselbe in grün und an Links und § sollte es nicht fehlen.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Reducal

mach mal halb lang und versuch mich nicht in die selbe schublade zu drücken, wie diese "[...]".

ich hatte keinen schlechten absichten und wollte mir auch keine leistungen erschleichen. ich war nur fast sicher davon überzeugt, dass da irgendwo nochn haken ist und ich sollte ja recht behalten, das sollte man mal nicht vergessen.

mich hat nur die tatsache neugierig gemacht, dass man mit einem absolut kostenlosen dienst geworben hatte. 
als ich beijjm einloggversuch scheiterte, habe ich mich entschlossen die ganze sache zu vergessen und diesem anbieter sicher keine 2. chance zu geben.

in diesem sinne...

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Dac-Ben (2 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Coluche,

Danke für den Hinweis. Das hätte ich prompt vergessen


----------



## FrauHolle (2 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Sache mit den gespeicherten IP Adressen.

Schon schwierig bei diesem Thema wirklich ernst zu bleiben. Warum setzen sich die Usenetanbieter nicht einfach hin und Würfeln sich die IP der User, oder machen die das schon??? Fraglich ist jedoch was die Anbieter mit den IP´s (selbst wenn diese richtig sind) machen wollen. Werden diese vielleicht in einen Blumentopf gepflanzt, ein paar mal gegossen und schon wächst die tatsächliche Adresse des Users nach ein paar Tagen heraus. Bei Zeiten werde ich es mal ausprobieren, wenns klappt werde ich es hier posten.

Aber jetzt mal im ernst. Was wollen die Provider eigentlich mit den IP´s. Mal angenommen ich melde mich unter falschen Daten bei einem solchen Provider an, sauge am ersten Tag was das Zeug hält und lasse es anschließend für immer bleiben. Eine Rechnung per Mail mag dann möglicherweise am nächsten Tag vorliegen. Dann vielleicht auch die erste Mahnung nach ein oder zwei Wochen. Und letzt endlich dann die Weitergabe an ein Inkassobüro. Wenn wir jetzt einmal zusammenrechnen wieviel Zeit vergangen ist, dann doch bestimmt mehr als sieben Tage. Und das ist auch schon der Knackpunkt. Nach neuem geltenden Recht werden die Internetbetreiber die Verbindungsdaten nur noch max. sieben Tage speichern. Eine Klage würde dann ins Leere laufen. Ein Usenetprovider wie bsp. der mit dem großen „A“ könnte sich dann seine IP´s auf Papier ausdrucken und sich dann seinen „A“ damit abputzen wenn er Magengeschwüre auf Grund der neuen Bestimmungen bekommt.
Wo „A“ jetzt schon so viel auf dem Klo verbringt, könnte er natürlich ins Grübeln kommen. Er könnte versuchen schon am ersten Tag beim Staatsanwalt ein Strafverfahren wegen Betruges im Schnellverfahren einzuleiten um innerhalb der sieben Tage an die Adressdaten zu kommen. Der Staatsanwalt wird diesem wohl wahrscheinlich einen Husten, da ja noch keine Mahnungen geschrieben worden sind. 
Fassen wir mal zusammen. Keine Mahnung, kein Verfahren. Rechnung und Mahnung schreiben dauert länger als sieben Tage. Also Rechnung und Mahnung geschrieben > sieben Tage, Verfahren möglich aber kein Bezug mehr zur IP möglich. 
Wie nennen wir sowas bei einem sehr bekannten Spiel? Genau Zwickmühle!!! 

Daher mal ein Tipp an die Usenetprovider. Prüft die Daten eurer User doch einfach bevor ihr deren Account freischaltet. Möglich wäre bsp. ein Postident. Dabei lässt sich auch direkt feststellen ob es sich dabei um minderjährige handelt. Oder würde das nicht mehr genügend Kundschaft bringen, da genau dies eure Zielgruppe ist? Lassen sich ja viel leicht unter Druck setzen und zur Zahlung bewegen die Kids.  

Wie immer: Alles geschriebene entspricht meiner persönlichen Meinung und mag juristisch nicht ganz richtig sein, da ich von dem deutschen Recht nicht so viel verstehe.
Das geschriebene soll natürlich auch niemanden animieren sich ab jetzt mit falschen Daten bei den Providern anzumelden.


 PS:
Lasst blos meine IP aus diesem Forum in Ruhe, die möchte ich mir schon noch selber einpflanzen.
:scherzkeks:


----------



## Julia2207 (2 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

[....]
hallöchen!
ich bin die nächste alphload [.......], allerdings leider ohne rechtschutzversicherung. ich bin trotzdem für sämtliche aktionen, tipps, erfahrungen etc dankbar!
ich habe mich am 27.02 bei alphaload angemeldet. ziemlich blauäugig..
dann kam die rechnung von knapp 96euro, weil ich das downloadvolumen um 0,29gb überschritten habe.
habe mich dann über den support an alphaload gewandt u habe vorgeschlagen, für das überschrittene volumen aufzukommen, ich aber nicht bereit bin, die 12 monate zu bezahlen, da mit 14tätiger testphase geworben wurde. habe dann zweimal eine mail bekommen, in der einfach nur auf die agbs verwiesen wurden. erst dann habe ich dieses forum hier entdeckt. nun bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, wie ich mich verhalten soll. 
wie gesagt- ich habe keine rechtschutz, die sowas abdeckt. 
habe widerrufen. keine reaktion. konto werde ich sperren lassen. 
ich habe stern tv informiert, in der hoffnung, dass sie daraus was ergibt. vielleicht sollte man dies auch noch mit bizz tun etc. 
wie soll ich mich verhalten? wer kann mir mit seinen erfahrungen weiterhelfen? ich frage mich, ob sich ein rechtlicher aufwand lohnt. wenn ich wüsste, dass das laden dort legal wäre bzw mir keiner hinterher was kann, würd ich das jetzt ein jahr nutzen und gut is. einfach um allem aus dem weg zu gehen. nun habe ich aber erst im nachhinein erfahren, [........]? und überlege nun, die polizei einzuschalten bzw darauf aufmerksam zu machen o.ä. gewerbeaufsicht etc.

wie gesagt: ich bin für alles dankbar, was ihr mir dazu sagen könnt!!

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Julia2207 (2 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=957326&bwpage=10&bwsortorder=ascending

auch auf diesen seiten interessante beiträge zum thema alphaload!!


----------



## coluche (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

dann weisst du ja bescheid, was zu tun ist?

Ansonsten schaue ein paar Beiträge weiter oben und klicke auf meinen Link. 
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## goran (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe mit den Rechtsanwälten von Alphaload gesprochen. Telefonisch sagte man mir in etwas das hier:
Bei falschangegebenen Daten und zustandekommen eines Vetrages (14tage oder über 2GB) werden in JEDEM Fall Anzeigen geschrieben und an die Polizei weitergereicht. Bei einigen Fällen waren die Ermittler bereits erfolgreich. In einem Fall sogar mit Durchsuchungsbeschluss.
In anderen Fällen (Zurückgeben der Lastschrift) kommt es zu einem Mahnverfahren. Dort sollen inzwischen viele (man sagte mir "zweistellig") Titel erzeugt worden sein. In einigen Fällen sollen auch schon mündliche Verhandlungen anberaumt sein. (bleibt abzuwarten, was die Richter dazu sagen)
Was ich sagen will: Falsche Daten angeben (womöglich vom Nachbarn oder so) ist ganz ganz übel. Da werden wohl auch die Richter keine Nachsicht walten lassen.
Beim Mahnverfahren sollte man immer auf die Fristen achten.
Alles im allen scheint die Walea sich sehr sicher zu sein, die Gebühren beitreiben zu wollen und können. Denn auch ein Mahnverfahren kostet die Geld.
Noch was: Es wird (lt eigener Auskunft) in kurzer Zeit eine Seite im Netz verhanden sein, auf der Beispiele für das s.g. "gegen Bertüger vorgehen" dokomentiert wird. Dort sollen sogar entsprechende Dokumente (anonymisiert) sichtbar sein. Darauf bin ich jedenfalls gespannt.

Goran


----------



## coluche (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Goran, 
was willst du uns damit sagen?

Nach deiner Auffassung = ein Anwalt immer jemand, der rechtlich handelt, immer bei der Wahrheit bleibt und dich mit gutem Gewissen berät?
Nimmst du das etwa ernst, was man dir erzählt hat ? :-D 

Es soll ja schon Anwälte gegeben haben, die ihren Kunden empfohlen haben,  den "Dienst" der Lebensprognose zu bezahlen. :wall: 



> Bei einigen Fällen waren die Ermittler bereits erfolgreich. In einem Fall sogar mit Durchsuchungsbeschluss. In anderen Fällen (Zurückgeben der Lastschrift) kommt es zu einem Mahnverfahren. Dort sollen inzwischen viele (man sagte mir "zweistellig") Titel erzeugt worden sein. In einigen Fällen sollen auch schon mündliche Verhandlungen anberaumt sein.


ja... nee... klar!
und dieser Tier kann fliegen!






Was die falschen Daten betrifft, verlasse ich mich auf Punkt 5 von:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/.../faq-internet-vertragsfallen/ 
Bei Alphaload heisst es ja, daß die ersten 14 Tage gratis sind. Sind die Kosten dann klar und deutlich zu sehen? So muss der Teilnehmer nicht davon ausgehen, daß er sich bei einem kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmeldet. Lüge ist nicht gleich Betrug.

und neu hinzu: Link von verbraucherrechtliches.de
_
Link angepasst. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@goran

Wie geht es AR?  Ist ja ziemlich ruhig um ihn geworden.
Na, deinen Postings nach könntest du mir vielleicht die Frage ja beantworten.
Ich finde es ja interessant, dass du einfach so mit den Anwälten sprichst. 

Nun ja, auch die Verbraucherzentralen denken bzw. dachten (zumindest nach einem Bericht vom 12.01.07) ja auch, dass bei Walea/Alphaload nicht alles rund läuft.
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf


> Walea GmbH, Schweiz www.alphaload.de Dem Internetbenutzer wird unter dem Aufmacher „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ die Nutzung eines Downloadportals angeboten. Nach Klicken auf die Schaltfläche „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ öffnet sich eine Seite, auf welcher dem Benutzer eine Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Pakete angezeigt wird. Darunter befindet sich oben links ein Paket, welches mit „Gratis Testangebot“ überschrieben ist. Darunter folgt die Produktbeschreibung „2 GB / 14 Tage zum Testen (…)“ sowie eine Preisangabe in Höhe von 0,00 €. Nach einem weiteren Klick auf das genannte „Testangebot“ wird man zu einer Seite geführt, auf welcher der Benutzer unter Angabe persönlicher Daten die Anmeldung durchführen kann. Diese trägt wiederum die Überschrift: „Jetzt anmelden und 2 GB kostenlos Downloaden“. Der Überschrift ist folgender Text hintangestellt: „Nach Ihrer Registrierung stellen wir Ihnen 2 GB gratis Download Volumen zur Verfügung um unseren Service ausgiebig und unverbindlich testen zu können.“ In den AGB ist geregelt: „Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes von 14 Tagen oder vorher nach Überschreiten des freien Testvolumens von 2 GB = 2048 MB, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes oder vor Ablauf des Testvolumens von 2 GB fristgerecht kündigt. Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Tage vor Ablauf des Testzeitraumes bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. (…)“ Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt, Unterlassungsklage in Vorbereitung


Zumindest jetzt lese ich jetzt nichts mehr von der "14 minus 4 Tage" Kündigungsfrist bzw. von der Verpflichtung, dass diese Kündigung per Post erfolgen muss. Wie es mit der Preistransparenz beim Anmeldevorgang jetzt aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.
Allgemein muss ich aber sagen, dass die Probleme, die User mit den diversen Usenet-Anbietern haben, weniger drauf beruhen, dass diese die Zahlungspflicht übersehen. So gesehen kann man diese nicht unbedingt in den selben Topf werfen wie viele der anderen Abo-Anbieter. 

Ich möchte auch drauf hinweisen dass etwaige Abmahnungen nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu tun haben müssen, ob im Einzelfall ein Vertragsverhältnis besteht oder nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## blubbchen (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

fallt da bloß net drauf rein!!bin auch drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Julia2207 (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

habe heute per einschreiben mit rückschein und per mail gekündigt. habe mich auf die agbs bezogen, die laut olg münchen I nichtig sind. eine freundin, die den vertrag schon abgeschlossen hatte, hat nun ebenfalls versucht zu kündigen. ich bin gespannt. was denkt ihr, wie die chance steht, da heil rauszukommen u an wen ich mich noch wenden kann, um dies zu melden, damit sich dort endlich was tut??!?


----------



## blubbchen (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

kannste uns dann auf dem laufenden halten wie  das mit deiner freundin weitergeht?

wäre dir sehr dankbar.stecke nämlich auch ganz schön in der tinte.


----------



## Julia2207 (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ja klar mach ich. ich bin gespannt. zumindest müssen die doch erstmal reagieren, bevor sie irgendwelche weiteren schritte einleiten. wenn die abbuchen, werd ich das geld erstmal zurückbuchen lassen, bis die sich auf den brief gemeldet haben u werde das schriftlich per mail nochmal mitteilen. dann sollte ich eigentlich erstmal auf der sicheren seite sein, dass mich erstmal nichts erwartet. dann müssen die sich erstmal äußern.


----------



## Wembley (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Julia2207 schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute per einschreiben mit rückschein und per mail gekündigt.


Ob jetzt der Begriff "kündigen" der richtige ist, sei einmal dahingestellt. 





			
				Julia2207 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich auf die agbs bezogen, die laut olg münchen I nichtig sind.


Wie meinst du das? Hat sich das OLG München diese AGB durchleuchtet? Also meines Wissens nach nicht. Nun gut, ich denke, dass du Parallelen zu einem anderen Urteil siehst. Inwieweit das zutrifft, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Julia2207 (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ob jetzt der Begriff "kündigen" der richtige ist, sei einmal dahingestellt.
> Wie meinst du das? Hat sich das OLG München diese AGB durchleuchtet? Also meines Wissens nach nicht. Nun gut, ich denke, dass du Parallelen zu einem anderen Urteil siehst. Inwieweit das zutrifft, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


ich habe widerrufen. siehe den link, den ich etwas weiter oben gepostet habe.

auch zu dem urteil: siehe link weiter oben. 

gab ein user, der so daraus gekommen ist u der dies allen anderen empfohlen hat.


----------



## blubbchen (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hey.

hab eine seite gefunden die euch helfen könnte.jedenfalls wen ihr minderjährig seid wie ich.

ich kann euch ja die tipps direkt hier hin zu verlinken.keine angst.wenn ich es mache landet ihr direkt bei den tipps.


----------



## Julia2207 (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



blubbchen schrieb:


> hey.
> 
> hab eine seite gefunden die euch helfen könnte.jedenfalls wen ihr minderjährig seid wie ich.
> 
> ich kann euch ja die tipps direkt hier hin zu verlinken.keine angst.wenn ich es mache landet ihr direkt bei den tipps.


danke aber hilft mir nicht weiter


----------



## blubbchen (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

wieso?biste net mehr minderjährig?


----------



## Julia2207 (3 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



blubbchen schrieb:


> wieso?biste net mehr minderjährig?


nein


----------



## coluche (4 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Admin, 
kann man Texte aus anderen Foren zitieren, die m.E. nach Rechtsberatung beinhalten, wie "ihr müsst..., ihr sollt..."?
Beispiel: 
[.........]
_Teil gelöscht. Zitieren ist problematisch. Verlinken im allgemeinen, solange es dort einen erreichbaren Verantwortlichen gibt, eher nicht. Wenn man aber weiß, dass sich dort etwas rechtlich nicht Einwandfreies befindet, sollte man den Link auch besser unterlassen. MOD/BR_


----------



## blubbchen (4 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

achso.

aber ich glaub ich verlink das trotzdem.vielleicht hilft das wem anders weiter.


----------



## blubbchen (4 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

http://deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?t=374

es werden noch ich glaube 5 weitere links folgen

die bringen echt was(für minderjährige)

http://deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?t=373
http://deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?t=372
http://deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?t=371
http://deinding.vzniedersachsen.de/viewtopic.php?t=370


----------



## Dac-Ben (4 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Tja Goran,

Deinem Beitrag kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nix abgewinnen.

Was hattest Du denn erwartet? Dass sie dir erzählen, dass sie bis zum Letzten bluffen mit Anzeigen/Inkassobüros/hohen Nebenkosten in der Hoffnung, dass sie die Leute damit mürbe machen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum Du die überhaupt angerufen hast?


----------



## dmuellerkandel (4 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe mir mal die Beiträge von Gor.. durchgelesen. Nicht ein einziger hilft Betroffenen weiter. Ich habe eher den Eindruck daß das jeweils Unterstützung für A... sein könnte. Auch damit muß man rechnen!

mfg
dm   :roll:


----------



## Immo (4 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Ich habe eher den Eindruck daß das jeweils Unterstützung für A... sein könnte. Auch damit muß man rechnen!


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür beträgt 99%...


----------



## goran (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal die Beiträge von Gor.. durchgelesen. Nicht ein einziger hilft Betroffenen weiter. Ich habe eher den Eindruck daß das jeweils Unterstützung für A... sein könnte. Auch damit muß man rechnen!
> 
> mfg
> dm   :roll:



Ich bin schon der Ansicht, das ich manchen Betroffenen damit helfe. Bisher war die einzige Aussage in diesem Fall und Forum: Lese Dir bei Problemen unsere Ratschläge vor. Aber immer. Zahle erstmal nicht. 
Das man damit manchen Betroffenen ins offene Messer schickt, scheint keinen zu stören. 
Ich möchte nur auf folgendes hinweisen: Wenn man sich mit falschen Daten bei Alphaload (oder auch anderen Diensten) anmeldet nur um deren System möglichst lang und intensiv zu nutzen, muss man damit rechnen, erwischt zu werden. Scheinbar ist das ja bei einigen bei diesem Thema hier genau so der Fall zu sein. Der Ratschlag: "Du braucht dort auf keinen Fall irgendetwas zu zahlen oder zu befürchten" ist daher sehr vorsichtig zu befolgen. 
Wenn sich jemand nicht angemeldet hat oder auch gekündigt hat, hat er ja wirklich nichts zu befürchten. Aber die Leute, die sich auf Verbraucherschutz berufen um vorsätzlich zu bertügen, eben doch.
Warum man mir damit gleich unterstellt A. zu helfen, verstehe ich nicht.
Betrüger (welcher Sorte auch immer, ob die Abomafia oder die Trafficsauger) gehören bestraft. 
Ganz falsch finde ich eben, dass man hier manchmal auch ehrlichen User nur den einen Ratschlag gibt: Blos nichts bezahlen.
Die haben dann ja schön alleine die Suppe auszulöffeln und ein Inkassobüro oder den Mahnbescheid am Hals. Aussitzen ist in diesem Fall eher teuer.
Also jeder sollte sich eben überlegen, ob er was genutzt hat oder nicht. Wenn ja, muss er auch dafür einstehen.

Goran


----------



## Immo (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Forum: Lese Dir bei Problemen unsere Ratschläge vor. *Aber immer. Zahle erstmal nicht.*


Wo steht das?


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Immo schrieb:


> goran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Forum: Lese Dir bei Problemen unsere Ratschläge vor. *Aber immer. Zahle erstmal nicht.*
> ...


Würde mich auch mal interessieren. So wird das hier nämlich nirgends stehen.


----------



## Kalle59 (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Ich bin schon der Ansicht, das ich manchen Betroffenen damit helfe. Bisher war die einzige Aussage in diesem Fall und Forum: Lese Dir bei Problemen unsere Ratschläge vor. Aber immer. Zahle erstmal nicht.
> Goran



IMHO hilfst du hier niemanden, du trägst nur zur allgemeinen Verunsicherung bei. Ob dies von dir gewollt oder unabsichtlich erzeugt wird, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Ich kann den Beitrag nicht finden, wo es heißt, nicht zahlen!


----------



## Immo (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kalle59 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Beitrag nicht finden, wo es heißt, nicht zahlen!


Er schreibt im Plural:


> Lese Dir bei Problemen unsere *Ratschläge* vor. Aber *immer*. Zahle erstmal nicht.


Danach müßte es nur so von Postings mit diesem Ratschlag wimmeln.


----------



## coluche (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur auf folgendes hinweisen: Wenn man sich mit falschen Daten bei Alphaload (oder auch anderen Diensten) anmeldet nur um deren System möglichst lang und intensiv zu nutzen, muss man damit rechnen, erwischt zu werden. Scheinbar ist das ja bei einigen bei diesem Thema hier genau so der Fall zu sein. Der Ratschlag: "Du braucht dort auf keinen Fall irgendetwas zu zahlen oder zu befürchten" ist daher sehr vorsichtig zu befolgen.


Ich denke mal dafür wird man nicht gleich ins Gefängnis kommen. [.........]



> Es gibt einen Bundesverband Deutscher Inkassounternehmen (kurz BDIU). Aus diesem Verband ist Proinkasso (u.a. wegen solcher bestrittenen Vorgänge) bereits rausgeflogen.





> Grundsätzlich dürfte sich der Vorwurf des Computerbetruges ohne weiteres entkräften lassen, wenn man darlegt, dass man die Preisinformation auf der Seite nicht wahrgenommen hat. Denn damit entfiele zumindest die Schädigungsabsicht. Hier kann man den Betroffenen auch nicht entgegenhalten, dass sie nur besser hätten hinsehen müssen, denn einen fahrlässigen Computerbetrug gibt es nicht.


Siehe Beispiel:Link von verbraucherrechtliches.de



goran schrieb:


> Ganz falsch finde ich eben, dass man hier manchmal auch ehrlichen User nur den einen Ratschlag gibt: Blos nichts bezahlen.
> Die haben dann ja schön alleine die Suppe auszulöffeln und ein Inkassobüro oder den Mahnbescheid am Hals. Aussitzen ist in diesem Fall eher teuer.
> Also jeder sollte sich eben überlegen, ob er was genutzt hat oder nicht. Wenn ja, muss er auch dafür einstehen.



bin ich nicht einverstanden. Wer mal nach "alphaload" googelt, findet weitere Diskussionen darüber (nächsten Treffer nach "Computerbetrug" anklicken). Daraus liest man (umformuliert),

[........]

Wer sich beschweren will, kann sich an diese Adresse wenden.

Weitere Zitate:
[.......]


Zuletzt noch eine Aussage:


> [......]Ich habe jetzt seit dieser Mahnung des Inkassounternehmens seit 1 Monat schon nichts mehr von denen gehört, und erhlich gesagt rechne ich auch garnicht mehr damit



_Rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen (möglicher Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Zitate usw.) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## blubbchen (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

haben die links irgendjemandem geholfen?


----------



## Dragon-ko (5 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo ,

auchich kenne die " Firma" Alphaload sehr gut , und noch besser kenne ich die Proinkasso, diese sende mir nämlich seit nun mehr 6 Monaten E-mails weil ich angeblich einer Ratenzahlung zugestimmt hätte , nunja in der E-mail steht auch meiner  IP drin , und da ich eine feste IP und es nicht die ist die in der E-mail steht ( wie die Admins hier feststellen können ) :-.P#

wundert es mich schon sehr,,,,

Ich habe mal die E-mail hier rein gepostet , werde allerdings meine persönlichen DATEN mit * versehen 

------------------------E-mail Proinkasso-----------------------------



> Sehr geehrte/r Frank Sch***,
> 
> wir möchten Sie letztmalig auffordern, den ausstehenden Betrag der Alphaload Walea GmbH (alphaload.de) umgehend in Ausgleich zu bringen. Sie wurden angemahnt, da die Lastschrift von Ihrem Konto nicht abgebucht werden konnte. Bis jetzt ist keine Zahlung von Ihnen eingegangen.
> 
> ...



--------------------------ENDE-------------------------------

Schon interessant was die nicht alles von mir haben wollen zum vergleich meine IP adresse 91.xxx.xxx.xxx, die ich seit 1 jahr habe und sie wechselt nicht

_URLs deaktiviert. Name gekürzt. Daten, die Hinweise auf den User geben könnten, editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Es ist schon arg merkbefreit, wie heute versucht wird, Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Gerade in dem Fall von Dragon-ko stellt sich die Frage nach dem: _"...wer hatte sich tatsächlich bei dem Projekt angemeldet?"_ Wenn Dragon-ko eine dauerhaft, feste IP nutzt, ist der Verdacht naheliegend, dass ein Bösewicht einfach seine Daten zur Anmeldung missbraucht und er eigentlich gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun hat.

Dann stellt sich mir als nächstes die Frage, wie prüft z. B. der Anbieter bei Alphaload.de die eingegebenen Daten der Anmeldung? Hinreichend, ein bisschen, gar nicht? Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn sich dazu mal ein Vertreter des Betreibers hier äußern würde.

 Außerdem stellt sich auch weiterhin die Frage, wie man mit Widersprüchen oder Beschwerden der Rechnungsempfänger, wie hier im Fall Dragon-ko, umgeht. Wird bei begründeten Widersprüchen die Forderung ausgebucht, oder werden die Daumenschrauben mit der Übergabe ans Inkasso angezogen?

Dragon-ko bekommt die Mahnungen an die bei der Anmeldung verwendete E-Mailadresse. Wurde die E-Mailadresse überhaupt für irgend etwas genutzt, außer zum Empfang von Nachrichten - wurden Informationen aus den Nachrichten (z. B. ein Zugangscode oder ein Freischaltlink) tatsächlich verwendet? Kann es sein, dass jemand auch die E-Mailadresse missbräuchlich angibt, und z. B. Dragon-ko die Nachricht empfängt aber gar nichts mit anfangen kann, weil er ja womöglich nicht weiß, wozu diese überhaupt gut war? Kann es sein, dass jemand sich mit Dragon-ko´s Daten angemeldet hat, der nun aber die Nachricht erhielt und er sich nun über einen Link in der Nachricht eingeloggt hat, ohne tatsächlich der Vertragspartner zu sein?

Das sind Fragen über Fragen, die derartige Systeme nicht unbedingt transparent für den interessierten Betrachter oder einen von (augenscheinlich) unberechtigten Rechnungen betroffenen machen.


----------



## Observer2 (17 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Zitat:
"Verschwindend klein wurde in den AGB auf das Abo hingewiesen!"

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1173175222534.shtml


----------



## Dac-Ben (25 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch in den letzten Wochen nochmal was von denen gehört?Bei mir haben Sie sich seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr mit Forderungen und Rechnungen gemeldet.


----------



## sportamjet (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, zähle mich auch zu den (zukünftigen) Opfern.
Bitte darum DRINGEND um eure Hilfe:
Ich habe mich gestern 25.3 bei Al..load angemeldet und einen Song runtergeladen. Nachdem ich merkte, dass das ganz normales Filesharing ist.
Heute 26.3 habe ich die Kündigung per Einschreiben an die Berliner Firma geschickt. Was kann ich noch machen? Konto sperren??

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bist du  volljährig? ( über  oder unter 18?  )


----------



## sportamjet (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, ich selbst bin unter 18, habe aber andere Daten verwendet, da es ja sonst gar nicht zur Anmeldung hätte kommen können.
Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



sportamjet schrieb:


> Hallo, ich selbst bin unter 18, habe aber andere Daten verwendet, da es ja sonst gar nicht zur Anmeldung hätte kommen können.


 falsches Alter oder fremde  Daten?


----------



## sportamjet (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Naja, halt irgendwas eigegeben, so dass es hinhaut. habe eben mit einem herrn bei mainpean gesprochen, der mir garantiert hat, dass auf mich , wenn ich innerhalb von 2 wochen kündige, keine rechungnen etc auf mich zukommen.
bin mal gesoannt, schreib jetzt noch ne e-mail


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

du solltest lieber mit deinen Eltern statt mit MP  sprechen, so gibt das nichts.


----------



## sportamjet (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also Konto sperren?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## sportamjet (26 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also muss ich im Prinzip gar keine Bedenken haben, weil meine Eltern es mir verbieten oder eben nicht erlauben würden. Habe ja sowieso Mail + Einschreiben mit Kündigung geschickt. Wenn die jetzt was abbuchen oder die ominöse Inkassofirma auftritt freut sich mein Anwalt.

Gruß


----------



## AAAA (27 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

Zu welchem Ergebnis kommt man nach der Erfahrung mit der Inkassofirma. Stellt sich die Sache selbst ein oder muss man nachher 3000 Euro bezahlen ???

An alle die schon eine Anmeldung hinter sich haben bitte unbedingt richtig kündigen (wie steht im fORUM auf der ersten Seite...bei Nutzer Rolf). Dann auf keinen Fall den Service weiternutzen denn es ist eindeutig [...]. Du wirst an einen weiteren Vertrag gebunden dieser kostet dann mehr am besten gar nicht mehr auf die Seite gehen um sich anzumelden.[...]

Wenn man das alles befolgt hat dann ab in die Verbraucherzentrale und sich Rat holen der ist nämlich teuer.

_[2 Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## AAAA (27 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Komm ich in die Schufa wenn ich auf die Briefe nicht antworte. Bitte genaue Antwort geben mit ja oder nein. Keine wenn und dann Sätze. Danke für die Antwort die sicherlich allen die hier Rat suchen helfen wird. 

100 Euro ist kein leicht verdienstes Geld. Bitte keinen [...] reinschreiben mit ungenauen Antworten oder verweisen auf Gesetzestexte. :wall: Lieber nicht!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## AAAA (27 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute geht in den Chip Forum und liest euch den Text von mrbean001 durch. Hier ist ein Link

http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=957326&bwpage=14&bwsortorder=ascending

da steht alles drin was man wissen muss.

Gruß


----------



## AAAA (27 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich denke es müßte genügen per mail zu kündigen aber schickt nochmal einen Brief los an die auf der ersten Seite angegebene Adresse. Gruß


----------



## Der Jurist (27 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

dort unter Impressum  gibt es eine nette Fax-Nummer.
Wenn das Fax-Programm, die Möglichkeit hat, etwa wie Fritz-Fax, den Versende-Nachweis zu drucken, dann hast Du sogar einen Nachweis darüber, dass der Brief angekommen ist.


----------



## sportamjet (27 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, kleine Info:
Ich habe gestern ,,nur" bei denen angerufen und gesagt, was ich von dem **** halte. Die haben gesagt, ich soll einfach ne e-mail schreiben. Heute kommt eine e-mail, dass die Kündigung erfolgreich war.
Service oder Verarsche?


----------



## AAAA (27 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

 Ja Da du minderjährig bist nicht so schlimm...  aber in der Verbraucherzentrale gibt es einen Musterbrief (Beratung für dich kostenlos und sonst ca. 6 Euro) den man sich abschreiben kann und an die richtige Adresse abschicken muß. Die Emails bitte aufbewahren nicht löschen, wichtig!
Ansonsten wißt ihr ja Bescheid, wenn Ihr nicht zu den 10% gehört die wirklich bezahlt haben müßten.

Gruß


----------



## Siggi (28 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mal an alle die immer noch Ärger mit Alphaload haben. Ich dachte schon, der Verein ist weg. Aber man kann sich irren.

Also meine Nachricht um Mut zu machen. Ich hatte im Juni letzten Jahres auch den Stress mit Alphaload. Daraufhin habe ich einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Erst ein wenig hin und her zwischen Anwalt und Alphaload bzw. den Inakssofirmen.

Dann Ruhe. Heute hat mir mein Anwalt mitgeteilt, sie ahben aufgegeben. Sie verzichten auf sämtliche Forderungen.

Also Leute, kämpft. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## Siggi (28 März 2007)

*Habe gerade noch etwas interessantes gefunden:*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf

Auf Seite 5 steht was über Alphaload.


----------



## AAAA (30 März 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke. Aber ohne Anwalt geht es auch. Schon wieder ein fake. Lasst euch nicht auf einen Anwalt ein wenn er euch was kosten wird. Lieber in die Verbraucher Zentrale da wird euch wirklich :-p  geholfen. 

Bitte keine Fakes im Forum... Den Anwalt kannst du auch irgendwo...:-D


----------



## blubbchen (3 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hey ihr.hab jetzt seit ca. einem monat nix mehr von [...] gehört. 
hoffe das da auch nix mehr kommt.hab aba einen vorteil.ich bin nämlich minderjährig.da können die mir net so viel anhaben.ich hab aba einen lieblingssatz von denen in einer e--mail:
Zusätzlich müssen die .......(vergessen wies heißt)sogar nich per Mausklick bestätigen das sie volljährig sind.
über diesen satz könnte ich mich immer wieder schlapplachen.:-D

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## goran (5 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Schlapplachen würde ich mich nicht. Die Walea scheint im Moment recht angepi... zu sein. Von guten Bekannten hörte ich, das da inzwischen etliche Anzeigen gegen s.g. "Internetbetrüger" laufen. Vollstreckungbescheide werden durchgesetzt und sogar Anzeigennwegen Betruges gegen Minderjährige gestellt. Damit werden die nicht viel Erfolg haben. Aber Ärger hat man eben doch (Anwalt, Aussagen bei der Polizei, schlimmstenfalls Ausagen vor Gericht). Also einfach überall die "Häckchen" ankreuzen und vorschwindeln volljährig zu sein und damit hoffen überhaupt keinen Ärger zu bekommen, könnte ins Auge gehen. Manche Richter sind da recht komisch.

Goran


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Der Panikmacher vom Dienst  ist wieder im Einsatz. Leg mal was 
konkretes vor statt hier Latrinenparolen zu verbreiten.

PS: Diese  Frage ist auch nach  einem  Monat nicht beantwortet 


Heiko schrieb:


> Immo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > goran schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (5 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> ... Von guten Bekannten hörte ich, das da inzwischen etliche Anzeigen gegen s.g. "Internetbetrüger" laufen. Vollstreckungbescheide werden durchgesetzt und sogar Anzeigennwegen Betruges gegen Minderjährige gestellt. Damit werden die nicht viel Erfolg haben. ... Goran


Hörensagen zählt als Beweis eigentlich nicht. Fakten bitte, falls Aktenzeichen dann bitte per PN.


----------



## blubbchen (5 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

eijeijei.was diese firma alles anrichten kann.aba i-wie , als ich mir da musik runtergeladen hab(3 lieder),kam ich mir vor wie in einem illegalen musikportal sag ich jetzt einfach mal.
Beispiel:
ich suchte chori chori von aneela,hab ich auch gefunden.aber als ich es mir angehört habe war es auf einma clip und klar von fler.voll der falsche titel.man man man


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



blubbchen schrieb:


> kam ich mir vor wie in einem illegalen musikportal sag ich jetzt einfach mal.


Das ist auch so. Das Usenet ist derzeit als Tauschbörse für urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke eine Brutstätte für illegale Downloads geworden. Anbieterportale, wie Alphaload, UseNeXT, Firstload und Usepirat sind zwar (meiner Meinung nach) nicht für den dort verfügbaren Inhalt verantwortlich aber die Werbung für Downloads "aller" Art (nämlich auch die illegalen) ist doch arg bedenklich. Vor einigen Jahren (als es die Anbieter mit den zuvor genannten Portalen) nicht gab, war es im Usenet noch heimelig und niemand fühlte sich auf den Schlips getreten, das das Usenet nur eine Randerscheinung für die kommerziell beeinflusste Masse war. Dank der Anbieter ist das heute anders und man kann sich getrost fragen, wie lange das überhaupt noch gut geht.


blubbchen schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> .....voll der falsche titel.


...ist aber nicht Sache des Zugangsanbieters sondern das hat dann einer falsch reingestellt - passiert bei den üblichen Tauschbörsen im Internet auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> Anbieterportale, wie Alphaload, UseNeXT, Firstload und Usepirat sind zwar (meiner Meinung nach) nicht für den dort verfügbaren Inhalt verantwortlich aber die Werbung für Downloads "aller" Art (nämlich auch die illegalen) ist doch arg bedenklich.


Gewohnt vorsichtig formuliert 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84226


> Der hinter UseNeXT stehenden *** Ltd. aus München wirft die GEMA vor, mit dem Hinweis auf einen einfachen und schnellen Zugriff auf rund eine Million Musiktitel im MP3-Format Kunden angelockt zu haben. Der Dienst "geriert sich selbst als reiner Zugangsvermittler zum UseNet, einem auf Diskussionsforen basierten Netzwerk", beklagt die Verwertungsgesellschaft. Dabei habe der Betreiber sein kostenpflichtiges Angebot zu einer speziellen Newsgroups-Erschließung "mit eindeutigen Bezügen zu illegalen Tauschbörsen" beworben.


----------



## dmuellerkandel (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal die Beiträge von Gor.. durchgelesen. Nicht ein einziger hilft Betroffenen weiter. Ich habe eher den Eindruck daß das jeweils Unterstützung für A... sein könnte. Auch damit muß man rechnen!
> 
> mfg
> dm   :roll:



... das gilt immer noch und jetzt schon wieder! Was manche Leute für Bekannte haben!

mfg dm:smile:


----------



## goran (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> ... das gilt immer noch und jetzt schon wieder! Was manche Leute für Bekannte haben!
> 
> mfg dm:smile:



Das stimmt. Bekannte, die sogar in diesem Forum hier vertreten sind.
Im übrigen wirbt ein großes deutsches Computermagazin auf der Titelseite mit einem Usenext-Angebot. So illegal (wie die Gema es sieht) ist es scheinbar in Augen der Redaktionen nicht.
Ich finde es eben nur schäbig, sich mit gefakten Anmeldungen hier im Forum zu brüsten, wenn es dann zu Durchsuchungbeschlüssen kommt, zu heulen und nach Schutz des Staates zu flehen. Das Internet ist eben nicht anonym.
Ich bin kein Frend dieser Abo-Abzockseiten. Aber wenn sich jemand absichtlich anmeldet und sich der Kosten bewusst ist, sollte hier nicht erzählen, das er sich "schlapplacht" wenn eine Rechnung kommt. Und später dann eventl. auch der Vollstreckungsbescheid. Ich finde sehrwohl hilfreich für Leser dieses Forums auf die möglichen Unannehmlichkeiten hinzuweisen.
Die entsprechenden Aktenzeichen werden die Betreiber von Alphaload bestimmt gerne veröffentlichen. Ich werde mal in Sarnen anrufen und nachfragen.

Goran


----------



## goran (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nochwas: Man wirbt da sogar mit Vollversionen, MP3´s usw:
http://www.pcwelt.de/imgserver/idgwppcwelt/hefte/teaserpicture56.jpg

Goran


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Ich finde es eben nur schäbig, sich mit gefakten Anmeldungen hier im Forum zu brüsten...
> 
> sollte hier nicht erzählen, das er sich "schlapplacht" wenn eine Rechnung kommt. Und später dann eventl. auch der Vollstreckungsbescheid.


es  strotzt  mal wieder von Halb-  und  Unwahrheiten:

Jede Anmeldung im  Forum (bis auf die Betreiber selber ) ist "gefakt" . Ich empfinde
 es als eine bodenlose  Frechheit, sämtliche User des Forums zu verunglimpfen


goran schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Frend dieser Abo-Abzockseiten.


Das ist ja schon mal was 


goran schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich jemand absichtlich anmeldet  und sich der Kosten bewusst ist, sollte hier nicht erzählen, das er sich "schlapplacht" wenn eine Rechnung kommt.


Wo steht das? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=190743#post190743
die Antwort darauf steht bis heute aus


goran schrieb:


> Und später dann eventl. auch der Vollstreckungsbescheid.


 Bevor ein Vollstreckungsbescheid kommt muß erstmal  ein Prozess mit einem Urteil erfolgen.


goran schrieb:


> Ich finde sehrwohl hilfreich für Leser dieses Forums auf die möglichen Unannehmlichkeiten hinzuweisen.n


Vor allem für die Betreiber der "Dienste"...


goran schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden Aktenzeichen werden die Betreiber von Alphaload
> bestimmt gerne veröffentlichen. Ich werde mal in Sarnen anrufen und nachfragen.


Bei den engen Beziehungen doch bestimmt kein Problem...

PS: nur damit kein Irrtümer  entstehen. mir ist Alphaload so egal wie der Sack Reis in China. 
Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn hier  jemand ganz offensichtlich im Dienste dieser Seite als
 uneigennütziger Engel vom Dienst  auftritt.


----------



## dvill (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Ich werde mal in Sarnen anrufen und nachfragen.


Ach was, ist IBS immer noch aktiv?


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ Goran

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30356

Bitte auf das Datum des Postings und den letzten Absatz achten. Das war und ist unsere Haltung, das wird auch unsere Haltung bleiben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Ich werde mal in Sarnen anrufen und nachfragen.


ist sein account hier noch aktiv? "meiner" bei "ihm" starb ja mit "seinem" Forum 
Dabei übte ich extra für "ihn" die Schlangenbeschwörung


----------



## News (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei Download-Abos möglicherweise bereits durch die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung innerhalb des Testzeitraums.


Dann ist es kein "Test".
Oder?
Wenn man innerhalb eines Testzeitraums nichts ausprobieren darf, ohne dass das Widerrufsrecht (womöglich) erlischt, ist das Ganze IMHO eine Farce.


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



News schrieb:


> Dann ist es kein "Test".
> Oder?


Anscheinend kann man innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitraum und bis zu einem gewissen Downloadvolumen den Testzugang kündigen. Widerrufen kann man (wenn man irgendwas nutzt) freilich nicht mehr aber innert des Testzeitraum ist die Kündigung (ohne Kosten für den Test) möglich, wenn das Downloadvolumen nicht überschritten worden ist.
Nun behaupten einige Nutzer aber, dass sie angeblich aufgepasst und im Testzeitraum das Downloadvolumen nicht überschritten hatten. Trotz zeitgerechter Kündigung wurde dann dennoch zur Kasse gebeten. Sowas steht hier schon im Thread drin.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nun behaupten einige Nutzer aber, dass sie angeblich aufgepasst und im Testzeitraum das Downloadvolumen nicht überschritten hatten. Trotz zeitgerechter Kündigung wurde dann dennoch zur Kasse gebeten. Sowas steht hier schon im Thread drin.


Um was wollen wir wetten, dass goran  auftaucht und   behaupten wird, dass das alles freche Lügner sind..


----------



## dvill (6 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Um was wollen wir wetten, dass goran  auftaucht und   behaupten wird, dass das alles freche Lügner sind..


Beim Stichwort "freche Lügner" muss ich an die Geschichte von Helena im KiKa denken. Goran wird sich also auskennen.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ dvill

Weshalb fällt mir jetzt plötzlich Tonnos
 ein?


----------



## dvill (7 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ Der Jurist

Ja, der tonnos war schon ein multipler Forumsbegleiter mit großen Erfahrungen im Business. Hier z.B.:


tonnos-berlin schrieb:


> Ich kann nur dieses "nach dem fenster wurde meine aktuelle internetverbindung abgebrochen und eine neue wurde unbemerkt aufgebaut" Geseier nicht mehr hören. Es mag sein, dass es solche Teile gibt.
> Aber konsumieren (nachweisbar anhand der Traffic des "Betrügers") und sich dann als "Opfer" der "Dialermafia" hinstellen und heulen.......
> 
> Ne ne ne. Jungs und Madels. Da macht Ihr es Euch zu einfach. Das begreift sogar jeder noch so kleine Polizeiposten.
> ...


Für den blau hervorgehobenen Satz gilt natürlich auch die Umkehrung. Wer den Preis nicht gesehen hatte, wollte eben auch nicht zahlen. Nachdem die BNetzA den Sinn der vorstehenden Formulierung begriffen hatte und eine hinreichend klare Preisinformation "empfohlen" hat, gibt es praktisch keine Probleme mehr mit unbewusst zahlungswilligen Dialernutzern.

Für Abos im Internet fehlt einfach noch eine regulatorisch vorgeschlagene Preisklarheit. Wenn wir die hätten, müsste goran hier nicht rumjammern. Also BNetzA, an die Arbeit.

Die Dialer aus Sarnen erlangten die Aufmerksamkeit des BSI sogar in zwei Einzelwertungen. Das ergibt eine echte Sonderstellung.


----------



## dvill (7 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mir fällt gerade ein, goran könnte beim nächsten Anruf in Sarnen gleich noch eine Frage für das Forum mitstellen.

Die Verbraucherzentrale würdigt die Angebotspräsentation von alphaload.de hier auf Seite 5 als Kostenfalle und strengt eine Unterlassungsklage an.

Da würde mich eine Stellungnahme des Unternehmens schon interessieren.


----------



## goran (8 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dvill schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, goran könnte beim nächsten Anruf in Sarnen gleich noch eine Frage für das Forum mitstellen.
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale würdigt die Angebotspräsentation von alphaload.de hier auf Seite 5 als Kostenfalle und strengt eine Unterlassungsklage an.
> 
> Da würde mich eine Stellungnahme des Unternehmens schon interessieren.



Na da werde ich doch das mal mitanfragen. Ob mir die schweizer Gesellschaft aber da eine Antwort gibt? Mal sehen. Diese Vzbv-Seite gibt es ja schon etwas länger und Alphaload steht da seit einigen Monaten drin. Wie lange dauert eigentlich so eine "Einreichung einer Unterlassungsklage"? Da müsste doch schon vor Monaten eine Verhandlung gewesen sein. Kennt da jemand den Ausgang? Und vor allem: Wo hat denn die Verbraucherzentrale geklagt? In Sarnen, Berlin oder Brüssel? 
Und merkwürdig finde ich auch, dass da Usenext nicht drinsteht. Da liest man ja auch einiges in den Foren. Aber die machen ja GRATIS-Werbung bei PC-Welt. :-D . Und PC-Welt warnte ja auch schon vor Aboabzockusenetseiten. Alles eine Frage des Kapitals, scheinbar.

Noch eine Frage an dvill/Der Juris: Wer ist tonnos? Ist das ein Betreiber von Alphaload? Wenn ja, könnte man den ja mal direkt befragen.:scherzkeks: 

Goran


----------



## Wembley (8 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Diese Vzbv-Seite gibt es ja schon etwas länger und Alphaload steht da seit einigen Monaten drin.


Es braucht halt alles seine Zeit. Nur diese Datei wird ständig aktualisiert. Derzeit steht da:


> Stand: 27.03.2007


Also ziemlich aktuell, würde ich sagen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Der Jurist (8 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an dvill/Der Juris: Wer ist tonnos? Ist das ein Betreiber von Alphaload? Wenn ja, könnte man den ja mal direkt befragen.:scherzkeks:
> 
> Goran




http://www.alphaload.de/tob.html


> 3.3. Gratis-Testzugang
> .....  Kündigungen des Probeabonnements müssen innerhalb des 14tägigen Testzeitraums vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels bzw. das Datum des Eingangs der E-Mail. Die Kündigung ist zu richten an:
> 
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> ...



und hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=190881#post190881 auf die multiple Person klicken, ach ja hier auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=19968&postcount=258

Geht ein Licht auf? :holy:


----------



## goran (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich habe eben diese Seite als Informationsquelle bekommen:
[...]
Sind die Urteile auf dieser Seite eher als Fake zu beurteilen?
Wenn ja, wäre das doch sicherlich Betrug.

Goran

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Zum Betrug gehört mehr.

Die Urteile können echt sein. Die Frage, die sich stellt ist: Wurde der jeweilige Prozess gut und umsichtig geführt.

Nur als Beispiel zum AG Celle. Wenn der Klage nicht widersprochen wird, dann wird auch antragsgemäß 
verurteilt.

AG Lünen wurde anerkannt. Da waren wohl die Nerven zu schwach, der Klage entgegenzutreten.


----------



## goran (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wieso wurde denn der Link zu dieser Seite entfernt? Hier wird doch immer nach Urteilen gefragt. Ich finde schon , dass die Öffentlichkeit wissen sollte, mit welchen brutalen Mitteln diese Abzockseiten arbeiten. 
Wieso ist eine kostenlose PDF-Sammlung eine "Kommerzielle Verlinkung"?
Versteht das hier jemand?

Goran


----------



## Immo (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wieviel bekommt man  so als Lobbyist dieser Firma? Lohnt  sich das? 
Wo kann man sich bewerben?


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> ... Versteht das hier jemand? ...


Ja, ich. Das mögen reale Urteile sein, aber nur die, die er aus Dusseligkeit der Gegenseite gewonnen hat. Wenn die Niederlagen auch veröffentlicht werden lege ich bei den Mods ein gutes Wort ein.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Versteht das hier jemand?


kommt drauf an, ob man es verstehen will, ich versteh es jedenfalls
als Zuträger und Opportunist hat man damit natürlich Probleme


----------



## dvill (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Wieso ist eine kostenlose PDF-Sammlung eine "Kommerzielle Verlinkung"?
> Versteht das hier jemand?


Wenn ein Inkassobüro, welches fragwürdige Forderungen beitreibt, nicht kommerziell sein soll, was denn sonst?

Alberne Frage. Wir machen jedenfalls nicht virulentes Marketing auf deren Mühlen.


----------



## goran (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Na das is ja jetzt ein Ding. Mit soviel Reaktionen hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Ich wollte nur auf diese Urteile hinweisen. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt: Ich bin kein Freund solcher Aboseiten. 
Aber nun bin ich ja schon ein Lobbyist, der hier auf scheinbar nichtgewollte Informationen einer "kommerziellen" PDF-Sammlung hingewiesen hat. In welches Wespennest habe ich denn nun gefasst. Mir ging und geht es ausschließlich um reale Informationen über das Tun und Lassen solcher Aboseitenbetreiber. UND vor ALLEM: Es gibt scheinbar doch Gerichte, die Nutzer (oder auch Nichtnutzer) verurteilen. Genau darauf will ich hinweisen, wenn hier Leute auftauchen, die ständig nach Gefahren beim Nichtzahlen  fragen oder "schlapplachende" Jugendliche, die denken, es kann im Internet nichts passieren, weil ja das Internet immer kostenlos ist.
Warum sind diese Informationen so schlimm? Und warum beantworten die hier mich verurteilenden User, die Fragen nach genau diesen Urteilen, nicht genauso schnell. Ist das hier nicht populär? Ich verstehe den Sinn eines Verbraucherschutzforums nicht in der Zensierung bestimmter Informationen. Eher in der Aufklärung. Und ich werde hier doch wohl sagen dürfen, dass einige meiner Bekannten genau die gleichen Probleme haben, wie die Verurteilten der besagten (leider hier gelöschten) Seite.
Klar ist diese Seite sehr einseitig. Aber wenn hier wieder jemand fragt:" Ist denn denn schon jemand vor Gericht gezogen worden?", kann man antworten: "JA. Siehe hier......" und derjenige nimmt sich eventl. dann sofort einen Anwalt und nicht erst nach der Verhandlung. 

Goran


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Niemand zwingt dich dich in´s Wespennest  zu setzen. Niemand wird hier vermissen. 
Deine rührselige Mär vom helfen wollen,  nimmt dir niemand ab.


----------



## goran (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Na nun sind Captain Picard, dvill, Der Jurist und Immo ja nicht alle.
Eine objektive Betrachtung der Risiken einer einseitigen Beratung durch manche hier, kann dem Geschädigten wirklich nicht schaden.
Ich rate auf jedem Fall: Den Sachverhalt genau beleuchten und nicht ungestüm handeln. Bei falscher (oder eben keiner) Beratung kann es sehr teuer werden. Denn auch die Gerichte verdienen ihr Geld.
Und wer wen vermisst, entscheidet hier ja zum Glück kein Captain.

Goran


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden Aktenzeichen werden die Betreiber von Alphaload bestimmt gerne veröffentlichen. Ich werde mal in Sarnen anrufen und nachfragen.
> Goran


schon gemacht? Dann bitte eine PN an mich. *PN bitte*, nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Und wer wen vermisst, entscheidet hier ja zum Glück kein Captain.


Du  jedenfalls nicht, du barmherziger Samariter. Hab mal einen der Mods gefragt, 
wie er das sieht:  "Der ist harmlos, der  macht sich selber lächerlich"


----------



## KatzenHai (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn eines Verbraucherschutzforums nicht in der Zensierung bestimmter Informationen. Eher in der Aufklärung.


Na, das ist doch eine klasse Erkenntnis, Goran.

Dann mache bitte dein eigenes Verbraucherschutzforum auf, schließe eine "ich-darf-Alles-wenn-ich-mich-davon-distanziere"-Rechtsschutzversicherung ab - und lasse uns hier unseren Kram machen.

Ich werde mich entschuldigen, wenn dein System erfolgreicher ist als das hiesige.


----------



## dvill (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Den Hinweis auf Zensierung bestimmter Informationen verstehe ich als üble Verleumdung.

Verhindert wurde die Verlinkung auf Halbwahrheiten zu unbekannten Hintergrundinformationen in einem völlig anderen Zusammenhang. Gerade das vermeidet Fehlinformationen.

Hier geht es um Usenet-Angebote. Die Qualität der ursprünglichen Verlinkung wurde bereits ganz objektiv gewürdigt.


----------



## SEP (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich sage - und ich spreche für alle Mods, denke ich:
Hier wird nicht zensiert.​
Ende des Debatte.

Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## instant (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, bin neu hier...  

....und ebenfalls auf die alphaload masche reingefallen...Angemeldet, Kündigung per Email, keine Antwort..wenige tage später die Rechnung per Email (75€), später durch "Proinkasso"per Post(177€)...bis dahin habe ich mich zwar eingeloggt jedoch nicht 1KB im Usenet geladen.

Ich habe die Rechnungen, Mahnungen nicht reagiert! das ganze fand im Oktober 2006 statt.

Nun wahr lange zeit ruhe, doch am 02.03.07 kam wieder eine Mahnung von Proinkasso..in 14tagen zahlen usw. bis heute wieder nix weiter.

einerseits lese ich in diesem Topic und anderen Foren 
"...Es handelt sich um eine [...] betreibt."
"[...]" 

anderseits 
"Leider ist an alphaload nichts illegales. Strafanzeigen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wurden nicht weiterverfolgt..."


alles mit plausiblen fakten und quellen argumentiert!
Was soll ich Otto Normalbauer glauben und unternehmen.

thx für hilfe
mfg

_[Zwei Formulierungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



instant schrieb:


> einerseits lese ich in diesem Topic und anderen Foren
> "...Es handelt sich um eine[ edit] , die [ edit]  betreibt."
> "nicht bezahlen"


was in anderen Foren steht ist deren Sache,  in diesen Forum steht es nicht.


instant schrieb:


> anderseits
> "Leider ist an alphaload nichts illegales. Strafanzeigen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wurden nicht weiterverfolgt..."


Der permanente  Brei in   dem Strafrecht und Zivilrecht   durcheinandergerührt werden.  
In diesem Forum wird streng unterschieden. Bitte genauer lesen.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



instant schrieb:


> .... und ebenfalls auf die alphaload masche *reingefallen.* ... Angemeldet, Kündigung per Email, keine Antwort..wenige tage später die Rechnung per Email (75€), später durch "Proinkasso"per Post(177€) ... bis dahin habe ich mich zwar eingeloggt jedoch nicht 1KB im Usenet geladen.  ....


Das ist ganz einfach. Du musst Dir überlegen, ob Du kämpfen willst oder lieber Deine Ruhe haben willst. Ruhe gibts gegen Bezahlung.

Wenn Du Dich zum Kämpfen entschlossen hast, solltest Du Deine Erfolgsaussichten nüchtern abwägen. Etwa ist das Reingefallen zu hinterfragen, schließlich hast Du das mit dem begrenzten Datenvolumen ja geschnallt.
Dabei hilft hier viel lesen, das kostet Zeit, oder Du leistest Dir einen Rechtsanwalt, der etwas von der Sache versteht, das kostet auch Geld.

Mehr geht hier nicht, denn Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist durch das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten. Wenn Du diese brauchst, gehe zum Rechtsanwalt oder zur Verbraucherberatung; die dürfen im Einzelfall beraten.


----------



## Sportsfreund (21 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch erheblichen "Huddel" mit Alphaload und habe dann, mit Hilfe der Tips dieses Forums "um mich geschlagen":
> Widerruf an sämtliche mir bekannten Adressen per E-Mail (geht lt. AGB), Fax nach Berlin! (s.u.)
> 
> ht*p://w*w.mpn-group.com/?page=pin&lang=de
> ...





Habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der "Alphaload Verifizierung" bezüglich Mensch oder Maschine!!! Die Teleonnummern existieren überhaupt nicht!! Gibts es schon etwas neues in der Sache?


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sportsfreund schrieb:


> Gibts es schon etwas neues in der Sache?


Ja, z. B. dass ein Herr R. selbst am Kundentelefon sitzt und die Widerspruchsführer sehr freundlich und reizend bedient. Ein toller Kundenservice - schade, dass der über eine 0900er Nummer läuft, die den Anrufer pro Minute 0,49 € kostet.


----------



## conair2004 (21 April 2007)

*Prokon*

Normalerweise muss die Firma mind. noch eine 0180 Nummer haben.


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2007)

*AW: Prokon*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Normalerweise muss die Firma mind. noch eine 0180 Nummer haben.


Wo steht das? Jeder kann seinen Support so abwickeln, wie er mag - nur das Ergebnis ist entscheidend.


----------



## dmuellerkandel (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sportsfreund schrieb:


> Habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der "Alphaload Verifizierung" bezüglich Mensch oder Maschine!!! Die Teleonnummern existieren überhaupt nicht!! Gibts es schon etwas neues in der Sache?



Ich habe bis dato nichts mehr gehört, hoffe, daß es dabei bleibt!

dm


----------



## Sportsfreund (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bei mir ist das Problem, das ich jetzt den 12-Monatsvertrag an der Backe habe und diese "Alphaload Verifizierung" machen muss, damit die Software funktioniert. Dazu soll ich eine Telefonnummer anrufen und dann würde meine Software freigeschalten. 
*Das Problem: *
Wenn ich diese Nummer wähle dann höre ich jedesmal "Leider liegt ein Fehler vor, vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis". Das ist alles!!!! Hat jemand ähnliche ERfahrungen gemacht? Ich zahle jetzt für eine Leistung die ich praktisch gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann!!!! Das kann doch nicht sein!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Was ist das für eine Nummer?


----------



## Sportsfreund (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Eine 09005... Nummer.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sportsfreund schrieb:


> Eine 09005... Nummer.


Auch der Support braucht mal ein Wochenende. In Berlin ist sicher ähnlich prima Wetter, wie bei mir in München - da arbeitet man nicht.


----------



## Sportsfreund (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

was mir gerade noch auffällt, diese Nummer ändert jedesmal ihre vier letzten Buchstaben wenn ich die Software neu aufrufe. Aber keine der 10 Nummer hat bis jetzt funktioniert, immer das gleiche. Sehr sehr seltsam...


----------



## Der Jurist (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...  In Berlin ist sicher ähnlich prima Wetter, wie bei mir in München - da arbeitet man nicht.


Viel Sonne, aber saukalter Wind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Sportsfreund schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Nummer wähle dann höre ich jedesmal "Leider liegt ein Fehler vor, vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis". Das ist alles!!!! Hat jemand ähnliche ERfahrungen gemacht? Ich zahle jetzt für eine Leistung die ich praktisch gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann!!!! Das kann doch nicht sein!!!!!


Und schau auf Deine Rechnung, was da wegen der 09005-Anwahl steht. Ich würde da gleich mal die BNetzA informieren, wenn da systematisch kein "Mehrwert" angeboten, aber Mehrwertgebühren verlangt würden.


----------



## daDon (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ich hab da auch ein problem, so wie wahrscheinlich sehr viele hier. ich hoffe, dass man mir auch so helfen kann ohne das forum zu schaden.
nun das problem: ich habe mit so nen testzugang bei alphaload zugelegt und bin ausversehen die 2gb grenze um 0,12 gb überschritten. nun haben die mir nen 12 monatsvertrag aufgebrummt und wollen vorne weg 96,40 euro von mir haben.
komm ich da irgendwie wieder raus? muss ich wirklich das geld zahlen? wäre nett wenn man mir helfen könnte. 
vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



daDon schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe man kann mir helfen ohne dem forum zu schaden.


Nein, das geht nicht.


----------



## Dac-Ben (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Dadon

- liess Dir den Anfang dieses Forums durch, da gibt es jede Menge vergleichbarer Fälle. Wie Du dort lesen kannst, wird häufig genug auch nur unterstellt, Du hättest die Grenze überschritten. So wars bei mir auch. Dank dieses Forums und den Hilfen sehe ich der Sache sehr locker entgegen, auch wenn ich jetzt fast täglich Mahnungen von dem oft zitierten Inkasso-Büro bekomme.

- Also, halt Dich an die gegebenen Hinweise hier im Forum und lass Dich nicht mürbe machen.

Gruss
DB


----------



## ThoDie (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also ich hatte am Dienstag (03.05.07) ebenfalls das Schreiben von Proinkasso bzw. Alphaload im Haus mit der Aufforderung zur Zahlung der 177 EUR.

Den Dienst habe ich nie genutzt, ich habe nie Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder Zahlungserinnerungen erhalten.

Die in dem Schreiben angeblich bei der Anmeldung geloggte IP gehört auch NICHT zum Nummernkreis meines Providers.

Leider war Frau B. im Callcenter von Proinkasso uneinsichtig und nicht bereit schriftlich zu bestätigen, dass keine Forderungen gegen mich vorliegen.

Also bin ich heute zur Polizei und habe Anzeige erstellt. Die Schreiben der beiden Unternehmen werde ich ab sofort ignorieren bzw. der Polizei übergeben. Die Staatsanwaltschaft kümmert sich jetzt drum.

Ich berichte wieder, wenn sich was neues ergibt.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



ThoDie schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft kümmert sich jetzt drum.


Das glaube ich nur dahin gehend, dass versucht wird, den Verursacher der Anmeldung mit deinen Daten zu ermitteln. Das ist aber ein nahezu aussichtsloses Unterfangen, da derzeit fast überhaupt kein Provider mehr den physikalischen Ursprung der Internetsession bei DSL-Flat bestimmen kann.

In das Forderungsmanagement der Alphaload bzw. des Inkasso mischen sich die Strafverfolger für gewöhnlich nicht ein, das ist nicht deren Aufgabe sondern die der beteiligten Parteien auf zivilem Weg.


----------



## ThoDie (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also das für mich zuständige Dezernat für Wirtschaftskriminalität gab mir die telefonische Auskunft, dass zunächst gegen den Betreiber dieser Seiten ermittelt würde. Erst in einem zweiten Schritt (also wenn der Verdacht widerlegt sei), würde man gegen unbekannt ermittelt.
Also: Schaun wir mal, dann sehen wir schon.
Zumindest haben Alphaload und Proinkasso den Schwarzen Peter und ein paar Scherereien.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ist ja auch logisch, da du ja den Betreiber angekreidet hast. Ansonsten ist das so der übliche Schmarrn, mit dem die Behörden rumwurschteln müssen, ohne dass das irgendwie erfolgversprechend wäre.



ThoDie schrieb:


> Also: Schaun wir mal, dann sehen wir schon.


Wir könnten ja eine Wette machen. Ich tippe auf Einstellung des Verfahrens wegen aller in Frage kommender Delikte und gegen alle möglichen Beteiligten.


ThoDie schrieb:


> Zumindest haben Alphaload und Proinkasso den Schwarzen Peter und ein paar Scherereien.


Auch das ist ein Gerücht. Man wird allenfalls Proinkasso anschreiben und um die Auskunft nach den Bestands- und Verbindungsdaten ersuchen. Alphaload hat seinen Sitz in der Schweiz, es wäre vermessen, wegen dieser Sache ein Rechtshilfeersuchen dorthin anzustrengen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine (ebenfalls beteiligte) Berliner Firma ihren Beitrag dazu zu leisten hat, ist hingegen sehr groß, da die wenigsten Behörden ermitteln können, was hier gespielt wird.


----------



## rosalie (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Eltern können  Zustimmung zu einem Vertrag verweigern, wenn dazu die Erlaubniss eines Erziehungsberechtigten nötig ist.
> 
> Siehe Jugendschutzgesetz



Mein Sohn (16) hat sich auch dort angemeldet, sogar gleich 2 mal. Nach dieser Testphase (gekündigt) wollte er schlau sein und hat sich noch mal 2 Wochen Testphase erhofft. Von alledem erfuhr ich erst, als die Herrschaften von Alphaload vom Konto abbuchen wollten. Habe denen dann mitgeteilt, das der Vertrag unwirksam ist, da er unter 18 ist und sie daher meiner Zustimmung bedürfen. Jetzt verlangen sie eine Geburtsurkunde. Er hatte sich aber unter falschem Namen mit falscher Adresse angemeldet.
Kann er belangt werden? 
LG


----------



## blubbchen (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ja dürfen sie.so weit is es bei mir auch schon gewesen.aba eine fotokopie reicht auch.bin minderjährig (12)


----------



## peanuts (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dürfen dürfen sie fast alles. Die Frage ist, ob man einer solchen Aufforderung nachkommen soll bzw. muss.

Ich würde mal behaupten nein. Es ist Sache von Alphaload bzw. Proinkasso einen Vertragsabschluss nachzuweisen. Sollen sie doch klagen :scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



rosalie schrieb:


> Jetzt verlangen sie eine Geburtsurkunde.


Schau mal hier rein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=171300#post171300



rosalie schrieb:


> Er hatte sich aber unter falschem Namen mit falscher Adresse angemeldet. Kann er belangt werden?


Theoretisch ja, doch dazu müsste ihn jmd. anzeigen und dann müsste er auch noch ermittelt werden. Den Tatbestand nennt man Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB.
Ich nehme an, dein Sohn bekommt die Rechnungen/Mahnungen nur per E-Mail. Wenn man darauf nicht weiter reagiert, ist es nahezu unmöglich für den Anbieter, dass er seinen Vertragspartner ermitteln kann. Auch dem Inkasso gelingt das nicht, wenn sich der Empfänger der Nachrichten tot stellt.


----------



## daDon (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

so, mein fall ist ja nun hier bekannt,habe bereits emailkontakt mit denen aufgenommen und möchte nun wissen, nachdem ich die ersten seiten gelesen habe, sind denn nu schon irgendwelche fälle bekannt? wie ist es denn nun bei vielen hier ausgegangen?
ich werde nicht zahlen. was wird auf mich zu kommen? wie komme ich ohne große schritte da wieder heraus? 
werde morgen auch noch nen brief in die schweiz schicken, um den vertrag schriftlich dort zu kündigen. 
sind zwar ein paar viele fragen, wäre jedoch nett wenn man mir die beantworten könnte.
vielen dank!


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wie das Ganze Spiel (mehr ist das nicht) bei dir ausgeht, vermag hier niemand bewerten können - außer evtl. der Herr Phyton.


daDon schrieb:


> nun das problem: ich habe mit so nen testzugang bei alphaload zugelegt und bin ausversehen die 2gb grenze um 0,12 gb überschritten. nun haben die mir nen 12 monatsvertrag aufgebrummt und wollen vorne weg 96,40 euro von mir haben.


So ein Fall, wie bei dir, ist uns schon öfter untergekommen. Du hast dich angemeldet und bist einen Vertrag eingegangen. Was gibt es da noch zu diskutieren? Wie man sich aus der Situation retten kann, wird man dir hier nicht verraten, das musst du allein durchstehen oder dir Hilfe anderswo holen.


----------



## Dac-Ben (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



daDon schrieb:


> so, mein fall ist ja nun hier bekannt,habe bereits emailkontakt mit denen aufgenommen und möchte nun wissen, nachdem ich die ersten seiten gelesen habe, sind denn nu schon irgendwelche fälle bekannt? wie ist es denn nun bei vielen hier ausgegangen?
> ich werde nicht zahlen. was wird auf mich zu kommen? wie komme ich ohne große schritte da wieder heraus?
> werde morgen auch noch nen brief in die schweiz schicken, um den vertrag schriftlich dort zu kündigen.
> sind zwar ein paar viele fragen, wäre jedoch nett wenn man mir die beantworten könnte.
> vielen dank!




Was auf Dich zukommt:
Die werden noch ein wenig versuchen dich mürbe zu machen. Weitere Schreiben u.a. mit der Androhung der  Weitergabe an das viel zitierte Inkassobüro. Die Summe die sie einfordern wird auf 176 Euro steigen, zwischendurch werden sie dir Ratenzahlung anbieten, obwohl Du gar nicht mit Ihnen darüber kommuniziert hast.

Na ja, das ganze Programm halt. So wars jedenfalls bei mir. Nach Ratschlägen hier aus dem Forum  habe ich gar nix gemacht. Und ich habe den Eindruck, dass die jetzt bald nachlassen. 
Also Abwarten!! Du hast ja nix gemacht. 
Deshalb ; NIcht nervös machen lassen.


----------



## daDon (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

vielen dank für die auskunft. 
dann kann ich ja wieder in ruhe schlafen


----------



## eselsmädchen (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Raik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin völlig am Ende - ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll
> .....
> Kann mir hier jemand bitte helfen ? Muß ich bezahlen ?


ganz ruhig bleiben!!!!                                                                      hallo , kündige direkt über den account von alphaload -email-dann bekommst du eine antwort-das sie die kündigung nicht annehmen ,dann antwortest du und schickst die adresse eines anwalts ,mit dem sie sich in verbindung setzen sollen !dann bekommst du deine kündigung !!
grüsse vom eselsmädchen


----------



## aliaser (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo leute...

ich hatte mich letztes jahr für zwei wochen zur probe angemeldet und wieder sauber raus.
hatte das wieder vergessen und wollte dieses jahr wieder testen, wurde dann aber sofort und ohne vorwarnung in einen vertrag übernommen. laut agb's war das angeblich vorherzusehen.

ich würde niemandem empfehlen nichts zu unternehmen und abzuwarten!!

wie auch immer.
ich habe meinem anwalt die angelegenheit übergeben und wurde ohne weiteres aus diesem vertrag entlassen.

->>>wer infos haben will... wie genau das funktioniert hat...einfach per email melden. dann hake ich nach und lass mir die vorgehensweise schildern und teil euch das gerne mit. jedoch wie gesagt... nur persönlich.
ich werde hier nichts weiter veröffentlichen. ->>> ***@****.com


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (21 Mai 2007)

*Überraschende Klausel wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil*



aliaser schrieb:


> ...ohne vorwarnung in einen vertrag übernommen. laut agb's war das angeblich vorherzusehen.
> 
> ...ich habe meinem anwalt die angelegenheit übergeben und wurde ohne weiteres aus diesem vertrag entlassen.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/305c.html 
Was heißt hier vorherzusehen? Das war schon so gemacht, dass es nichts zum Vorhersehen gab! Daher gibt es den § 305c BGB: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/305c.html
Das hat dein Anwalt gewusst und das wissen die Alphaload-Leute auch. Sonst hätten sie deinem Anwalt das Landesübliche gesagt und dich verklagt!


----------



## aliaser (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Überraschende Klausel wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/305c.html
> Was heißt hier vorherzusehen? Das war schon so gemacht, dass es nichts zum Vorhersehen gab! Daher gibt es den § 305c BGB: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/305c.html
> Das hat dein Anwalt gewusst und das wissen die Alphaload-Leute auch. Sonst hätten sie deinem Anwalt das Landesübliche gesagt und dich verklagt!



Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Probeabonnements von 14 Tagen oder vorher, wenn der Kunde das freie Testvolumen von 2 GB = 2048 MB überschreitet, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens von 2 GB kündigt. Kündigungen des Probeabonnements müssen innerhalb des 14tägigen Testzeitraums vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens erfolgen.

das ist keine überraschende oder mehrdeutigte klausel.
mein anwalt ist diesen weg, soweit ich weiss, auch nicht gegangen.

auch egal. kein interesse an irrelevanten dikussionen.


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,bin bereits im Februar 2007 auf Alphaload reigefallen!Dieser Veranstalter kennt keine Gnade.Er wird fordern,egal ob mann sich geirrt hat oder nicht.Es wird 95,40 € kosten.Zahlt man nicht,dann wird Proinkasso in Hanau eingeschaltet,dann sind schon 177,-€ fällig.Auf keinen Fall bei Proinkasso anrufen,die kennen auch keine Gnade.Ich habe dort angerufen und habe im Ergebnis eine Anzeige wegen Bedrohung im"Nacken"Mit der Schweiz bin ich auch im Kontakt,möchte wissen,ob es sich vielleicht um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt !
Zum Schluss folgendes.Erst einmal haben diese Leute bei mir gesiegt.Aber der Krug geht nur solange zum Brunnen bis er bricht.Es gibt noch eine weitere Redewendung,wer einem Anderem eine Grube gräbt,fällt selbst hineinSieh Dir die Internetseite von Alphaload nochmals genau an.Die Aussage,so wörtlich auf dieser Seite,200 000 Kunden können nicht irren= 20 Mio €.
kuttendeckel73


daDon schrieb:


> so, mein fall ist ja nun hier bekannt,habe bereits emailkontakt mit denen aufgenommen und möchte nun wissen, nachdem ich die ersten seiten gelesen habe, sind denn nu schon irgendwelche fälle bekannt? wie ist es denn nun bei vielen hier ausgegangen?
> ich werde nicht zahlen. was wird auf mich zu kommen? wie komme ich ohne große schritte da wieder heraus?
> werde morgen auch noch nen brief in die schweiz schicken, um den vertrag schriftlich dort zu kündigen.
> sind zwar ein paar viele fragen, wäre jedoch nett wenn man mir die beantworten könnte.
> vielen dank!


----------



## aliaser (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> Er wird fordern,egal ob mann sich geirrt hat oder nicht.



hast du gezahlt?


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



aliaser schrieb:


> hast du gezahlt?


Hallo,
habe nicht gezahlt!Warum auch,stell Dir von,Du gehst in einen Schuhladen und probierst Schuhe,das Modell hat nicht gefallen.Beim Verlassen des Schuhladens verlangt der Verkäufer den Preis der Schuhe,genau ist es so bei Alphaload,Du wolltest nur ausprobieren,das Angebot hat Dir nicht zugesagt,warum dann zahlen ?
kuttendeckel73.


----------



## dmuellerkandel (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> Zum Schluss folgendes.Erst einmal haben diese Leute bei mir gesiegt.  ...
> kuttendeckel73



Dieser Beitrag irritiert die Betroffenen mehr als er Ihnen hilft.
... also ruhig ignorieren und andere "hilfreiche" Tips lesen!

mfg
dm


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
das ist lediglich eine Meinung,ob diese vielleicht irritiert,dass ist eine andere Frage.Am besten ist,teste doch mals selbst Alphaload,erst dann kann man mitreden .                                                                                            kuttendeckel73





dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag irritiert die Betroffenen mehr als er Ihnen hilft.
> ... also ruhig ignorieren und andere "hilfreiche" Tips lesen!
> 
> mfg
> dm


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
Mail kam doppelt,was soll das?
Kuttendeckel73                                                                         





kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist lediglich eine Meinung,ob diese vielleicht irritiert,dass ist eine andere Frage.Am besten ist,teste doch mals selbst Alphaload,erst dann kann man mitreden .                                                                                            kuttendeckel73


----------



## dmuellerkandel (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist lediglich eine Meinung,ob diese vielleicht irritiert,dass ist eine andere Frage.Am besten ist,teste doch mals selbst Alphaload,erst dann kann man mitreden .                                                                                            kuttendeckel73



Sorry, aber hier fehlt es an der nötigen Sorgfalt!
Es gibt hier Möglichkeiten ältere Beiträge von Mitgliedern nachzulesen. Ich "rede" auch nur wenn ich was weiß! Also ...

mfg
dm


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> ...teste doch mals selbst Alphaload,erst dann kann man mitreden


Wozu soll so ein Test gut sein? Allein mal den Anmeldeweg zu testen macht Sinn aber Downloads aus dem Usenet, mit denen Alphaload reißerisch wirbt...


> Sie möchten sofort Zugang zu ... *Filme, MP3s, Software, Games, Bildern* oder *Erotikinhalten*...


...halte ich für nicht ungefährlich. Nicht wenige Files sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und deren unberechtigte Vervielfältigung stellt eine Straftat nach dem UrhG dar. Alphaload hat mit dem Inhalt im Usenet und dem Saugverhalten seiner Kunden gem. ihren AGB nichts zu tun. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass die beteiligten Geschäftsleute mit ihrer Rechtsmeinung irren.


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
dann teste bitte den Zugang.Danach ergibt sich immer ein Jahresvertrag und nur das ärgert.Ob man testet u. dann kündigt oder nur den Zugang testet ist dabei egal.Wozu ist das Internet überhaupt da,wenn alles in Frage zu stellen wäre.99 mal ist es gut gegangen(in Sachen Software zu testen),denn darum geht es hier.Dieses Mal ist es schiefgegangen.Davon geht die Welt nicht unter.
kuttendeckel73                                                                    





Reducal schrieb:


> Wozu soll so ein Test gut sein? Allein mal den Anmeldeweg zu testen macht Sinn aber Downloads aus dem Usenet, mit denen Alphaload reißerisch wirbt...
> 
> ...halte ich für nicht ungefährlich. Nicht wenige Files sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und deren unberechtigte Vervielfältigung stellt eine Straftat nach dem UrhG dar. Alphaload hat mit dem Inhalt im Usenet und dem Saugverhalten seiner Kunden gem. ihren AGB nichts zu tun. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass die beteiligten Geschäftsleute mit ihrer Rechtsmeinung irren.


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> dann teste bitte den Zugang.


Ich halte die Diskussion für überflüssig und unehrlich.

Das Usenet mit den Textgruppen ist allgemein erreichbar, z.B. durch Google-Groups. Nicht allgemein erreichbar sind Gruppen, die urheberrechtlich geschützes Material widerrechtlich verbreiten oder Material, welches eine Altersüberprüfung erfordert.

Wer derartiges Material sucht, muss hier nicht von Software-Test reden.


----------



## daDon (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

per email drohen sie mir nun schon mit nem inkassounternehmen. ist es nun wirklich das beste darauf nicht einzugehen? 
was passiert wenn ich alles weitere ignoriere?


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



daDon schrieb:


> per email drohen sie mir nun schon mit nem inkassounternehmen.


Für einen unbedarften ist das zwar schwer nachvollziehbar aber ein Inkassounternehmen ist nicht wirklich gefährlich, existenzbedrohend oder sonstwie was von Amts wegen. Deren zivile Aufgabe ist es, die Forderung mit zumeist heftigen Anschreiben beizutreiben und dabei dem Kunden bei seiner Entscheidung/Zahlungsbereitschaft etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen (im Sinne des Anbieters). Einschüchterung gehört hier zum Handwerk, doch zumeist fehlt es den Unternehmen an hinreichender Ernsthaftigkeit bei der Durchsetzung der Forderung. Ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren vermisst man i. d. R. genauso, wie den Versuch, die Forderung gerichtlich einzuklagen. Also bleibt es eigentlich immer bei den heftigen Schreiben, mit denen die Inkassounternehmen im Ergebnis ihrer Tätigkeit mit zahnlosen Tigern verglichen werden können.


----------



## conair2004 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hier mal ein Artikel
der Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema:
**********************************************************
Walea GmbH, Schweiz
w*w.alphaload.de
Dem Internetbenutzer wurde unter dem Aufmacher „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ die Nutzung eines Downloadportals angeboten. Nach Klicken auf die Schaltfläche „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ öffnete sich eine Seite, auf welcher dem Benutzer eine Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Pakete angezeigt wurde. Darunter befand sich oben links ein Paket, welches mit „Gratis Testangebot“ überschrieben ist. Darunter folgte die Produktbeschreibung „2 GB / 14 Tage zum Testen (…)“ sowie eine Preisangabe in Höhe von 0,00 €.
Nach einem weiteren Klick auf das genannte „Testangebot“ wurde man zu einer Seite geführt, auf welcher der Benutzer unter Angabe persönlicher Daten die Anmeldung durchführen konnte. Diese trug wiederum die Überschrift: „Jetzt anmelden und 2 GB kostenlos Downloaden“. Der Überschrift war folgender Text hintangestellt: „Nach Ihrer Registrierung stellen wir Ihnen 2 GB gratis Download Volumen zur Verfügung um unseren Service ausgiebig und unverbindlich testen zu können.“ In den AGB war geregelt: „Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes von 14 Tagen oder vorher nach Überschreiten des freien Testvolumens von 2 GB = 2048 MB, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes oder vor Ablauf des Testvolumens von 2 GB fristgerecht kündigt. Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Tage vor Ablauf des Testzeitraumes bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. (…)“

Unterlassungsklage wurde eingereicht.
**********************************************************


----------



## lila (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo auch ich bin betroffen. 
ich wollte es kostenlos testen hab es runtergeladen alles schön ausgefüllt, es hat mir nich zugesagt und ich habe es wieder gelöscht, 
leider habe ich meine widerspruch einen tag zu spät weggeschickt. 
da ich am umziehen war war ich auch nich immer im netz als ich dann wieder internet hatte traf mich fast der schlag... 
eine rechnung, eine kündigungbestätigung für 2008 und Mahnung und erinnerungen noch und nöcher und Spamverdachtordner war das post von Proinkasso. 
Von Proinkasso gabs dann auch noch post im Briefkasten und ich muß zugeben ich hab diese 177.61 € gezahlt  
diese forum hab ich später entdeckt.
kann ich da noch irgendwas machen, zurückholen oder so...???

grüßle lila


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



lila schrieb:


> kann ich da noch irgendwas machen, zurückholen oder so...?


Nein und zurückholen geht nicht, es sei denn, du klagst das ein. Ob du damit aber Erfolg hast, kann durchaus von vornherein bezweifelt werden. Was kann der Anbieter dazu, dass du umziehst?


----------



## DarkChrisman (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Auch ich bin ein Opfer dieser Machenschaften. Jedoch habe ich bisher auch nichts gezahlt und werde dieses auch nicht tun. 
Wenn es tatsächlich zu einem Mahnverfahren kommt, sehe ich dem mit Fassung und guten Mut entgegen. Meine Rechtsmittel und -auffassungen werde ich hier nicht verraten, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob nicht der freundliche Herr und Hauptgesellschafter aus Berlin-Friedrichhagen hier auch ab und an mal reinschaut.


----------



## DarkChrisman (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, wo mein letzter Beitrag sowie der meines "Vorredners" geblieben sind???


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



DarkChrisman schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, wo mein letzter Beitrag sowie der meines "Vorredners" geblieben sind???


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48068


----------



## maddinm (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hi leute,

ich hab jetzt schon überall was von alphload gelesen. bei euch, bei chip usw.
mein problem ist es nämlich,meine freundin ist seit 2 tagen auch dort angemeldet und hat schon etwa 3.2 GB gedownloadet. meine frage- wie kommen wir jetzt daraus?

wäre super wenn uns jemand helfen kann


----------



## Dac-Ben (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nur mal so zwischendurch, 

also ich habe jetzt ewig nix mehr von denen gehört, auch nicht von Proinkasso.
Denke die Sache ist durch. 

Insoweit kann ich nur nochmals empfehlen, Ruhe bewahren und sich nicht mürbe machen lassen. Irgendwann geben Sie auf, weil sie defacto rechtlich nix in der Hand haben.


----------



## wu3hlmaus (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich hab nach meinem Urlaub auch Post bekommen 
Ich hab die Kündigung des Testabos nicht gelesen.
Ich habe keine realen Daten eingegeben bei der Registrierung.

Ich hab jetzt von ProInkasso eine Mail über 177 Euro bekommen, wo meine IP drin steht.

Bekommt ProInkasso oder Alphaload von o2 meine Anschrift ????
Darf o2 meine Daten überhaupt rausgeben bzw speichern (ist ja ne Flatrate) ??

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



wu3hlmaus schrieb:


> Bekommt ProInkasso oder Alphaload von o2 meine Anschrift ?


Nein.


----------



## wu3hlmaus (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dann brauch ich mir ja gar keine Gedanken machen. Hoffentlich stimmt das.
Ich ignorier die Mails und lass mich nicht verrückt machen...

Danke.


----------



## peter1304 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hi
genau richtig. COOL bleiben und über diese drohungen schmunzeln :-p 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## conair2004 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



peter1304 schrieb:


> COOL bleiben und über diese drohungen schmunzeln



Siehe auch hier:
http://194.245.141.84/UNIQ118111966810642/link201790A.html


----------



## wu3hlmaus (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

mmm... Problem ist, dass die Forderung schon rechtens ist. Ich habs net mitbekommen, dass sich nach 14 Tagen das ganze in ein Abo ändert, AGB net gelesen  Als ich jetzt nach 4 Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück kam hatte ich mehrere dieser Mails 

Ich hab zwar gekündigt, aber zu spät 
Ich hoffe jetzt bloß, dass ich über die IP nicht identifiziert werden kann, alle anderen Daten sind nicht echt. Ansonsten bekomm ich wohl doch nen Problem, oder???


----------



## peter1304 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hi 
wegen deiner IP muß du dir am wenigsten sorgen machen.
mußte mal das forum durchsuchen irgendwo habe ich mal was
darüber gelesen, daß die damit überhaupt nichts anfangen können.
aber da wird dir schon jemand weiterhelfen oder eine auskunft
geben können
gruß
peter


----------



## conair2004 (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



peter1304 schrieb:


> wegen deiner IP muß du dir am wenigsten sorgen machen.



Nur die Strafverfolgungsbehörden dürfen die IP-Adresse benutzen. Für alle anderen ist sie nutzlos.


----------



## wu3hlmaus (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

und die sind ja keine.. also kommen die net an mich ran... so ein Verein. Nö. Hoffentlich wird denen das Handwerk gelegt.


----------



## DarkChrisman (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



wu3hlmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab nach meinem Urlaub auch Post bekommen
> Ich hab die Kündigung des Testabos nicht gelesen.
> ...



Grundsätzlich erstmal nein. Deine Anschrift hast du ja selbst gegeben, wenn sie nicht stimmen sollte, müsste alphaload selbst recherchieren ... anhand der einloggenden IP-Nummer. Die müssten sie dann beim Internetanbieter abfragen, bekommen sie in der Regel nicht. Aber da evtl. eine falsche Adresse angegeben wurde könnte rein theoretisch Alphaload Anzeige wegen Betruges machen ... dann müsste der Anbieter die Adresse zur IP der Polizei herausrücken und über die Akteneinsicht des Alphaload-Anwalts würde diese zu denen gelangen. Rein theoretisch. [.......]
_
Letzter Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## goran (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



DarkChrisman schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich erstmal nein. Deine Anschrift hast du ja selbst gegeben, wenn sie nicht stimmen sollte, müsste alphaload selbst recherchieren ... anhand der einloggenden IP-Nummer. Die müssten sie dann beim Internetanbieter abfragen, bekommen sie in der Regel nicht. Aber da evtl. eine falsche Adresse angegeben wurde könnte rein theoretisch Alphaload Anzeige wegen Betruges machen ... dann müsste der Anbieter die Adresse zur IP der Polizei herausrücken und über die Akteneinsicht des Alphaload-Anwalts würde diese zu denen gelangen. Rein theoretisch. [.......]
> _
> Letzter Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_




Und genau so machen die es.

goran


----------



## Immo (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Und genau so machen die es.


ach nidde möööglich, der Alphaload-Protector ist wieder da :scherzkeks:


----------



## peter1304 (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

das glaubst aber nur du, daß die IP-adresse an irgend welche anwälte
rausgegeben wird.
wenn ich mich nicht total irre brauchs dazu einen RICHTERLICHEN BESCHLUß:-D :-D 
gruß aus berlin 
peter


----------



## wu3hlmaus (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Kann man eigentlich bei ISP verlangen, dass die die IP und entspr. pers. Daten löschen?? Bei ner Flatrate brauchen die ja nix.

Speichert o2 überhaupt bei ihrem "nur Flatrate Tarif" Adressen, Zeiten etc??
Hat da jemand Erfahrung??

>> Aber da evtl. eine falsche Adresse angegeben wurde könnte rein
>> theoretisch Alphaload Anzeige wegen Betruges machen ... 
Woher sollen die wissen, das die Adresse nicht stimmt??
Da fährt doch keiner hin und klingelt?

Gruß,


----------



## dmuellerkandel (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Und genau so machen die es.
> 
> goran



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Das habe ich im Januar 07 zu Gorans Beiträgen geschrieben:*

Ich habe mir mal die Beiträge von Gor.. durchgelesen. Nicht ein einziger hilft Betroffenen weiter. Ich habe eher den Eindruck daß das jeweils Unterstützung für A... sein könnte. Auch damit muß man rechnen!

mfg
dm  



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> ... das gilt immer noch und jetzt schon wieder! Was manche Leute für Bekannte haben!
> 
> mfg dm:smile:



*... es gilt noch immer! (Juni 07)*:wall: 

mfg
dm


----------



## DarkChrisman (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Natürlich geht keiner von denen gucken, ob die Adresse stimmt. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass Alphaload dies tut. 

Rein rechtlich ist es jedoch so, dass derjenige, welcher eine falsche Adresse angibt, dies in der Regel tut um seine Identität zu verschleiern und sich eine Leistung zu erschleichen, die er nicht bezahlen möchte. Das würde dann zumindest den Anfangsverdacht eines Betruges rechtfertigen, was zu einer solchen Anzeige führen könnte. Innerhalb der Ermittlungen könnte dann die IP ermittelt bzw. geprüft werden. Sofern dieses im Rahmen eines Ermittlungsverfahrens erfolgt, ist auch kein richterlicher Beschluss notwendig. Die Zugehörigkeitsprüfung darf die Polizei machen. Ein richterlicher Beschluss ist erst dann notwendig, wenn es um die Abfrage konkreter Verbindungsdaten geht. Die Adressenabfrage des IP-Nutzers beim Provider ist jedoch der Polizei jederzeit gestattet, sogar ohne Begründung. Als "Geschädigter" (Nebenklage) hätte Alphaload das Recht, seinen Rechtsbeistand zur Akteneinsicht zu schicken und somit käme er dann auch an die ungefakten Personendaten, die er natürlich an seinen Mandanten weitergeben darf.
Anders ist es mit der Verwendung von Software zur IP-Verschleierung. Das ist jederzeit legal und nicht Vertragsbestandteil und rechtfertigt somit keine Anzeige wegen Betruges.
Wer also schon seine Identität verschleiern will, sollte wenigstens auch die IP durch die WElt schicken, oder in ein Internetcafe gehen. Fakt ist, dass Alphaload die IP speichert und zwar nicht nur bei Erstellung des Account sondern offensichtlich auch bei jedem Login. Alle die ihren Spuren bei Alphaload hinterlassen haben, haben allerdings auch Glück: Die Speicherung der Personendaten zur IP erfolgt derzeit nur 80 Tage ... in Kürze wahrscheinlich 6 Monate, wenn das Schäuble-Gesetz durchkommt. Also in meinem Fall kann Alphaload keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen zu meinen Daten und der IP ... theoretisch ... wenn mein Provider das Löschen nicht "vergessen" hat. Die Zusammenführung von Daten und IP ist aber notwendig, um einen Datenmissbrauch auszuschliessen.

Und wie ich auch erwähnte, kann man hier nicht sicher sein, dass nicht der Betreiber von Alphaload hier im Forum herumkriecht.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



DarkChrisman schrieb:


> ...
> Rein rechtlich ist es jedoch so, dass derjenige, welcher eine falsche Adresse angibt, dies in der Regel tut um seine Identität zu verschleiern und sich eine Leistung zu erschleichen, die er nicht bezahlen möchte. Das würde dann zumindest den Anfangsverdacht eines Betruges rechtfertigen, was zu einer solchen Anzeige führen könnte.  ....



Das kann *ein *Motiv sein. So zwingend wie von Dir dargestellt ist es nicht. Denn wahrscheinlicher ist ein *anderes* Motiv, nämlich dass einer nicht seine korrekten Daten angibt, um nicht später mit Werbemüll und Telefonanrufen belästigt zu werden. Motto: Das Angebot ist eh kostenlos, weshalb sollte ich dafür meine Daten preisgeben. Nach meiner Kenntnis folgten in den meisten Fällen übrigens die Staatsanwaltschaften dieser Argumentation und haben alle angestrengten Verfahren (Ermittlungen wegen des Anfangsverdachts auf Betrug) ganz schnell eingestellt.


----------



## Immo (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



DarkChrisman schrieb:


> Und wie ich auch erwähnte, kann man hier nicht sicher sein, dass nicht der Betreiber von Alphaload hier im Forum herumkriecht.


Er persönlich vielleicht nicht (mehr), mit Sicherheit seine  Zuträger


----------



## goran (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Immo schrieb:


> ach nidde möööglich, der Alphaload-Protector ist wieder da :scherzkeks:




Ne ne. Nicht Alpha-Protector. Da hier ja einige meinen, ich würde nur Blasen erzählen (also nicht direkt in diesem Ton) und ich immer davor warne die Leute ins offene Messer laufen zu lassen, möchte ich nur nochmals betonen, das ich persönlich Leute kenne, die eine Anzeige und/oder einen Mahnbescheid von denen bekommen haben.
Wissenswert ist in diesem Zusammenhang eventuell auch diese Seite:
h**p://recht.alphaload.de
Darauf weisen inzwischen einige "Inkassomitarbeiter" hin.

Goran


----------



## Immo (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ist ja rührend die Sorge um die armen irregeleiten User. Wieviel gibt´s den pro geretteter Seele?


----------



## goran (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Immo schrieb:


> Ist ja rührend die Sorge um die armen irregeleiten User. Wieviel gibt´s den pro geretteter Seele?




Proinkasso will wohl 177Euro für diesen Hinweis. Bei mir gibt es den kostenlos.

Goran


----------



## Immo (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es den kostenlos.



der Heiligenschein blendet, gib´s den auch mit Abblendlicht?


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Wissenswert ist in diesem Zusammenhang eventuell auch diese Seite:


Ja, ja, die Firmen in der Schweiz haben traditionell viel zu schaffen mit deutschen Behörden.


----------



## jokerjoka (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo,
hatte das gleiche problem  mit alphaload,hab letztes jahr bezahlt und mir gleich die kündigung per email schicken lassen :

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für den Hinbweis und noch einen schönen Tag.
Vertragslaufzeit:       21.08.2006 bis 21.08.2007

KD-xxxxxxxxx

Kundenkonto wurde gekündigt. Eine automatische Vertragsverlängerung findet
nicht statt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Isabell Klein


reicht es als kündigung???
ich schreibe morgen trotzdem mal ein brief zu "mainpean gmbh"
hat jemand die erfahrung gemacht mit dem ablaufdatum???


danke


PS:
wie mach ich es am besten mit dem kündigungsschreiben,soll ich meine adresse  hinschreiben oder lieber nicht???


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Den Brief würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle sparen. Die Mail reicht.


----------



## dmuellerkandel (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



jokerjoka schrieb:


> hallo,
> hatte das gleiche problem  mit alphaload,hab letztes jahr bezahlt und mir gleich die kündigung per email schicken lassen :
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> ...




So ein kleines E-Mail und doch zwei Fehler! ... das Jahr geht vom 21. bis zum 20.
M. E. reicht die Bestätigung der Kündigung, es bedarf keiner weiteren Aktivität! 

mfg
dm


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> So ein kleines E-Mail und doch zwei Fehler! ... das Jahr geht vom 21. bis zum 20.
> M. E. reicht die Bestätigung der Kündigung, es bedarf keiner weiteren Aktivität!
> 
> mfg
> dm


Hallo. 
Bin ebenfalls auf die Nummer reingefallen, was so eben passiert, wenn man schnelle Ergebnisse produzieren will... Ich habe ebenfalls das Testabo gekündigt und die ganze hier beschriebene Litanei hinter mir. 

Allerdings war das schon im Sommer 06. (Juni)  Bis heute bekomme ich artig jeden Monat meine Zahlungsaufforderung, die mein Outlook gemäß den von mir gestellten Regeln zuverlässig in den Ordner "Gelöschte Objekte" verschiebt. Jetzt mal wieder mit androhung eines Mahnbescheides. Passiert ist bis Dato nichts. 

Ich gehe davon aus, das das nachgeschaltete Inkassounternehmen sich mit dem Geld derer begnügt, die freiwillig Zahlen. Eins zum Thema Daten, die man Angibt. Name, Adresse, Telefon, Bankdaten, alles öffentlich zugängliche Informationen, an die jeder unproblematisch rankommen kann, erste recht wenn man wie ich, gerwerblich Tätig ist. Was die IP Adresse betrifft, auch hier ist eine "Beweiskraft" mehr als fraglich, spätestens wenn man sich wie ich nicht über den eigenen PC registriert hat. Also wie schon von anderen gesagt, cool bleiben. 

Ich persönlich werde erst handeln, wenn ich tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid bekommen sollte. Und die Jungs vielleicht dreist, aber nicht Dumm, die wissen wie schwer es wird, jemandem der sich wehrt, die Kohle abzunehmen. Ich bezweifle, das sie es versuchen werden und habe auch bis Dato noch nicht gehört, das irgendwer tatsächich einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat.

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Proinkasso will wohl 177Euro für diesen Hinweis. Bei mir gibt es den kostenlos.
> 
> Goran


Hallo. 
Tja, wie soll ich es sagen... Also ich finde es verblüffend, das Du einen Link ziterst, den besagtes Unternehmen in seinen Zahlungsaufforderungen mitschickt, und Du weiterhin auch noch gleich mehrere(!) Leute kennst die Angezeigt wurden (weshalb eigentlich?) und auch noch Mahnbescheide bekommen haben... Ich beschäftige mich nun fast ein Jahr mit dieser Materie, zugegebener Maßen nebenher, aber ich habe noch nie gehört, das jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat, und alle anderen Foren, in denen ich bisher gestöbert habe, bestätigen dieses. Na ja, wie auch immer, vielleicht weist Du mehr als ich, kann ja sein...


----------



## Immo (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



MeMyselfAndI schrieb:


> . Na ja, wie auch immer, vielleicht weist Du mehr als ich, kann ja sein...


Natürlich weiß er mehr, nur ist es nicht das, was er hier immer wieder als Schreckgespenste aufführt....


----------



## jokerjoka (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> So ein kleines E-Mail und doch zwei Fehler! ... das Jahr geht vom 21. bis zum 20.
> M. E. reicht die Bestätigung der Kündigung, es bedarf keiner weiteren Aktivität!
> 
> mfg
> dm





ihr meint also es würde reichen,meine angst ist das die trotzdem versuchen geld abzuziehen und anfangen mahnbriefe zu schicken....
hab irgendwo gelesen das man bei mainpean GmbH kündigen soll,
deshalb bin ich durcheinander ob es mit der kündigung die ich bekommen habe reicht oder nicht?!


----------



## goran (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



MeMyselfAndI schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Tja, wie soll ich es sagen... Also ich finde es verblüffend, das Du einen Link ziterst, den besagtes Unternehmen in seinen Zahlungsaufforderungen mitschickt, und Du weiterhin auch noch gleich mehrere(!) Leute kennst die Angezeigt wurden (weshalb eigentlich?) und auch noch Mahnbescheide bekommen haben... Ich beschäftige mich nun fast ein Jahr mit dieser Materie, zugegebener Maßen nebenher, aber ich habe noch nie gehört, das jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat, und alle anderen Foren, in denen ich bisher gestöbert habe, bestätigen dieses. Na ja, wie auch immer, vielleicht weist Du mehr als ich, kann ja sein...



Na solche Sachen (Mahnbescheide/Prozesse) werden ja kaum in anderen Foren bestätigt oder besprochen werden. Fakt ist, das scheinbar eine ganze Menge Leute jetzt Ärger mit Gerichten haben. Ob das nun Leute sind, die sich auf die Aussagen mancher Mitglieder hier verlassen haben ("bei mir ist bisher nichts passiert", "Geklagt haben die bisher noch nicht"), mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Der eine oder andere wird aber dieses Forum gefunden haben und estimmt auch einige Ratschläge genutzt haben. Es waren ja immerhin über 110.000 Hits auf diesem Eintrag hier. Klar werden die auf ihrer "Recht" Seite nur Fälle zeigen, wo sie gewonnen haben. Aber die Anzahl der Mahnbescheide oder Klagen kennen wir ja nun wirklich nicht. Sind es 10 oder eher einige 100?
Und nun zum (ich habe gezählt) sechsten mal: Ich bin absolut Eurer Meinung: Wenn ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe oder rechtzeitig gekündigt habe oder wenn ich den Preis nicht ordentlich angezeigt bekommen habe, dann sollte man streiten und notfalls vor Gericht gehen oder sich vor Gericht bringen lassen. 
Wenn man aber versucht mit einer Masche durchzukommen (falsche Daten angeben, vorsätzlich Leistung erschleichen, also nie vorhatte einen Cent dafür zu zahlen), sollte man eben keine Unterstützung erfahren. Weder aus diesem Forum, noch von der Justiz.
Deshalb verstehe ich die Anfeindung gegen mich nicht. Jeder, der Mist baut, sollte sich verantworten müssen. Der Anbieter, aber auch der potenzielle Betrüger. Genau das ist meine Meinung. 
Bei einem meiner Bekannten (ich habe welche) ist genau das passiert. Man hat die Daten von seiner Websit genommen und sich bei Alphaload angemeldet. Er hat jetzt den Stress und den Ärger. Muss seine Rechtsschutzversicherung nutzen und ne Menge Zeit investieren. Und das nur, weil so ein Idi** dachte er brauch nicht zu bezahlen für die über 120GB die er genutzt hat. Und das solche Leute hier nicht "gesteinig" werden, dass verblüfft mich. Scheint ne Art Sport zu sein. Wer beschei*** wen am schnellsten mit der Eingabe falscher Daten bei diversen Diensten.

Goran


----------



## Immo (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Interessenlage des Vorposters ist zur Genüge bekannt. Daher nimmt es immer wieder auf 

sich "gesteinigt" zu werden. Lassen wir ihm die Genugtuung ein Martyrer und  Vorkämpfer 

für die  bessere Sache  zu sein...


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Immo schrieb:


> Die Interessenlage des Vorposters ist zur Genüge bekannt. Daher nimmt es immer wieder auf
> 
> sich "gesteinigt" zu werden. Lassen wir ihm die Genugtuung ein Martyrer und  Vorkämpfer
> 
> für die  bessere Sache  zu sein...


Ok, das ist mir alles auch etwas zu melodramatisch, muß ich sagen. Nüchterne Fakten auf den Tisch: 1. Ich habe mich nicht vorsätzlich über einen anderen PC registriert, sondern zufällig weil ich unterwegs war. Will meinen, unabhängig von der Sachlage, die IP beweist garnichts, und ich bin davon überzeugt, das weiss man auch bei besagtem Unternehmen. Was soll also das gehabe nach dem Motto "ich weiss was du letzten sommer getan hast." Das ist Panikmache für Ahnungslose, wozu muß ich als Unternehmen so etwas tun, wenn ich im Recht bin?  2. Ich habe meine eigenen Daten angegeben, und zwar Ordnungsgemäß und korrekt. Das nur um eventuelle möchtegern Zaunpfahlwinker aufzuklären, wir reden hier nicht über einen Betrugsversuch meinerseits. Ich habe ein Testabo gebucht, und sofort wieder gekündigt aus den gleichen Grund wie die meisten, nämlich weil die gebotene Leistung in keinem Verhältnis zu den geforderten Beträgen steht. Die Kündigung wurde ignoriert, versuche der Kontaktaufnahme verliefen fruchtlos. Das einizige was anstandslos funktioniert sind die aufdringlichen (und wertlosen, weil per Mail verschickten) Zahlungsaufforderungen des Inkassobüros. Stellt hier noch irgendwer enrnsthaft die Frage nach der Seriösität dieses Unternehmens? Lächerlich. Ich bin selber Dienstleister und überall wo Menschen arbeiten geht auch mal etwas schief, das ist bei uns nicht anders. Aber wenn das passiert, rede ich mit meinen Kunden. Punkt. Wer das nicht tut, hat offensichtlich kein Interesse am Kunden, sondern lediglich die schnelle Asche im Visier. Noch etwas, und dann habe ich erstmal fertig, Meine Sache steht kurz vor der Verjährung, soviel ist sicher. UND ICH HABE BIS JETZT KEINEN MAHNBESCHEID BEKOMMEN. Sollte das wieder erwarten doch passieren, habe ich kein Problem damit, das hier zu veröffentlichen, alleine deswegen, weil diese Sache dann vor Gericht geht und ich gerne hier vom Ergebnis berichten werde.

Gruß 

Joachim


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



jokerjoka schrieb:


> ihr meint also es würde reichen,meine angst ist das die trotzdem versuchen geld abzuziehen und anfangen mahnbriefe zu schicken....
> hab irgendwo gelesen das man bei mainpean GmbH kündigen soll,
> deshalb bin ich durcheinander ob es mit der kündigung die ich bekommen habe reicht oder nicht?!


Die Kündigung eines Vertrages ist nur gegenüber Deinem direkten Vertragspartener wirksam. Wenn der Alphaload ist, kannst Du dir ehrlich sparen, an irgendewelche anderen Unternehmen Kündigungen zu verschicken, selbst wenn es sich dabei um Tochter- und übergeordente Unternehmen der gleichen Gruppe handelt. Das Ding wird in der Tonne landen oder bestenfalls mit dem Verweis auf diese Tastache zurückkommen.

Gruß 

Joachim


----------



## peter1304 (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hi joachim
ich kann deine ausführungen nur mit vollen herzen zustimmen. :-D 
manchmal überkommt mich der verdacht als ob hier mit absicht PANIK
verbreitet wird. auch zum WIEDERHOLTEN MALE : es wird kein
  GERICHTLICHER  MAHNBESCHEIDE kommen.
dieses scheuen dies [...] wie der deibel das weihwasser. also immer
schön cool bleiben
gruß aus berlin
peter :-p :-p

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## goran (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



peter1304 schrieb:


> hi joachim
> ..............auch zum WIEDERHOLTEN MALE : es wird kein
> GERICHTLICHER  MAHNBESCHEIDE kommen.
> dieses scheuen dies [...] wie der deibel das weihwasser. also immer
> ...



Das sehen die Herren aus Sarnen aber eben anders.
siehe: [noparse]http://recht.alphaload.de/aktuelles/fall-01.pdf[/noparse]
Aber gut. Soll jeder machen was er soll oder will

Goran


----------



## goran (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Scheinbar gibt es sogar Gerichtsverfahren. Ich würde allzugerne den Ausgang dieses Verfahren wissen.
Siehe: ht*p://recht.alphaload.de/aktuelles/fall-09.pdf

Goran

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung inaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Immo (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Aber gut. Soll jeder machen was er soll oder will
> 
> Goran


das Wort zum Sonntag: Kostet es viel Zeit, den Heiligenschein zu polieren?


----------



## nibithor (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

also ich bräuchte da auch mal euren rat. 

habe mich im februar mit nem fake account bei denen angemeldet. nun habe ich ne mahnung bekommen mit hinweis auf die rechts seite mit den anzeigen und das sich mich wenn ich nicht zahle meine daten bei meinem provoder erfragen und mich wegen betruges anzeigen. nun weiss ich nicht genau was ich machen soll da ich für mein berufsleben immer mal wieder ein führungszeugniss brauche, könnte ich mich sowas nicht leisten und überlege tatsächlich an diese [...] zu zahlen.

was würdet ihr tun? hat jemand schon eine anzeige bekommen bzw. konnten überhaupt daten ermittelt werden über den provider?

nibi

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Immo (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



nibithor schrieb:


> was würdet ihr tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

PS:


			
				Zeitpunkt des Postings schrieb:
			
		

> 02:49:17


schlaflose Nacht?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



nibithor schrieb:


> also ich bräuchte da auch mal euren rat.
> 
> habe mich im februar mit nem fake account bei denen angemeldet.  ...




Was meinst Du mit fake account.

Es macht strafrechtlich schon einen entscheidenden Unterschied, ob Du mit den falschen Angaben von vorneherein die Anbieter behumpsen  oder ob Du nur - ohne Deine wahren Daten anzugeben - eine Testphase nutzen wolltest.

Auch zivilrechtlich liegt eine unterschiedliche Ausgangslage vor. Behumpsen setzt voraus, dass Du Dir über die Kostenpflicht eigentlich im Klaren bist und Du von vorneherein nicht zahlen wollest. In diesem Fall kannest Du alle Umstände, die Voraussetzung für einen Vertrag sind.

Im zweiten Fall - Nutzen der Testphase - kann es sein, dass Du nicht alle Voraussetzungen gekannt hast, das muss dann der Anbieter belegen.


Kurz: Wer sich als Nutzer in Kenntnis aller Umstände auf ein Angebot eingelassen hat, sollte auch zahlen.


----------



## nibithor (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

also, ich habe mich dort angemeldet weil ich gerne den gratis zugang nutzen wollte und mir das angebot von aload anzusehen. natürlich gebe ich in so einem fall nicht meine realen daten an, denn ich weiss nicht inwiefern der anbieter vertrauenswürdig im sinne des datenschutzes mit meinen daten umgeht.

nun stelle ich mir die frage ob du es wirklich darauf anlegen duch eine strafanzeige zu versuchen an meine personalien zu kommen und ob sie diese dann auch von meinem anbieten nach 4 monaten noch bekommen.

grüsse, nibi


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



nibithor schrieb:


> ....  nun stelle ich mir die frage ob du es wirklich darauf anlegen duch eine strafanzeige zu versuchen an meine personalien zu kommen und ob sie diese dann auch von meinem anbieten nach 4 monaten noch bekommen.
> grüsse, nibi


Diese Frage kann niemand beantworten. Das Verhalten von A. für die Vergangenheit kannst Du dem Thread entnehmen. Ob das für die Zukunft auch gilt, kann nur A. sagen, etwa ob sie weitermachen wie bisher oder Anderes versuchen.


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



nibithor schrieb:


> also, ich habe mich dort angemeldet weil ich gerne den gratis zugang nutzen wollte und mir das angebot von aload anzusehen. natürlich gebe ich in so einem fall nicht meine realen daten an, denn ich weiss nicht inwiefern der anbieter vertrauenswürdig im sinne des datenschutzes mit meinen daten umgeht.
> 
> nun stelle ich mir die frage ob du es wirklich darauf anlegen duch eine strafanzeige zu versuchen an meine personalien zu kommen und ob sie diese dann auch von meinem anbieten nach 4 monaten noch bekommen.
> 
> grüsse, nibi


Hallo noch mal...

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, und mir die "Fälle" auf der Alphaloadseite "Recht"
mal angesehen. Mal abgesehen davon das wir hier von 10 Dokumenten reden von denen aufgrund der ausgiebigen verwendung von Schwarz nur 2 überhaupt halbwegs aussagefähig sind, zum Beispiel wurde in Fall 09, der hier Zitiert wurde, ein Gütetermin angesetzt, zu dem der Anwalt von Alphaload grozügig Stellung genommen hat und gaaaanz viele Dinge beantragt hat. Das kann er natürlich tun, dafür ist er Anwalt  Aber das sagt überhaupt nicht aus, was im betreffenden Fall entschieden wurde, denn auch wenn hier versucht wird, den Eindruck zu erwecken, das ist lediglich das, was diese Leute gerne hätten und nicht das, was das Gericht entschieden hat. Denn das Urteil dazu fehlt... Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Das ist bei den Anderen Fällen auch nicht anders. Der beigefügte Vollstreckungsbescheid ist dermaßen geschwärtzt, das man nicht einmal erkennen kann, ob er denn überhaupt das Ergebnis des vorher aufgeführten Antrages des Anwalts ist... auch die anderen Dokumente sind völlig aus dem zusammenhang gerissen und lediglich Anträge, Ermittlungsverfahren blablabla... viel heiße Luft um nichts. Beeindrucken würde mich ein Schriftstück das anfängt mit den Worten "Im Namen des Volkes ergeht folgendes Urteil" Aber die sucht man hier vergebens.
Ürbigens hätte ich das dann gerne mit Aktenzeichen, denn solche Verfahren sind in unserer bunten Republik öffentlich und daher besteht auch kein Grund, Aktenzeichen zu schwärzen... glaube ich. Aber ich bin kein Jurist.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



MeMyselfAndI schrieb:


> Ürbigens hätte ich das dann gerne mit Aktenzeichen, denn solche Verfahren sind in unserer bunten Republik öffentlich und daher besteht auch kein Grund, Aktenzeichen zu schwärzen... glaube ich. Aber ich bin kein Jurist.


Aktenzeichen von Urteilen können veröffentlicht werden. Dies ist im Forum schon mehrfach geschehen.
Lediglich die persönlichen Daten müßten gelöscht werden (falls bekannt)


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Diese Frage kann niemand beantworten. Das Verhalten von A. für die Vergangenheit kannst Du dem Thread entnehmen. Ob das für die Zukunft auch gilt, kann nur A. sagen, etwa ob sie weitermachen wie bisher oder Anderes versuchen.


Und noch etwas:

Seht euch mal Fall 3 auf besagter Seite an! Das ist eine Anzeige GEGEN AL,  weil Sie von einem Konto Kohle abgebucht haben dessen Besitzer angibt, diese garnicht Dienste nicht in Anspurch genommen zu haben... höhöhö (tschuldigung) auch nicht schlecht als Eigenwerbung. Da haben wir wohl bei der Auswahl der Schriftstücke nicht so genau hingesehen, was? Allerdings scheint es kein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft zu sein, denn die haben keine Werbung im Briefkopf... Und wieder das gleiche: Was dabei rumgekommen ist, werden wir wohl nie erfahren...

Joachim
gruß Joachim


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Diese Frage kann niemand beantworten. Das Verhalten von A. für die Vergangenheit kannst Du dem Thread entnehmen. Ob das für die Zukunft auch gilt, kann nur A. sagen, etwa ob sie weitermachen wie bisher oder Anderes versuchen.


Also der Link zur "Recht" Seite ist wirklich interessant!

Seht Sie euch mal in Ruhe an und bewertet sebst. Für mich stellt sich nach eingehender Betrachtung als Konglomerat von Schriftstücken dar, die miteinander offensichtlich nicht mehr zu tun haben, als die Adresse. 

Wenn denn AL irgendeine echte Erfolgsmeldung (= rechtkräftiges Urteil zum Thema Testabo) zu vermelden hätte, dann sollte sie doch hier zu finden sein. Aber offensichtlich arbeitet man hier mit den gleichen Mitteln wie bei den Emails-  große Begriffe, die Angst machen sollen: Staatsanwaltschaft, EV Abnahme, Vollstreckungsbescheid, wild durcheinander gewürfelt. Kein Einziges Urteil, gerade mal 1(!) Vollstreckungsbecheid, auch ohne Gerichtsurteil, wahrscheinlich hat derjenige nicht mal Widerspruch eingelegt oder die Forderung einfach anerkannt, weil sie rechtens war und er einfach nur klamm. Soll ja vorkommen. Kein Ergebnis. Das bestätigt meine (subjektive) Meinung. Hier wird auf den Busch geklopft in der Hoffnung, das was rauskommt (Nämlich Kohle) ) ohne  viel Aufwand. Und was die Seitenlangen Anträge der Anwälte betrifft: Wenn alles, was mein Anwalt für mich schon beantragt hat, vom Gericht so abgenickt worden wäre, hätte ich für solche Sachen hier einen Ghostwriter... ) und da waren Forderungen dabei, die viel klarer waren als das was die hier veranstalten.

Joachim


----------



## Smith64FX (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi, ich bins mal wieder, vll kennt mich einer noch 
Bin jetzt mittlerweile 16, und hab die ganzen emails bisher ignoriert, die ich von alphaload bekommen habe, inklusive 3 Briefe.

Jetzt hab ich aber ne mail bekommen -Mal wieder nur mit Titel-, die folgendes beinhaltet:



> [...], gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO wird nach Ablauf dieser Frist ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gegen Sie eröffnet (siehe nachfolgend) [75438]




Meint ihr, das soll ich ernst nehmen?
Problem ist ja, dass ich geworden bin, zu der Zeit des Vertrages aber 15 war.
Lest euch am besten mal meine vorigen Posts durch, wenn ihr Zeit habt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
euer Michael

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wo ist Dein Problem? Noch  bist Du minderjährig. Im übrigen kommt es auf das Alter an, als der Vertrag geschlossen worden sein soll.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



MeMyselfAndI schrieb:


> Also der Link zur "Recht" Seite ist wirklich interessant!
> *Wenn denn AL irgendeine echte Erfolgsmeldung (= rechtkräftiges Urteil zum Thema Testabo) zu vermelden hätte, dann sollte sie doch hier zu finden sein*.  ...
> Joachim


Sehe ich auch so. Hervorhebung im Zitat von mir. Es fehlen die Urteile.


----------



## Smith64FX (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ja, aber das Problem ist, dass ich endlich RUHE haben will ^^
Langsam nervt es mich, wenn ich fast wöchentlich irgendwelche inhaltslose emails bekomme ._.

PS: was bedeutet der §§688 eigentlich?


----------



## nibithor (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ MeMyselfAndI

vielen dank für deine mühe, ich bin der selben meinung und nun froh das ich nicht allein dastehe. hätte ich letzte nacht nicht etwas gesucht in foren und gesehen das ich nicht der einzige bin, hätte ich wahrscheinlich das geld heute überwiesen. 
die masche die al anwendet ist schon fast[ edit]....ich denke auch wenn die so cool wären wie sie tun, würden sie 2-3 mal mahnen und ne anzeige machen. jetzt scheint mir das eher wie lautes gebelle von einem hund zu sein...ich werde aber dennoch am ball bleiben.

man sollte [ edit] 
anbei fällt mich noch was ein, ich habe letztes jahr mit einem mitarbeiter von firstload gesprochen[...]

_[Tipps zu kriminellen Handlungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Immo (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Smith64FX schrieb:


> PS: was bedeutet der §§688 eigentlich?


http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/688.html
Die übliche Zaunpfahlwinken  mit dem Mahnbescheid. Macht aber mehr her


----------



## NEed hElp (18 Juni 2007)

*Androhung eines Gerichtsverfahrens*

Hallo,
bin neu hier und brauche dringend Hilfe.
Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr im August bei Alphaload angemeldet aber dann sofort wieder gekündigt(erst per Mail, dann schriftlich,leider nicht per einschreiben).
Doch Alphaload behauptet natürlich, nie Post von mir bekommen zu haben und so haben sie mir dann auch Proinkasso  beauftragt 177€ von mir zu holen. 
Ich habe nie auf eine Mail geantwortet, da die mir nur Angst einjagen wollen und sowie immer dasselbe in den Briefen stand aber nie eine konkrete Drohung nur zb. das sich die ganze Geschichte bei mir auf die Schufa auswirken könnte.
Nun habe ich aber heute eine Mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter *censored*
> da Sie bis jetzt nicht die Zahlung geleistet haben möchten wir Sie auf die folgende Seite hinweisen:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch nirgentwo gelesen, das Alphaload solche Drohungen verschickt.
Ist das jetzt nur eine leere Drohung oder ziehen die das jetzt tatsächlich durch. Die Angebote von Alphaload sind alle [...], die würden sich doch eigentlich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.


Hoffe auf eure Hilfe:-p

_[Namen und Ausdrücke entfernt, kommerzielle Links inaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## NEed hElp (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die geloggten Ip's sind doch eh längst abgelaufen und daher können die mir doch nix mehr nachweisen, oder?


----------



## Immo (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



NEed hElp schrieb:


> und daher können die mir doch nix mehr nachweisen, oder?


wenn du dir endlich mal die Mühe machst den Thread zu lesen, 
wirst du erkennen, dass "die" überhaupt nichts nachweisen können.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Helfen kann ich zwar nicht, aber wenn es dich tröstet, du bist nicht allein.
Hab vor ein paar Tagen genau die gleiche Mail erhalten.
Meine "Verfehlung" liegt bis Januar diesen Jahres zurück. Seitdem werde ich ebenfalls mit E-mails bombardiert und nun in verschärfter Form.

Bin ebenfalls nur drauf reingefallen, weil die Neugier in Bezug auf "kostenlos" dann doch gesiegt hatte, meine Vernunft mich aber davor bewahrte meine wahre Identität dort anzugeben. Als ich den Verifizierunglink in meiner Mail bestätigte, war mir nicht bewusst, ein Abo eingegangen zu sein, denn mein Login-Versuch scheiterte. 
Erst mit den Mails kam dann wieder die Erinnerung an A.

Gott, wie ich die verachte

Ich kann es einfach nicht einsehen, daß die auf so einer Tour an meine hart erarbeiteten 177 Euro rankommen wollen.
Ich denke, bei mir müssen sie wohl vor Gericht, vorausgesetzt mein Provider gibt die Daten meiner Email raus und hat die IP von Januar noch gespeichert.


----------



## Immo (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, bei mir müssen sie wohl vor Gericht, vorausgesetzt mein Provider gibt die Daten meiner Email raus und hat die IP von Januar noch gespeichert.


Hat sich das immer noch nicht rumgesprochen, das nur Ermittlungbehörden ans die IP Daten kommen?
Glaube kaum, dass die Herrschaften mit dem Staatsanwalt Bekanntschaft machen wollen.
Amsonsten auch hier der Rat den Thread wirklich mal zu lesen. Das Rad muß nicht dauernd neu erunden werden


----------



## NEed hElp (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.
Ich wollte eben nur wissen, ob die wirklich so weit gehen und vor Gericht ziehen.
Mein Provider hat die ip, die sie da angeben garantiert nicht mehr gespeichert:-D 
(höchstens 3 Montate)

Außerdem sind die Mails sehr unseriös zb das die schreiben das ich an dem selben tag, wo die mir die Mail geschrieben haben, die Zahlung schon auf dem Konto sein muss

Naja ich denke jetzt mal nicht das die mich verklagen werde, in ein paar tagen, wochen oder monaten kommt garantiert wieder ne Mail wo dasselbe steht...


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Immo, bei mir war das auch eher ironisch gemeint 

Trotzdem möchte ich das betonen, daß ich mich nach so langem hin und her, bzw. nur hin, denn ich habe bis dato noch nie auf ne mail von denen reagiert, ich mch dazu entschlossen hab, denen nichts zu schenken.


----------



## gigaibpxl (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, alle zusammen.
Nachdem ich jetzt schon fast 18 Monate von alphaload bzw. proinkasso genervt werde, habe ich einfach mal hier rumgestöbert.

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich im Kreditgewerbe tätig bin und daher einige Kenntnisse habe.

Ich möchte hier KEINE Rechtsberatung machen (ist klar).
Allerdings aus meiner Erfahrung plaudern, um einigen die Angst zu nehmen.

Das Euch allen bekannte Prozedere habe ich auch durchlaufen.
Nur war mir von ANFANG AN klar, das hier was nicht stimmt.

NIEMAND gibt einem ein Zahlungsziel von 24 bis 48 Stunden (deshalb bin ich auch von anfang an gelassen gewesen).
Es sind immer mindestens 2 bis 4 Wochen zu setzen.

Damit man sieht, das diese Mails automatisch generiert werden.
Beispiel hier von proinkasso :
Mahnung und Zahlungsziel innerhalb zwei Tagen.
AM NÄCHSTEN TAG kam die gleiche Mail nochmal mit neuem Datum !
Das ganze dann innerhalb von 14 Tagen genau 12 mal !
Sowas macht echt NIEMAND !

Dann (nach ca. 12 Monaten) :
Da ich um Ratenzahlung gebeten habe und diese auch angenommen wurde, solle ich nun wenigstens die 1. Rate zahlen ! Nur HATTE ICH NIE auf deren Mails geantwortet !
Und ZWEI STUNDEN SPÄTER trotzdem wieder die "normale" Mahnung mit Androhung.

Ich habe mitgezählt : Bisher kamen 112 (!!!) Mahnungen mit dem Sinn "letzte Aufforderung zur Zahlung" 

Eine solche Konsequenz kann man nicht ernst nehmen 

Also Leute : Ich lache weiter, und Ihr ?


----------



## NEed hElp (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich lache weiter


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Aber 18 Monate schockiert mich trotzdem, ich hoffe, davon keinen psychologischen Schaden zu nehmen. Das könnte sich ja nach ein paar Jahren, wie eine Konditionierung auswirken. Vielleicht fang ich ja irgendwann beim Namen A. zu sabbern an.

Es fehlt ein Gesetz à la Internet-Stalking


----------



## jokerjoka (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

dann wechsel deine email,so bekommst du keine mails mehr von denne ))


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ihr wisst doch...."vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer!" (irgendein Zitat  )
Die Adresse zu wechseln, würde ich schon als kleinen Sieg von denen werten. Sie gehört zu mir, wie mein Name an der Tür (schalalalala)

Ich finde das definitiv nicht i.O., solang es aber kein rechtskräftiges Urteil im Allgemeinen gegen solche Betreiber gibt, dürfen die wohl das noch weiter treiben.
traurig, traurig.


----------



## nibithor (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

die methoden von a sind tatsächlich lächerlich....wenn ich bedenke das ich fast gezahlt hätte, wird mir ganz anders. am besten man makiert die mails als spam und hat dann seine ruhe....

mir haben die auch was von wegen ratenzahlung geschrieben...bisher haben sie 4 mal geschrieben mit der bitte das ich das faxe und unterschreibe. die wolllen unbedingt die unterschrift und das man die schuld anerkennt...ich denke ohne das sind die ganz schön aufgeschmissen und das wissen sie auch selber. denn ich habe denen 2 mal ein fax ohne unterschrift geschickt und annerkennung der schuld. ausschliesslich mit der bitte um ratenzahlung....diese mail wollten sie nicht akzeptieren ohne unterschrift obwohl ich bereit war ( augenscheinlich) zu zahlen :wall: 

wie auch immer,....sollten die wieder erwarten rechtliche schritte einleiten werde ich mich an der massenklage gegen a mitmachen....:scherzkeks: 

allerdings kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, das die tatsächlich anzeigen verteilen und indirekt damit auf sich aufmerksam machen. denn sollte bei mir eine hausdurchsuchung stattfinden, müssen die damit rechnen das film, etc... bei mir gefunden werden, die mir a. zum download bereit gestellt hat...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie so ein risiko eingehen wollen.

nibi


----------



## Immo (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



nibithor schrieb:


> wie auch immer,....sollten die wieder erwarten rechtliche schritte einleiten werde ich mich an der massenklage gegen a mitmachen....:scherzkeks:


Falls du damit die  berühmt/berüchtigte Sammelklage  aus den US-Serien meinen solltest:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## nibithor (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

nein ich meine die sammel klage die einige aus dem chip forum gestartet haben und die idee ist wirklich gut und könnte evtl. a in die ecke drücken und sie vlt von ihren machenschaften abstand nehmen....


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



nibithor schrieb:


> die methoden von a sind tatsächlich lächerlich....wenn ich bedenke das ich fast gezahlt hätte, wird mir ganz anders. am besten man makiert die mails als spam und hat dann seine ruhe....
> 
> mir haben die auch was von wegen ratenzahlung geschrieben...bisher haben sie 4 mal geschrieben mit der bitte das ich das faxe und unterschreibe. die wolllen unbedingt die unterschrift und das man die schuld anerkennt...ich denke ohne das sind die ganz schön aufgeschmissen und das wissen sie auch selber. denn ich habe denen 2 mal ein fax ohne unterschrift geschickt und annerkennung der schuld. ausschliesslich mit der bitte um ratenzahlung....diese mail wollten sie nicht akzeptieren ohne unterschrift obwohl ich bereit war ( augenscheinlich) zu zahlen :wall:
> 
> ...


Hallo an Alle.

Ich habe am 11.06. die Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und mich schon so gefreut, weil ich dachte, jetzt lassen mich die werten Damen und Herren in Ruhe . Leider haben Sie mir dann am 16. doch noch einmal ne Zahlungsaufforderung mit Androhung eines Mahnbescheides geschickt. Man kann sich eben auf niemanden verlassen. Was die Unterschrift betrifft- Bitte, man muß doch hoffentlich hier niemandem erklären, das er den Deckel auch gleich löhnen kann, wenn er die Schuldanerkenntis unterscheibt. Nix Schreiben, alles Böse. Jede schriftliche Erklärung birgt das Risiko, das man sich dort nur Unnötig beachtet fühlt... und meint reagieren zu müssen. Das will doch keiner, oder?

Joachim


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi.

Heute habe ich eine schriftliche Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, die Inhaltlich mit den Mails identisch ist. Das Zahlungsziel aus ist auf den 10.07.07 festgesetzt. Ich werde jetzt von meinem Anwalt einen Brief schreiben lassen, indem ich die Forderung zurückweise und für den Fall weiterer Beitreibungsversuche einen Strafantrag wegen versuchten Betruges androhen werde. Mal sehen, wie die Herrschaften reagieren.

Ich werde euch dann hier berichten, wie es weitergeht.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## m41k (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Joachim

Ich hab genau den gleichen Breif bekommen! Auch mit der Zahlungsaufforderung bis zum 10.7 usw ... das beste ist also weiterhin , einfach nicht darauf zu reagieren?
Danke schonmal!
mfg maik


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi nochmal. 

Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt werde ich abwarten, ob Al (P-inkasso) tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid beantragt, was er nach Lage der Dinge bezweifelt. Er hat mir empfohlen, erst nach Eingang eines Mahnbescheides zu reagieren, indem ich Widerspruch einlege und so die Sache vor Gericht zu zwingen. Fazit: Wir können denen in die Suppe spucken, wenn wir sie zwingen, jede Forderung einzuklagen, in dem man gegen Mahnbescheide (falls sie kommen) Widerspruch einlegt und so PK dazu zwingt, die Forderung gerichtlich einzuklagen. *Aber wenn jeder, dem es gelingt, die Forderung so zu knacken, sein Urteil (Aktenzeichen reicht) veröffentlichen würde, um zu belegen, das es sich nicht um einen Einzelfall handelt, dann könnte man  möglicherweise einen Staatsanwalt bewegen, hier wegen des Verdachts des gewerblichen Betruges tätig zu werden.* Also: Wenn einer hier schon erfolgreich gegen eine Forderung geklagt hat, sollte er das entsprechende Aktenzeichen hier veröffentlichen. Geht aber nur, wenn die Sachlage jeweils die Gleiche ist! (*Testabo gebucht, gekündigt und trotzdem eine Rechnung bekommen!*), so das hier ein System in der Vorgehensweise von AL zu erkennen ist. Aber vielleicht stellt sich ja heraus, das noch keiner geklagt hat, weil Al /PK garkeine Mahnbescheide beantragen. Was ich immer noch glaube. 

Noch etwas: Wer diese Dienste regulär und Vertragsgemäß tatsächlich genutzt hat, sollte sich diesen Weg verkneifen, der er könnte sich einen Haufen kosten ans Bein binden, wenn das schief geht. Und ich will dann nicht hören, das ich dazu geraten habe! :wall: 

Joachim


----------



## Rafa (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

bei mir sieht es so aus!: Ich habe Apr. 2006 einen Einjahresvertrag mit AL abgeschlossen,  da ich mit abos keine erfahrungen hatte habe ich den Vertrag nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt und wurde vorher auch nicht auf eine Kündigung aufmerksam gemacht. Als ich meine emails las kippte ich fast nach hinten, als ich eine email sah mit einer rechnung und 1 tag später das der folgende betrag nicht abgebucht werden konnte =13.50€ Mahngebühr (ohne mir zeitzugeben mein Konto zu decken obwohl in der email stand wird in kommen tagen von Ihrem Konto abgebucht). Nach 2 Wochen kam die email der Proinkasso GmbH mit den Berühmten 177,61€. Ich habe gegen die Mahngebühr und die Inkasso gebühr bereits schriftlich Einspruch erhoben. Bevor ich nun alles meinen Anwalt 
regeln lasse, wollte ich wissen was ich ohne Gerichtssachen machen soll. Sprich soll ich nur das abo bezahlen oder alles oder nichts? kann mir da einer helfen der sich mit auskennt?


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi RAFA.

Also üblicherweise sollte Dir AL eine ordnungsgemäße Frist setzen, um den Rückstand auszugleichen, wenn ein Abbuchung scheitert. Die Forderung direkt an ein Inkassobüro weiterzugeben ohne zu Mahnen oder eine Zahlungsaufforderung zu schicken, ist natürlich völlig unüblich. Kein seriöses Unternehmen würde das tun. Allerdings diese Erkenntnis philosophisch, denn wenn Du jetzt zum Anwalt gehst und dagegen klagst, zahlst Du das erstmal. Da die Rechnung bei Dir aus einem "gültigen Vertrag" resultiert, wirst Du an der Zahlung der normalen Beiträge nicht vorbeikommen, lediglich gegen die Gebühren des Inkassobüros könntest Du klagen. In wieweit eine Chance besteht, sich dieser Forderung herrauszudrehen, z.B. wegen fehlen einer ordnugsgemäßen Fristsetzung, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch ist Dein Vertragspartner leider nicht verpflichtet, Dich auf Kündigungsfristen aufmerksam zu machen, darauf mußt Du selbst achten (Also: AGB immer lesen, auch wenn's nervt!) ebenso ist man selbst Verantwortlich dafür, sicherzustellen, das für erteilte Einzugsermächtigungen eine Deckung auf dem Konto vorhanden ist. Die einfache Lösung: Keine Einzugsermächtigungen rausgeben und nicht so mit seinen Bankdaten um sich werfen.

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mir ist ebenfalls diese Frist vom 10.07 gesetzt worden, allerdings per email, da meine Anschrift sowie mein Name frei erfunden ist.
Bevor jetzt irgendjemand darauf antwortet, bitte ich zu bedenken, daß Betrug die Absicht voraussetzt, sich z.B. mit falschen Daten eine Leistung zu erschleichen, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.
Meine größte Verfehlung besteht aber darin, den Verifizierungslink in der von A erhaltenen Mail anzuklicken, eine Anmeldung scheiterte. Meine Zweifel über die Seriösität von A siegten schließlich und somit vergaß ich die ganze Angelegenheit, bis eben irgendwann ne Rechnung einflatterte, natürlich zu spät für Widerruf und dergleichen. Bisher handhabte ich dies mit unbeirrter Ignoranz.
Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich auf gerichtliche Mahnbescheide reagieren soll, wenn sie denn rausgehen, die ich nie erhalten werde?
Denn ich bezweifle, daß die Filmfigur darauf reagieren wird.


----------



## dmuellerkandel (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

*Heute Im ZDF - WISO *
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/14/0,1872,4361934,00.html

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf (Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband)
Kostenfallen im Internet ... unter anderem:

*Walea GmbH, Schweiz
w*w.alphaload.de*
Dem Internetbenutzer wurde unter dem Aufmacher „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ die Nutzung eines Downloadportals angeboten. Nach Klicken auf die Schaltfläche „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ öffnete sich eine Seite, auf welcher dem Benutzer eine Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Pakete angezeigt wurde. Darunter befand sich oben links ein Paket, welches mit „Gratis Testangebot“ überschrieben ist. Darunter folgte die Produktbeschreibung „2 GB / 14 Tage zum Testen (…)“ sowie eine Preisangabe in Höhe von 0,00 €.
Nach einem weiteren Klick auf das genannte „Testangebot“ wurde man zu einer Seite geführt, auf welcher der Benutzer unter Angabe persönlicher Daten die Anmeldung durchführen konnte. Diese trug wiederum die Überschrift: „Jetzt anmelden und 2 GB kostenlos Downloaden“. Der Überschrift war folgender Text hintangestellt: „Nach Ihrer Registrierung stellen wir Ihnen 2 GB gratis Download Volumen zur Verfügung um unseren Service ausgiebig und unverbindlich testen zu können.“ In den AGB war geregelt: „Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes von 14 Tagen oder vorher nach Überschreiten des freien Testvolumens von 2 GB = 2048 MB, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes oder vor Ablauf des Testvolumens von 2 GB fristgerecht kündigt. Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes bzw. vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens müssen vier Tage vor Ablauf des Testzeitraumes bzw. Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens schriftlich auf postalischem Wege erfolgen. (…)“

*Unterlassungsklage wurde eingereicht.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> *Walea GmbH, Schweiz
> w*w.alphaload.de*
> (...)
> 
> *Unterlassungsklage wurde eingereicht.*


Ist damit das da überholt? (war stand Mai 2007, obiges ist Juni 2007)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194611&highlight=walea+schweiz#post194611

[Script power ohg]





> Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt. Nach dem Verkauf des Unternehmens an die Walea GmbH in die Schweiz musste das Verfahren eingestellt werden.



weiß jemand Näheres?


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wie gesagt, mich würde interessieren, wie man auf einen Mahnbescheid reagiert, der praktisch nicht zustellbar ist, den Weihnachsmann erreicht man ja auch nur schwer auf dem Postweg.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

....wen meinst du mit "man"? Sollte dem AG, dass Mahnbescheide versendet, nicht bereits auffallen, dass es sich um Nonsensdaten handelt, dann kommt die Post durch den Zusteller eben wieder zurück und der Antragsteller wird entsprechend vom AG benachrichtigt.


----------



## thefirstjulie (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

bin ja schon erstaunt, dass es soooo viele leute betrifft.

ich bin ebenfalls drauf reingefallen. hatte die software versucht zu laden, doch bis dahin kam es gar nicht. habe also weder eine leistung in anspruch nehmen können oder sonst was... lediglich sehr viel mehr spams laden jetzt hier auf dem rechner.

habe die kündigung ebenfalls an alphaload gesandt, wie auch schon alle vor mir, aber ebenfalls keine Reaktion erhalten.

sodann habe ich ein schreiben an diese verfasst und darauf ebenfalls keine antwort erhalten, lediglich ein schreiben von proinkasso über 177,00 €.

habe ich jetzt erneut an diese gewandt und um beantwortung meines Schreibens an Alphaload gebeten und eine Frist gesetzt, die jedoch letzte woche bereits, ohne antwort, abgelaufen ist.

werde die Sache jetzt ebenfalls meiner Anwältin geben.. 

denn hätte ich diese seite genutzt würde ich ja noch einsehen, irgendetwas zu zahlen, aber sooo ohne nutzen..

sofern ihr öffentliche Hand an die Sache kommen lasst, gebt mir Bescheid, ich bei dabei...


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....wen meinst du mit "man"? Sollte dem AG, dass Mahnbescheide versendet, nicht bereits auffallen, dass es sich um Nonsensdaten handelt, dann kommt die Post durch den Zusteller eben wieder zurück und der Antragsteller wird entsprechend vom AG benachrichtigt.



Mit "man" meine ich mich(wen sonst)

ich schreibe im Lebtag nicht meine wahren Adressdaten ins I-net, wenn ich bereits bei der Anmeldung an der Seriösität eines Anbieters zweifle.
Ein Beispiel:

Forrest Gump      (beliebig austauschbar)
Berliner Str. 1     
Dresden             (PLZ soll jetzt mal egal sein)

Es mag sein, daß es die strasse in Dresden gibt oder auch nicht, aber mit Sicherheit wohnt dort kein Forrest Gump.

Also, wie verhält sich in diesem Fall ein AG?


----------



## dmuellerkandel (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ist damit das da überholt? (war stand Mai 2007, obiges ist Juni 2007)
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194611&highlight=walea+schweiz#post194611
> 
> [Script power ohg]
> ...



Ich nicht, wobei ich denke, der Sachverhalt der versuchten Betr. bleibt bestehen. Vom Grundsatz werden sich die Herrschaften vor jedem Gericht hüten.
[.......]
... da geht schon was - und über google gibt es noch viele interessante Dinge!

mfg
dm

_Statt des gesamten Textes bitte nur den Link posten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> ...ich schreibe im Lebtag nicht meine wahren Adressdaten ins I-net, wenn ich bereits bei der Anmeldung an der Seriösität eines Anbieters zweifle.


..na das ist ja mal ne Logik! Du zweifelst an der Seriösität des Anbieters und besch.... ihn gleich - super, darauf von mir zumindest keine Antwort mehr. 

:dagegen:


----------



## dmuellerkandel (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Ich nicht, wobei ich denke, der Sachverhalt der versuchten Betr. bleibt bestehen. Vom Grundsatz werden sich die Herrschaften vor jedem Gericht hüten.
> [.......]
> ... da geht schon was - und über google gibt es noch viele interessante Dinge!
> 
> ...



*Hier ist er:

http://xxx.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic9451-90.html*


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Neugier eines Besuchers zu wecken ist nicht verwerflich.
Allerdings ist es ja so, daß man wissen sollte, daß (fast)niemand etwas zu verschenken hat. Dennoch kann man ja auch mal Glück haben und ein weißes Schaf in der schwarzen Herde entdecken.
Wenn ich Angst haben muss, Ärger zu bekommen(im Sinne von Drohungen, nicht gerechtfertigte Zahlungsaufforderung etc.) kann es doch nicht irgendjemandes ernst sein, daß ich dazu verpflichtet bin, ins offene Messer laufen.
Also da setzt bei mir dann wirklich die Logik aus :wall: 

Und im Falle A. wäre ich ja auch voll angeschmiert worden.

Allerdings hätte ich auch kein Problem, denen meine Adresse mitzuteilen, an die eine gerichtliche Mahnung geschickt werden könnte, ich diese widerrufe und dann mal abwarte......doch moment,
habe ich mich überhaupt dort angemeldet, liege ich in der Nachweispflicht?
immerhin ist die speicherung meiner IP gute 6 Monate her.

Also lieber Reducal, wenn du dir nicht wenigstens die Mühe machen möchtest, dich in die Lage von jemanden zu versetzen, der nicht irgendetwas nutzen wollte, bevor er in Erfahrung gebracht hat, ob es wirklich nichts kostet, dann brauchst du wirklich nichts mehr weiter kommentieren. Deine Posts kannste da auch anderweitig ansammeln.

Aber nichts für Ungut, es herrscht ja fast freie Meinungsäusserung.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dann erkläre mir nur eines - ist dir ein Preis angezeigt worden oder nicht oder hast du den übersehen, dann warum?



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> ...wenn du dir nicht wenigstens die Mühe machen möchtest, dich in die Lage von jemanden zu versetzen...


Damit tust du mir Unrecht. Jeden Arbeitstag habe ich etwa 5-10 solcher Fälle (außerhalb dieses Forums) zu bewerten und versuche dabei stets mich in die Lage der Beschwerdeführer (aber auch in die der Anbieter) zu versetzen.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Guten Morgen Reducal,

mir ging es nicht anders, wie den meisten hier. Es wird auf dieser Seite auch aktuell nur mit "Gratis Testen" "14 Tage umsonst" geworben.
Der Aufbau der Seite ist so gestaltet, daß sogar der Hinweis auf die AGB erst nach ganz kurzen runterscrollen auftaucht. Es hatte den vermeintlichen Eindruck, daß durch das Pop-Up ein komplette Seite auf dem Bildschirm auftaucht und da ist nirgendwo eine Preisinformation zu finden.
Das war auch der Grund meiner Skepsis und auch der Neugier wenigstens einen Schritt weiter zu gehen, um zu schauen, ob mir dann etwas mitgeteilt wird.
Allerdings gingen die gleich ans Eingemachte:
Bankdaten, Adressdaten, E-Mail

Und da tat ich mir eben schwer. Dennoch dachte ich bei, es auf einen Versuch ankommen zu lassen. Deswegen bekamen sie von mir eine gültige Mailadresse, mit der ich den Verifizierungslink aktivieren konnte, Der Rest der Daten war wie gesagt von mir erdacht.
Daß ich auf Grund des Anklickens eines Links ein Abo eingegangen bin, ist mir bis heute schleierhaft, denn der Login scheiterte, daher hätte ich bis heute nie eine Preisinformation erhalten, außer in den Drohmails dieser *****(von mir gleich zensiert).

Deswegen tu ich mir da ein wenig schwer, zu der Einsicht zu kommen, mich grob fehlverhalten zu haben. Schließlich wollte ich nur meine eigene Person und meine Privatsphäre schützen.
Nebenbei bemerkt bin ich ansonsten ein sehr seriöser Internetnutzer, der auch sehr viel dort bestellt und das natürlich unter meiner wahren Identität.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

erstmal sry für Doppelpost, aber irgendwie überseh ich hier ne Editierfunktion. 
Das mit der nicht vorhandenen Preisinformation ist nich ganz korrekt von mir dargestellt.
Es ist natürlich eine da, aber der Bezug zum Testzugang fehlt vollkommen und ist wirklich nicht greifbar.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Und nochmal Verzeihung, das ist jetzt wirklich peinlich.

Ich habs eben ausgetestet, da ist doch gar keine Preisinformation, nada, niente, überhaupt nix, nur 0 Euro und gratis testen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bei Fragen: 

affi*@alphamail*.de 
ICQ: 1364180** 
Skype: python12*** 
MSN: ari***@mpn-gr***.com

was hat der nur immer mit dieser Zahl 12***?


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> Ich habs eben ausgetestet, da ist doch gar keine Preisinformation, nada, niente, überhaupt nix, nur 0 Euro und gratis testen.


Stimmt, du hast Recht! Außer dem Hinweis: *siehe AGB" steht da für das 14-Tage Testabo nix Preis / nix Kosten. Allein der versteckte Preishinweis in den AGB ist gerichtsfest eine undeutliche Preisangabe, die zu keiner Zahlungspflicht führt. Darüber hinaus löst die 14tägigen Testphase (ohne hinreichender Preisangabe für eien Vertragserweiterung) niemals einen längerfristigen Vertrag aus - es fehlt schlicht an der Willensbekundung des Kunden dazu! Problem ist evtl. die begrenzte Downloadrate, da die angezeigt wird. Wer die überschreitet, sollte sich mMn doch nochmal durchlesen, was er da bestellt hat.


----------



## Flash (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem mit genannter Firma seit einem Jahr!!
Habe bis jetzt keinerlei anstallten gemacht der Rechnungsaufforderung nachzukommen.
Zum Anwalt bin ich auch nicht gegangen!
Ich dachte das kann ich auch alleine regeln.
Wie ist es eigentlich wen wir damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen z.B. zum Fehrnsehen! zu Bizz oder anderen Sendungen!
Wen sich mehrere finden würden da mit zu machen würde ich auch versuchen das ganze ins rollen zu bringen! 

Würde gerne eure Meinung wissen!
Wie steht Ihr dazu!?

*Bitte um eure antworten im Forum.*

Gruß Flash


----------



## dmuellerkandel (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Flash schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich wen wir damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen z.B. zum Fehrnsehen! zu Bizz oder anderen Sendungen!
> Wen sich mehrere finden würden da mit zu machen würde ich auch versuchen das ganze ins rollen zu bringen!
> 
> Würde gerne eure Meinung wissen!
> ...



Wenn man die ganzen Beiträge, hier und in anderen Foren aufmerksam liest, kann man erkennen, daß das Thema längst öffentlich ist (s. z. Bsp. 1 Seite vorher ... im ZDF).

mfg
dm


----------



## dmuellerkandel (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> Wenn man die ganzen Beiträge, hier und in anderen Foren aufmerksam liest, kann man erkennen, daß das Thema längst öffentlich ist (s. z. Bsp. 1 Seite vorher ... im ZDF).
> 
> mfg
> dm



Sorry jetzt 2 Seiten vorher --> S. 68

mfg
dm


----------



## goran (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bei Fragen:
> 
> affi*@alphamail*.de
> ICQ: 1364180**
> ...



12587 ist die PLZ von der "Gruppe". Aber da erzähle ich Dir ja nichts neues. Warum fragst du?

Goran


----------



## pobudra (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, 

vielleicht kann mir hier auch jemanden zu Alphaload geben.
Also ich habe auch das Testabo nutzen wollen und mich mit Fake Daten angemeldet. Leider ging das bei der Bankverbindnung nicht. Da habe ich dann die richtige KTO-NR. + BLZ eingegeben. Beim Download habe ich eigentlich auch darauf geaachtet, dass ich die 2 GB nicht überschreite und dann das Testabo per Mail gekündigt. (alles am selben Tag)

Nun bekomme ich einen Tag später eine bekannte Rechnung für ein Jahr. Da ich dachte vielleicht einen Fehler gemacht zu haben, habe ich die angeschrieben (per Mail) und gebeten den Namen auf meinen richtigen Namen zu ändern, damit es nich zu einer unnötigen Rücklastschrift kommt. Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, dass es komischerweise bei mir keine 2,13 GB waren, sondern unter 2 GB. Wollte die 95 Euro als teures Lehrgeld abtun.

Naja, anschließend habe ich in die Foren geschaut und festgestellt, dass das so eine Mache von denen ist. Jetzt frage ich mich, was ich machen soll. Rücklastschrift und abwarten? Schließlich haben die von mir nur den Namen + Bankdaten. Richtige Adressse sind nur Buchstaben und daran hätten die doch erkennen müssen, dass das keine legale Anmeldung ist. Leider bin ich älter als 18 Jahre und kann da nicht als Minderjähriger agieren.

Und ist tatsächlich ein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hätten die mich nicht nach Überschreiten der 2GB Grenze darauf hinweisen müssen, dass ich jetzt einen Vertrag mit denen eingehe? Klar, in den AGBs stands drin, aber ich habe weder am Bildschirm gesehen, dass mehr als 2 GB runtergeladen wurden, noch kamen mehr als ein paar KB bei mir auf dem Rechner an. (aber wie sollte ich das nachweisen können).

Mist, dachte ich falle nie auf so einen Mist rein, aber jetzt ist es mir passiert und ich hatte gestern Abend (da kam die Rechnung) in der Hektik nur gedacht. "... Mist, da habe ich wohl einen Fehler gemacht und dann lieber zugeben und zahlen, damit da nicht noch ein Rattenschwanz hinterherkommt"

Leider habe ich hier in dem Thread (oder vielleicht ein paar mal überlesen) keinen solchen Fall gefunden und weiß nicht, ob nach den Mahnungen über 177 Euro noch was hinterherkommt, wenn ich jetzt einfach eine Rücklastschrift veranlasse.

Für Eure Antworten wäre ich Euch dankbar.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also, auf jeden Fall ist dieses Problem hier in diesem Thread schon bekannt.
A. hat  in der Tat ein Problem mit rechnen. Sei es nun bei der runtergeladenen Datenmenge oder bei der Kündigungsfrist, vielleicht gibts in der Schweiz ein anderes Zählsystem


----------



## pobudra (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also meinst Du Nichts unternehmen? Einfach ignorieren? Bin mir nicht klar wie weit die gehen werden. Die Adresse ist ja gefaket und meine Bankverbindung echt. Also könnten die über die Bank die Daten bekommen, wenn die die nötigen rechlichen Schritte in die Wege leiten. 

Ich bin nämlich echt am überlegen, ob ich eine Rücklastschrift mache. Hatte ja per Mail meinen richtigen Namen genannt. Aber die lesen scheinbar keine Mails. Wollte gleich zur Verbraucherzentrale. Aber viellicht kann ich mir auch das Geld sparen und mache mir einfach nur zuviel Sorgen.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



pobudra schrieb:


> und meine Bankverbindung echt. Also könnten die über die Bank die Daten bekommen, wenn die die nötigen rechlichen Schritte in die Wege leiten. .


Welche sollten das sein? Glaube kaum, dass man zur Staatsanwaltschaft marschiert ....
Die Bank rückt nicht einfach Kontendaten raus, bloß weil jemand behauptet Forderungen zu haben.


----------



## pobudra (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich finde es echt faszinierend, was es für Seiten über den Verein gibt. Dachte ich würde nie auf so eine Masche reinfallen. Aber das ich da direkt an einen so durchorganisierten Club der **** komme ist ja echt die Härte. Da könnte ja jeder von irgendwem die Kontodaten da eintragen und ist schon im Eimer. 

Dementsprechend ist es vollkommen egal, ob man sich selbst da angemeldet hat oder nicht.

Werde sicherheitshalber zur Verbraucherzentrale tigern und hier berichten, falls noch mehr das Problem haben werden (nach den Postings zu urteilen könnten ganze Server damit gefüllt werden). Möchte ruhiger schlafen. 

Wahrscheinlich kann ich mich einfach zurück legen. Ob rechtmässige Anmeldung oder nicht. Glaube wenn man einem Gericht die ganzen Postings ausdrucken würde, würden die auch zweifeln an der Rechtmässigkeit eines solchen Vertrags.

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung, aber ich tippe die hätten darauf hinweisen müssen, dass nach Überschreiten der 2GB Grenze ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Oder dass die GB-Anzeige nicht aussagekräftig ist. Ich bin mir echt total sicher nicht über die 2GB laut Anzeige gegangen zu sein. 

Aber alles in Allem: Ich finde es faszinierend, was für Firmen hier in Deutschland Unfug treiben dürfen ohne Konsequenzen zu fürchten und dann man inzwischen Jurist sein muss um AGBs lesen zu müssen, damit man nicht willkürlich abgezockt wird.


----------



## pobudra (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
habe mich jetzt bei der VBZ informiert. Das Thema ist ganz schön schwer, da das Unternehmen klar in der Grauzone handelt.

Tipp: Die Internetseiten von der Anmeldung ausdrucken. Damit kann man bestimmt mal was anfangen.

Ich zahle keinen Cent.

Sollen nur kommen die [ edit ]  Ich warte ab, wann der gelbe Umschlag in Kasten liegt.

Halte Euch auf den Laufenden.


----------



## pobudra (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Jetzt stelle ich fest, dass der zweite Anbieter den ich getestet habe nach dem selben Muster arbeitet. Gooli Load oder so (UseNext). Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, was ich bei denen für Daten angegeben habe. Bei meinem Glück die reelen Daten. Zwar steht in der Mail, dass keine Extra Kündigung notwendig wäre und die Testanmeldung nach 14 Tagen ändert, aber in den AGBs und auf der Homepage steht was Anderes. Bekommt gerade orgiginal Magenkrämpfe.


----------



## pobudra (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Junge Junge Junge. Seit Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit der Firma... Meines Erachtens ist das Betrug (meine Meinung), da ich nicht die 2 GB überschritten habe. Mein Fehler war höchstens, dass ich geschrieben habe "Kündigung Testabo". 

Naja, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Betrag in den nächsten Tagen abgebucht wird. Was ich mache weiß ich noch nicht genau. Überlege noch.

Zeitgleich hatte ich ein Testabo (oder wie das auch immer heute heißen mag) beis Use..ext abgeschlossen. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich aus dem Ding rauskomme. Angeblich sind es Trial-Pakete und diese müssen nicht gekündigt werden (laut Mail). Auf der Seite steht aber was Anderes. Naja, einen dieser Zugänge (da bei der Anmeldung die Emailadresse nicht genommen wurde, habe ich alle möglichen Adressen von mir probiert) und habe ich eine für den Client genutzt. 

Aber ich überblicke jetzt schon nicht mehr, was ich wo und wie gemacht habe. 

Ach ja, die Nummer mit dem einen Cent überweisen ist klasse. Damit wissen die, dass die Bankverbindung funktioniert und können schön belasten.

Haltet mich mal bei Euch auf dem Laufenden. Meine Unterlagen (alles kopiert, gescannt, gebrannt etc.) werde ich in Kopie zum Prüfen weiterleiten. 

Wer ehrlich durchs Leben geht ist echt angeschmiert.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

...angeschmiert ist auch der, der nicht weiß was er tut, gelle? Wenn du schon nicht weißt, was du gemacht hattest, wer soll da die Ordnung in deinem Verhau wieder herstellen? Wer soll das prüfen, wie du schreibst?


----------



## pobudra (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Reducal,
ist das nicht normal, dass man bei sowas neben der Spur steht?


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

..für mich nicht! Wen ich irgendwo Daten eingebe, wo eigentlich meine stehen sollten, dann weiß ich in der Regel, wozu ich mal eben falsche Angaben mache. Die Situation für dich ist etwas verfahren, niemand hier kann dir da gute Ratschläge geben, da eigentlich alles richtig oder falsch sein kann.


----------



## dmuellerkandel (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Naja, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Betrag in den nächsten Tagen abgebucht wird. Was ich mache weiß ich noch nicht genau. Überlege noch.

*In solchen Fällen muß man nur mit der Kündigung sofort die Abbuchungsermächtigung/den Lastschrifteinzug widerrufen.*
Ich würde das auf jeden Fall sofort noch nachholen!

mfg
dm


----------



## surfer123 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hat schon jemand die ganze zeit nichts bezahlt und haben die sich schon richtig gemeldet mit brief vom gerichtsvollzieher?
Ich hatte mich mit falschen lebendsdaten eingetragen und nun bekomme ich mails mit fogendem inhalt:
"Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen betrügerisch im falschen Namen bestellt wurde"

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das erst ma zahlen soll oder einfach nichts tun!
Mein gewissen ist jetz schon im Keller denn hätte ich mich mal nicht dort angemeldet!


Aber was ich komisch finde das mehrere solcher mails ankamen wo 2 unterschiedliche termine angegeben waren wo ich noch das geld zu bezahlen habe!
zuvor kamen 1 jahr immer mails das ich mal zahlen soll und der termin wurde immer verschoben, aber jetz mache ich mir schon gedanken...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



surfer123 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die ganze zeit nichts bezahlt und haben die sich schon richtig gemeldet mit brief vom gerichtsvollzieher?...


Ein Gerichtsvollzieher kommt erst wenn ein Titel besteht und  den gibt es erst nach gewonnenem Prozess.  
so what:  schon mal was von Prozess  hier gelesen? 

Merke: Gerichtsvollzieher sind keine  Hausierer, die man abbonieren kann


----------



## pobudra (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaloxx*

Hallo,
ich kann jetzt hier nur einen Tipp geben (nachdem ich Tagelang über dieses Thema gebrütet habe)

1.) Ich bin bestimmt nicht absichtlich diesen Vertrag eingegangen
2.) Auf den ersten Blick hat der Provider Recht und ich wollte zahlen

=> also auf Gut Deutsch, ich wollte für etwas zahlen wofür ich eigentlich nicht bereit war zu zahlen. Also bekommt ein Unternehmen knapp 100 Euro dafür, dass er meine Unerfahrenheit ausgenutzt hat und für eine Leistung, die ich nicht mehr nutzen möchte.

Also habe ich mir überlegt: Ich gebe lieber einem Rechtsanwalt Geld dafür, dass er schaut, ob man meine Unerfahrenheit ausnutzen darf.

Auf die Art und Weise verdient ein ehrlicher Mensch an der Sache und nicht nur... Und ich kann wieder ruhiger schlafen und für die Zukunft weiß ich Bescheid. 

Denke mir, wenn das alle machen würden, dann würden solche Unternehmen nicht lange soviel Unfug machen können. Erstens würden die Anwälte nur noch für die Geschädigten arbeiten (lohnt sich ja mehr) und Zweitens müssten die Provider viel viel mehr Lücken schließen, weil ein Anwalt findet meines Erachtens immer ein Loch.

Aber das ist alles nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## pobudra (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphal...*

Auch eine schöne Variante wäre einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten und falls der der Auffassung ist, dass kein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde (weil man ja pünktlich gekündigt hat etc.) dem Anbieter mitzuteilen, dass wenn weitere Mahnungen oder Androhungen erfolgen ein RA eingeschaltet wird und das für den Anbieter hohe Kosten zur Folge haben wird. 

Vielleicht sollte man dann die daraus entstanden Forderungen an ein Inkassobüro geben und so mal den Spieß umdrehen. Könnte auch mal lustig sein. 

Weiß zwar nicht, ob sowas geht, aber der jeweilige Anwalt müsste es ja wissen.

Hat das eigentlich schon mal jemand probiert? :-D


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich würde mal sagen, daß diese Anbieter im Moment noch nicht rechtswidrig handeln und was Drohungen angeht, stößt du bei denen mit Sicherheit auf taube Ohren.
Abgesehen davon, vergiß bitte nicht, daß kein Anwalt das zum Spaß macht, der will Geld und das zuallererst von dir.


----------



## pobudra (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Schade, dachte man könnte so ein wenig Gegendruck aufbauen. Aber vielleicht ändert irgendwann der Gesetzesgeber irgendwas. Wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## marcel601 (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

Ich habe mich am 26.06.2007 bei Alphaload angemeldet, 14-Tage Testangebot. Am selben Tag habe ich dann noch via eMail gekündigt. Nun habe ich am 13.07. eine Mail mit einer Rechnung von 95€ bekommen. Erstmal habe ich die Angeschrieben was das sollen, danach habe ich heute nochmals dieses Angebot gekündigt. Ich habe dabei beteuert, das ich bis zum Mittwoch oder so eine Bestätigung erwarte. 

Am Montag lass ich gleich mein Konto sperren. Aber was kann ich tun damit zumindest der Vertrag aufgelöst wird und ich nach den 95€ nichts mehr mit dieser Firma zu tun habe? Was wird passieren wenn ich mein Konto noch rechzzeitig sperre?

danke


MfG

Marcel


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das Problem, das sich anscheinend immer wieder  mal einstellt, ist vor allem die Tatsache, dass anscheinend die Kündigungsmails verschütt gehen. Was ist das beim Alphaloadsupport nur für ein Verhau? Oder ist das gar Strategie? Viele Leute rufen dann in dieser Situation offensichtlich auch noch die 0900er Supportnummer an und haben sehr geduldige Mitarbeiter zur Klärung des Problems am anderen Ende der Strippe.

@ Marcel601, wenn du nun dein Konto dicht machst, dich aber mit deinen echten Daten angemeldet hattest, dann schafft das nicht das Problem aus der Welt. Du würdest dann mit noch höheren Kosten über das von dem Mitglied der Mainpean-Gruppe beauftragten Inkassounternehmen konfrontiert werden. 

Hast du noch die eMail mit dm Zeitstempel der Absendung?


----------



## marcel601 (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ne, die Mail hab ich nichtmehr, da bei mir alle gesendeten nachrichten nach 10 Tagen gelöscht werden.

Was bleibt mir da also noch übrig?


----------



## dmuellerkandel (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mit einer Kündigung muß man immer gleich die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen!
Ich würde das den Herrschaften noch einmal mitteilen - nochmals auf die Kündigung vom ... abheben und, wenn nicht geschehen, die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und um Bestätigung bitten.
Es werden dann weitere Mails kommen die man getrost ignorieren kann.

Aber, wie kann man nur Vertrags-Mails automatisch löschen?!

mfg
dm


----------



## marcel601 (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

tja... das frag ich mich auch. Damals ging ich wohl davon aus das alles reibungslos klappte und ließ die mail getrost ihrer Wege in den Papierkorb laufen.

Ich hab erstmal "nur" gekündigt und ihnen eine Antwort (eher Bestätigungsfrist)  gegeben. Wenn dann ne Antwort eintrifft kommt das mit der einzugsermächtigung.

Aber was soll ich tun wenn die nicht reagieren (was ich vermute) ?


----------



## dmuellerkandel (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

]

Ich hab´s doch geschrieben, mach das in Deinem Interesse gleich und sei nicht so ein Zauderer!

dm


----------



## marcel601 (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> ]
> 
> Ich hab´s doch geschrieben, mach das in Deinem Interesse gleich und sei nicht so ein Zauderer!
> 
> dm





> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> KD-xxxxxxxx
> 
> ...



Soll ich nochmal zusätzlich die Einzugsermächtigung wiederrufen, oder reicht das soweit? *aufatmen*


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

...nein aber hebe dir unbedingt die Nachricht auf und behalte dein Konto im Auge. Wenn in den nächsten Wochen keine Buchung statt findet, dann hat sich der Fall erledigt.


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

Konto sprerren bringt gar nichts.Sofern man sich angemeldet hat,dann hat die"Nummer von A.-L." gezündet.Am Besten ist,zahlen,dann hat man seine Ruhe.Diese Internetanbieter sind mit Anwälten gespickt, einer davon ist in Berlin zu finden.Vor der Anmeldung AGB gründlich lesen,dann erübrigt sich der berühmte Klick.Alle eMails,die an A.-L. geschickt werden, kommen grundsätzlich nicht an,bei mir war es genau so.
:wall: mfg. Kuttendeckel73
Ps. Habe mich selber gegen diese Leute aufgerichtet,sogar eine Strafanzeige gegen mich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft riskiert,diese wurde aber nicht weiter verfolgt,wegen fehlendem Allgemeininteresse.                                           




marcel601 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mich am 26.06.2007 bei Alphaload angemeldet, 14-Tage Testangebot. Am selben Tag habe ich dann noch via eMail gekündigt. Nun habe ich am 13.07. eine Mail mit einer Rechnung von 95€ bekommen. Erstmal habe ich die Angeschrieben was das sollen, danach habe ich heute nochmals dieses Angebot gekündigt. Ich habe dabei beteuert, das ich bis zum Mittwoch oder so eine Bestätigung erwarte.
> 
> Am Montag lass ich gleich mein Konto sperren. Aber was kann ich tun damit zumindest der Vertrag aufgelöst wird und ich nach den 95€ nichts mehr mit dieser Firma zu tun habe? Was wird passieren wenn ich mein Konto noch rechzzeitig sperre?


----------



## dmuellerkandel (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Konto sprerren bringt gar nichts.Sofern man sich angemeldet hat,dann hat die"Nummer von A.-L." gezündet.Am Besten ist,zahlen,dann hat man seine Ruhe.Diese Internetanbieter sind mit Anwälten gespickt, einer davon ist in



So einen Unsinn habe ich noch nicht gehört. Bei ungerechtfertigten Rechnungen würden diesen Leuten auch keine Anwälte helfen können. Im vorliegenden Fall ist ja die rechtzeitige Kündigung bereits bestätigt. ... also E- Mails kommen auch an! 
mfg
dm


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
wenn es sich bei Ihnen um eine ungerechtfertigte Rechnung handelt,dann verstehe ich Ihre Sorge nicht,dass abgebucht wird.Sollten Sie bei Ihrer Anmeldung Ihre Kontodaten eingetragen haben und das mußten Sie,da sonst der Zugang nicht funktioniert,dann wird abgebucht!.Zahlen Sie nicht,dann kommt eine Zahlungsaufforderung von Proinkasso Hanau in Höhe von 177,- €.Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie Ihre IP mit übertragen,diese Tatsache wird Ihnen zur Last gelegt.Wollte Ihnen nur meine eigene Erfahrung schildern.Sie werden ja selbst sehen,was aus Ihrem eigenen Verhalten resultiert.
mfg. intolzien                                                                                                                                                                             





dmuellerkandel schrieb:


> So einen Unsinn habe ich noch nicht gehört. Bei ungerechtfertigten Rechnungen würden diesen Leuten auch keine Anwälte helfen können. Im vorliegenden Fall ist ja die rechtzeitige Kündigung bereits bestätigt. ... also E- Mails kommen auch an!
> mfg
> dm


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie Ihre IP mit übertragen,diese Tatsache wird Ihnen zur Last gelegt


Was soll das beweisen? Wann hört das endlich mit diesen  Ammenmärchen  auf? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=198438#post198438


> Beim Internetdienst eingetragene Daten beweisen i.d.R. nichts


----------



## kuttendeckel73 (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,
ist ja gut.Wenn man sich bei Alphaload nicht registriert,kommt von denen auch keine Rechnung.Hat sich der Nutzer aber angemeldet und seine Bankverbindung preisgegeben(Bereiber in der Schweiz),dann ist das die eigene Du...... und die muß bestraft werden.Die diversen Internetforen besser vorher lesen,dann meldet sich bei Alphaload keiner mehr an.Ich wollte nur schildern,wie es mir ergangen ist.Habe mich auch angemeldet , getestet, gekündigt usw.Das Alles hat nicht geholfen,die Rechnung kam trotz Kündigung unerbittlich auf mich zu.Habe mich,wie bereits geschildert wiedersetzt,alles umsonst.Zum Schuß habe ich gezahlt und nun ist Ruhe.Meine Erkenntnis aus dieser Tasache,Internetanbieter genau prüfen,erst einmal bei Google eingeben und lesen,was die Foren ausagen.Ist die Sache unbedenklich,AGB genau lesen und wenn das drei Tage dauern sollte,niemals einer unbekannten Firma im Voraus die Abbuchungsgenehmigung geben,dann lieber verzichten.
mfg. intolzien                                                                                          





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was soll das beweisen? Wann hört das endlich mit diesen  Ammenmärchen  auf?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=198438#post198438


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



kuttendeckel73 schrieb:


> Zum Schuß habe ich gezahlt und nun ist Ruhe.


Ist eine ganz persönliche, eigenständige Kapitulation, die in keiner   Weise als allgemeinverbindlicher 
Ratschlag interpretiert  werden kann.


----------



## dmuellerkandel (19 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

_Hallo,
habe nicht gezahlt!Warum auch,stell Dir von,Du gehst in einen Schuhladen und probierst Schuhe,das Modell hat nicht gefallen.Beim Verlassen des Schuhladens verlangt der Verkäufer den Preis der Schuhe,genau ist es so bei Alphaload,Du wolltest nur ausprobieren,das Angebot hat Dir nicht zugesagt,warum dann zahlen ?
kuttendeckel73_
Das war am 22.5.07 die Nachricht von Kuttendeckel!

... daher die Frage: Warum heute so und morgen so?

Wir handeln hier ja nicht mit Erdbeeren.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Er ist eben schnell weichgekocht worden


----------



## Kirk (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo. 
Hab leider auch so ein Problem. Mein Sohn (17) hat sich vor ca. 6 Monaten für ein 14-Tage Testabo registriert und sich wieder abgemeldet. Alles in Ordnung. Er wollte es nochmal versuchen und was passiert ist, könnt ihr euch wohl denken. Die Software funktioniert bei uns noch nichtmal, ansonsten hätten wir zumindest das beste draus gemacht. Ich habe den Support gesagt das mein Sohn Minderjährig ist (und noch so einiges andere), und das viele mal. Das einzige was kam war immer das, wenn es wirklich so wäre, eine Anzeige erfolgt. Generell habe ich immer den Eindruck, dass wir einander vorbeireden. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir mein Geld wiedergeholt, aber vorher noch eine E-Mail losgeschickt, ob sie damit einverstanden sind. Kein Antwort. Heute kam die erste Mahnung. Hab den natürlich wieder geschrieben. Und heute stand in der E-Mail noch drinne: "Sie halten sich für schlau". Beleidigen lassen muss ich mich wirklich nicht. :wall:  Ich werde erstmal nicht zahlen.


----------



## Kirk (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bins nochmal
Ich hab fast 90% des Threads gelesen und möcht gerne mal wissen, was mit den Leuten passiert ist, die nicht gezahlt haben. Bei dem was ich bisher gelesen habe, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass Alphaload _(...) _ und nichts dahinter. Wir haben zurzeit andere Problem, um uns mit so einer_(...)_Firma auseinanderzusetzen.:-?

_2 Ausdrücke editiert_ _Juri_


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bis jetzt gibt es nur 2 Sorten von Menschen:
Diejenigen, die bezahlen und alle anderen


----------



## Kirk (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ach so... 
Bei der Mahnung ist mir aufgefallen, dass die angegebene IP-Adresse nicht mit meiner übereinstimmt:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Ach so...
> Bei der Mahnung ist mir aufgefallen, dass die angegebene IP-Adresse nicht mit meiner übereinstimmt:-?


Hast du von deinem Provider eine  feste IP zugewiesen bekommen?


----------



## Kirk (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hast du von deinem Provider eine  feste IP zugewiesen bekommen?


Ja, das ist ja grad das komische.:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja grad das komische.:-?


ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Viele User die über Kabel  Internetzugang haben, haben feste IPs vom Kabelprovider
Wenn es nicht deine  ist, die genannt wird , umso besser


----------



## Kirk (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Viele User die über Kabel  Internetzugang haben, haben feste IPs vom Kabelprovider


Das weiß ich. Mit komisch, meinte ich die IP-Adresse bei der Mahnung.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht deine  ist, die genannt wird , umso besser


Sollte ich das Alphaload? Wobei ich bezweifle, dass sich dann was ändern würde.:roll:


----------



## Kirk (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Sollte ich das Alphaload sagen? Sorry, kann meine Beiträge nicht editieren.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Sollte ich das Alphaload sagen?


Warum?  
In Deutschland gilt immer noch, dass derjenige, der behauptet eine  Forderung
 zu haben, das nachweisen muß, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Kirk (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum?
> In Deutschland gilt immer noch, dass derjenige, der behauptet eine  Forderung
> zu haben, das nachweisen muß, nicht umgekehrt.


Habe ja nur gefragt.:-p  Es hätte sich bestimmt eh nichts geändert.:wall:  Die drehen ja einen immer das Wort im Mund um.:roll:


----------



## dmuellerkandel (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Warum?
> In Deutschland gilt immer noch, dass derjenige, der behauptet eine  Forderung
> zu haben, das nachweisen muß, nicht umgekehrt.



Ich denke, daß sich die Herrschaften auch hüten werden vor Gericht zu ziehen. Es könnte dann nämlich passieren, daß ihr Tun genauer unter die Lupe genommen wird und da sind sie mit ihrem Dialergeschäft schon auf die Nase gefallen. Schade ist in diesem Fall, daß die E-Mail-Schreiberei im Grunde kein Geld kostet. So schreiben sie und schreiben sie ... in einer Qualität, die das ganze Bild dieser Unternehmen abrundet.

mfg
dm


----------



## Kirk (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bins nochmal 
Obwohl die Frist der Mahnung noch nicht abgelaufen ist, habe ich schon wieder eine E-Mail bekommen:

Hallo *****,

wir haben Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt, dass der Rechnungsbetrag nicht von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden konnte. Wir haben bis jetzt weder eine Zahlung erhalten noch haben Sie sich mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt.

Wir haben bei Ihrer Anmeldung vom 10.06.2007 20:01 Ihre IP-Adresse mitgeloggt (***.**.***.**) über die Sie eindeutig über Ihren Provider identifiziert werden können.

Wir bitten Sie, die Mahnung ernst zu nehmen und den ausstehenden Betrag (108,9 Euro) bis zum 01.08.2007 zu begleichen.

Bitte benutzen Sie dazu folgende Kontoverbindung:

Hypo Vereinsbank AG - [......]

Falls Sie den offenen Betrag schon überwiesen haben, aber wir aufgrund von zeitlichen Verzögerungen noch keinen Geldeingang verbuchten konnten, betrachten Sie diese E-Mail bitte als gegenstandslos.


Wie immer, stimmt die IP-Adresse mit meine nicht überein.

_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> > ...Ihre IP-Adresse mitgeloggt (***.**.***.**) über die Sie eindeutig über Ihren Provider identifiziert werden können....


...und von wem bittschön? Wie kommt der Anbieter auf diese witzige Behauptung, dass gerade du darüber identifiziert werden kannst? In der regel kann nach so langer zeit niemand mehr nachvollziehen, wo der tatsächliche Ursprung der Internetsession war.


Kirk schrieb:


> Wie immer, stimmt die IP-Adresse mit meine nicht überein.


Hast du eine statische IP? Wenn nicht, dann dürftest du wohl kaum feststellen können, welche du an dem Tag gehabt hattest, da man spätestens nach 24 Stunden immer eine neue vom Provider bekommt.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hast du eine statische IP?


hat er 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=199350#post199350


----------



## Kirk (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und von wem bittschön? Wie kommt der Anbieter auf diese witzige Behauptung, dass gerade du darüber identifiziert werden kannst? In der regel kann nach so langer zeit niemand mehr nachvollziehen, wo der tatsächliche Ursprung der Internetsession war.


Mich wundert es, nach dem was ich hier so gelesen, dass dich sowas noch überrascht. 
Meine Frau hat vorsichtshalber doch eine E-Mail, wegen der IP-Adresse, an Alphaload geschrieben. Eine positive Antwort erwarte ich sowieso nicht von denen.:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, nach dem was ich hier so gelesen, dass dich sowas noch überrascht.


wundert mich  auch, er müßte es eigentlich (besser)  wissen...


----------



## blowfish (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Habe ja nur gefragt.  Es hätte sich bestimmt eh nichts geändert.  Die drehen ja einen immer das Wort im Mund um.



Also ich würde jetzt schön die Füße stillhalten.



Kirk schrieb:


> Wie immer, stimmt die IP-Adresse mit meine nicht überein.


Und nicht mehr so viel hierdrin darüber schreiben, denn schweigen ist Gold:sun:


----------



## Kirk (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bekam eben eine E-Mail, wo nichts weiter drin stand außer: 

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

KD-*****

Direkte Aktivierung des Vertrags, da schon mal angemeldet unter KD-*****
Informationen bitte den AGB entnehmen. Dort erhalten Sie auch Vertrags- und
Kündigungsinformationen.

Was hat das mit der IP-Adresse zu tun?:-?  Eigentlich hab ich auch nichts anderes erwartet.:roll:


----------



## Kirk (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe noch eine E-Mail bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir bestätigen den Eingang Ihres Schreibens.

Soweit Sie hier eine missbräuchliche Verwendung Ihrer Personalien und
Kontodaten durch Dritte anführen, so können wir dies anhand unserer Datenbank
leider nicht erkennen. Wir bitten Sie daher uns einen geeigneten Nachweis
darüber einzureichen, dass hier eine missbräuchliche Verwendung Ihrer Daten
erfolgt ist. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt bei der
zuständigen Polizeibehörde zu stellen und uns dies durch ein geeignetes
Dokument nachzuweisen oder uns eine eidesstattliche Versicherung mit dem
Inhalt zu übersenden, dass Sie für die Anmeldung nicht verantwortlich sind und
diese nicht persönlich vorgenommen haben.
Anhand der bei uns gespeicherten Daten können wir zurückverfolgen, von wo die
Anmeldung vorgenommen wurde. Sobald Sie eidesstattlich erklären, dass hier ein
Betrug zu Ihrem Nachteil vorliegt, bzw. Sie Strafanzeige gestellt haben,
können wir diese Daten an die Polizeibehörden zur Ermittlung der
verantwortlichen Person übergeben. Wir behalten uns vor ebenfalls Strafanzeige
zu stellen.

Ihre eidesstattliche Versicherung können Sie nur im Original per Brief senden
an:

Den Nachweis einer Strafanzeige können Sie auch per Fax oder E-Mail an uns
senden:

- ****
- ****
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
****

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Den Nachweis einer Strafanzeige können Sie auch per ....
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Jetzt kommen die wieder mit der Uraltleier.  Das ist so  abgegrabbelt, dass es nur noch
 zum Gähnen führt. Es ist deren  Bier zur STA zu gehen, wenn sie sich betrogen fühlen 
(was sie aber nie tun    )
Die versuchen immer die Beweislast umzudrehen...


----------



## goran (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das machen die auch. Und lassen die Leute sogar verurteilen:
[noparse]http://recht.alphaload.de/aktuelles/fall-10.pdf[/noparse]

Goran


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ach der Lobbyist ist wieder da. Lesen scheint nur bedingt zu seinen  Stärken zu gehören,
 bzw die Brille hat die falschen Gläser. 

An die User, die hier Rat suchen, nicht von dem Knaben irritieren lassen. Er hat 
hier eine  eindeutige  Interessenslage erkennen lassen.

War übrigens zu Dialerzeiten recht häufig, dass man sich aus/für das Haus in Berlin 
zu Wort  meldete.


----------



## Kirk (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Und was genau soll ich jetzt machen?:-?  Das machen was Alphaload gesagt hat? Oder aber einfach abwarten und Tee trinken? Ich traue der ganzen Sache sowieso nicht. Ausgerechnet bei Alphaload, werden meine Daten über eine andere IP verwendet (Was für ein Zufall). Habe ehr das Gefühl, dass die damit versucht haben, mein Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehn. Wenn nämlich jemand anderes meine Daten verwenden würde, wären wir schon längst pleite bzw. würde das merken. Aber das sind ja alles nur Vermutungen. Für mich wäre das Thema eigentlich vom Tisch.:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Und was genau soll ich jetzt machen?:-?


das mußt du schon selber  entscheiden.  (Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbietet Einzelberatung)


Kirk schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das Thema eigentlich vom Tisch.:roll:


Wäre ich  in der Situation, so  wie du sie geschildert hast, bestimmt.

PS: solche Irritationen sind genau das, was der Knabe bezweckt


----------



## goran (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hmm. Eine Brille habe/brauche ich nicht. Interessenlage ist wirklich eindeutig: Nicht allen Ratschlägen hier folgen und solche "Sachen" einfach aussitzen (wird hier manchmal empfohlen:" Ihr braucht keine Angst haben, die scheuen sich vor Gericht zu gehen"). Dann werden aus 90 Euro schnell 400 Euro. Fristen einhalten, bei Betrug den jenigen anzeigen. 
Ich sitze nicht in Berlin. Und das Haus von Alphaload steht in Sarnen, nicht in Berlin. 

Goran

Hups: Orginalposting ist verschwunden.....


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Der Herr  gibt keine  Ruhe, bis der letzte bezahlt hat. Auch  ne Form der Rechtsberatung.

@ Kirk 

du mußt selber  entscheiden, wem du mehr vertraust, einem vermutlichen  Lobbyisten 
oder diesem Forum, das seit  fast sechs  Jahren aktiven  Verbraucherschutz praktiziert
 und  Informationen dazu liefert. 
Wir hier haben nichts  davon, ob du  bezahlst oder nicht.


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



goran schrieb:


> Das machen die auch. Und lassen die Leute sogar verurteilen:



Da muss ich doch gleich an eine ältere Geschichte denken, als ein Provinzpolitiker die Terroristenfurcht nutzen wollte, um sein Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit glänzen zu lassen.

Er schoss mit seiner eigenen Pistole eine Kugel in sein Gartenhaus. Der Presse sagte er dann, Terroristen hätten ihn erschießen wollen. Oben auf deren Todesliste standen andere Namen, aber nicht unser Provinzpolitiker.

Die Polizei benötigte weniger als einen Tag, den Schwindel aufzudecken. War halt nicht so gut gemacht.

Soll heißen: Es ist keine Kunst, eine Verurteilung auf Zahlung zu erreichen, wenn der Zahlungspflichtige die Rechtmäßigkeit der Zahlung anerkennt. Da findet sich sicher jemand, der gerne mitspielt.

Aus meiner Sicht war der Auftritt eines Anwaltes im KiKa schon die bessere Show, der den Kindern im Fernsehen erläutert hat, dass der Gesetzgeber die schlecht erkennbaren Dialerfenster in der vorliegenden Form erzwingen würde.


----------



## Kirk (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Captain Picard: Natürlich vertrau ich dem Forum Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr, mich mit den noch weiter rumzuärgern.:wall: 

@goran: In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass jemand seit einem halben Jahr Mahnungen bekommt, weil derjenige nicht zahlt. Und immer wieder hieß es da: "Dies ist die letzte Zahlungsaufordung". Sowas kann man doch nicht Ernst nehmen. Wenn Alphaload seine Drohungen schon nicht wahr macht, sollten die wenigstens Ruhig sein.:-?


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Kirk

Ich bekomme seit anfangs des Jahres Mahnungen oder Drohungen oder wie man das auch immer nennen will.
Diese mit dergleichen Steigerungsform wie bei andern auch, also erst nur Mahnungen, danach die Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens.

Anscheinend habens die dann über den Postweg versucht und prompt gemerkt, daß der Brief wohl nicht zustellbar war.

Danach hat man mir täglich ne E-Mail geschickt, daß sie in dieser Angelegenheit ermitteln, ich schätze ca. 10 - 15 dieser Dinger habe ich erhalten.

Ich frag mich echt, was die ermitteln wollen, aber wahrscheinlich fragen die sich das auch, denn seit über einer Woche is Ruhe im P..f .


Ich war manchmal echt nah dran, zu reagieren, eben aus den gleichen Gründen, sei es durch eine Antwort oder doch zu bezahlen, weils mich einfach auch nervlich belastete.
Mittlerweile ist mein Standpunkt aber der, daß sie mich definitiv vor Gericht ziehen müssen, wenn sie von mir Geld haben wollen, vorausgesetzt, die haben irgendwann "aus"-ermittelt.


----------



## Kirk (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@hotzenplotz1: Schön, etwas von den Opfern zu hören. Wobei "schön" doch etwas fehl am Platz ist. Es ist immerhin gut zu wissen, dass du dich von Alphaload nicht hast einschüchtern lassen bzw. dass dich nicht vor Gericht gezehrt haben.



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist mein Standpunkt aber der, daß sie mich definitiv vor Gericht ziehen müssen, wenn sie von mir Geld haben wollen, vorausgesetzt, die haben irgendwann "aus"-ermittelt.


Würden die es wirklich ernst meinen, wärst du schon längst da. Ich werde den lediglich die Daten meiner Internetverbindung schicken. Sollen die sich doch selbst um diesen "Betrüger" kümmern. Hab wichtigeres zu tun, als ein Phantom zu jagen.:-?


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Ich werde den lediglich die Daten meiner Internetverbindung schicken. Sollen die sich doch selbst um diesen "Betrüger" kümmern. Hab wichtigeres zu tun, als ein Phantom zu jagen



Ich kanns nur nochmal betonen, wozu diese Mühe? Spiele denen nicht zu, die wollen etwas von dir, also sollten sie sich auch etwas Mühe geben.


----------



## Kirk (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur nochmal betonen, wozu diese Mühe? Spiele denen nicht zu, die wollen etwas von dir, also sollten sie sich auch etwas Mühe geben.


Die gehen mir eben halt auf die Nerven, was die heutige E-Mail mal wieder beweist:



> Hallo *****,
> 
> wir konnten bisher keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Abgesehen von den Daten die wir bei Ihrer Anmeldung gespeichert haben, haben wir auch die Aktivierung Ihres Kontos und den Login in den Kundenbereich mit sekundengenauer Uhrzeit und IP-Adresse gespeichert.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte die dürfen erst nach 3 Mahnungen das Inkassobüro auf mich hetzen. Habe erst mal nur eine bekommen, und sowas wie Wochenende kennen die wohl nicht.:roll:


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Ich dachte die dürfen erst nach 3 Mahnungen das Inkassobüro auf mich hetzen. Habe erst mal nur eine bekommen, und sowas wie Wochenende kennen die wohl nicht.:roll:


Dafür gibt es weder Regeln noch Vorschriften. Entweder du legst dir  ein 
dickes Fell zu  oder du bezahlst eben und ärgerst  dich dann  dein Leben lang.


----------



## Kirk (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es weder Regeln noch Vorschriften.


Da schein die es bei mir besonders eilig zu haben, da ich bei den anderen Fällen immer so von ca. 3 Mahnungen gelesen habe, bevor das Inkasso kam.


jupp11 schrieb:


> Entweder du legst dir  ein dickes Fell zu  oder du bezahlst eben und ärgerst  dich dann  dein Leben lang.


Bezahlen werd ich garantiert nicht. Nicht meine IP, nicht mein Bier.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf


> Walea GmbH, Schweiz
> w*w.alphaload.de
> Dem Internetbenutzer wurde unter dem Aufmacher „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ die Nutzung eines Downloadportals angeboten. Nach Klicken auf die Schaltfläche „JETZT KOSTENLOS TESTEN“ öffnete sich eine Seite, auf welcher dem Benutzer eine Auswahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Pakete angezeigt wurde. Darunter befand sich oben links ein Paket, welches mit „Gratis Testangebot“ überschrieben ist. Darunter folgte die Produktbeschreibung „2 GB / 14 Tage zum Testen (…)“ sowie eine Preisangabe in Höhe von 0,00 €.
> Nach einem weiteren Klick auf das genannte „Testangebot“ wurde man zu einer Seite geführt, auf welcher der Benutzer unter Angabe persönlicher Daten die Anmeldung durchführen konnte. Diese trug wiederum die Überschrift: „Jetzt anmelden und 2 GB kostenlos Downloaden“. Der Überschrift war folgender Text hintangestellt: „Nach Ihrer Registrierung stellen wir Ihnen 2 GB gratis Download Volumen zur Verfügung um unseren Service ausgiebig und unverbindlich testen zu können.“ In den AGB war geregelt: „Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Testzeitraumes von 14 Tagen oder vorher nach Überschreiten des freien Testvolumens von 2 GB = 2048 MB, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes oder vor Ablauf des Testvolumens von 2 GB fristgerecht kündigt. Kündigungen vor Ende des Testzeitraumes
> ...


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.
Abgesehen davon, daß diese Jungs auch schon beim Verbraucherschutz bekannt sind, also an der Seriösität dieses Unternehmens ruhig gezweifelt werden darf, muss man bei denen auf jeden Fall Nehmerqualitäten beweisen.

Was glaubst du, was ich an Zahlungerinnerungen bekommen hab, glaub mir es waren ein wenig mehr als 3.


----------



## Kirk (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, was ich an Zahlungerinnerungen bekommen hab, glaub mir es waren ein wenig mehr als 3.


Das glaub ich dir ja. Ich finde es nur merkwürdig, dass die gleich nach der ersten Mahnung mit dem Inkassobüro kommen.


----------



## Wembley (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir ja. Ich finde es nur merkwürdig, dass die gleich nach der ersten Mahnung mit dem Inkassobüro kommen.


Ob merkwürdig oder nicht: Welchen Unterschied macht es, ob die die Zahlungserinnerungen selber schicken oder dies durch ein Inkassobüro erledigen lassen? 
Lies dir das zum Thema Inkassobüros durch:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/

Gruß
Wembey


----------



## Kirk (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Wembley schrieb:


> Lies dir das zum Thema Inkassobüros durch:
> http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/


Vielen Dank für den Link. War sehr hilfreich.:-D


----------



## Kirk (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Heute mal wieder eine:roll: 


> An: ****
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> In Einzelfällen kann es vorkommen, dass die
> IP-Adressen nur täglich geändert werden. Dies ist bspw. der Fall, wenn Sie
> über CableDSL online gehen.


ist erstens Schwachsinn und zweitens Schwachsinn


----------



## Kirk (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Es geht los:-? 


> Hallo *****,
> 
> wir konnten leider bisher keinen Zahlungseingang trotz wiederholter Mahnungen feststellen. Sie haben sich nicht um eine Lösung mit uns bemüht, weshalb wir die Forderung jetzt mit allen aufgezeichneten Informationen an ein Inkassobüro übertragen werden.
> 
> ...


Wiederholter Mahnungen? 

_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Kirk (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe mit denen noch mal eine E-Mail geschrieben über die IP, meinen Sohn usw. und das war die Antwort:


> An: *********
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...


Tolle Antwort auf meine E-Mail :willnicht: :wall:


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> > ...sondern
> > auch ein Negativeintrag bei der SCHUFA Holding AG die Folge sein kann.


Angstmache dient hier dem Druck beim Kunden!


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Zitat: "Regelmäßig benötigt der Gläubiger hierzu jedoch einen rechtskräftigen Titel."


----------



## Kirk (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> wir konnten leider bisher keinen Zahlungseingang trotz wiederholter Mahnungen feststellen. Sie haben sich nicht um eine Lösung mit uns bemüht,


Ist das nicht eine Art von Falschaussage? 
1. Habe ich nur ein Mahnung bekommen und
2. Habe ich mich sehr wohl um eine Lösung mit den bemüht. Nur wenn die nicht zuhören wollen  

Wie verhält sich die Sache überhaupt bei einem nicht funktionierenden Produkt. Schon allein das ist doch ein ein Grund, dass man das Geld zurückkriegen sollte, oder? Ich weiß, dazu gibt es die 14-Testaktion, aber hier ist die Sache auch sehr blöd gelaufen


----------



## dmuellerkandel (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

_... bitte beachten Sie, dass in Kürze die Abgabe an ein Inkassounternehmen
erfolgt, ..._

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...hickt-lustige-mahnungen-recht.html#post340189

Zu diesem bevorzugten Inkassobüro einige "Meinungen".

Ich war auch nervös, habe dann viel Material von diesen versch. Firmen gegoogelt, zum Schluß habe ich meine Mails immer gleichzeitig an versch. beteiligte Firmen geschickt,
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


> An: Alphaload Support
> Cc: [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]
> 
> Hallo,
> ...



... dann haben sie aufgegeben und meine Kündigung für nächstes Jahr bestätigt. Ich habe aber natürlich nicht bezahlt und auch nichts wieder gehört.

mfg
dm


----------



## KB22 (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute,

Alphaload versucht mich gerade hier In Paris für eine Leistung [ edit ]  , die sie nie erbracht haben. Ich habe den Schweizer Geschäftsführer angerufen Und er sagte mir, "kein Problem, das muss ein Irtum sein, ich nehme Ihren Fall einfach aus der Buchhaltung raus, bla Bla". Jetzt droht mir ein Inkassoinstitut: Proincasso GmbH (Kennt jemand die Firma oder ist das [edit] ein Deckname?).
Bei mir beißen sie sich aber die Zähne aus und zwar gründlich.
Die "Geschäftsidee" von Alphaload lautet [ edit ].
Ich möchte eine Sammelklage gegen diese [ edit]  veranstalten. Wer macht mit? Wer kennt den Anwalt, der schon ein Urteil gegen sie erwirkt hat?
Ich suche jetzt alle Leute, die sich von diesen widerlichen Drohgebärden genauso angeekelt fühlen wie ich. Dieses Mal brechen wir diesen [ edit] den Hals. Schickt mir Eure Berichte am besten per Mail an: [[ edit] ], denn
wir wollen ja nicht, dass diese [ edit]  die ganze Strategie kennen.

...
_Geändert von bernhard. Grund: aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, siehe Nutzungsbedingungen_


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



KB22 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Sammelklage gegen diese [ ....]  veranstalten.)


In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
 Glaube kaum, dass dieses Unternehmen in Frankreich beklagt oder verklagt werden kann.


----------



## KB22 (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
> Glaube kaum, dass dieses Unternehmen in Frankreich beklagt oder verklagt werden kann.


OK, Captain Picard, danke für den Hinweis. Ich erinnere mich mal so etwas gelesen zu haben. Aber man kann ja zu dritt oder zu zehnt einen Anwalt beauftragen. 
Ich kann es es sonst alleine machen, meine Rechtsschutz hilft mir hoffentlich dabei. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass  ich die Adresse bzw. den Namen des Anwalts finde, der AL schon kennt.
Noch eine Frage, denn ich bin neu hier: 
Wieso erscheint mein Beitrag nicht an erster Stelle? Habe ich was falsch gemacht? Wenn man einen Beitrag verfasst, steht da immer "antworten" oder "erweitert". Wo ist der Befehl "abschicken"? Kann man sich auch per Mail benachrichtigen lassen, wenn eine Nachricht eingeht?


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Zahlengerüst.
> 
> Mit 100 Euro pro Schadensfall kommt ganz nett was zusammen.


Jeder Name und jede Domain, die  in der Aufzählung des VZBV genannt wird, taucht auch 
hier im Forum auf, auch alphaload....


----------



## KB22 (1 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> @Immo, bei mir war das auch eher ironisch gemeint
> 
> Trotzdem möchte ich das betonen, daß ich mich nach so langem hin und her, bzw. nur hin, denn ich habe bis dato noch nie auf ne mail von denen reagiert, ich mch dazu entschlossen hab, denen nichts zu schenken.


Hallo Hotzenplotz:

Lies mal in in meinem Beitrag, was ich vorschlage. Ich will diese [ edit]  verklagen.

Vielleicht sogar das Inkasso-Institut, denn folgendes habe ich auf dem Netz gefunden: 

Unzulässige Inkassotätigkeit 
Erkennt das Mitglied, daß einzuziehende Forderungen ganz oder teilweise rechtsunwirksam oder auf sittenwidrige Weise zustandegekommen sind, so darf es für den Mandanten bei deren Einziehung nicht tätig werden 

Wenn Du Lust hast, mitzumachen, freue ich mich.

Viele Grüße aus Paris

[ edit] 

 PS: Übermorgen Bin ich zwei Wochen im Urlaub, aber Ende August kann's losgehen.


----------



## Kirk (3 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Seit 3 Tagen ist nichts los. Ich habe weder was von Alphaload gehört noch irgendetwas von einem Inkasso bekommen. :-D  Lassen die mich jetzt vielleicht sogar in Ruhe?


----------



## TeBe (3 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Guten Tag
Meine Eltern haben auch Probleme mit Alphaload und ich wollte mich für sie mal ein wenig schlau machen.
Hab durch meine Recherche zu Alphaload dieses Forum hier gefunden .Dachte mir, das mir hier vielleicht einiges erklärt werden kann.

Das ist passiert.
Abbuchung durch Payment Intern. Networks AG - Alphaload 95,04€
Vorher wurden von der Firma Walea 0,01€ gutgeschrieben.

Die 95,04 wurden dann sofort zurückgebucht.
Vater suchte dann im Netz nach Alphaload, weil er diese Seite vorher nie betreten,geschweige denn ein Abo in Anspruch genommen hat.Er hatte auch noch nie was davon gehört. Mutter hat im übrigen mit I-Net nichts am Hut.
Zur Sicherheit war mein Vater auch schon bei der Polizei und hat Anzeige erstattet.

Hab mich jetzt schon ein wenig schlau gemacht. Nur gleicht keiner der hier besprochenen Alphaload Probleme denen meiner Eltern.
Im Detail:
Eltern haben *nie* eine Email oder Post von Alphaload bekommen.
Abbuchung erfolgte vom Zweitkonto dessen Kontonummer nur meine Mutter kennt.

Wie ist das möglich frage ich mich ?
Weil wie gesagt,an die Kontonummer dürfte keiner kommen.

Jemand ne Ahnung wie das angestellt wurde ?

Danke


----------



## Heiko (3 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nur mal so nebenbei:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93819


----------



## Kirk (3 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Heiko schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93819


Das dürfte auch erklären, warum Alphaload bei mir zurzeit so still ist. :-D 
@TeBe: Gut Frage, aber bei denen ist ja alles möglich. Habt ihr schon eine E-Mail von Alphaload wegen dem zurückgenommenen Betrag bekommen? Wann war das überhaupt genau? Wie es aussieht scheint sich das Thema sowieso bald von selbst zu erledigen.


----------



## TeBe (3 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Kirk
Wie gesagt. Eine Mail ist nicht möglich.Da ja nie eine Email Adresse dort angegeben wurde.

Erledigt ist es eh.Wer bezahlt schon für was von dem er garnicht weis um was es sich handelt.

Frag mich nur wie so was möglich ist.
Wer könnte an die relevanten Daten kommen ? 
Familie ist auf alle Fälle ausgeschlossen .


----------



## BenTigger (4 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Nun, z.B.: irgend ein Unbekannter hat Kontodaten erfunden und dabei die Kontonummer deiner Mutter erwischt.


----------



## TeBe (4 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Nun, z.B.: irgend ein Unbekannter hat Kontodaten erfunden und dabei die Kontonummer deiner Mutter erwischt.



Aber muss man nicht Kontonummer *und* Namen haben ?

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit rauszubekommen mit welcher EMail Adresse das Abo abgeschlossen wurde.Gibt Alphaload da auskunft ?
Telefonisch sind die nie erreichbar.



Die 0,01 Überweisung war übrigens am 06.07.Und die Abbuchung von 95,40 am 27.07


----------



## roland555 (4 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, bei Abbuchungen wird der Name erst ab 2000 Euro stichprobenartig überprüft. Demnach ist ein korrekter Name überflüssig. [...]
Selbst wenn Alpha... antworten würde. Was willst Du mit der Emailadresse anfangen. Die wird genauso gefaket sein, wie der Name, Kontoinhaber etc.

Alp... will nur das Geld haben und wenn Du nicht zahlst, werden die Dich mit Mails bombadieren. Eine davon (kannst Du hier auch im Forum lesen) wird lauten, dass Du zur Polizei gehen sollst und melden, dass Mißbrauch betrieben wurde etc. Auch das gehört bei denen zum schönen Automatikprogramm.

Fakt ist, dass der Anbieter derzeit eine Unterlassungsanklage vorliegen hat (Verbraucherzentrale in Berlin eingereicht), weil das ganze Spiel nicht so toll ist. (ich meine ein Forum mit knapp 800 Einträgen spricht nicht gerade für den Anbieter. Und das ist hier nur ein Forum.

Mail an die, dass Du nicht zahlst, weil kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und pasta. Falls Du unsicher bist zur Verbraucherzentrale (kostet 6 Euro, bald 7 Euro). Oder Rechtsanwalt. Dann macht der einen Brief fertig.

Ich wäre für ein extra Forumsbeitrag, wo sich jeder 1x einträgt mit seiner Story. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein RA der sich dem mal annehmen möchte und genügend Fälle hat für rechtliche Schritte, damit sich das mal für die Guten lohnt


----------



## blowfish (6 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für ein extra Forumsbeitrag, wo sich jeder 1x einträgt mit seiner Story. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein RA der sich dem mal annehmen möchte und genügend Fälle hat für rechtliche Schritte, damit sich das mal für die Guten lohnt



Was soll da *ein* RA anfangen? Die Fa. ist in der Schweiz.


----------



## roland555 (6 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@blowfish: soll das heißen, dass man da Nichts erreichen kann? 

Schließlich fordern die von mir Geld und nicht von einem Schweizer. Also müssen Sie das auch gerichtlich hier in Deutschland durchsetzen und nicht in der Schweiz.

Außerdem kann ich auch gegen ein Schweizer Unternehmen Anzeige erstatten, falls unrechtmäßig Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde etc.

Daher denke ich nicht, dass man pauschal sagen kann: "die Firma ist in der Schweiz" und "was soll ein RA damit anfangen"?

Kann ja nicht sein, dass es angeblich andersrum funktioniert. Außerdem ist das Unternehmen vorher noch in Deutschland ansässig gewesen und hat jetzt eine Unterlassungsklage vorliegen. Demnach kann man sehr wohl was machen.


----------



## blowfish (6 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Schließlich fordern die von mir Geld und nicht von einem Schweizer. Also müssen Sie das auch gerichtlich hier in Deutschland durchsetzen und nicht in der Schweiz.


Das ist ja richtig, dass wird dann ja auch über einen RA in Deutschland erledigt. (falls es überhaupt soweit kommt.)



> Außerdem kann ich auch gegen ein Schweizer Unternehmen Anzeige erstatten, falls unrechtmäßig Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde etc.


Ist auch richtig. Im Strafverfahren Anzeige aber in der Schweiz. Deutsche Staatsanwälte sind dabei geneigt, dass Verfahren einzustellen, da sie kein Ermittlungsinterresse bekunden. Zu kompliziert über Auslandshilfe wegen der "paar Kröten":cry:
Das Andere, ob bezahlt werden muß oder nicht ist Zivilsache. Sollte hier mal wieder betont werden.
Ab das Abbuchen von Geld unrechtmäßig ist, also ob ein verbindlicher Vertrag zu stande kam oder nicht ist Sache einer zivielen Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## Insider (6 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



blowfish schrieb:


> Zu kompliziert über Auslandshilfe wegen der "paar Kröten"


Falsch, weder "sinnvoll" noch "erfolgversprechend" und "verhältnismäßig" - so mein regelmäßiger Einwand! Bis auf wenige Ausreißer werden alle Verfahren eingestellt.


----------



## roland555 (6 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass die Verbraucherzentale von 22.000 Fällen im Monat ausgeht. Das sind schlappe 2.200.000 "Kröten" im Monat!!! Logischerweise nicht nur für diesen Anbieter, aber für diese Art von Verträgen. 

Und da besteht kein Interesse von irgendeiner Seite? :wall: 



> weder "sinnvoll" noch "erfolgversprechend" und "verhältnismäßig"



und



> Zu kompliziert über Auslandshilfe wegen der "paar Kröten"



Wenn ich Anwalt wäre, würde ich Euch alle vertreten... Ich hätte ein Interesse daran. 

Ergänzung: Eine Bekannte hat mir mal gesagt, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft auch hinter solchen Fällen her sind. Ich sollte mal meine Unterlagen einreichen. Hat einer von Euch sowas mal gehört? Ich dachte immer VBZ, RA und Polizei wegen Anzeige (je nachdem, wie der Fall sich gestaltet).

Wünsch Euch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> ... dass die Staatsanwaltschaft auch hinter solchen Fällen her sind.


Natürlich ist sie das aber dazu braucht es einen plausiblen Sachverhalt, hinreichende Verdachtsmomente und letztendlich einen Tatbestand. Wenn sich daraus eine bewiesene Straftat konstruieren lässt und dazu auch noch ein Täter ermittelt werden kann, dann würde sich auch was tun. So lange aber Zivil- und Strafrecht unhaltbar vermengt werden und jede straflose Sauerei vorab von den Widerspruchsführern als strafbarer Betrug aufgewertet wird,  gehen alle Strafanzeigen gegen umstrittene Anbieter ins Nirwana.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

UWG?
(wird noch ergänzt)


----------



## blowfish (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Anwalt wäre, würde ich Euch alle vertreten... Ich hätte ein Interesse daran.


Dann versuch mal 10% der Geschädigten im Monat zu vertreten. Der Rest hat es ja vielleicht so gewollt.
Die Zuständigkeit eines RA ist territorial nicht überall gegeben.
Die 10% müssen sich dann auch von dir vertreten lassen wollen. Das nötige Geld zur Vorkasse vorausgesetzt. Es besteht ja immer die Gefahr, dass der Zivilprozess gewonnen wird und dann ist der Beklagte weit weg im Ausland bzw. die Firma ist Pleite oder was weis ich noch alles und die Kläger bleiben auf den Kosten sitzen.
Wenn das so Einfach währe hätte das bestimmt schon einer gemacht. Könnte man ja richtig Geld verdienen und wenn es das der Mandanten ist.:scherzkeks:


----------



## roland555 (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Schade, ist echt ärgerlich, dass es genug Verrückte gibt, die einfach zahlen ohne sich kundig zu machen.

Mal was Anderes. Hat jemand von Euch noch Kontakt mit dem Anbieter?

Habe seit Tagen gähnende Leere in meinem Briefkasten. 

Mit fehlt die tägliche Begegnung mit dem Murmeltier.


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bei mir herrscht das Schweigen im Walde....bestimmt schon über 2 Wochen. Wahrscheinlich ermitteln die immer noch  

Eigentlich hätt ich ja da noch ne Frage an goran, aber ich möchte keine schlafenden Löwen wecken  

aber interessieren würds mich trotzdem, was sein boss fürn Auto fährt


----------



## dvill (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> aber interessieren würds mich trotzdem, was sein boss fürn Auto fährt


Wer sacht, dass der nen Boss hat?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer sacht, dass der nen Boss hat?


"freischaffender" Künstler  :rotfl:


----------



## roland555 (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Und wer sagt, dass er nur ein Auto fährt?


----------



## Kirk (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> Bei mir herrscht das Schweigen im Walde....bestimmt schon über 2 Wochen. Wahrscheinlich ermitteln die immer noch


Bei mir ist es zurzeit auch Ruhig  Bisher habe ich nur eine Mahnung gekriegt und sonst nix. Nicht einmal ein Inkassobüro hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Die scheinen andere Probleme zu haben.


----------



## roland555 (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bin ja ein friedlicher Mensch, aber trotzdem wünsche ich denen, dass Sie viele andere Sorgen haben. Das würde mich irgendwie glücklich machen )


----------



## Kirk (7 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe irgendwo im Internet gelesen, dass [...]. Ob das stimmt?

_[Wiedergabe einer unsicheren Tatsachenbehauptung ohne Quelle entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## roland555 (8 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ist echt verdammt ruhig hier im Forum geworden. Keine neuen Mahnungen, Androhungen... Musste vorhin erstmal schauen, ob es die Seite überhaupt noch gibt.  :unbekannt:


----------



## FLER (12 August 2007)

hii,
ich hab einen problem mein freund hat sich vor monaten bei mir zu hause bei alphaload.de angemeldet.
und heute habe ich einen mail bekommen das ich 177,61 € bezahlen soll. 
sie haben jetzt meine alten provider & ip angaben. ( ich bin vor kurzem zu einem anderen anbieter gewechselt.)  
was soll ich machen können die durch den alten provider & ip angaben mein namen, meine adresse ... herausfinden. ?


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wieso nimmt dein Freund deine eMailadresse her, gehts noch? Schreibe halt den Alphaloadern, dass die sich an dem schadlos halten sollen und gib dessen Adresse an, fertig!


----------



## hotzenplotz1 (13 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also.....ab jetzt haben sie definitiv jeden letzten Anflug von Seriösität eingebüßt.

Jetzt haben sie mir tatsächlich ne Mail geschickt, in der sie ganz höflich tun, als ob ich noch nie eine Nachricht von denen bekommen hab. Natürlich bleibt es bei ihrer Forderung, allerdings kein Wort mehr von gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren etc.

Menno, man kann sich aber heut echt auf niemand mehr verlassen


----------



## roland555 (13 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich meine bei soviel Mahnungen verliert auch mal die beste Email-Automatik mal den Überblick. :-p


----------



## Moritz Rabe (13 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mich wundert bei all den Einträgen das Ausbleiben der Information, dass das sich mit dem Problem auseinandersetzende Inkasso-Unternehmen schon längst aus dem Bundesverband deutscher Inkassounternehmen herausgeflogen ist. Das heißt nun nicht, dass P.-Ink. damit seine Berechtigung als Inkasso-Unternehmen aufzutreten verloren hat, aber zeugt es doch von der Tatsache, dass diesem eine gewisse Rechtschaffenheit abgesprochen werden kann.
Ich habe mich selber im 2-GB-Limit dieser dubiosen Internet-Firma vergnügt! um um schlußfolgernd mit Mahnungen, Erinnerungen und anderen Empfehlungen zur Begleichung meiner Schuld hingewiesen zu werden. Dabei waren unter anderem innerhalb 2 Wochen 5 mal ein und dieselbe Aufforderung des Inkasso-Unternehmens 177,61 Euro baldigst zu zahlen! Die neueste Nachricht dieser "Geldsammelstelle" wurde bereits ohne eigenes zutun im Spam-Ordner meiner Internetverbindung abgelegt. Glückwunsch für diesen Status!
Ich muß zu all der hektischen Beunruhigung, die hier einige Nutzer dieses Angebotes anbringen, fragen, wozu? Habt Ihr wenigstens die 2 GB voll ausgeschöpft? Da war doch sicher auch viel Spaß dabei, oder!? Wer hier zahlt, hat vor etwas Angst.. Bekanntgabe der aufgerufenen Seiten.. daraus resultierende Probleme mit Familie und Beruf... Ihr habt Euch schön in den Karren einspannen lassen.
Aber, bis jetzt habe ich von noch keinem gehört, der hier vor das Gericht gezerrt wurde. Nein im Gegenteil, diese Peinlichkeit ersparen sich beide Unternehmen (A.load + P.-Ink.), und sie attakieren solange weiter ahnungslose Nutzer, bis diese weichgeklopft und eingeschüchtert den offenen "Schuldbetrag" zahlen.
Ich amüsiere mich darüber. Ich freue mich über jede weitere Nachricht, die ich von ihnen erhalte. Antworten an diese scheinen ja doch nicht zu fruchten, was man hier im Forum herauslesen konnte.
Wer jetzt schon aus reiner Ängstlichkeit gezahlt hat, sollte es bitte zurückziehen. Der Schmerz über zuviel gezahlte Leistungen ist oft größer, da man sich dann ins Gewissen ruft: "Das hätte ich verhindern können!". - Also: Überweisung zurückbuchen und sich einfach nur amüsieren über diesen Schnulli.
Grüße, Moritz..


----------



## roland555 (13 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Moritz: sehe ich genauso. Allein das Forum spricht dafür, dass dieser Anbieter scheinbar nur durch die Angst vieler Verbraucher existieren kann. 

Schon allein die Tatsache, dass vom Anbieter keinerlei Kompromissbereitschaft vorhanden ist (Bsp.: Man hat angeblich 0,2 GB zuviel runtergeladen etc.)  und sich beispielsweise nicht auf ein Vergleich geeinigt werden kann zeigt doch, dass der Anbieter das gar nicht möchte. Er würde sonst ja eventuelle Kunden verärgern. Das ist aber egal. Hauptsache man hat für einen Test knapp 100 Euro fix in der Tasche.

Genauso, dass bei einer nicht erfolgten Zahlung direkt mit einem Inkassobüro und Schufa-Einträgen förmlich gedroht wird zeigt schon die Seriössität des Anbieters. Ich habe schon dienstlich einige Mahnungen in der Hand gehalten. Aber in der ersten Mahnung direkt solche Drohungen??? Für mich nicht profesionell, sondern einfach nur reine Einschüchterungstaktik.

Wenn man sich auch ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt stellt man fest, in welcher Grauzone der Anbieter (bewusst?) handelt. 

Aber es gibt immer wieder neue Maschen der Anbieter. Früher Dialer, heute das Kleingedruckte. Es wird nie langweilig.

Vielleicht entdeckt man irgendwann auch mal in den Nachrichten das ein oder andere Gesicht, wo man den Namen schon kannte. Schließlich ist keiner Anonym im www.


----------



## Genesis (14 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



			
				Moritz Rabe schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Überweisung zurückbuchen und sich einfach nur amüsieren über diesen Schnulli.


In der Regel ist es nicht möglich, eine selbst getätigte Überweisung "zurückzubuchen". Man kann normalerweise nur nicht-selbst-veranlasste Buchungen (Lastschriften) zurückgehen lassen.


----------



## Moritz Rabe (14 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Genesis:
Die ihre Überweisung erst kürzlich getätigt haben, ist es dennoch möglich durch einen Überweisungsrückruf bei der eigenen Bank den Betrag zu stornieren.


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Der Zeitraum ist meist sehr kurz, nämlich nur bis die  Überweisung noch nicht beim anderen Geldinstitut 
eingetroffen ist. In der Regel  höchstens ein Tag


----------



## MeMyselfAndI (16 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



hotzenplotz1 schrieb:


> Also.....ab jetzt haben sie definitiv jeden letzten Anflug von Seriösität eingebüßt.
> 
> Jetzt haben sie mir tatsächlich ne Mail geschickt, in der sie ganz höflich tun, als ob ich noch nie eine Nachricht von denen bekommen hab. Natürlich bleibt es bei ihrer Forderung, allerdings kein Wort mehr von gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren etc.
> 
> Menno, man kann sich aber heut echt auf niemand mehr verlassen



Nämliches kann ich bestätigen. Nach der Androhrung eines Mahnverfahrens passierte erstmal nichts mehr. Jetzt ging wieder eine Mail ein, wie ich Sie ganz am Anfang mal bekommen habe. eine Rede mehr von Mahnverfahren und Co. Grüßt uns da etwa das Murmeltier? 

Gruß Joachim


----------



## Evelinlan (20 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo 
auch habe probleme mit Alphaload ich habe nur 1,9 GB runtergeladen!
und schon Rechnung trotz Kündigung aber schaut selber!




> Hallo
> im Anhang finden Sie Ihre aktuelle Rechnung.
> 
> Sie erhalten diese Rechnung weil Sie ihr kostenloses Volumen von 2GB überschritten haben (2,02 GB).
> ...



*[Virenscanner: u.a. Pers. Daten entfernt]*


----------



## DarkChrisman (26 August 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo liebe mutigen und ängstlichen Foristen ...

Ich kann immer und immer wieder nur den Tipp geben: [.......] Wer zahlt hat verloren!!!

Dieses [..........] Unternehmen lebt, wie schon der Beitrag 802 sagt, vom ängstlichen Nutzer.
Es brauch allerdings keiner Furcht haben, es passiert nämlich nichts, [.......]
So warte ich bisher seit knapp einem Jahr auf einen Mahnbescheid ... den ich mit Freude und wahrer erotischer Lust gerne hätte, würde er mir doch die Möglichkeit bieten, mit vielen feuchten Freuden gegen diese [..........] vorzugehen. Ich werde mich, wie ich vor hunderten Beiträgen hier schonmal geäußert habe, allerdings nicht über die konkreten Möglichkeiten des Rechts auslassen. Mit logischem Verstand kommt jeder nämlich selber darauf, wo er sie packen kann. Und etwas suchen im Internet im Rechtsbereich hilft auch weiter und wer dazu zu faul ist - Fachanwalt für Medienrecht. Aber bitte erst, wenn der Mahnbescheid irgendwann mal kommt, sonst treibts ja sinnlos die Kosten in die Höhe. Und da ich weiss, dass ALoad-Freunde hier gerne mal spitzeln ... werde ich den ALoad-Betreibern nicht die Möglichkeit bieten, sich vorzubereiten. Aber liebe Spitzel: Sagt Eurem Chef, ich warte auf ihn vor Gericht 
Also keine Panik, Leute ... allet wird jut

_aus  rechtlichen  Gründen  editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Lars123 (9 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo



> "bislang ist der von uns angemahnte Betrag nicht ausgeglichen worden!
> 
> Als Vertragspartner der SCHUFA Holding AG weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir Daten über außergerichtliche und gerichtliche Einziehungsmaßnahmen bei überfälligen und unbestrittenen Forderungen an die SCHUFA Holding AG, Kormoranweg 5, 65201 Wiesbaden, übermitteln. Vertragspartner der SCHUFA sind vor allem Kreditinstitute sowie Kreditkarten- und Leasinggesellschaften. Daneben erteilt die SCHUFA auch Auskünfte an Handels-, Telekommunikations- und sonstige Unternehmen, die Leistungen und Lieferungen gegen Kredit gewähren. Eine Übermittlung findet nicht statt, sofern Sie die Forderung uns gegenüber wirksam bestreiten. Die vorgenannten Datenübermittlungen dürfen nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nur erfolgen, soweit dies nach der Abwägung aller betroffenen Interessenten zulässig ist. "



hat das schonmal jmd. bekommen? ist da irgendwas passiert?
Ich möchte noch dazu sagen als ich den Vertrag "abgeschlossen" habe war ich minderjährig und habe auch falsche Daten angegeben?
Das hatte ich dann Alphaload und dem Inkasso Unternehmen mitgeteilt, diese müllten allerdings nur mein Email Account weiter mit der angeblich letzten Mahnung zu die ich mindestens 20 mal erhielt.

Gruß Lars


----------



## roland555 (11 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@lars123: Diese Mail habe ich noch nie gelesen. Von wem kommt die? Von besagten Inkassobüro? Scheinbar haben die mal einen neuen Mailtext ausprobiert um ein wenig Abwechslung reinzubekommen.

Finde sowieso, dass es ruhig geworden ist um das Dreigestirn


----------



## Siggi (14 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also dass die noch immer aktiv sind. Ich dachte die wären längst weg vom fenster.

Da sieht man mal wie leicht es in Deutschland ist durch [...] Geld zu machen.

Scheinbar interessiert es keinen Staatsanwalt.

Na ja. ich bin seinerzeit mit einem Anwalt dagegen angegangen und seit dem habe ich Ruhe.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## roland555 (14 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe damals mit einem Anwalt gesprochen. Wobei ich mir das hätte auch sparen können. Habe einfach nicht reagiert. Widerpruch und Abbuchung wiedersprochen. 

Der Anwalt hätte sich sehr auf einen Rechtsstreit gefreut. Ist echt komisch, was in Deutschland möglich ist. Wobei das Unternehmen ja das Land gewechselt hat. Die Anteilhaber sind aber geblieben


----------



## roland555 (14 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ich meinte widersprochen... Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache


----------



## Lars123 (15 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hi

Ja die Mail kommt immer noch von der  Proinkasso GmbH.
Ich werde einfach garnichts tun. Darf mein Internetanbieter eigentlich meine Daten weitergeben? Weil Alphaload hat von mir ja nur falsche Daten.

Gruß Lars


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Lars123 schrieb:


> . Darf mein Internetanbieter eigentlich meine Daten weitergeben?


Nur Staatsanwaltschaft und Gerichte bekommen Auskunft. Mit denen werden 
die sicher nicht unbedingt Kontakt aufnehmen wollen...


----------



## p.mut (15 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ich hab auch Mist gebaut.
Da ich mitbekommen hab, dass es bei AlphaLoad Probleme mit der Kündigung des Testzugangs gab hab ich mit mit falschen Daten (Name, Bankdaten) angemeldet. Das war vor einem Monat.
Ich hab den Testzugang innerhalb der 14 Tage gekündigt.
Doch gestern ist jetzt eine E-mail von AlphaLoad gekommen:




> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir weisen Sie darauf hin, dass es sich bei Ihren Aktivitäten und Vorgehensweisen um Betrug (Angabe falscher Bankdaten) handelt. Wir speichern sämtliche IP Adressen und Providerinformationen bei der Registrierung und bei sämtlichen Software-Logins. Wir werden den Vorfall an unsere Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten müssen.




Daher würde es mich auch interessieren ob meine IP Adresse von meinem Provider (t-online) so leicht herausgegeben werden darf.
Ansonsten hat AlphaLoad keine weiteren Daten von mir.


Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



p.mut schrieb:


> Daher würde es mich auch interessieren ob meine IP Adresse von meinem Provider (t-online) so leicht herausgegeben werden darf.


Ob die IP überhaupt  stimmt, steht in den Sternen, meist eh nicht 
ansonsten Lesestoff:

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028


----------



## p.mut (15 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
In den Berichten stehen echt gute Informationen drin.

Da ich DSl flat habe müsste t-online laut dem einen Bericht (Die haben meine IP-Adresse)  meine IP nach Trennung der Internetsitzung löschen da die IP nur für Abrechnungzwecke des Providers nötig ist. 
Durch den festgelegeten montatlichen Betrag der FlatRate ist ein Speichern der IP Adresse nicht nötig, weil ja nicht festgestellt werden muss wie viel man im Internet war.

Ob das der Anbieter (t-online) das bei der DSL FlatRate so hand habt steht in den Sternen. 
Vieleicht wird auch dort die IP Adresse jedes Users noch einige Zeit gespeichert.


Ich bin mal echt gespannt ob noch weitere E-mails von AlphaLoad kommen

Hat von euch jemand schon mal so ein E-mail bekommen ?
Wie habt ihr euch verhalten .

Also ich denk mal das beste wird sein einfach nicht zu antworten wenn noch weitere E-mails kommen !
Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## roland555 (15 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

normalerweise müssten die Provider bei DSL Flat die IPs löschen. Aber die Betonung liegt auf normalerweise.

Da es ein neues Gesetz gibt, was die Provider ab 200x (ich meine ab nächstes Jahr?) verpflichtet die Daten zu archivieren, bauen viele Provider schon vor und bunkern die DAten (wobei die das erst ab 200x sollen)

Alpha... und die Rechtsabteilung, ein sehr interessantes Thema. Meines Erachtens heißt das nur: Wir geben das eine Abteilung weiter (ich vermute mal, dass das sowieso die größte Abteilung bei denen ist  und jetzt hört sich das ganz kriminell an. "Rechtsabteilung" heißt nicht, der andere ist im Unrecht. 

Fakt ist, dass die nicht an die IPs kommen. Und ich glaube ein Staatsanwalt müsste erstmal abwägen, ob hier ein Interesse besteht und ob es tatsächlich ein berechtigtes Interesse einer Verfolgung gibt.

Ein zugestellter Mahnbescheid, oder auch eine Vorladung würde so manchen Anwalt freuen, der nicht für die "Rechtsabteilung", sondern auf der anderen Seite des Tischs arbeitet. Ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine.

Demnach würde ich ggf. einfach meine Email löschen und warten, wann Post im Briefkasten liegt. Das Dreigestirn lebt von den Verunsicherten.


----------



## roland555 (16 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ergänzung: Zu dem ganzen Thema steht ein interessanter Bericht in der neuen ct. Dort geht es um Internetfallen und wie man  vorgehen sollte etc.


----------



## jupp11 (16 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

http://www.heise.de/ct/07/20/090/


> c't 20/2007, S. 90: Web-Abzocke
> Die Fallensteller
> Websurfer-Abzocke in der rechtlichen Grauzone
> Den vollständigen Artikel finden Sie in c't 20/2007.
> ...


Den Artikel mit den Blacklists und Datenfiltern werde ich mir zu Gemüte führen
Von Blacklists halte ich überhaupt nichts, sie können eigenes Denken nicht ersetzen.
Hat zu Dialerabzockzeiten schon nicht funktioniert.


----------



## roland555 (16 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Jepp, das mit den Blacklisten ist so ein Ding. Blindes Vertrauen auf eine solche Technik fördert nur das "Noch-Weniger-Denken und Mehr-Verlassen" und anschließend ist man verlassen.

Interessant ist der Teil welche Rechte man/frau hat und die Erklärung dieses "Geschäftsmodells". Ich glaube hiernach kann so mancher wieder ruhiger schlafen.


----------



## Inamaus (20 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo
mich hat das genauso getroffen. Bin also auch so reingefallen.
Was hast du gemacht? Wie bist du da raus gekommen ?
Inkassobüro hat gesendet......
LG
Inamaus


----------



## roland555 (21 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@inamaus: 
Das kommt auf den Einzelfall an (hier sind ja schon zig Varianten geschildert worden). Pauschal kann das nicht beantwortet werden. 

Tipp: Geh zur VBZ und lass Dich da beraten. Die 6 (oder sind es inzwischen 7) Euro sind gut angelegt (da gibt es im Normalfall auch eine Rechtsberatung). 

oder

CT kaufen und nachlesen. Ist ein schöner Artikel über Schmid...& Co drin. Alpha... fällt unter die selbe Kategorie. Gleiches Geschäftsmodell.

Al.... eine Unterlassungsklage von der VBZ vorliegen.

Die Verunsicherung/Angst liegt bei vielen darin, dass Sie Angst haben einen Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür stehen zu haben. Wenn man den o.a. Artikel liest oder zur VBZ geht, ist man auf jedenfall schlauer und kann wieder ruhiger schlafen.:-p


----------



## Captain Picard (21 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Die Verunsicherung/Angst liegt bei vielen darin,
> dass Sie Angst haben einen Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür stehen zu haben.


Diese (völlig unbegründete) Angst  kommt schlicht aus vielen albernen 
Geschichten in TV und  Presse. Was dort inbesondere in den TV Serien
 der Privaten verzapft wird, läßt mir jedesmal, wenn ich mal durchzappe 
die Haare zu Berge stehen  oder verursacht  Lachkrämpfe je nach Laune. 

Ein Gerichtsvollzieher steht am Ende einer  langen Reihe  von rechtlichen 
Stationen von denen die Knaben nicht mal den allerersten Schritt den 
gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wagen.


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> CT kaufen und nachlesen. Ist ein schöner Artikel über Schmid...& Co drin. Alpha... fällt unter die selbe Kategorie. Gleiches Geschäftsmodell.


Das stimmt so nun aber wirklich mal nicht!


----------



## roland555 (21 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@reducal: was stimmt daran wirklich nicht? kleine hinweise auf die agb und die folgekosten. geringe monatliche kosten, die unter den taschengeldparagraphen fallen. einschüchterung durch inkassobüros, angebliche rechtsgrundlagen, sitz mal eben ins ausland verlagert um der vbz aus dem wege zu gehen etc.? 

also ich finde es falsch hier zu schreiben :"Das stimmt nun mal wirklich mal nicht". Richtig wäre vielleicht eher: "raffinierter", "abgewandelt" oder Ähnliches. Du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen: Gleicher Zweck wäre nicht vorhanden.

wenn ich das jetzt falsch darstelle, dann gib mir und den anderen bitte mal input, was hier grundlegend anders ist und der verein nicht in das geschäftsmodell fällt. 

p.s. warum sieht das die vbz den auch anders?


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Habe leider jetzt keine Zeit, näher auf deine Fragen einzugehen. Nur so viel dazu: zum einen bietet Alphaload einen völlig anderen Content als die Schmi.... GbR, auch wenn beides auf Gewinn ausgerichtet ist. Welches Geschäft ist das aber nicht? Unter den Taschengeld§ fallen beide Angebote nicht, da die Monatskosten in einer hohen Summe fällig sind. Darüber hinaus ist das Layout beider Präsenzen derartig unterschiedlich, dass die Behauptung: 





> Schmid...& Co drin. Alpha... fällt unter die selbe Kategorie. Gleiches Geschäftsmodell.


im engen Sinn betrachtet schlichtweg nicht stimmt.


roland555 schrieb:


> warum sieht das die vbz den auch anders?


Hat die vbz die Angebot in deinem Tenor überhaupt bewertet?


----------



## roland555 (22 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@reducal:
Mir ist klar, dass Geschäfte auf Gewinn ausgerichtet sind. Es gibt aber immer noch legale, illegale und Grauzonen-Geschäfte.

Mit dem Taschengeld§ habe ich etwas anders in Erinnerung. Da geht es nicht darum, dass das zuviel Geld ist. Vielmehr ist in dem Fall der monatliche Beitrag ausschlaggebend. Schließlich könnten Kinder auch ein Bibi Blocksberg Zeitungsabo abschließen, wenn die Eltern zustimmen. Also gebe ich Dir hier hier nicht Recht. Deine Aussage ist sehr allgemein gehalten und vermittelt den Eindruck: Die monatlichen Beträge sind nicht auf eine bestimmte Zielgruppe ausgerichtet.

Das das Layout anders ist, ist allein auf die Tatsache zurück zu führen, dass hier stets nachgebessert wird und es verschiedene Anbieter sind. Ziel ist aber immer das selbe. 

Vergleiche werden nicht angeboten, die Vorgänge werden direkt an die Rechtsabteilung + Inkasso gegeben. Also liegt es doch auf der Hand, dass es um diesen Sinn und Zweck geht und nicht um die angebotene Leistung. 

Die VBZ hat eine Unterlassungsklage an den Anbieter eingereicht. Und dort ist auch nachzulesen, dass die VBZ hier auch eine Täuschung des Verbrauchers sieht.

Demnach gebe ich Dir im ENGEREN Sinne Recht. 

ber im Normalbürger-Modus: Es ist das selbe Modell. Hat den selben Sinn und Zweck und ich freue mich auf den Tag, wo es einen Prozeß gibt. Aber Motten scheuen das Licht.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Schließlich könnten Kinder auch ein Bibi Blocksberg Zeitungsabo abschließen, wenn die Eltern zustimmen.


Für diese Fragen  gibt es die Grundlagenthreads:   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind *beschränkt geschäftsfähig.* Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. *Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab.* Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen.* Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.*


Das Risiko trägt der Anbieter


----------



## roland555 (22 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@captain: stimmst du reducal zu, wenn er sagt das der ct bericht auf den anbieter nicht zutrifft?


> Zitat von :
> Schmid...& Co drin. Alpha... fällt unter die selbe Kategorie. Gleiches Geschäftsmodell.
> im engen Sinn betrachtet schlichtweg nicht stimmt.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> @captain: stimmst du reducal zu, wenn er sagt das der ct bericht auf den anbieter nicht zutrifft?


Es ging mir lediglich um die saubere Definition der Geschäftsfähigkeit von Minderjährigen.
Hab mich nie näher mit Alphaload beschäftigt, weil mich das ganze Downloadbusiness 
 nicht für fünf Cent interessiert. Gäbe es den Laden nicht mehr, würde ich ihm bestimmt
 keine  Träne nachweinen und  soweit ich Reducal kenne, er sicher auch nicht.
Was ihn zu den Äußerungen  bewogen hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## roland555 (22 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@captain: alles klar. konnte reducal nicht zuordnen. 

tränen würde hier wohl keiner verlieren bei dem anbieter (und so manch anderem anbieter)  hauptsache das forum kann hier verbrauchern helfen, die blauäugig in was reingerutscht und verunsichert sind.


----------



## Opimithut (28 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo an Alle. Ich hatte mich gestern dummerweise auch bei Alphaload angemeldet. Bin dann leider erst danach auf dieses Forum gestoßen und war ziemlich schnell verunsichert.
Hab dann sofort meine Kündigung per Email geschickt. Heute bekam ich nun folgende Antworten:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> KD-******
> 
> ...


:-p:-p:-p

Bin ich jetzt aus dem Schneider oder soll ich die Kündigung noch mal per Einschreiben schicken???


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Opimithut schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt aus dem Schneider...


Drucke dir die Mails aus und gut is! Du bist während der Testphase ausgestiegen und das wurde offensichtlich akzeptiert.


----------



## garimoz (28 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Halllo Leute.

ich habe mir gerade beim Alphaload angemenldet aber ich hatte ein komische
gefuel ich habe gegooglet und diese thread gefunden.

Ich habe noch garnisch heruntergeladen noch nicht Ihre Software. 
und habe ich  die Mail wo der Aktivierung link ist noch nicht  bestaetig.

Ich verstehe diese Legale Sache nicht so gut deswegen zu sichereit
frage ich was ich am beste machen kann um auf diese Sache so schnell
wie moeglich raus zu kommen

gari


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Lies die die AGB durch und nimm dein Recht wahr, mehr gibbet zu deiner blöden Frage hier von mir nicht. Was wolltest du eigentlich von Alphaload, illegal Files aus dem Usenet laden?


----------



## garimoz (28 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

moin,
__________________


> "mehr gibbet zu deiner blöden Frage hier von mir nicht."


 
fine deine Entscheidung.....
aber wozu sind Forums uberhaupt da?
es gibt viele Leute nicht nur here die verunsichert sind wegen legalisierte Betrug und blöden Fragen stellen   das sollte  von mir aber keine alibi sein .



> "Was wolltest du eigentlich von Alphaload, illegal Files aus dem Usenet laden?"



nein ich wollte .... wie alle andere here  !!!


----------



## roland555 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@reducal: Warum so hocharogant gegenüber andere Mitmenschen hier im Forum? Du machst ja scheinbar nie Fehler und darfst Dir hier heraus nehmen andere zu beleidigen?


> mehr gibbet zu deiner blöden Frage hier von mir nicht



Zu Deiner rein rhetorisch formulierten Frage: 





> Was wolltest du eigentlich von Alphaload, illegal Files aus dem Usenet laden?


 kann ich nur sagen: Wenn es so illegal ist, warum kann man es dann nutzen? 

Ach ich habe ja vergessen: Die Software selbst ist ja nicht illegal. Aber es ist auch nicht alles illegal was im Usenet ist. Aber einfach hier zu unterstellen: 





> Was wolltest du eigentlich von Alphaload, illegal Files aus dem Usenet laden?


 zeigt ja, was Du von den ganzen Menschen hier hälst die auf Alphaload hereingefallen sind. Sind in Deinen Augen scheinbar alles Deppen und nur Du bist fehlerfrei.

@garimoz: Um es abzukürzen: Der Vertrag mit Alpahload kommt erst zustande, wenn Du den Aktivierungslink klickst und mit der Software arbeitest.

Finde das hört sich wesentlich höfflicher und netter an, wie die permanenten Neun-Mal-Klugen Sprüche von manch anderem hier, der meint er wär der Held vom Erdbeerfeld. Sorry, aber habe mir lang genug die Sprüche hier angehört.


----------



## Altermann 100 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Richtig garimoz,wer in der-kostenlosen-Testphase einklickt hat sofort einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.


----------



## garimoz (29 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hello an alle,

an roland555 und Altermann 100 Danke fuer eure anworten 
ich habe mir noch mal der AGB gelesen und da steht:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
3.1. Ein Vertrag kommt zustande, wenn dem Kunden nach seiner Anmeldung vom Anbieter eine E-Mail übersandt wird, in der ihm seine Zugangsdaten (Passwort und Username) mitgeteilt werden. Der Anbieter behält sich vor, Anmeldungen ohne Angabe von Gründen abzulehnen. Sofern der Kunde nicht das 20GB oder 50GB Downloadpaket auswählt kommt ein Vertrag über ein 10 GB Paket zustande.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also sichereitshalber habe wie here steht: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den Kunden nach Ablauf des Probeabonnements von 14 Tagen oder vorher, wenn der Kunde das freie Testvolumen von 2 GB = 2048 MB überschreitet, sofern er nicht innerhalb des Testzeitraumes vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens von 2 GB kündigt. Kündigungen des Probeabonnements müssen innerhalb des 14tägigen Testzeitraums vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens erfolgen. Entscheidend ist das Datum des Poststempels bzw. das Datum des Eingangs der E-Mail. Die Kündigung ist zu richten an:
E-Mail: [email protected]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

sofort meine kundigung per E-mail raus geschickt an der oben genante mail

adresse ich bin jeztz gespannt was da kommt

ciao gari


----------



## Altermann 100 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Tja,jetzt bekommst Du natürlich deine Kündigungsbestätigung zugesandt.Da Du dich nicht angemeldet hast,nimmst Du von denen auch keine Dienste in Anspruch.Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse,oder mit anderen Worten,große Werbung-14 Tage KOSTENLOS,das kleingedruckte lesen die wenigsten und schon schnappt die Falle zu.
Grundsätzlich !!! IMMER DAS KLEINGEDRUCKTE LESEN.


----------



## roland555 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@altermann100: Das ist wohl wahr. Aber das ist ja so geschickt gemacht, dass man nicht meint, einen Jahres-Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. 

Ist ja Gratis und 14 Tage lang kostenlos testen usw. Echt geschickt gestaltet und für mich fällt das immer noch in das besagte Geschäftsmodell.

Hoffentlich wird das Thema auch mal angegangen (so wie derzeit die Diskussion um die Telefonverträge und diese Art von unbeabsichtigten Verträgen).

Denke hier müsste noch viel mehr im Intersse der Verbraucher geschehen. Im Internet ist man deutlich unvorsichtiger, wie vor der Haustür. 

Deutlicher Hinweis auf die Folgekosten beim Abschluß des Test-Abos wäre meines Erachtens schon das richtige zeichen. Nicht nur vesteckt in den AGBs ein Hinweis. Da muss man ja wirklich nicht die Kosten suchen und dann ist doch klar, was der Anbieter damit bezwecken möchte.


----------



## m41k (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hey leute! ich hab jetzt auch diese mail von proinkasso bekommen in der sie drohen meine daten an die schufa weiterzugeben und für einen eintrag zu sorgen!muss ich mir da jetzt ernsthaft gedanken machen langsam?die nerven wirlich enorm es war doch bis vor kurzem auch endlich mal ruhe!wäre dankbar über hilfe!
mfg maik


----------



## jupp11 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



m41k schrieb:


> muss ich mir da jetzt ernsthaft gedanken machen langsam?


nein, entspannen ist angesagt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36999


----------



## roland555 (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> die nerven wirlich enorm es war doch bis vor kurzem auch endlich mal ruhe!



Ich glaube dann muss man sich wirklich Gedanken machen (wenn endlich mal Ruhe wäre)


----------



## Guile (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.Ich habe im Januar Mahnungen von Proinkasso bekommen wegen alphaload.de, obwohl ich davon noch nie gehört habe oder je auf der seite war.Bekam dann von proinkasso die standard forderungen und mahnungen über 177,61 Euro.Ich habe denen dann geschrieben das das nicht sein kann usw.. und hab nix mehr von denen gehört. Heute 9 Monate später bekomme ich einen Brief von ProInkasso "Wichtiger Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die Schufa"
in dem ich aufgefordert werde 177,61 nun zu bezahlen,da noch kein ausgleich erfolgte.
Was soll ich nun tun?Können die mich der Schufa melden?


----------



## Altermann 100 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Schreibe dem Laden-per Einschreiben-,daß sie dir beweisen sollen,daß Du etwas bei dem Laden Alphaload bestellt,bzw.irgendwelche Dienste in Anspruch genommen hast.


----------



## Guile (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

das werde ich tun.können die einen schufa eintrag durchführen?Wird man dann benachrichtigt wenn man einen eintrag bekommt?


----------



## jupp11 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> .können die einen schufa eintrag durchführen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36999


----------



## Guile (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke aber werde daraus nicht richtig schlau.Kann proinkasso nun einen schufa eintrag durchführen lassen?


----------



## Altermann 100 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> Danke aber werde daraus nicht richtig schlau.Kann proinkasso nun einen schufa eintrag durchführen lassen?



Ich denke-Ja-.Bei der Schufa werden-extrem-viele Daten gespeichert.Selbst verspätet gezahlte Handy-Rechnungen.Tipp:
Geh auf die Schufa und verlange eine Selbstauskunft,steht ein Eintrag von dieser Proinkasso darin und ist dieser tatsächlich unbegründet,kannst Du dagegen vorgehen.-Dies ist keine Rechtsauskunft,sondern meine persönliche Meinung-.:sun:


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> Danke aber werde daraus nicht richtig schlau.Kann proinkasso nun einen schufa eintrag durchführen lassen?


Dazu aus einem anderen Thread:


Ffm2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schufa angerufen und die teilten mir mit, dass keine Firma damit drohen darf. Damit würde die Frima gegen die Schufaregeln verstossen und wir sollen sowas sofort mitteilen, dann wird auch der Vertrag zwischen Schufa und der Firma gekündigt. Wie gesagt das teilte man mir telefonisch mit. Des Weiteren dürfen keine bestrittene Forderung eingetragen werden. :sun:


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Altermann 100 schrieb:


> Ich denke-Ja-.Bei der Schufa werden-extrem-viele Daten gespeichert.Selbst verspätet gezahlte Handy-Rechnungen.Tipp:
> Geh auf die Schufa und verlange eine Selbstauskunft,steht ein Eintrag von dieser Proinkasso darin und ist dieser tatsächlich unbegründet,kannst Du dagegen vorgehen.


Ich halte das für ausgemachten Unsinn und Wasser auf die falschen Mühlen.

Von der Drohung mit der Schufa weiß die Schufa nichts. Also gibt es dort nichts abzufragen. Es könnte sich aber lohnen, mit der Schufa über die Drohung zu reden (Siehe vorstehenden Beitrag und hier im Forum).


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Siehe  den Text dort.
Unbestrittene Forderungen sind die, über die kein Streit besteht, also wo es keine Einwände gibt.

Bitte lest auch mal die Drohungen sehr genau durch. Dort steht nicht: Das führt zu einem Schufa-Eintrag.
Meist steht da: "Wenn Sie nicht bezahlen wird die für Sie Weiterungen haben, .....   Gerichtsverfahren, Lohnpfändung ..... das kann bis zu einem Schufa-Eintrag führen." - oder so ähnlich.
Ja kann, kann aber auch nicht.

Da habe ich so ein Beispiel:


> Hinweis: Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir im Sinne einer wirtschaftlichen
> Abwicklung unserer Vertragsverhältnisse den weiteren Einzug einem darauf spezialisierten
> Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüros übertragen werden. Dadurch entstehen Ihnen weitere Kosten und gegebenenfalls weitere Nachteile wie z.B. ein negativer Schufa-Eintrag.


Sehr subtil, damit es ja keine Erpressung ist, also "*gegebenenfalls* weitere Nachteile wie z.B. ein negativer Schufa-Eintrag."


----------



## roland555 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Unbestrittene Forderungen sind die, über die kein Streit besteht, also wo es keine Einwände gibt.


Mal angenommen ich habe einen Widerspruch eingelegt und ganz klar gesagt, dass meines Erachtens kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Außerdem stelle ich klar, dass ich keiner Zahlung (auch nicht durch ein Inkassobüro) nachkommen werde. Dann wäre die Forderung doch bestritten.

Demnach:



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Bitte lest auch mal die Drohungen sehr genau durch. Dort steht nicht: Das führt zu einem Schufa-Eintrag.
> Meist steht da: "Wenn Sie nicht bezahlen wird die für Sie Weiterungen haben, .....   Gerichtsverfahren, Lohnpfändung ..... das kann bis zu einem Schufa-Eintrag führen." - oder so ähnlich.
> Ja kann, kann aber auch nicht.



Wäre ein Originalauszug aus der folgenden Mail des Unternehmens:


> Wenn Sie die Zahlungsfrist fruchtlos verstreichen lassen, werden wir die Forderung an ein Inkassobüro weitergeben, was hohe Gebühren und ggf. sogar eine Schufa-Eintragung für Sie zur Folge haben kann.



auch ein Beispiel dafür, dass erkennen lässt, dass es hier um vorgefertigte Textbausteine geht. Ein Inkassobüro dürfte jetzt schon nicht mehr mit Schufaeintrag vorgehen, da ich den Vertrag und seine Wirksamkeit schon in Frage gestellt habe. s.o.

Ich denke, dass jeder der bewusst keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und einfach nur abgebucht wurde, oder Frist etc. eingehalten hat hier 0,0 zu befürchten hat, wenn er widerspricht.

Wenn ich den Vertrag nicht abgeschlossen, oder rechtzeitig gekündigt habe brauche ich auch nicht zu bezahlen. Pasta.

Wenn dies nicht zutrifft und ich mich getäuscht fühle (und Angst habe vor dem Morgen), zur VBZ oder RA (einen für Medienrecht) und gut ist.

Solange 10% zahlen machen die munter weiter.


----------



## Wembley (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, dass proinkasso Schufa-Mitglied ist. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@ roland555

Genau.


----------



## Guile (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe jetzt einen Brief an proinkasso abgeschickt, in dem ich die forderung als strittig bezeichne.
Desweiteren habe ich nun eine mail von alphaload.de bekommen.
Sie meinen das ich bei der Polizei anzeige gegen unbekannt einreichen soll und dann die eidesstattliche Versicherung davon an alphaload schicken soll.

Was sagt ihr dazu?Muss ich jetzt zur Polizei?


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt zur Polizei?


Quark, alphaload bezeichnet sich als geschädigt, also sollen sie zu Polizei/STA gehen. 
"merkwürdigerweise"  tun sie es nicht...


----------



## Guile (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe mich ja niemals dort angemeldet,aber irgendjemand hat sich da wohl mit meinen Namen angemeldet oder so.Deswegen meinen sie ich soll anzeige gegen unbekannt machen,dann eidestattliche versicherung an die schicken,dann werden sie die ip überprüfen und auch anzeige erstatten.!?

Was soll ich denn nun tun?
Einfach erstmal abwarten und weitere forderungen ignorieren von proinkasso?
Den brief an proinkasso als einschreiben mit rückschein hab ich heute abgeschickt.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ja niemals dort angemeldet,aber irgendjemand hat sich da wohl mit meinen Namen angemeldet oder so.


Nochmal:  Sie behaupten geschädigt zu sein, daher ist an ihnen Strafanzeige zu erstatten.
 Du bist doch nicht verpflichtet, für den Laden Ermittler zu spielen.
Diese alberne Tour dient zu nichts  anderem als zur Einschüchterung


----------



## Guile (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Soll ich denen Antworten, dass sie die geschädigten sind und Sie selbst Anzeige stellen sollen.


----------



## Guile (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Habe denen jetzt geschrieben das ich keine anzeige erstatten muss......
bekam folgende antwort:

"Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

der Geschädigte sind Sie, denn Sie haben derzeit eine Forderung in Höhe
 von
177,61 Euro zu begleichen. Sollten Sie demnach den Ihnen zugesandten
Instruktionen nicht Folge leisten, bleibt die Forderung
 aufrechterhalten."

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Unsinn  wird nicht dadurch sinnvoll, indem man ihn immer wieder  runterbetet.

Was erwartest du denn von den Knaben?  Dass die auf unverdientes Geld einfach verzichten? 
Wäre ja sogar so etwas wie ein Präzedenzfall, auf den wir hier immer verweisen könnten :scherzkeks:


----------



## Guile (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

und was willste mir damit sagen?was soll ich tun


----------



## technofreak (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> was soll ich tun


Das wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44089
und


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## Guile (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

tschuldigung.Ich möchte nur eure meinung zu dem schreiben hören.


----------



## sascha (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Guile schrieb:


> tschuldigung.Ich möchte nur eure meinung zu dem schreiben hören.



Ganz einfach:



> Sollten Sie demnach den Ihnen zugesandten
> Instruktionen nicht Folge leisten, bleibt die Forderung
> aufrechterhalten."



heißt in etwa "Wenn es nicht regnet bleibt es schön" oder auch "wenn du deinen Teller nicht leer ißt, bleibt was drauf liegen" oder auch "wenn du nicht zahlst, schicke ich dir weitere Mails".

Im Übrigen hats jupp ja schon erklärt:



> Diese alberne Tour dient zu nichts anderem als zur Einschüchterung


----------



## roland555 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> oder auch "wenn du nicht zahlst, schicke ich dir weitere Mails".



Wenn Du widersprochen hast, können die Dir jetzt eigentlich noch 1000 Mahnungen schicken. Sie können jetzt nur einen gerichtilichen Mahnbescheid schicken. Dann musst Du wieder reagieren.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Sie können jetzt nur einen gerichtilichen Mahnbescheid schicken. Dann musst Du wieder reagieren.


aber nur mit einem  Kreuzchen, dafür reicht ein Kugelschreiber. (kein Anwalt nötig dafür...)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Ela70 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

hallo,

hab dasselbe problem wie guile, hab mich bei denen nie angemeldet
das ganze war vor einem jahr da zogen die das geld auch von meinem konto ab...woher die meine daten haben weiß ich nicht kanns nur vermuten und schrieb das auch an die wo ich als antwort auch bekam das ich anzeige gegen unbekannt machen solle was ich nicht tat ...nach hin und her und der forderung die solln meine angeblichen daten löschen war ruhe...nun kommt wieder rechnung fürs "neue jahr" und das die es abbuchen werden...ich schrieb gleich zurück bekam aber noch keine antwort...war auch auf der bank aber da bekam ich gesagt das ich vorher nichts machen könne sondern dann halt zurückbuchen soll wenn was kommt....

wie kann ich aber vorher verhindern das alphaload von meinem konto bucht???
ich gab nie meine einzugsermächtigung geschweige denn was anderes...


----------



## dieter_w (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Ela70 schrieb:


> wie kann ich aber vorher verhindern das alphaload von meinem konto bucht???


Warum?
Eine Rücklastschrift deinerseits tut denen mehr weh, da sie die Kosten dafür aufgebrummt kriegen.

Was ist aus der Abbuchung vor einem Jahr geworden? Die hast du doch hoffentlich auch bereits zurück buchen lassen?


----------



## Ela70 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

aber werden die dann nicht weiter versuchen zu buchen?

das vor einem jahr war recht kompliziert da ich damals zum einen keine ahnung hatte und mich "einschüchtern" lies ging hin und her der schriftverkehr und ich forderte ja meine angeblichen daten und so zu löschen was auch angeblich geschah...ich hatte damals einfach panik und angst lies mich von denen richtiggehend einschüchtern...aber heute will ichs mir nichtmehr gefallen lassen...

kündigen kann ich denen in dem sinne ja heute auch nicht richtig da ich nichtmal die daten habe unter denen ich angeblich gemeldet bin...aber die ip nummer die sie haben stammte von meinem damaligen rechner
ich forderte damals auch details an...welche mailadresse und so in der anmeldung sei und da kam wieder das ich anzeige erstatten muß da sie mir die daten nicht geben dürften...


----------



## dieter_w (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Ela70 schrieb:


> aber werden die dann nicht weiter versuchen zu buchen?


Wie man an deinem Fall sieht, würde ich denken - JA.


> das vor einem jahr war recht kompliziert da ich damals zum einen keine ahnung hatte und mich "einschüchtern" lies ging hin und her der schriftverkehr


Freundlicher Briefwechsel bringt erfahrungsgemäß nix.

Und da du damals offensichtlich bezahlt hast, gehen die natürlich von einem bestehenden Vertrag aus.

Ich kenne keine Details, wenn du keine Unterlagen mehr hast ...

Und, was ist damit:


> Nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit verlängert sich der Vertrag um die Laufzeit des jeweiligen Pakets, d.h. bei dem 10-GB-Paket um weitere 12 Monate, bei dem 20-GB-Paket um weitere 9 Monate und bei dem 50 GB Paket um weitere 6 Monate, sofern er nicht fristgerecht vier Wochen vor Ablauf der Laufzeit gekündigt wird.


Ach so, du schriebst ja, dass damals beim Schriftwechsel der Vertrag gekündigt wurde.


----------



## roland555 (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Dachte es würde ruhiger um das Einschüchterungsgespann.

Naja, Fakt ist alter Rechner hin und her (wegen der IP). Die Frage ist, wie Du damals reagiert hast. Hast Du  damals den Vertrag widersprochen (weil Du ja keinen abgeschlossen hast) dann ist für Dich logischerweise kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Schließlich kommt ein Vertrag nur dann zustande, wenn beide Parteien dem zugestimmt haben (Wirtschafslehre 8 Schuljahr).

Muss der Anbieter jetzt beweisen, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Hättest Du damals bezahlt, dann hättest Du ja zugegeben, dass es einen Vetrag gibt. Dann wäre die Verlängerung auch legitim. (oder sieht das hier jemand anders?) Dann war es ein Fehler, dass Du nicht direkt gekündigt hast, weil der Vertrag sich laut AGB autom. verlängert.

Und wenn die abbuchen (unberechtigter Weise), dann Rücklastschrift. Kann ja nicht jeder einfach mal so Geld abbuchen. Und Rücklastschrfiten tun denen weh.

Wenn man keinen Vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen hat, dann widersprechen. Wieso sollte man für etwas zahlen, was man nicht bestellt hat? Bei diesen Fallbeispielen sehe ich kein wirkliches Problem,


----------



## rob303 (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload - Jetzt Umfrage bei der Verbraucherzentrale*

*Ihre Meinung ist gefragt: 
Abzocke im Internet*

Abzockseiten im Internet locken ihre Kunden mit interessanten Serviceangeboten wie „Gratis-SMS“ oder „Testen Sie Ihren IQ“. Dass dabei Kosten entstehen, erscheint oft nur als kleine Notiz, die man leicht übersieht. Viele Nutzer sind sehr erstaunt, wenn die erste Rechnung im Briefkasten liegt. Eingeschüchtert durch Mahnschreiben mit ruppigem Tonfall wird oft bezahlt. Zu Unrecht, denn oft ist überhaupt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen, oder es besteht ein Anfechtungsrecht. 

Helfen Sie mit: 
Nehmen Sie an unserer anonymen Umfrage teil und berichten Sie uns von Ihren Erfahrungen mit dubiosen Angeboten im Internet. 

Die Befragung läuft bis zum 26. Oktober 2007. Mit den Ergebnissen wollen die Verbraucherzentralen Defizite beim Verbraucherschutz belegen und Forderungen an den Gesetzgeber Nachdruck verleihen. 

Wer Fragen hat zu vermeintlich kostenlosen Internetangeboten, kann sich an die nächstgelegene Beratungsstelle der Verbraucherzentrale wenden. 

http://neutral.verbraucherzentralenserver.de/UNIQ119282066426710/link346432A.html

----------------
Die Umfrage läuft noch 6 Tage. Wer sich (genau wie ich) angesprochen fühlt kann hier 2 sinnvolle Minuten investieren um etwas gegen Abzocker im Netz zu tun. Alleine hat man eh keine Chance. Gebt den Link bitte auch an andere Threats und andere Foren weiter, dahin wo Ihr glaubt das er Sinn macht.


----------



## roland555 (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Interessanter Link. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## rob303 (20 Oktober 2007)

*Umfrage - Verbraucherzentrale*

nicht nur ein Tipp, sondern eine Notwendigkeit. Leider!


----------



## Blocer (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo- brauche Hilfe

Hab mich auch bei Alphaload angemeldet. Ein wenig runtergeladen(500MB), jedoch kam mir das alles ein wenig spanisch vor und hab dann gegoogelt. In allen Foren stand auf einmal, dass das das der größte Scheiß ist und habe denn Angst bekommen, dass ich etwas bezahlen muss. Gekündigt hab ich schon per Email, soll ich noch ein Brief schreiben oder was?
Was hab ich zu erwarten und ist das Schlimm das ich schon Daten runtergeladen habe.


----------



## Knalltüte (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe von denen gerade wieder eine Rechnung bekommen. Das Jahr ist ja auch schon wieder rum. Die Zeit vergeht. Scheinbar hat Alphaload diese Zeit nicht nutzen können, Kündigungsschreiben zu lesen. Dafür schreiben sie (oder ein Computer automatisch) über ProInkasso eine Mahnung nach der anderen ... echt lustig. Seit einem Jahr jede Woche so 3 bis 6 Stück mit den unterschiedlichsten Drohungen und wachsender Lächerlichkeit für jeden Juristen. Am lustigsten ist dieser Link auf ihre Seite mit ihren "Rechtsfällen", in denen alles geschwärzt ist, was wichtig wäre. Naja, mal sehen ... noch ist ja nur die Rechnung da und noch nichts vom Konto abgebucht. 
Sind schon lustige Kerlchen ...


----------



## roland555 (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Macht mal alle bei der Umfrage mit. Habe es auch gemacht (und hier geht man kein Abo ein). Damit könnten wir ggf. was bewirken.


----------



## Kirk (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bins mal wieder. Da dachte ich, ich hätte für immer ruhe und dann kommt plötzlich eine E-Mail vom Proinkasso:

Sehr geehrte/r *******,

wir möchten Sie letztmalig auffordern, den ausstehenden Betrag der Alphaload Walea GmbH ([noparse]www.alphaload.de[/noparse]) umgehend in Ausgleich zu bringen. Sie wurden angemahnt, da die Lastschrift von Ihrem Konto nicht abgebucht werden konnte. Bis jetzt ist keine Zahlung von Ihnen eingegangen.

Sie haben sich am 10.6.2007 um 20:01:17 Uhr unter der gespeicherten IP ***** bei alphaload.de angemeldet.

Eilig scheinen die es bei mir nicht gehabt zu haben :roll:


----------



## Alex1981 (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich hab genau die gleiche E-mail bekommen!




> *Sehr geehrte/r ...........
> 
> wir möchten Sie letztmalig auffordern, den ausstehenden Betrag der Alphaload Walea GmbH (www.alphaload.de) umgehend in Ausgleich zu bringen. Sie wurden angemahnt, da die Lastschrift von Ihrem Konto nicht abgebucht werden konnte. Bis jetzt ist keine Zahlung von Ihnen eingegangen.
> 
> ...


Das geht jetzt schon über ein halbes Jahr mit Mahnungen und dann war mal für nen Monat ruhe und jetzt kommt diese Schei....!!!

Was ratet ihr mir und könnte man da nicht rechliche Schritte einleiten???

Grüßle @ all


----------



## Maurice (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

so nun habe ich mich in diesem Forum angemeldet, da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe.
Habe auch diese 14 Tage kostenlos getestet.. sry die Software rund um Alphaload ist auf gut deutsch gesagt "scheiße".
Habe eine E-Mail an Kü[email protected] geschickt.
Einen Tag später habe ich dann diese Antwort bekommen.




> Hallo Maurice ******,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-*******) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.
> 
> ...



So dann kommt der Hammer, zwei Wochen später erhalte ich eine E-Mail von Alpahload, Inhalt eine Rechnung, in der ich aufgefodert werde, 92,62 Euro, zu bezahlen. 
Ich verstehe das nicht, ich habe doch direkt gekündigt.. unnd dann die Bestätigung bekommen.

Kann mir wer helfen?

Maurice


----------



## Franziska (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-*******) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.



Ist erledigt! 
"forget the rest!" Erst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid besteht Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Maurice (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ja, ich mache mir nur Sorgen, denn ich habe es bei meinem Konto schon zurückbuchen lassen müssen.

Und erhalte fast täglich Mahnungen von denen.

Ich habe ihnen nun nachträglich die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen.

Die Lüger diese *******. Sry, bin aber zurZeit etwas wütend.


----------



## roland555 (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Du hast die Bestätigung erhalten und damit ist das Thema vom Tisch. Bestätigung ausdrucken und schön ablegen + elektronisch sichern (Mail exportieren und schön sichern)

Das System ist doch immer das Gleiche:

1.) 





> Habe auch diese 14 Tage kostenlos getestet


2.) Man kündigt/widerspricht fristgerecht oder auch nicht
3.) Die Software 





> auf gut deutsch gesagt "scheiße".


 zählt nicht 1,2,3,4 sondern überspringt ein paar Schritte.LOL.  Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass abgebrochene Downloads einfach mal wieder aufs Guthaben gerechnet werden (wie praktisch um zu sehen, dass man die 2 GB überschreiten könnte)
4.) 





> ine Rechnung, in der ich aufgefodert werde, 92,62 Euro, zu bezahlen.


5.) Jetzt hat man die Wahl (weil alles andere ist eigentlich vollautomatisch passiert:
5.1.) Du zahlst, weil die ständigen Mahnungen etc. Dich nervös machen und Du Angst hast
5.2.) Du zahlst nicht und die übergeben das einem Inkassobüro (wahrscheinlich existiert das Büro nur von diesem Anbieter . Dann kommt eine Rechnung von 177,00 Euro 





> Sehr geehrte/r ...........
> 
> wir möchten Sie letztmalig auffordern, den ausstehenden Betrag der Alphaload Walea GmbH (www.alphaload.de) umgehend in Ausgleich zu bringen. Sie wurden angemahnt, da die Lastschrift von Ihrem Konto nicht abgebucht werden konnte. Bis jetzt ist keine Zahlung von Ihnen eingegangen.
> 
> ...


(Ach ja und jetzt hätte ich fast die Androhung von SCHUFA Einträgen und Lohnpfändungen vergessen). SORRY
5.3.) Du hast gekündigt / widersprochen und wartest einfach auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, wo man nur noch ein Kreuzchen machen musst und der Forderung widersprichst. Hier heißt es dann 





> Scheinbar hat Alphaload diese Zeit nicht nutzen können, Kündigungsschreiben zu lesen. Dafür schreiben sie (oder ein Computer automatisch) über ProInkasso eine Mahnung nach der anderen ... echt lustig. Seit einem Jahr jede Woche so 3 bis 6 Stück mit den unterschiedlichsten Drohungen und wachsender Lächerlichkeit für jeden Juristen


----------



## Kirk (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Neu :roll:


> Sehr geehrte/r .......................
> 
> bislang ist der von uns angemahnte Betrag nicht ausgeglichen worden!
> 
> ...


Wie kommt es eigentlich das die Zahlungsfrist kürzer wird? Laut ihrer ersten E-Mail habe ich bis zum 6.11. Zeit. :-?

_[Persönliche Daten Dritter entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## roland555 (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Wie kommt es eigentlich das die Zahlungsfrist kürzer wird?



Wahrscheinlich, damit man viel Zeit hat nachzudenken (oder sich genauer zu informieren) (RA + VBZ)? Wusste gar nicht, dass das Inkassobüro durch 





> Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV


 ist. Dachte eher durch das Internet (Bsp. dieses Forum)


----------



## Knalltüte (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Wie hier bereits gesagt:

Keine Panik. Erst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist relevant und reaktionsbedürftig. Und ich warte auf den schon über ein Jahr und nix passiert. Die wissen ganz genau, dass sie auf rechtlichem Wege keine Chance haben und versuchen, die Leute mit Drohungen und Einschüchterungen weichzuklopfen.
Wenn etwas vom Konto abgebucht wird, einfach zurückbuchen.

Hier wurde ein Satz eingebracht, den ich z.B. vollkommen vergessen hatte:
"Sie haben sich telefonisch verifiziert."
Das war bei mir z.B. eine glatte Lüge!!!

Solange wie gesagt kein Mahnbescheid kommt, ist die Angelegenheit zwar nervig - wegen der vielen Spam-Mails - aber rechtlich vollkommen uninteressant. Man sollte vielleicht der Form halber einmal der Rechnung schriftlich widersprechen.


----------



## MalTee (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

ja also ich hab im internet so einen gefälschten account gefunden in einem forum und hab mich nur mal kurz damit angemeldet aber nix runtergeladen außer das programm halt weil ich ma gucken wollte wie das läuft... habs auch kurz danach wieder gelöscht... meine frage jetz, können die jetz iwas gegen mich machn? weil die haben ja eigentlich garnix von mir, außer vllt meine ip-adresse wenn die in diesem moment gespeichert wurde.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



MalTee schrieb:


> ja also ich hab im internet so einen *gefälschten account* gefunden in einem forum
> ...
> meine frage jetz, können die jetz iwas gegen mich machn


du erwartest doch wohl nicht ernsthaft darauf  eine Antwort?


----------



## MalTee (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> du erwartest doch wohl nicht ernsthaft darauf  eine Antwort?



ähm doch?


----------



## roland555 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Also ich bin ja kein Jurist, aber ich denke das fällt zu 100% unter die Rubrik BETRUG.


----------



## MalTee (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja kein Jurist, aber ich denke das fällt zu 100% unter die Rubrik BETRUG.


naja ich hab ja den account nich gemacht und eig auch garnix damit weiter zutun außer das ich mit damit kurz ma eingeloggt hab und mehr als meine ip von diesem moment haben die ja auch nich


----------



## Maurice (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mal wieder zurück zum [...] der Firma.
Bislang hat ja keiner von euch auf dem Postweg eine Mahnung oder sontiges erhalten.
Nun haben sie mir eine regelrechtige Drohung via Post geschickt.
Indem wird verlangt, sofort 220,00 Euro zu überweissen. Dabei sind die 93,00 Euro für das Jahr inhalten. DER RESTBETRAG IST LAUT DEM SCHREIBEN, DIE MAHNGEBÜHREN.

Habe nun mein Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## roland555 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@Maurice: Es macht doch keinen Unterschied, ob die per Post oder per Email schicken. Einziger Unterschied, man hat das Gefühl, man müsste mehr Angst haben, weil die wissen wo man wohnt. Die Mahnung so ist genauso viel wert, wie eine Email-Mahnung. Unterschied: Man hat Porto bezahlt. Hattest Du denn Widerspruch eingelegt gehabt?

@MalTee: Was ist das für eine Argumentation? Ich finde eine EC-Karte (und weiß 100%, dass es nicht meine ist) und gehe damit einkaufen. Dann soll das kein Betrug sein? Hmmm, also ich glaube, dass Du daran nicht selbst glaubst. Wenn man im Internet sich für illegale Software die Codes auf Seite X holt ist das auch Betrug. Ich bleib dabei: Meines Erachtens 100% Betrug.


----------



## MalTee (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

lol man ich weß das das betrug is, darum gehts mir auch garnich. sondern nur ob die jetz wegen soner kleinigkeit (scheiße)^^ jetz iwas machn werdn ja? hab ich irgendwo behauptet das ich daran glaube das das kein betrug ist? ich glaube nicht... wenn ja, zitier mich mal bitte


----------



## roland555 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> meine frage jetz, können die jetz iwas gegen mich machn



Die Antwort lautet: Ja, wegen Betrug belangen.

Ob sie an Dich rankommen ist die Frage. Aber IP haben sie ja. Nur Motten scheuen das Licht


----------



## MalTee (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

@roland555 
nunja aber eig. is doch auch der schuld der diesen gefälschten(worauf auch nirgends hingewiesen wurde, man es sich aber denken konnte^^) account für alle im internet angeboten hat, ich hab ihn ja nur angenommen und selber nichts gefälscht oder?


----------



## roland555 (1 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

gute Frage.

Aber: Da Du Dich nicht mit Deinen richtigen Daten angemeldet hast, erfüllt sich der Tatbestand des Betrugs und da stellt sich nicht die Frage, ob nur derjenige Schuld hat, der die Daten gefälscht hat. Schließlich hast Du bewusst die gefälschten Daten benuttz.

Naja, und zu dem Anbieter sag ich mal Nichts. Glaube nicht, dass bei Dir Grüne Männchen zu Besuch kommen werden. Wie gesagt: Motten scheuen das Licht


----------



## Maurice (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> @Maurice: Es macht doch keinen Unterschied, ob die per Post oder per Email schicken. Einziger Unterschied, man hat das Gefühl, man müsste mehr Angst haben, weil die wissen wo man wohnt. Die Mahnung so ist genauso viel wert, wie eine Email-Mahnung. Unterschied: Man hat Porto bezahlt. Hattest Du denn Widerspruch eingelegt gehabt?



Ja, habe ich und mein Rechtsanwalt sagt ich habe sehr gute Chancen. Er hat zurZeit mehreren Mandanten in diesem Fall mit denen man sich ja dann zusammentun kann.
Zudem bin ich im Besitz einer Bestätigen der Firma, die mir die Kündigung meines Vertrages bestätigen.


> Hallo Maurice ******,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-0*******) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen werden.
> 
> ...



Also habe ich ja wohl nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## roland555 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

wenn Du die Bestätigung hast, dann sowieso nicht. Ich bin mal gespannt, was die VBZ mit Ihrer Umfrage zu diesen Anbietern erreicht hat. Vermutlich trägt sich da nicht jeder ein. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Alex1981 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallöle!!
Ich glaube nicht, das du was zu befürchten hast!!
Da mach ich mir mehr sorgen um meiner einer! Ich hab garkeinen Plan mehr wie das mit AL ablief(ist ja nur über 1 Jahr her!!), aber ich weiß noch das ich mich nicht mal vollständig angemeldet habe,weil ich schon beim ausfüllen bedenken hatte!! Naja und gekündigt hab ich dann da wohl auch nie, hatte ja keinen Grund dazu!! Jetzt bekomme ich nun ja genau wie Alle hier Mahnung um Mahnung und auch der berüchtigte Brief ist mir heute Morgen mit der Post ins Haus geflattert! Muss zugeben das einschüchtern funktioniert ein wenig, zum glück gibt es solche Forums die einem gleich ein besseres Gefühl verleihen!!! Und ihr habt ja recht, wer nichts gemacht hat braucht sich auch keine Sorgen zu machen!! Was mich jetzt noch aufregt ist die Tatsache, daß Proinkasso und Alphaload einfach so weitermachen können bzw. dürfen! Man sollte sich echt zusammenschließen und denen Feuer unterm Ar.... machen!!
Wünsche Allen einen schönen Brückentag!! Habe die Ehre und hebet die Haare!!:-D


----------



## Alex1981 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



roland555 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du die Bestätigung hast, dann sowieso nicht. Ich bin mal gespannt, was die VBZ mit Ihrer Umfrage zu diesen Anbietern erreicht hat. Vermutlich trägt sich da nicht jeder ein. Schade eigentlich.


Also ich habe bei der Umfrage mitgemacht und meinem Ärger dort ordentlich Luft gemacht!!


----------



## Kirk (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Heute bekam ich den ersten Brief per Post mit den üblichen Drohungen: Zwangsvollstreckung usw. :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Kirk schrieb:


> mit den üblichen Drohungen: Zwangsvollstreckung usw. :roll:


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwangsvollstreckung


> Die Zwangsvollstreckung ist die Anwendung staatlicher Gewalt zur
> Durchsetzung privatrechtlicher Ansprüche des Gläubigers gegen den Schuldner
> *auf Grundlage eines vollstreckbaren Titels. *


Hohler kann eine  Drohung kaum sein.


----------



## dvill (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das hört sich schon realer an:





> Unterlassungsklage wurde eingereicht beim Landgericht Berlin. Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung ist der 07.11.2007.


http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf (Seite 12/13)


----------



## Der Jurist (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Das Inhaltsverzeichnis bei der Verbraucherzentrale klingt wie der Who is who einer bestimmten "Branche".


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Das Inhaltsverzeichnis bei der Verbraucherzentrale klingt wie der Who is who einer bestimmten "Branche".


Du meinst sicher die "Kostenlosversprechungsbranche"...


----------



## roland555 (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Vielleicht bekommen die irgendwann mal eine kostenlose Unterkunft mit Gitterblick. (ist wzar nur ein schöner Traum, aber ein schöner Traum).

Vielleicht deswegen noch ein bissel Post vorher, damit man für schlechte Zeiten vorbauen kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher die "Kostenlosversprechungsbranche"...


Ja genau die, nur bei mir fängt die üblicherweise mit "A" an und geht mit "b" weiter, um dann auch bald bei "z" und noch ein paar anderen Zeichen zu sein. :holy:


----------



## Kirk (2 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



dvill schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon realer an:
> http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf (Seite 12/13)


Das ist die beste Nachricht seit langen :-D Hoffentlich macht der Laden dann dicht


----------



## Kirk (4 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*




> Sehr geehrte/r **********
> 
> wie wir Ihnen bereits per Brief mitgeteilt haben, hat uns die Walea GmbH(****alphaload.de]) mit dem Einzug einer offenen Forderung beauftragt.
> 
> ...


----------



## blathfm (7 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo .Ich habe auch Alphaload getestet und gleich gekündigt. Die Bestätigung habe ich erhalten und trotzdem kam die Rechnung. Jetzt bietet man mir ein Teilzahlung an, die ich nicht akzeptiert habe. Ich werde mal sehen was als nächstes kommt und es ins Forum stellen.


----------



## spoilt (10 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Habe mich mit viktiven Daten angemeldet und heute die Rechnung via Mail erhalten.
Auf meine Kündigung habe 2 Mail ehalten:
1x Kündigungsbestättigung zum in einem Jahr und in 2ten Mail steht:

"den Vertragswechsel zu 'Alphaload 10 GB Paket' haben Sie selbst beantragt."

Ich weiss noch, ich bin auf der AL Seite auf "Meine Daten" gegangen und 
under "bestehender Vertrag" da war schon zu der Zeit, als ich nur 100MB geladen habe der 10 GB Vertag mit 7Euro und noch was!da es oben gestanden 
hat, ich könne mit "weier" Button den bestehnden Vertrag abändern oder verlängern, bin ich auf "weiter" gegangen in der hoffnung es auf "testversion" umzustellen!

Habe ich so den Vertrag tatsächlich abgeschlossen?!?
Wenn es so ist, muss ich es zahlen,oder?!

 Hat schon jmd so eine Mail erhalten?!

Habe mich durch ganzen Forum durchgelesen, aber so was wie bei mir war nicht dabei!

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## spoilt (12 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Habe heute Email erhalten:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie haben sich im Kundenbereich für das 10GB Paket angemeldet, dazu bedarf es
> einige Extraschritte, Sie müssen die 10GB gesondert anklicken, dann öffnet
> ...



...wie gesagt, habe nur auf "weiter" gedrückt!!!


----------



## spoilt (12 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> "Sehr geehrten Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ich muss hier noch mal betonen, dass ich lediglich auf den "weiter" Knopf gedrückt habe und es davor schon in "meine Daten" ihrerseits ein 10GB
> Vertrag gewesen war und keine kostenlose Testverison. Wie konnte ich
> ...


Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Nimzilla (12 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## roland555 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Mit Ihnen zu streiten ist nicht meine Absicht.



Das ist von keinem die Absicht. Allerdings interessiert das diesen Anbieter auch 0,0, weil es nicht seine Absicht ist, auf die Zahlung zu verzichten (was das Forum ja deutlich macht).



> Ich verlange von Ihnen eine sofortige Kündigungs- bestettigung,



[....]



> ansonsten
> sehe ich mich gezwungen rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten um
> dieses Problem vor Gericht zu klären!



Ich wette hierauf erhälst Du keine vernünftige Antwort. Bin mal gespannt, wann die jemanden hier vor Gericht ziehen. Ich weiß nur, dass es eine Unterlassungsklage von der VBZ gegen den Anbieter gegeben hat. Wie das ausging weiß ich nicht (war ja erst vor einigen Tagen vor Gericht)

Fakt ist aber auch, dass Deine Version eines Vertrages von allen anderen hier abweicht und es wohl so aussieht, als ob Du irgendwo hingeklickt hast (scheinbar auf die Option 10GB Vertrag) und dann auf WEITER (wo vorher steht, dass Du einen Vertrag abschließt). Naja, ich denke das hätte Dir auch bei jedem anderen Anbieter passieren können und hat Nichts mit Täuschung oder Ähnlichen zu tun?!?
_
(Rechts)beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## spoilt (15 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Danke @Roland fur die Antwort.

Die Fr. ***  meinte dass nach dem "weiter" die AGBs mit weiteren Bestättigungs-
schritten kamen, wo ich angeblich weiter gedrückt habe, was natürlich nicht stimmt! Und ausserdem, wenn ich online was bestelle, dann muss ich min. 3x
"wieter" anklicken und kurz vor werde noch nachgefragt, ob ich mir sicher
bin, dies oder das zu bestellen, wenn ja, steht da kein "weiter" mehr, sondern
"bestellung abgeben" oder "bestellung bestättigen" und kein "WEITER"!!!


Werde trotzdem alle kommenden Emails ignorieren weill sowieso mit viktiven Daten "angemeldet" bin und sie werden mich bestimmt nicht finden! Mir gehts halt um Prinzip!

Gruss


----------



## Christoph. (16 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich habe mich ebenfalls mit fiktiven Daten angemeldet; allerdings existiert wohl das zufällig gewählte konto. da mein gewählter name aber nicht mit diesem übereinstimmen kann, sollte es doch hoffentlich der "firma" nicht möglich sein, von diesem konto geld abzubuchen oder täusche ich mich da?

Hoffe auf den ein oder anderen Satz von wem auch immer, dankeschön...


----------



## dvill (16 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Kriminelles Handeln ist in diesem Forum gleichermaßen unbeliebt, egal von welcher Seite.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Christoph. schrieb:


> ... da mein gewählter name aber nicht mit diesem übereinstimmen kann, sollte es doch hoffentlich der "firma" nicht möglich sein, von diesem konto geld abzubuchen oder täusche ich mich da?...


Du täuschst dich wahrscheinlich, da dieses Sicherheitskriterium nur die wenigsten Banken eingebaut haben. Ansonsten kann ich dvill nur beipflichten.


----------



## Christoph. (16 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

danke für die statements; ich weiß ja, dass ich bockmist gebaut habe und ich werde mich selbstverständlich um die lösung dieses bockmistes kümmern, ohne dass jemand anderes zu schaden kommt.


----------



## Christoph. (16 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

das konto existiert nicht, zum glück.

jetzt bin ich gespannt, was passiert, erst recht in anbetracht des gerichtsverfahrens...


----------



## roland555 (17 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> ... da mein gewählter name aber nicht mit diesem übereinstimmen kann, sollte es doch hoffentlich der "firma" nicht möglich sein, von diesem konto geld abzubuchen oder täusche ich mich da?...



Da irrst Du Dich auf jeden Fall, weil die Bank nur eine Konto- und Bankverbindung braucht. Den Namen prüfen die Banken erst ab einigen tausend Euro stichprobenartig.



> jetzt bin ich gespannt, was passiert, erst recht in anbetracht des gerichtsverfahrens...



Motten meiden das Licht???


----------



## dvill (29 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Auch die Webseite alphaload.de erfüllte nach Ansicht des Landgerichts Berlin die gesetzlichen Anforderungen an Preisangaben nicht. Dem Verbraucher wurde ein Testangebot unterbreitet, um das Downloadportal 14 Tage lang kostenfrei zu nutzen. Dass diese Testphase automatisch in einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag übergehen sollte, wenn der Verbraucher nicht rechtzeitig kündigt, ließ sich hingegen nur den AGB entnehmen.


http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/946/index.html?ref_presseinfo=true


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

alphaload - so rechtskonform wie immer


----------



## Chriss (14 Dezember 2007)

*Erneut unwissend für Alphaload-Testphase registriert*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich war so BLÖD und habe mich bei Alphaload am 3.12 für die 14 tägige Testphase registriert,  kurz darauf bekam ich eine bestätigungs, E-mail in der ich den Folgenden Link (hiermit bestätigen sie ihre 14-Tägige Testphase) zur Aktivierung anklicken sollte,..... nirgends wurde darauf hingewiesen das ich mich erneut für einen Testzeitraum anmelde und somit einen 12 Monats Vertrag eingehe. Nun gut Dies tat ich auch und am folgenden Tag erhielt ich aufeinmal eine Rechnung in höhe von 95,40€. 
Gut anfangs dachte ich, denen ist ein Fehler unterlaufen und kontaktierte alphaload. 
Die Antwort folgte 5 min später.... 

Direkte Aktivierung des Vertrags, da schon mal angemeldet unter KD-0322*****
Informationen bitte den AGB entnehmen.

....



> (3.5. Meldet sich ein Kunde nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums erneut an, wird mit der Anmeldung ein Vertrag geschlossen, ohne dass der Kunde erneut einen Testzeitraum/Probeabonnement erhält.) so steht es in den AGB's
> 
> 
> Scheinbar hatte ich mich schoneinmal bei Alphaload angemeldet wobei ich dies nicht 100% weiß, da ich meinen Rechner vor ca. 3 Monaten formatiert habe und ich somit keinen Zugriff auf meine alten E-mails habe. Ich weiß, das ich mich schonmal bei solch einer Usenet Seite registriert habe, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob dies bei Alphaload gewesen ist.
> ...



Was sagt ihr dazu??

Schonmal Danke im vorraus 

Gruß 
Chris

_URL deaktiviert und Posting an bestehenden Thread angehängt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alphaload goes Firstload
just for one day


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Alphaload goes Firstload
> just for one day


Zurück rudern ist angesagt: http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=97145#97145


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt keine Zusammenarbeit, wir haben das erst heute früh erfahren, da uns einige Partner darauf angesprochen haben und manche sogar gemeint hätten ob wir Alphaload gekauft haben. Dies stimmt alles nicht und Fakt ist das wir sehr enttäuscht sind das ein doch recht etablierter Mitbewerber auf solche Mittel zurück greift.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Wir werden hier schnellstmöglich intervenieren.


 auf "Val"'s (dem gehört die angegebene ICQ-Nr 107803346 im posting) Reaktion im probenexpress-Tempo darf man gespannt sein. Da werden die Drähte glühen zwischen Dubai, Wien, der Schweiz und Berlin. Da wäre mancher sicher gerne Mäuschen beim Auftritt des Ösi-Kamels in der Berliner Schlangengrube


----------



## MaxPower (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, kann sein, dass hier schon viele Antworten für ein ähnliches Problem gefallen sind, trotzdem würde ich gern ein paar, hoffentlich beruhigenden Antworten, zu meinem Problem hören.
Ich habe mich vor ca 1ner Woche ebenfalls bei Alphaload für den Testzeitraum angemeldet. Hab mich aber am selben Tag wieder "abgemeldet", da mir die Leistungen alles andere als zugesagt haben.
Am nächsten Tag hab ich dann per email gesagt bekommen, dass mir in den kommenden Tagen der Betrag von 95,40euro abgebucht werden.
Auf mehrfache Reklame meinerseits, da ich mich ja im Testzeitraum glaubte, kam nur eine Antwort mit einem Verweis auf die AGB, womit sie mir sagten, dass ich mich am 1.Januar 2007 schon einmal bei alphaload angemeldet habe. 
Allerdings kann ich mich daran nicht mehr erinnern, meine aber zu glauben, mich nicht bei Alphaload, sondern bei einem anderen Anbieter angemeldet zu haben, da mir das alles fremd vorkam. (ich bin mir aber nicht sicher)
Nachdem ich eine Weile hier im Forum und anderen Seiten gestöbert habe, habe ich heute, nachdem sie mir den Betrag abgebucht hatten, bei der Bank die Lastschrift rückbuchen lassen, was heißt, dass ich die anstehende Rechnung also nicht bezahlt habe.
Nun bin ich aber doch etwas unsicher und weis nicht, wie ernst ich zukünftige Mahnungen, Inkasso... etc, zu nehmen habe. 

Desweiteren muss ich zugegebener Weise sagen, dass ich erst 17 bin und damit bei der Registrierung bei Alphaload falsche Angaben zu meinem Alter gemacht habe.
Könnt ihr mir hierauf eine Antwort geben?

mfg MaxPower


----------



## flaschendeckel (10 Januar 2008)

Hallo!,
Hab ich hier schon was drüber gelesen, und mich hätts auch fast erwischt, ich hab mich angemeldet, hab mich paar tage später wieder abgemeldet, aber wieder die software benutzt um zu gucken ob ich auch wirklich draußen bin, war ich nicht, dann sofort ne beschwerde geschrieben, und die ham gemeint, weil ich wieder reinbin hab ich jetz nen jahresvertrag an den hacken oder so, dann musste ich eben ein bisschen in die trick kiste greifen, für alle, die einen tipp brauchen, wie man sowas wieder loswird:




> Sehr geertes Alphaload Team,
> 
> nachdem ich weder eine Antwort auf mein erstes Schreiben an [email protected], das meine Kündigung beinhaltete, noch auf die Frage an [email protected], warum ich immernoch Zugang zu der "Alphaload Software" habe, schrieb ich auf Anrat meines Anwalts einen Brief an Mainpean GmbH, Kündigung Alphaload, Scharnweber Straße 69, 12587 Berlin. Sollten dennoch Manungen in irgendeiner Form, oder gar Abbuchungen von meinem Konto eintreten, werde ich umgehend rechtliche Schritte nicht nur wegen unberechtigten Mahnungen, Drohungen, oder Geldabbuchung eines Kontos gegen den Willen des Kontoinhabers einleiten, sondern das gesamte "Alphaload" wegen unzähligem [...], wie es oft genug in diversen Foren im Internet dokumentiert worden ist unter Anklage stellen!
> 
> Mfg Luma




das hab ich geschickt (ich bin 15 jahre alt, hab weder einen anwalt konsultiert, noch hätte ich ihn später eingeschaltet) und prompt ein paar stunden später kam die antwort:




> Hallo Andreas Luma,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre sofortige Kündigung (KD-0*******) innerhalb der Testphase. Es werden keine Beträge von Ihrem Konto eingezogen.
> 
> ...



den namen "andreas luma" hab ich frei erfunden, aber ansonsten denk ich mir ist es ganz gut gelungen :-D , also immer ein bisschen aufbrausend wirken


----------



## roland555 (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Da hast Du Glück gehabt. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht. Nur: Warum trägst Du hier den Fake-Namen ein. Das könnte gegen Dich verwendet werden. 

Nun gut. Wie gesagt: Glück gehabt, mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## flaschendeckel (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

nein könnte es nicht, ich wurde lediglich nach "gewünschter name" ( :-? ) gefragt, es war aber auch sonst mehr anders, zb durfte ich in der testphase bis zu 5 gb downloaden, und es wurde mir nie gesagt, wie groß etwas ist..naja


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 Januar 2008)

*Payment Intern Networks AG*

Guten Tag allerseits,

ich habe für unseren kleinen Ortsverein eine Internetseite gebaut, die wir bei Strato hosten lassen. Dafür bezahlen wir natürlich regelmäßig. Den Kassenwart spiele ich außerdem für den Verein, kann aber wegen anderem Wohnort nicht regelmäßig Ein- und Ausgänge unseres Kontos überprüfen. Das macht dann stellvertretend ein anderes Mitglied.

Eben unterrichtet mich dieses Mitglied, daß eine Payment Intern Networks AG von unserem Konto 95,40 Euro abgebucht hat. Als Grund für die Abbuchung wird eine Kundennummer genannt und Beitrag alphaload.infos w.

Mehr ist dem ganzen nicht zu entnehmen.

Wir lassen das natürlich umgehend zurückbuchen.

Existiert bereits eine Krankenakte zu diesen Patienten?
Zu alphaload findet sich ja eine Menge. Zur Payment Intern Networks fast nichts.


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Payment Intern Networks AG*

ne Editierfunktion wär mal echt was feines. Oder finde ich nur den Button nicht?

Noch ein Nachtrag: natürlich hat keins unserer Mitglieder (überschaubarer Kreis) sich bei alphaload angemeldet. Aber unsere Kontodaten sind auf unserer Internetseite für jeden sichtbar.


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

und noch ein Nachtrag:

im Juni oder Juli hat der gleiche Verein (Payment Intern Networks) eine Testbuchung von 1 Cent vorgenommen. Da wurde wohl geprüft ob das Konto existiert. Was mich irritiert ist, daß nach allem, was ich hier gelesen habe, Abbunchungen doch wesentlich schneller vorgenommen werden. Wenn sich also jemand bei alphaload angemeldet hat und dazu unsere Kontodaten mißbrauchte, warum buchen die dann im Juni/Juli 1 Cent und jetzt im Januar die 95 Euro ab. Irgendwas paßt da nicht zusammen.


----------



## Wembley (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> Payment Intern Networks



Heißen die etwa: Payment Intern*ational* Networks AG?
Die findet man hier:
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/payment_international_networks_ag_CH-170.3.026.519-9.htm

Wenn ja, dann hält sich das Erstaunen in engen Grenzen. Vor allem ein hier sehr bekannter Name (früherer Name der Firma) lässt gewisse Rückschlüsse zu.


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

ich nehme mal an, daß die das sind. Auf dem Kontoauszug ist das wohl mit Intern abgekürzt worden.

Ich frage mich gerade, wie wir das weitere Vorgehen gestalten sollen. Erst mal warten wir ab, wer sich meldet, wenn wir das Geld zurück gebucht haben. Dann werde ich wohl Strafanzeige erstatten. Ist das ratsam?
Ach ja, ein Auskunftsersuchen könnte ich noch stellen. Wie heißt das, T5, oder so? Schließlich will ich wissen, worauf sich die Forderung begründet. Viele Hoffnungen mache ich mir aber nicht, daß da was brauchbares rüberkommt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Payment International Network ist der Zahlungsdienstleister. Alphalaoad selbst ist ja in die Schweiz, weil ... vzbv ... aber ... vzbv ... 
Hier sind beide (also BS und AR mein ich) vereint


> 5.4. Die Abrechnung des Kunden erfolgt durch unseren Partner, die Payment International Networks AG (PIN AG), Lindenhof 4, CH – 6060 Sarnen.


 Partner? Ob das nun wie Ehepartner gemeint ist oder mit Zugewinngemeinschaft, Gütertrennung, was weiß ich - das könnte man ja das Forenmitglied hab-seinen-Namen-vergessen fragen 
jetzt aber husch, bevor die Würgeschlange kommt
P.S.: Krankenakte? Eher Krankenaktenschränke.


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

klarer Fall.
Ich versuche noch hinter die Masche zu steigen. Die PIN überweist uns Mitte des Jahres 1 Cent und prüft, ob das Konto existiert. Dann erfolgt im Januar die Abbuchung von 95,40 Euro. Das unterscheidet sich von den anderen hier geschilderten Fällen.

Empfehlungen für unser weiteres Vorgehen?


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl Strafanzeige erstatten. Ist das ratsam?


Nein, da niemand herausfinden kann, wer die Buchung veranlasst hat. Ihr lasst die Lastschrift zurück gehen, das wars! Wenn sich der Anbieter betrogen fühlt, dann soll der doch bittschön eine (nicht erfolgversprechende) Strafanzeige erstatten.


Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> Empfehlungen für unser weiteres Vorgehen?


Frage mal bei eurer Bank nach, ob die Abbuchungen von dem Einzugskonto von vorn herein sperren kann. Einige wenige Banken bieten sowas an und das wäre für spätere Buchungen von eurem Vereinskonto von Vorteil.

Versteife dich nicht auf die Möglichkeit, dass hier ein Anbieter oder die Firma mit dem Zahlungssystem Schindluder treiben könnte. Allem Anschein nach hat so eine Dumpfbacke euer Vereinskonto bei der Anmeldung zu dem Dienst missbraucht, das ist gang und gäbe bei öffentlich bekannten Konten.

[Spekulation]Das mit dem einen Cent könnte sich folgendermaßen auch erklären: womöglich handelt es sich hier um zwei Vorgänge. Bei dem ersten wurde nur der Cent während der 14tägigen Testphase gebucht, der Nutzer des Dienstes hat aber evtl. noch rechtzeitig widerrufen oder die Anmeldung ist aus einem anderen Grund vom Anbieter storniert worden. Somit kam es nicht zur weiteren Buchung. Nun ist aber das Konto bereits verifiziert und ein neuer Nutzer des Dienstes, löst unter Verwendung der Kontoverbindung einen neuen Vertrag aus. Jetzt gibt es die Cent-Buchung nicht wieder, dafür aber gleich die Abbuchung.[/Spekulation]


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Jep! Ich habe heute die Rückbuchung veranlaßt.
Jetzt heißt es abwarten. Wenn diese merkwürdigen Geschäftemacher an "ihr" Geld wollen, müssen sie sich ja irgendwie bemerkbar machen.

Dann erhalten sie die passende Antwort.
Wenn sie dann weiter bei ihrer Forderung bleiben, werden von unserer Seite aus wohl rechtliche Schritte folgen müssen.

Mir fällt da noch ein - da es sich bei dem Ortsverein ja nicht um einen Sportverein handelt, sondern um eine Partei, und die Frau Zypris in diesem Falle in mehrfacher Hinsicht zuständig sein dürfte, könnte ich ihr ja mal den Fall schildern, damit sie sieht, wo es klemmt und was geändert werden muß. Ich kann sie ja mal darauf aufmerksam machen, daß man sich an Parteigeldern vergreifen will.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> ...daß man sich an Parteigeldern vergreifen will.


Du hast es noch nicht so ganz überrissen - alle Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ist hier nicht die Firma der Böse sondern irgendwer, der lediglich eure Bankdaten bei der Anmeldung angegeben hatte. Ihr werdet von dem Fall wohl nix mehr hören, da der Bösewicht sicher nicht als Adresse die der Parteiortsgruppe angegeben hatte.


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

das habe ich schon so verstanden. Deshalb ist das weitere Vorgehen ja das, daß ich abwarte bis sich die Herrschaften melden. Wenn sie das tatsächlich tun (was ich auch nicht glaube), wird der Fall klar und deutlich dargelegt, so daß es keine Zweifel an der Unrechtmäßigkeit der Forderung geben kann. Wenn sie dann noch immer auf der Forderung bestehen, wird ernst gemacht.
Denn dann zeigen sie ja nur, daß sie's nicht begreifen wollen.

Erst mal abwarten.


----------



## Broggemann (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem wie "Chriss" (Seite 94), deswegen wiederhole ich meine/unsere Ausgangslage nicht extra nochmal... fände es nur schön, wenn jemand dafür noch einen guten Rat auf Lager hätte... ist es auch in dem Fall ratsam, die 95€ erstmal zurückzubuchen? 

Achja, auch ich kann mich nicht erinnern mich schonmal bei Alphaload angemeldet zu haben, ich finde, dass kann man auch von niemandem verlangen... ist die entsprechende Klausel in den AGBs trotzdem verbindlich? Wären sie nicht verpflichtet gewesen, mir die Probezeit zu verweigern und mir einen Vertragsabschluss vorzuschlagen? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ulli58 (17 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo erstmal
ich würde es zurückbuchen

habe selbst heute eine abbuchung und vor 3 tagen eine gutschrift erhalten. War erstmal erstaunt . Habe dann Alphaload angemailt und um klärung gebeten .
zumal es mein geschäftskonto ist und ich zum zeitpunkt der anmeldung in asien im urlaub war .
nunja  habe anzeige gegen unbekannt erstattet

einfach abwarten und tee trinken 

gebe dir den rat  buche den betrag zurück , da du selber keinen vertrag abgeschlossen hast

Laut BGB ist ein Vertrag eine beidseitige Willenerklärung

War es dein Wille ?  Ich denke mal nicht

Die Beweispflicht liegt bei Alphaload


mfg


----------



## sali74 (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo , 

schon echt alles sehr merkwürdig habe heute in meinem E-mail Postfach zwei 

E-mails von Proinkasso gehabt nur leider waren diese leer nur oben im Kopf 

stand Hinweis zur Datenübermittlung an die SCHUFA hmm habe mich natürlich 

dann erstmal auf der besagten Seite umgeschaut und mußte feststellen das 

ich mich dort vor langer Zeit mal angemeldet hatte jedoch in diesem 14.tä.

Testzeitraum auch gekündigt habe wieder nur ohne antwort von denen 

zu erhalten....Habe jedoch diese Inkassounternehmen davon in kenntnis 

gesetzt das 

ich Fristgerecht gekündigt habe bei Alphaload.... habe von denen ja 

nichteinmal ne Rechnung Mahnung oder sonstiges bekommen schon alles sehr 

sehr eigenartig ....weiss jetzt nicht so wirklich wie ich mich diesbezüglich 

verhalten soll.....:roll:


----------



## Alisamix (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo, ich bin 12 und habe alles falsche Daten angegeben. Noch kann ich per Post widerrufen. Was sollte ich tun?


----------



## komm rein (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Alisamix schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin 12 und habe alles falsche Daten angegeben. Noch kann ich per Post widerrufen. Was sollte ich tun?


Wenn Du jetzt widerrufst, gibst Du denen Deine echten Daten preis. Außerdem müssten das Deine Eltern machen. Also wenn alles falsch ist, denke daran das man nicht machen sollte, dann ignoriere es solange bis mal was mit der Post kommt. Eher nicht.



sali74 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> _Full quote gekürzt  _


Warten bis ein "Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" kommt und dann erst reagieren. Eher nicht. Auch nicht von Schufa-Blabla oder anderen Drohungen einschüchtern lassen.

Alles ist falsch, alles existiert gar nicht. Nur die E-Mail sit richtig. WIe hoch ist die Chance für POst oder Polizei vor der Tür??


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Alisamix schrieb:


> WIe hoch ist die Chance für POst oder Polizei vor der Tür??


Ganz erheblich  geringer als dass dich ein Blitz trifft


----------



## Alisamix (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ganz erheblich  geringer als dass dich ein Blitz trifft



Dann bin ich beruhigt =) Naja, werde mich dann vor sowas hüten ^^


Danke^^


----------



## basti0611 (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hy,

Ich habe die gleiche email bekommen wie du. Kannst du mir bitte sagen, ob der Testacount wirklich gelöscht ist bzw. ob sie Geld vom Konto abgebucht haben.
Bitte dringend atworten


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2008)

*Alphaload mal wieder ;-(*

Hallo ihr lieben! 
Da ich nicht weiter weiß und ich nicht weiß wo ich mich hinwenden kann such ich jetzt hilfe bei euch  

Mal von vorn: 

Ich hab mich vor knapp 3 wochen bei (Wortsperre: Firma) angemeldet,da ich aber schnell gemerkt habe das das nix für mich ist hab ich gleich am nächsten tag per email gekündigt u die sotware von meinen PC gelöscht!Am nächsten tag hatte ich dann eine email von denen mit ner rechnung von 98 euro.. ich war total geschockt!!! Mit der erklärung das ich das kostenlose downloadvolumen von 5 GB uberschritten habe und ich nun in einem jahresvertrag bin!.. und das ich das mit den AGB akzeptiert habe.Hab dann nochmal nachgelesen in den AGB,aber da steht nix das wenn man die kostenlosen 5 Gb überschreitet automatisch in einem jahresvertrag ist.Gut ich depp hab auf der startseite das kleingedruckte nicht gelesen,denn da steht das hier: 
Kundeninfo 
Innerhalb der 14-tägigen Testperiode können Sie Ihre Anmeldung widerrufen (siehe AGB). Nach Ablauf der 14-tägigen Testphase oder bei Überschreitung von 5 GB Downloadvolumen wird ein Vertrag mit mindestens 6 Monaten Laufzeit und 7,95 € pro Monat geschlossen (siehe AGB). 
Ich hab auch schon haufen weiße emails an die geschrieben,die erste ganz nett das es eben nicht meine absicht war das volumen zu überschreiten sondern ich eben nur den dienst testen wollte! 
Aber die lassen sich ja auf keine disusion ein,mittlerweile wollen die von mir 108 euro.. 
Jetzt ist es so,am 10.02 hab ich wieder eine email bekomm das wenn ich nicht zahl bis 13.02 wird alles zum inkasso weiter geleitet,heute (12.02) hab ich wieder eine email das keine zahlung eingegangen ist und die nun die sache weiterleiten!Und da ich ja keine reaktion zeige.. ich hab aber mindesten schon 7 emails dahin geschrieben!Die ich auch alle noch habe.. 
Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.. ich habe denen gestern (11.02) eine email geschrieben das ich bereit bin wie auf der startseite angegeben.. die 6 monate zu bezahlen.. aber die gehen überhaupt nicht auf meine emails ein.. ich bin echt sauer! 
Und hoffe jetzt echt das mir jemand von euch ein rat oder tip geben kann!!!!!! 
Liebe grüße yasmina!°


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bei Alphaload hat der Kunde anscheinend keine Möglichkeit über den angebotenen Client das Downloadvolumen zu überwachen. Hast du an einem Tag wirklich so viel gesaugt, dass mehr als die 5 GB zu Stande kamen?


----------



## Yasmina (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die haben mir geschrieben das ich das hätte überprüfen könn.. aber ich wüßte nicht wo.. und da ich nes ja nicht überprüfen konnte kann ich jetzt leider auch nicht sagen ob ich es tatsächlich überschritten habe!:wall:
Das komische ist ja auch das auf der startseite steht das wenn man das volumen überschreitet man automatisch in ein 6 monatevertrag rutscht.. aber die haben mich (oder versuchen) in ein jharesvertrag gezwungen:scherzkeks:
Ich weiß halt jetzt nicht mehr was i machen soll.. soll i noch aud deren emails reagieren?


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Yasmina schrieb:


> Die haben mir geschrieben das ich das hätte überprüfen könn.. aber ich wüßte nicht wo..


Fragst du bitte nochmal explizit nach, wo man das als Nutzer prüfen konnte?

Auf alle anderen Fragen wird es eher keine Antwort hier geben. Du hast dich angemeldet und einen Vertrag ausgelöst. Wie es sich nun mit der Zahlerei für dich verhält kommt einer Rechtsberatung gleich, die hier nicht erteilt werden darf.


----------



## roland555 (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ein Hoch auf Alpha..... Schade, dass nach dem Urteil noch soviele user auf die Seite reinfallen müssen....


----------



## juergen-mg (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Achtung´´
Alphaload lockt mit einer kostenlosen 14 tägigen Testpahse !
ich hatte mich dort angemeldet und nach einem Tag bereits per Email gekündigt.
Heruntergeladen habe ich 4,2 GB ( zwei Spielfilme ) nach Alpahload sind 5GB frei !
Ich bekam am folgenden Tag per E-mail eine Rechnung von 82,50 Euro auf die Augen gedrückt, ich sollte die 5 GB überschritten haben und müßte nun laut AGB die 12 Monatsgebühr bezahlen , ein hin und her ,aber Alphaload läst nicht locker und will abuchen.
[...]

_[Schriftgröße korrigiert, Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Maxl22 (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bekomme seit November letzten Jahres in mehr oder weniger regelmässigen Abständen eine Mail von der Proinkasso Gmbh und kam nach dem Googeln der Firma gleich auf dieses Thema.

Das Kuriose ist, dass alle Mails von denen leer sind, also komplett ohne Text und Anhang.
Lediglich der Betreff ist ersichtlich, von "wichtige Mitteilung für ....." über "letzte Mahnung" über "Rechnungs-Nr. xxxxxxx" ist Alles erhalten :roll:

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mit falschem Namen angesprochen werde, nicht weiss, was die überhaupt von mir wollen und ich mir schon überlegt habe, sie wegen unerlaubter Werbung abzumahnen, bin ich ratlos....

Mir erschliesst sich einfach kein Sinn, leere Mails mit solchen Betreffs zu schicken, das kann ja auch keine Werbung sein, mit sowas macht sich eine Firma doch maximal lächerlich????


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Meiner Meinung nach machen die sich nicht lächerlich, die sind es - alles nur Lachnummern! :vlol:

Dass aber deine Mails leer sind, könnte an verschiedensten Einstellungen hängen, deiner seits! Wenn Proinkasso prollt, ist zumeist eine Mahnung dran - nur kann es auch sein, dass auch deren Systeme mal spinnen.

Kein Mensch hat irgend eine Veranlassung auf leere Mails zu reagieren. In diesem Fall sollte man auf den sonst üblichen Schriftverkehr warten.


----------



## TOMWA (13 März 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

So, nun hab ich mich mal hier angemeldet.
Habe ähnliche Erfahrung mit alphal... und proinkasso gemacht.
Gestern per Post Mahnung aus Hanau, heute früh vorab per Mail wiedersprochen.
10 Minuten später kam schon Antwort: ... die Forderung wird aufrecht erhalten...
Habe denen alles nochmal per Einschreiben zugesand. Dann Anzeige gegen Alphaload und Proinkasso gestellt. Mal sehen was nun kommt.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (26 März 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



TOMWA schrieb:


> ...10 Minuten später kam schon Antwort: ... die Forderung wird aufrecht erhalten...
> Habe denen alles nochmal per Einschreiben zugesandt...


Das war diesmal unnötig, weil durch die erste Antwort der Zugang bereits bestätigt war. Du hast 2,15 Euro verschwendet, aber die Anzeige war sicher kein Fehler!


----------



## Jumper99 (15 April 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar hab ich mich bei Alphaload angemeldet und wie schon vorher beschrieben ist auch bei mir die testphase abgelaufen und müsste jetzt bezahlen. Ich hab eine E-Mail gekriegt das es an Inkasso weitergeleitet wird. Jedoch habe ich damals falsche Daten angegeben Adresse Name usw., aber die Bankverbindung ist die richtige. Wieso ich so dumm war weiß ich auch nich...
Was hab ich zu erwarten?


----------



## Sariel (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo zusammen

Ich denke dass das Thema schonmal Alles sagt 

Kurz zu meinem Fall
Meine Reg liegt schon etwas länger zurück bei denen (25.07.06) :grin:

Hatte denen dann ne Kündigung vor Ablauf des TESTZEITRAUMS per Mail zukommen lassen wie in den damaligen AGBs möglich

Am 09.08.06 bekam ich dann ne Antwort von denen gg 7 Uhr morgens
Wo man mir mitteilte, dass man diese nur auf dem PostWege momentan bearbeiten könne  usw. 

Nach meiner Kündigung war ich erstmal 4 Wochen im Urlaub 

Komme zurück und sehe ne Rechnung mit vielen Mahnungen in meinem Postfach.

Kurzerhand wieder geschrieben ... Natürlich per Mail ... geht ja am schnellsten.
Mittlerweile haben die das Ding schon ans Inkasso gegeben ... die wollen die bekannten 177 EUR haben und schicken mir eig monatl seit dem ne Mail 

Da mir dieser Scheiß nun doch langsam nervt habe ich denen eine Nette Mail zugesendet und den Vorgang dargelegt (Hatte noch die Mails von Alphaload damals und diese als Hardcopy in die Mail eingebaut)

Nun schreiben die netten Herren mir zurück, dass die Kündigung NACH der Rechnungsstellung erfolgte.

Nebenbei gesagt, ... Die Rechnung kam per Mail am 09.07.06 gg 17 Uhr
Ergo, da ich am selben Tag 10h früher eine Mail bekam, dass Kündigen nur postilisch möglich sei... 1+1 = 2 :grin:

Nun ... die wolllen nun trotzdem die Forderung aufrecht erhalten
Die Drohung mit der Schufa ... naja ... siehe folgenden Link dazu: 

Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

 :grin: :grin: 

Hab denen nun nochmal geantwortet und sie höflich gebten sich mit dem Verein in Verbindung zu setzen, da Die Aussage mit dem zu spät kündigen definituif und nachweislich falsch ist.
Habe denen dafür ganze 4 Tage Frist gesetzt und nebenbei erwähnt, dass wenn ich bis Dato keinerlei Meldung von denen diesbezüglich erhalte bzw die Forderung weiterhin aufrecht erhalten sollten, die ganze Sache mit der Verbraucherzentrale und einem RA abklären werde.

Anbei bemerkt habe ich im testzeitraum 0,6 GB runtergeladen und das Ding dann verworfen.

Nun meine Frage... 
Soll ich noch irgendwas unternehmen wenn die die Forderung aufrecht erhalten bzw gibts hierzu spezifische Erfahrungswerte, bzw "Mutmaßungen" ob die auf die Mail von mir überhaupt nochmal reagieren werden ?

Des Weiteren... kann ich die wg ständiger Androhung von der Schufaeintragung, auf §§ 240, 22 StGB (Nötigung) bzw. §§ 253, 22 StGB (Erpressung) höflich hinweisen ? :grin:

Danke schonmal für die Infrmationen


----------



## Kirk (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Meld mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder.:-D Die von Proinkasso lassen mich immernoch nicht in Ruhe. Vor ca. 1 Monat kam ein zweiter Brief von denen. Insgesamt ist es aber ruhiger geworden. Lustigerweise kam heute ein neue Rechnung von Alphaload (Alphaload 15 GB Paket 12 Monate 10.06.2008 - 10.06.2009). Schade nur, dass ich schon lange gekündigt habe (und sie auch akzeptiert haben). Meine erste Rechnung habe ich ja auch nie bezahlt. :-p


----------



## oldgendarm (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bzw. nicht geschäftsfähige Kinder waren auf der hp von Firstload, gaben Personaldaten an *und unterbrachen das ganze, als nach Bankverbindungen gefragt wurde.*
Dennoch kam dann eine email mit dem Hinweis, dass man auch ohne Bankdaten den kostenlosen Test mitmachen könne!
Und was macht ein Jugendlicher ? Na klar, er loggt sich ein, spielt ein wenig und löscht dann alle Spuren auf dem heimischen Rechner, weils  Ärger geben könne, wenn der Vater vielleicht sehen könnte, was der Julius an "Verbotenem" heruntergeladen hat.
Dann nach 3 Wochen wurde ich angesprochen, dass Firstload ca. 80 € haben wolle, weil der kostenlose Testzugang nicht fristgerecht gekündigt worden sei.
Habe dann Fax nach München geschickt und Sachverhalt beschrieben und mich geweigert, auch nur einen EURO zu zahlen. Dann per Post eine nochmalige Anmahnung mit dem "Üblichen"!!
Da die meisten Anfragen dergestalt waren, dass "Geschädigte" ihr Konto angaben und abgebucht wurde, liegt es hier doch anders !!
*Wie ist rechtlich diese Situation zu bewerten? Habe ich bessere Karten?*


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Zuerst mal sind wir hier im Thread zu Alphaload, wobei es bei der Fragestellung um Firstload geht. Macht aber nichts, da dioe originalen Treads zu dem Wiener Anbieter aus Dubai hier nicht zu finden sind, da es sonst einen Maulkorb hageln könnte.



oldgendarm schrieb:


> Ich bzw. nicht geschäftsfähige Kinder waren auf der hp von Firstload....


Wer war denn nun auf der Seite? Suchst du einen Rechtfertigungsgrund oder eine Rechtfertigung für das Handeln deiner Kinder?



oldgendarm schrieb:


> Dann nach 3 Wochen wurde ich angesprochen, dass Firstload ca. 80 € haben wolle, weil der kostenlose Testzugang nicht fristgerecht gekündigt worden sei.


Es gibst verschiedene Gateways. Genutzt wurde offensichtlich das ohne Lastschriftverfahren, nämlich jenes per Rechnung auf Namen. Was bedeutet, dass du angesprochen wurdest? Hat nun dein Filius sich mit deinen Daten angemeldet oder warst du es doch selbst?



oldgendarm schrieb:


> Habe dann Fax nach München geschickt....


An wen? Der Anbieter ist in Österreich und dessen Support auch.



oldgendarm schrieb:


> Wie ist rechtlich diese Situation zu bewerten? Habe ich bessere Karten?


Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht, da verboten! Deine Karten sind allerdings sehr gut, insbesondere dann, wenn du den Vertrag nicht ausgelöst hattest. Der Nachweis über einen gültigen Vertrag obliegt dem Anbieter, doch der macht lediglich ein paar Mahnläufe und beauftragt abschließend eine Inkassosozietät. In wenigen Fällen erstattet die zudem auch noch eine Strafanzeige. Bloß die zivile Klärung der Forderungssache bleibt meistens bei diesem Anbieter auf der Strecke - von der Einschaltung eines zivilen Gerichtes ist mir zumindest noch nichts bekannt geworden.


----------



## lassejay (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

ich hatte mich vor längerer Zeit mal auf Alphaload angemeldet um die Testphase zu nutzen und habe auch nicht mehr als die angeblich bereitgestellten 5GB genutzt, daraufhin habe ich dann eine E-Mail mit einer Rechnung bekommen, jedoch hatte ich bei der Anmeldung ausser der Mail Adresse nur falsche Daten angegeben. Ich habe dann nicht auf die Rechnung geantwortet und bekam auch keine weiteren Mails.

Vorgestern habe ich nun eine weitere Mail bekommen mit einer Rechnung im Anhang für ein Alphaload 15 GB Paket 12 Monate (09.07.2008 - 09.07.2009).
Nun war ich aber seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf der Seite und habe auch seit der Testphase nichts mehr geladen.
Kurz nach der Rechnungsmail kam noch eine zweite in der folgendes stand:
"Hallo xxx,

wie bereits in der letzten Email angekündigt, teilen wir Ihnen mit  
dieser Email die Zahlungsmodalitäten für die Rechnung [......]
mit, die Sie als PDF von uns erhalten haben und sich auch jederzeit in  
Ihrem Kundenbereich ansehen können.

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 95,40 Euro in den nächsten 
Tagen auf unser Konto:
usw..."

Wie soll ich darauf reagieren? Einfach wieder ignorieren wie beim ersten Mal wo es offensichtlich ganz gut geklappt hat?

Wär für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Mfg


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



lassejay schrieb:


> Wie soll ich darauf reagieren? Einfach wieder ignorieren wie beim ersten Mal wo es offensichtlich ganz gut geklappt hat?


Es gibt keinen Grund, eine erfolgreiche Strategie zu ändern. Mich persönlich wundert es eh, wie ruhig es um Alphaload geworden ist - das es das immer noch gibt ist ohnehin erstaunlich. :scherzkeks:


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich bin auch mal von denen verarscht worden, ich hatte glaup ich auch etwas schuld.

Aber egal. Darmals hatte ich mich dort angemeldet und rechtzeitig gekündigt. Vielief ohne Probleme. Denn 1 Jahr später habe ich mich nochmals angemeldet und denn kan ein paar Stunden später die Rechnung (95 € glaup ich).

Ich fragte wieso und die Antwort war, dass ich mich schonmal angemeldet habe aber rechzeitig gekündigt habe (das stimmt). Ich hatte mich ca. 1 Jahr später ein zweites Mail angemeldet und in den AGBs steht folgendes:



> 3.5. Meldet sich ein Kunde nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums erneut an, wird mit
> der Anmeldung ein Vertrag geschlossen, ohne dass der Kunde erneut einen
> Testzeitraum/Probeabonnement erhält.


 
Dann habe ich erst klein beigegeben, aber denn kam die entscheidene Wende

Ich habe mich bei Google schlau gemacht was belastenes gefunden.
[..................]

Der ganze Artikel: verbraucherrechtliches…  Staatsanwaltschaft München geht bei Abo-Fallen von Betrug aus

Das ist aber noch nicht alles, denn zusätzlich Verstößen die AGBs (in meinem Fall war das gut zu wissen) gegen das BGB.

Auszug aus den AGBs von Alpaload:


> 3.5. Meldet sich ein Kunde nach Ablauf des Testzeitraums erneut an, wird mit
> der Anmeldung ein Vertrag geschlossen, ohne dass der Kunde erneut einen
> Testzeitraum/Probeabonnement erhält.


 Nach § 305c BGB sind solche Klausen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ungültig und nichtig.

Ich habe alphaload nun disen Artikel geschickt worauf die nicht reagiert hatten erst ein paar Tage später keim eine Mail

"Wir haben die Kündigung als Wiederruf anerkannt, ihnen entstehen keine Kosten"

So habe ich das gemacht. Hat funktioniert.


----------



## Sariel (25 Juli 2008)

*Mahnung vom Anwalt ^.^*

Langsam gehts in die heiße Phase wies ausschaut 

Hab heute eine Mail von eier Anwältin der MeanPean GmbH bekommen 



> Mahnung
> Walea GmbH (Service alphaload) ./[.........]
> wegen offener Forderung aus der Rechnung Nr. [......]
> 
> ...



Hat wer ne Idee für ne Standartantwort ?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung vom Anwalt ^.^*



Sariel schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee für ne Standartantwort ?


Ja, aber es wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Dafür sind Verbraucherzentralen 
oder Rechtsanwälte  zuständig.


----------



## Sariel (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

kannst du mir dann ne gute Seite für Musterbriefe geben ? =)


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung vom Anwalt ^.^*



Sariel schrieb:


> Langsam gehts in die heiße Phase wies ausschaut
> 
> Hab heute eine Mail von eier Anwältin der MeanPean GmbH bekommen


Anwaltspost ist nichts besonderes. Vorher sollte man sich überlegen, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## oldgendarm (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hat  denn jemand von FIRSTLOAD einen Mahnbescheid bekommen??
Habe von einem Incassobüro schon zwei sehr höfliche Erinnerungen bekommen, in denen nicht, wie sonst üblich, der Mahnbescheid oder ein Anwalt erwähnt wird.
Danke


----------



## jupiter (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Alles was mit firstload zu tun hat, hier posten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onli...d-250-000-euro-maulkorb-fuer-netzwelt-de.html


----------



## fotoschuett (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



lassejay schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo, ich befinde mich gerade im Rechtsstreit mit alphaload. Das sind [...]

_[Ausdrücke und Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## lowrider_ba (7 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich bin ein Opfer von Alpha... und bin seit 2006 dabei von denen los zu kommen. Ähnlich wie bei den meisten hatte ich mich aus Neugierde angemeldet, gefiel nicht und gekündigt. Natürlich über den Support link. E-Mail erhalten dass die Kündigung schriftlich erfolgen muss an die Mainpean GmbH. Kündigung abgeschickt, natürlich NICHT per Einschreiben. Und siehe da, auch meine Kündigung kam nicht an. Jetzt streite ich mich mit deren Anwälten rum und hoffe mal auf einen guten Ausgang.

Hat es hier denn schon mal einer von Euch geschafft? Ich meine jemanden der wie ich seine Kündgung nicht per Einschreiben geschickt hat.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Zur moralischen Unterschützung einmal das:
vzbv | Themen | Verbraucherrecht | Verbraucherrecht | Pressemitteilungen | 29.11.2007 - Doppelschlag gegen Kostenfallen im Internet

Herumstreiten ist eine Sache, Ernst machen eine andere. Da scheinen die aber davor zurückzuschrecken. 

Nun jetzt schreiben sie explizit,  dass man auch per Email kündigen kann (laut aktueller AGB). War früher nicht so. Warum die das wohl geändert haben?


----------



## fotoschuett (7 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die sind echt total [.....], treiben es bis zum äussersten, gehen dann aber nicht vor Gericht. Es ist wirklich ratsam regelmäßig Screenshots von der Seite zu machen. Die ändern ihr Aussehen ziemlich oft und auch die AGB's. Ich hab hunderte( nicht übertrieben) e-mails von denen bekommen-mit Schufa-Androhung. Is schon alles ziemlich nervig. Die spekulieren drauf dass man irgendwann aufgibt. Und mit solchen die das tun, verdienen sie ihr Geld. In meinen Augen sind das gewöhnliche [.......]. Schon seltsam dass denen noch keiner das Handwerk gelegt hat...


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



fotoschuett schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ratsam regelmäßig Screenshots von der Seite zu machen. Die ändern ihr Aussehen ziemlich oft und auch die AGB's.



Das ist deren Problem nicht des Verbrauchers.  Der Forderungssteller ist in der Beweispflicht,
was wann wie ausgesehen hat. 
Deswegen gehen sie ja auch nicht vor Gericht, weil sie da eine saftige Abfuhr bekämen.


----------



## ahnungslosigsthan (13 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

also auf der alphaload-rechtsseite sind doch zwei urteile gegen user die alphaload gewonnen hat   Walea GmbH Recht - Aktuelles


----------



## Pfadfinder (13 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



ahnungslosigsthan schrieb:


> also auf der alphaload-rechtsseite sind doch zwei urteile gegen user die alphaload gewonnen hat   Walea GmbH Recht - Aktuelles



 In dem einen Fall hat der Beklagte gegen die Klageforderung *keine Einwendungen erhoben.*

  Im anderen Fall hat der Beklagte das angebotene Usenet bewusst* genutzt und  bestreitet dies auch nicht.* Er konnte jedoch auch keine ordnungsgemäße Kündigung zum Ende der entgeltfreien Zeit nachweisen.

Um bewusst eingegangene Verträge oder bestellte Leistungen, die nicht widersprochen werden, geht es in diesem Forum ja auch gar nicht.
Da sind zusätzlich natürlich auch Form und Frist zu wahren.


----------



## fotoschuett (13 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Rechtsseite von Walea/Alphaload kannst du komplett knicken...Natürlich veröffentlichen die da Dinge, die in ihrem Sinne sind. Nachprüfbar ist das nicht. Zumal man auch die genauen Tathergänge nicht kennt. Die Gerichts-Scheu von alphaload ist vor allem darin begründet dass auch ihre aktuellen AGB's teilweise rechtsunwirksam sind und dass Sie mit sehr fragwürdigen Mitteln gegen mutmaßliche Gläubiger vorgehen. Das Drohen mit Schufa Einträgen ist nämlich auch rechtswidrig (wie bei mir). Ich habe wie gesagt hunderte dieser Mails erhalten, manchmal mehrere am Tag. Das Ganze zieht sich jetzt schon drei Jahre hin. Der Anwalt der Verbraucherzentrale meinte jedenfalls (und der kennt solche Fälle ne ganze Menge) dass er sich außerordentlich wundern würde wenn alphaload vor Gericht zieht( übrigens ein Internetexperte). Falls doch müssen die mir was beweisen...da freu ich mich schon drauf:-D.


----------



## philipp01 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Folgendes: Habe micht für Alphaload 14 Tage Testphase angemeldet ohne Kontonr. angzugeben. Hab es nach 2 Tagen per Mail gekündigt und auch eine Bestätigung erhalten. Hab das Programm nach ca 2 Wochen wieder aufgemacht und kann mich trotzdem noch einloggen und downloaden!!! 
Weis jemand ob man auch da noch eine Mail mit der Rechnung bekommen kann obwohl man den Vertrag schon gekündigt hat?

mfg


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## philipp01 (20 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Jetzt hab ich die 5gb vom probezeitraum wie oben beschrieben überschritten (nachdem ich gekündigt habe und eine bestätigung bekommen habe) und jetzt haben die mir einen vertrag aufgebrummt... tja sollens nur machen... hab keine kontonummer angegeben und anonym alles abgewickelt und email gelöscht (kein richti*** na*me und ad*esse) was wollen sie mir da tun


----------



## fotoschuett (20 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Lass es sein...über die IP bist du auf jeden Fall registriert...spar dir den Stress. Kannst auch woanders downloaden...is zwar auch nich ohne...aber kalkulierbares Risiko...ohne das ich dir das direkt empfehlen will...ohne Risiko fährst du in jedem Fall-LEGAL:-D:-D:-D:sun:


----------



## philipp01 (21 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

die ip ist sicher regestriert, war aber mit sicherheit nicht meine .


----------



## wahlhesse (21 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Zu dem Thema IP-Adresse:
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

nur um Angsthasen zu beruhigen falls sie den Buchstabensalat von fotoschuett lesen. :roll:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## fotoschuett (21 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema IP-Adresse:
> Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de
> 
> nur um Angsthasen zu beruhigen falls sie den Buchstabensalat von fotoschuett lesen. :roll:
> ...


 Stimmt: Es ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, über die IP jemandes Adresse herauszufinden. Es ist aber auch nicht unmöglich. Wenn es so wäre, könnte man ja ohne jedes Risiko im Netz alles mögliche treiben. Dann bräuchte es auch dieses Forum gar nicht. Man könnte solchen Anbietern wie alphaload dann einfach sagen: Hey, war ich gar nich, war wer anders...übrigens: Salat ist gesund.


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



fotoschuett schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht unmöglich.


Tue dir nochmal den geposteten Link an. Für den Anbieter ist das sehr wohl unmöglich und für alle anderen auf dieser Welt in nahezu allen Fällen (so der Zeitstempel zur IP älter als eine Woche ist) eben auch!


fotoschuett schrieb:


> Man könnte solchen Anbietern wie alphaload dann einfach sagen....


Genau das empfiehlt sich oder gar man sagt gar nichts, das ist in der Regel noch gesünder.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



fotoschuett schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre, könnte man ja ohne jedes Risiko im Netz alles mögliche treiben..


Mit den nötigen know how ist das locker möglich. Die Diskussion darüber ist 
aber wenig sinnvoll und  nicht zielführend


----------



## Snufkin (28 August 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Da habe ich ja Glück gehabt oder die haben ihre Firmenpolitik geändert. 
Habe das Angebot einer kostenlosen Nutzung angenommen. Natürlich habe ich auch mehr herunter 
geladen als erlaubt. Wird ja nirgendwo der Stand angezeigt. Außerdem zählt man auch die 
geladenen bits und byts mit. Jedenfalls lag ich 5MB darüber. Prompt kam auch die Rechnung 
für ein Jahr, bis August 2009. Habe mich per email beschwert und sofort gekündigt. 

Die Kündigung wurde auch sofort bestätigt, zum 31.8.2009. Wenn ich aber schon zahlen soll, 
dann nutze ich das Programm bis zur Grenze aus. Auf eine Beschwerdemail wegen der unbequemen 
Nutzung  der heruntergeladenen Musik und Sofware kam auch peremail eine genaue Beschreibung wie ich verfahren soll. 

Habe also die Programmdate von Napster wieder installiert, gestartet und war überrascht. ich lese 
plötzlich, dass ich als light user registriert bin, also für jeden download einzeln zahlen muß. 
Und das in jeder beliebigen Menge und zeitlich unbegrenzt. Das Register meiner bisherigen
 Rechnungen ist leer. Habe mich sofort schriftlich bedankt und erwähnt, dass ich den user light 
wörtlich nehme und meine Rechnung sofort vernichten werde. Oder war das alles von denen ein
 versehen? noch habe ich keine Antwort von denen. light user ist sinnvoll.

 man muß nicht, nr um den Vertrag auszunutzen, jeden Mist herunterladen. Denn ob ein Guthaben 
aus dem einem Monatauf den folgenen übertragen wird kann ich nicht sagen. Vermtlich nicht.


----------



## Dreamy (29 September 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo an alle,

habe gerade diese Seite enteckt. Ich habe auch die meisten Beiträge gelesen, aber eine Frage, wie meine habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. 
Falls ich hier etwas frage, was schon vorher gefragt wurde, tut es mir leid, aber ich brauche dringend einen Rat.  :help:
Auch ich habe mich bei Alphaload angemeldet, und erst danach mein Gehirn wieder eingeschaltet. :wall:
Ich habe meinen Account weder aktiviert, noch benutzt. Es war auch erst gestern. Jetzt bin ich unsicher, ob es reicht, einfach nicht zu aktivieren. Oder ist es besser, trotzdem zu kündigen?
Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar.

liebe Grüße Dreamy


----------



## Antiscammer (30 September 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht erteilen. Wir dürfen hier also nicht konkret sagen: "mach dieses...jenes...dann..."

Aber Erfahrungen dürfen wir hier schon weitergeben. Und diese Erfahrungen zeigen:

Wenn man sich bei einem der bekannten "Nutzlos-Anbieter" angemeldet hat, aber das Angebot nicht genutzt hat, dann bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass man dann keine bösen Mahnungen bekommt.

Wichtig für die Beurteilung der Lage ist jedoch nur, ob durch die Anmeldung ein wirksamer "Vertrag" zustandekommt.

Dazu bitte das lesen:
Info.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.


Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde

Diese Auskunft sollte erschöpfend genug sein.


----------



## Dreamy (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Um ehrlich zu sein, war ein ein wenig panisch, als ich die Erfahrungen von anderen mit alphaload gelesen habe. 
Inzwischen habe ich einen Widerruf geschrieben, auf den ich zwar noch keine Antwort erhalten habe, aber nachdem ich mir mehrere von euren Beiträgen durchgelesen habe, bin ich sehr viel ruhiger.
Ich habe auch die Videos von Katzenjens geschaut und falls er dies hier lesen sollte: DANKE!!! :respekt:

Ich finde es so toll, daß sich jemand hinsetzt, Zeit und Material opfert, um andere aufzuklären und/oder zu beruhigen.

viele grüße 
Dreamy


----------



## spacereiner (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> <LI itxtvisited="1">kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird) <LI itxtvisited="1">kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist <LI itxtvisited="1">bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist <LI itxtvisited="1">bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
> bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde


 
Die [.........] schicken mir schon seit 2005 allerletzte Mahnungen.Wer Alpha ernst nimmt,glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann:smile:


----------



## Darkslyder (16 Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich habe mich bei Alphaload angemeldet und des Testaccount ausprobiert und bin minderjährig! jetzt habe ich eine rechnung bzw. mahnung bekommen über knapp 100€ darauf hin hab ich mich umgeschaut und folgenden brief gefunden:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> zu Ihrer Rechnung vom 11. Dezember 2008 stelle ich fest: Mein Sohn ist  minderjährig. Selbst wenn er sich also tatsächlich auf  [noparse]http://www.alphaload.de/ [/noparse]  angemeldet haben sollte, wäre ein Vertrag mit ihm wegen §§ 107, 108 BGB  unwirksam, denn unsere Einwilligung als gesetzliche Vertreter lag zu  keinem Zeitpunkt vor. Auch § 110 BGB („Taschengeldparagraf“) hilft hier  nicht weiter, da mein Sohn noch keinerlei Leistungen bewirkt hat.
> 
> ...



Alphaload antwortete damit:



> Ihr Einwand der Minderjährigkeit entlastet Sie nicht von Ihrer
> Zahlungspflicht.
> 
> Gemäß unseren AGB ist die Anmeldung nur Personen über 18 Jahren gestattet. Bei
> ...



Wer ist denn jetzt im Recht die oder Ich??

Bitte um Hilfe

MFG Darky


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mit dieser Rechtsmeinung dürften die Alphaloader ziemlich allein da stehen. Du hast denen mitgeteilt, was Sache ist und die haben erwidert. Weiterer Schriftverkehr ist somit nicht nötig, da die Standpunkte klar sind. Klar ist jedoch nicht, wer Recht hat - das würde ein Gericht festlegen, wenn doch nur einer eines anrufen würde. :scherzkeks:


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Sie haften für die
> Handlung Ihres Kindes


 
Diese Aussage ist so falsch wie sie alt ist:-D



> mittels
> arglistiger Täuschung über sein Alter erschlichen hat



Arglistige Täuschung ist was völlig anderes

Ich glaube die wissen selber nicht wovon sie da reden:-?


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*

Mit diesem Gesabbere versucht derselbe Butzen nun bereits seit Juni 2005, betroffene User einzuschüchtern.
Ein derartiges Schreiben wurde auch mir mal (vor langer, langer Zeit) zuteil:


> ....Allerdings bewegen sich auch Jugendliche nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum. Daher müssten wir eine Schadenersatzforderung gegen Sie geltend machen, die auf dem deliktischen Verhalten Ihres Kindes beruht. Ihres Kind hat in vorwerfbarer Weise vorsätzlich einen Vermögensschaden zum Nachteil unserer Firma herbeigeführt. Dies kann Ihnen zugerechnet werden auf Grundlage der § 823 Abs. 2 BGB i.V.m. § 263 a StGB i.V.m. § 828 Abs. 3 BGB.
> 
> _*Ihr Kind hat vorsätzlich gehandelt und Ihr Unrecht erkannt.*_ Damit war Ihr Kind ausreichend einsichtsfähig, um für die Folgen Ihres Handelns
> aufzukommen...



Interessant war die Erkenntnis dass mein Kind mein Unrecht erkannt hätte  :-D


----------



## spacereiner (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



> *Ihr Kind hat vorsätzlich gehandelt und Ihr Unrecht erkannt.* Damit war Ihr Kind ausreichend einsichtsfähig, um für die Folgen Ihres Handelns
> aufzukommen...


 

Häääähhh

irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn dieses Satzes nicht:-?:-?


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



spacereiner schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn dieses Satzes nicht:-?:-?


Das geht mir seit vielen Monaten mit den meisten Sätzen der Inkasso-Stalker so.

So what? :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alphaload*



spacereiner schrieb:


> irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn dieses Satzes nicht:-?:-?


Nutzlosanbietern sinnvolles Denken  zu unterstellen ist vergeblich.

PS: geldgierig schon


----------



## ablarer (21 Januar 2009)

*Alphaload.de*

Liebe ForumleserInnen

Ich habe mich bei alphaload.de registriert. Ich habe aber den Service nicht in Anspruch genommen. Danach habe ich nach ein paar Tagen eine Rechnung bekommen. Ich habe sofort gekündigt. Die Kündigung wurde akzeptiert meine Abo, dass ich aber gar nicht lösen wollte, würde nicht mehr verlängert. Ich müsse aber trotzdem 95,40 Euro bezahlen, weil eine 14'tägige Probezeit verstrichen sei, die ich nicht genutzt habe, um mein Probeabo zu kündigen. Ich habe weder meine Bankkontodaten angegeben, auch nicht angerufen, um den Service zu aktivieren, noch den Service benutzt. Ich habe nach der letzten Mitteiling von Alphaload (Kündigung akzeptiert, müsse aber trotzdem Betrag bezahlen) mein Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch genommen. Auf mein Widerrufsrecht wird in einer Antwort von Alphaload nicht eingegangen bzw. gar nicht erwähnt. Alphaload beruft sich immer noch auf den Punkt 3 der AGB, d.h. ich müsse bezahlen.

Muss ich die Rechnung bezahlen? Habe ich etwas zu befürchten, wenn
ich die nicht bezahle? Sollte ich per E-Mail einen Rechtsvorschlag machen? Soll ich alle zukünftigen E-Mails und Snailmails ignorieren?

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Antworten udn danke Euch für Eure Hilfe.

Mit lieben Grüssen

Albi


----------



## spacereiner (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*



> Die Kündigung wurde akzeptiert meine Abo


Zu welchem Datum denn?


> Ich habe nach der letzten Mitteiling von Alphaload (Kündigung akzeptiert,müsse aber trotzdem Betrag bezahlen) mein Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch genommen


Du hast trotz akzeptierter Kündigung widersprochen?Welchen Sinn soll das denn haben?


> Soll ich alle zukünftigen E-Mails und Snailmails ignorieren?


Proinkasso schickt mir wegen Alpha schon seit 2005 allerletzte Mahnungen
Warum haste Dich denn da überhaupt angemeldet wenn Du den Dienst garnich nutzen wolltest??


----------



## ablarer (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Vertragsabschluss 3. Januar 09, Rechnungsdatum 18.1.09. Meine Kündigung vom 20.1.09 wurde akzeptiert (Wirksam ab 17. Januar 20*10*), vorher läuft aber ein Jahresabo, dass ich zu bezahlen hätte. Ich bin mit dem zu bezahlendem Jahresabo nicht einverstanden, dafür habe ich mein Widerrufsrecht betreffend dem zustande gekommenen Vertrag geltend gemacht.

Ich habe mich angemeldet, weil ich es mal testen wollte. Dann habe ich gesehen, dass ich bereits nach der Eingabe meiner Adresse und meines Namens etc. bei der Anmeldung meine Bankverbindung angeben muss und anrufen muss, um den Service zu aktivieren. Das war mir zu dubios und zu umständlich.


----------



## bernhard (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Die Beantwortung konkreter Rechtsfragen ist in Foren gesetzlich untersagt.

Gegebenfalls muss eine Verbraucherzentrale

Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht

befragt werden.


----------



## bernhard (6 März 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

heise online - 06.03.09 - GEMA geht erfolgreich gegen Alphaload vor


----------



## Teleton (6 März 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Ich finde die GEMA immer netter.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56230-beamdvd-de-5.html#post270152


----------



## topcutoetetdich (11 April 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*



Raik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin völlig am Ende - ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll . .
> 
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo_


hay mach dir keine sorgen  [ edit] ich habe auch rechungen bekommen dann kommt noch brief von anwalt usw...

reagier einfach nicht drauf


----------



## flitzer12 (8 Mai 2009)

*AGB wirrwarr*

Hallo an alle,
und im voraus danke für eure Antworten

Folgendes Problem:
Auch ich bin ein Alphaload geschädigter, nur bin ich mir eigentlich meiner Sache recht sicher.
Ich hoffe ihr seht es auch so.

Habe mich auch für kostenlosen Zugang angemeldet, sofort ne Kündigung per Mail rausgeschickt und am nächsten Tag eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten.
Daraufhin habe ich noch weiter gemacht bei Alphaload und nun schicken die mir ne Rechnung weil ich die Grenze von 5Gb überschritten haben soll.:wall:

Laut AGB von denen wird dies doch aber aufgehoben oder nicht?
Hier ein Auszug:

 Die vertragliche Entgeltpflicht entsprechend der Preisliste beginnt für den
Kunden nach Ablauf des Probeabonnements von 14 Tagen oder vorher, wenn der
Kunde das freie Testvolumen von 5 GB = 5120 MB überschreitet, (a)sofern er nicht
innerhalb des Testzeitraumes vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens von 5 GB
kündigt. "Kündigungen des Probeabonnements müssen innerhalb des 14tägigen
Testzeitraums vor Ausschöpfung des Testvolumens erfolgen." Entscheidend ist das
Datum des Poststempels bzw. das Datum des Eingangs der E-Mail. 

Man achte auf klein a!!!!!!

Interpretier ich hier was falsch???


----------



## bernhard (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Beratungen im Einzelfall leisten die örtlich zuständigen Verbraucherzentralen.

Dem Forum ist Rechtsberatung per Gesetz verboten.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html


----------



## flitzer12 (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich wollt ja auch keine Rechtsberatung, mir geht es ja auch bloß um das Verständnis der AGB, kann ja sein das ich die mißverstehe und die laut AGB, nur laut AGB im Recht sind!


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*



flitzer12 schrieb:


> kann ja sein das ich die mißverstehe und die laut AGB, nur laut AGB im Recht sind!


Stimmt, kann sein.
Oder auch nicht.

Das ist eine rechtliche Einzelfallprüfung, die hier nicht erfolgen wird.

:stumm:


----------



## DJ-Lix (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hey...
mein Name ist Felix und bin 12 Jahre alt.
Auf der Suche nach Musik im Internet bin ich auch auf Alphaload gestoßen. Ich dachte.. Cool 2GB Musik umsonst.. komm das Probiere ich mal.
Hab mich dort Angemeldet, und das Tool heruntergeladen. Doch als das Tool überhaupt nicht gieng, hab ich gedacht, ach eh wieder ne Verarschungsseite. Bis dann eine Rechnung reinkam in höhe von ~95€. Bitte Helft mir... ich will das nicht Bezahlen...  

Hier noch der Auszuck aus der E-Mail...


> Hallo Flix Gaum,
> 
> im Anhang finden Sie Ihre aktuelle Rechnung.
> 
> ...




Was kann ich tun das die ScheiZe aufhöhrt?? :cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Alles andere, was man wissen muss, steht auch schon hier im Thread und auch in den ganz oben hier auf der Seite verlinkten Artikeln.

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam und können bei Kenntnisnahme von den Eltern jederzeit widerrufen werden.

*Aber:*
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Auch die Verbraucherzentralen und WISO/ZDF empfehlen inzwischen die "Aussitztaktik":
ZDF.de - Angeklickt und abgezockt
[quote='ZDF/WISO]Aber auch wenn es passiert und man reingefallen ist: Lassen Sie sich nicht beeindrucken von Inkasso- und Anwaltsschreiben. Einfach abheften und gar nicht reagieren. Nur wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, was nicht passiert, ins Haus flattert, muss man Widerspruch einlegen und die Verbraucherzentrale informieren.[/quote]


----------



## DJ-Lix (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Okey mach ich.. Danke das Beruhigt einen. Für mich sind 95€ nen haufen Geld.
Also ignoriere ich jetzt einfach die Emails. Ist das Korregt??


----------



## webwatcher (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Was du tust oder nicht tust ist deine Entscheidung. Konkrete Ratschläge "tu dies oder tu das"  
sind unerlaubte  Rechtsberatung, die zu Abmahnung der Forenbetreiber führen
 kann  und  das möchtest  du doch sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Baerling (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*

Hallo alle miteinander, ich hatte mich 2007 bei al angemeldet, 5 gb überschritten, mich dann taub stumm gestellt, nun bekomme ich 1 mal im jahr eine rechnung für 1 jahr. im ersten jahr habe ich noch hunderte mails bekommen, im 2 jahr vieleicht 3 und denke mal das aktuell auch nicht mehr kommt. Also Leutz, keine Panik, einfach nicht reagiren, wer illegale Inhalte oder die anleitung dazu  anbietet wird kaum den Rechtsweg bestreiten. :sun:


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*



Baerling schrieb:


> Also Leutz, keine Panik, einfach nicht reagiren, wer illegale Inhalte oder die anleitung dazu  anbietet wird kaum den Rechtsweg bestreiten. :sun:


Stimmt so, nur bieten die keine illegalen Inhalte an sondern den Zugang zum Usenet. Das machen T-Online & Co. auch.


----------



## Baerling (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Alphaload*



Reducal schrieb:


> Stimmt so, nur bieten die keine illegalen Inhalte an sondern den Zugang zum Usenet. Das machen T-Online & Co. auch.



Naja wenn man sich die HP anschaut, da wird mit zig tb material geworben.
womit solten sie auch sonst werben? Die software alleine bringt ja niemanden etwas.


----------



## dreamweather (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Post von Rechtsanwalt - geht Alphaload jetzt vor Gericht?*

Hallo auch an alle!
  :-D
  Schliesse mich deinem Beitrag voll und ganz an!
 Uebrigens bin "noch" bei firstload,:unzufrieden:
 Ist seit 14 Tagen nicht mehr erreichbar.
Auch auf support anfrage wird nicht reagiert.....

Ich wuensche dir einen schoenen Tag......




Antagon schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> Ich hatte am 9.1.2007 eine Rechnung von AL bekommen,
> ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Post von Rechtsanwalt - geht Alphaload jetzt vor Gericht?*



dreamweather schrieb:


> firstload...
> Ist seit 14 Tagen nicht mehr erreichbar.


Also bei mir kommts. 


dreamweather schrieb:


> Auch auf support anfrage wird nicht reagiert.....


Das ist normal in dem Biz. Womöglich werden in Vlotho gerade die Wände gestrichen oder so.


----------



## dreamweather (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Post von Rechtsanwalt - geht Alphaload jetzt vor Gericht?*

:-D

Gut dann werd ichs noch einmal versuchen.
Uebrigens streichen sie die waende in schwarz oder blau?:sun:





Reducal schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommts.
> Das ist normal in dem Biz. Womöglich werden in Vlotho gerade die Wände gestrichen oder so.


----------

